# What Are All The Drugs You've Tried In Your Lifetime (Taking An Inventory Of Oneself)



## the unknown

_****If this has been a topic you can close it and i apologize for it in advance****_

*List all the drugs by category and then by name that you have tried at least one time in your lifetime*
You dont need to put the name brand of each drug IE percocet, oxycontin, percodan, roxicodone, etc...just one is fine...
Or you can put the chemical name IE Oxycodone or one of each. 

*Opiates*

Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Diamorphine (Heroin)
Morphine (Pills and Hospital IV)
Dilaudid
Codeine (Syrup and Pills)


*Benzodiazepines*

Alprazolam (Xanax)
Clonzepam (Klonopin)
Halcion
Lorazepam (Ativan)
Diazepam (Valium)
Temazepam

*Other Drugs*

Ecstasy
Tramadol
Lyrica
Zoldipem (Ambien)
Marijuana/THC


I cant think right now im sure theres lots more....


----------



## phatass

too many


----------



## djatm

*oh boy*

Opiates

Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Diamorphine (Heroin)
Morphine (Pills and Hospital IV)
Codeine (Syrup and Pills)


Benzodiazepines

Alprazolam (Xanax)
Clonzepam (Klonopin)
Lorazepam (Ativan)
Diazepam (Valium)
Meprobamate

Other Drugs

Flexeril
Nitrous oxide
Cocaine
Crack
Mushrooms
Zoldipem (Ambien)
Marijuana/THC
Amphetamine
Alcohol


----------



## Coolio

I think this kind of thread is against the rules, I recall them being closed before.


----------



## New

Oh god...

Opiate/Opioid-y
Codeine
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Heroin
Kratom
Tramadol

Stimulant-Leaning
Amphetamine
Dextroamphetamine
Dexmethylphenidate
methylphenidate
cocaine
mdma
methamphetamine(by accident)
caffeine
nicotine
pseudophedrine
Lovomethamphetamine
Propyloxyhedrine
Lysdexamphetamine

Psych-Type
LSA
LSD
Mushrooms
2C-I
Salvia
DXM
ketamine
nitrous oxide

Weed-Type
cannabis
damiana
Hash

Relaxant-Type
atavan
alprazolam
clonazepam
diazepam
phenobarbital
zolpidem
mirtazipine
librium

Deliriant
diphenhydramine
dimenhydrinate

Alcohol-Type
alcohol
GBL

AntiDepressant
tofranil
paroxetine
escitaprolam
zoloft
cymbalta
wellbutrin
neurontin

Mood Stabilization
risperidone
ziprasidone
lithium
Abilify
zyprexa
divaprolex
seroquel
trileptal
tegretol
lamictal

_As needed_
vistaril
cogentin
trazadone

I think that's everything...


----------



## phatass

........


----------



## New

Coolio said:


> I think this kind of thread is against the rules, I recall them being closed before.



There was an open one before...


----------



## Ungoliath

Opiates:
Oxycodone
Dilaudid (Hydromorph contin 30mg big reds, fuck those are awsome, 30mg d, one shot, fuuuuck imma cum just thinking about doing one)
Codine
hydrocodone
Heroin
Fentanyl
Alpha Methyl Fentanyl (Chinese websites )
Opium
Morphine
Oxymorphone
demerol
propylhydroxide or whatever the fuck its called, the reallly shitty opiate pills
tramadol
Pods count?

Stimulant
Amphetamine
Dextroamphetimene
4 fluro amphetamine [Good shit]
Meth shards
bathtub meth
rittalin
coke
crack
deleriant
diphenhydramine
dramamine
datura seeds
datura leaves
datura flowers

alcohol
fuck that never even drank more then 1/3 of a beer

uh my old meds
respiridol
seroquil
trazadone

and a bunch i dont know where to put

like pcp and mescaline and lsd and shit

oh psycadelic
mushrooms
4-aco-dmt
dmt
5-meo dmt
2ci
2ce
2c-t-7
2ce
2cd
5meomipt
mipt
methylone
bk-mbdb
mescaline
LSD
DOI
DOB
DOC
Weed
Hash
Hash oil
Budder [not the butter and weed shit but the 90% pure thc shit]
Ciggys

uhhh
and a bunch i forget


----------



## deaf eye

i done em all cept for rophynols 
JK 
i just like the way it rymes


----------



## 10C

*Opiates*
-Codeine 

*Stimulants*
-Amphetamines
-Dextroamphetamines

*Psychedelics*
-DXM
-Marijuana

*Anti-Histamines*
-Diphenhydramine

*Benzodiazepines & Others*
-Alprazolam (Xanax)
-Alcohol


----------



## Floaters

Opiates
-Oxycodone
-Oxymorphone 
-Hydrocodone
-Hydromorphone (hospital IV)
-Morphine
-Codeine
-Demerol (hospital IV)

Stimulants
-Cocaine
-Dexedrine
-Adderall
-Crystal meth

Psychedelics
-LSD
-Mescaline
-Marijuana

Benzodiazepines & Others
-Alprazolam (Xanax)
-Diazepam (Valium)
-Quaaludes (pharmaceuticals)


----------



## BrokedownPalace

Cannabis
Nicotine
Alcohol

Heroin
Morphine Sulfate
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Methadone
Buperenorphine
Oxymorphone
Hydromorphone
Codeine
Darvocet

Alprazolam
Clonazapam
Lorazapam
Diazapam
Flexeril
Phenobarbital

Ketamine
DXM
LSD
Psilocybin
DOB
DMT
2c-e
Nitrous Oxide
MDMA

Cocaine
Adderal
Dexedrine
Caffeine

Gabapentin
Seroquel
Paxil
Wellbutrin

Guess that's about it.


----------



## mannequin

Ungoliath said:


> Alpha Methyl Fentanyl (Chinese websites )



my ears def peaked... im curious


----------



## mannequin

Methadone
Suboxone
Marinol
Codeine
Tramadol
Morphine
Heroin
Lorezopam
Ativan
Klonopin
Xanax
Marijuana
Aderal
kratom
Ritalin
Soma
Prozac
LSD
percocet
oxycontin
vicodin
lexapro
seroquel
paxil
darvocet
tylenol haha
flexirol
MDMA/Extacy
Ketamine
Hash
valium
Weed
Nitrous oxide
ambien
sonata (used to snort alot)
Shrooms
Cocaine
speed/meth
Nicotine
Caffeine


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

psychedelics:

THC (marijuana, hashish, Marinol)
psilocybin mushrooms
MDMA
MDA

opiates:

oxycodone
hydrocodone
hydromorphone
methadone
heroin
morphine
codeine
darvocet
tramadol*

stimulants:

dexedrine
adderall
cocaine
concerta

benzodiazepines:

alprazolam
diazepam
lorazepam
clonazepam
temazepam

dissociatives:

DXM
nitrous oxide

muscle relaxants:

soma
flexeril

anti-depressants:

wellbutrin
lexapro
remeron
trazodone

sleeping pills:

ambien
lunesta

anti-psychotics:

seroquel

...I think thats about it


----------



## Larson0

I too am curious about the alpha methyl fent. I had no idea what it was an looked it up. says its 1000 times stronger than fent? is that right?

anyway

opiates:
heroin
oxycontin
percocet
vicodin
morphine
codeine
methadone
buprenorphine
poppy pods

benzos:
valium
xanax
ativan
clonipin

booze

weed
hash

coke
amphetamine

ambien

nitrous

trips:
2c-e
acid
shrooms

guess thats it? i dunno how you guys are remembering so much shit. i know im leaving a lot out. once i discovered opiates that was all i really experimented on. didn't really seek out anything else except weed.


----------



## rath

Opiates:
Buprenorphine
Butorphanol 
Levorphanol
Codeine
Dihydrocodeine
Nicocodeine 
Nicodicodeine 
Dextropropoxyphene
Fentanyl 
3-Allyfentanyl 
Alphamethylfentanyl
Hydrocodone
Hydromorphone
Hydromorphonil 
Oxycodone
Oxymorphone 
Opium 
Laudanum 
Methadone
Morphine
Dihydromorphine
Ethylmorphine
Nicomorphine 
Diamorphine
Tramadol
O-Desmethyltramadol
Ketobemidone

Benzodiazepines: 
Midazolam
Nitrazepam
Temazepam
Lormetazepam
Loprazolam
Alprazolam
Diazepam
Clonazepam
Bromazepam
Clorazepate
Zopiclone
Carisprodol
Meprobamate
Propofol
Methocarbamol

Psychedelics:
Hash
Weed
JHW-018
Ketamine
DXM
PCP
Nitrous oxide
Shrooms 
Amanita Muscara
Salvia
LSD
DMT
DOB
DOC
DOM
DOI
DOET
2C-B
2C-B-FLY
2C-C
2C-D
2C-I
2C-N
2C-T-2
2C-T-4 
2C-T-7
2C-T-13
2C-T-15
2C-T-21
2C-TFM
3C-E
Methyl-J 
Bromo-DragonFLY 
Ganesha(3C-G-3)
TMA-2 

Stimulants:
BZP
Cocaine
Crack
Amphetamine
Dimethoxyamphetamine 
Dimethylamphetamine
Methamphetamine
3,4-methylenedioxymethamphetamine
3,4-Methylenedioxyamphetamine
3,4-methylenedioxy-N-ethylamphetamine
Nicotine 
Caffeine
Ephedrine
Pseudo-ephedrine
Cathinone 
Diethylcathinone
Dimethylcathinone
Ethcathinone
Methcathinone 
4-Methylmethcathinone
4'-Methoxy-α-pyrrolidinopropiophenone
α-Pyrrolidinopropiophenone 
4-Methyl-aminorex 
Aminorex 
Clominorex
Methylenedioxypyrovalerone
2-Aminoindane

Other:
Alcohol

Ok I feel strange now.


----------



## mr.dopeman

*Opiates:*
-heroin
-buprenorphine
-Poppy pods
-hydromorphone
-oxycodone
-hydrocodone
-codeine
-tramadol
-Butrophanol
-morphine

*Marijauna* in brownies, other edibles, smoked, hash and vaporized


*Benzos*
-Alprazolam
-diazepam
-oxazepam
-lorazepam
-clonazepam

*Stimulants*
-cocaine
-crack-cocaine
-methylphenidate (pills and patches)
Mixed amphetamines
-dexamphetamine
-propylhexedrine
-caffeine
-nicotine

*Psychedelics*
-LSD
-psilocybin mushrooms
-salvia leaf and 20x
-DOI
-MDMA
*Random pharms:*
-cyclobenzaprine
-skelaxin
-robaxin
-wellbutrin (dumb)

*Non benzo GABA*
-zolpidem
-alcohol
-phenibut

*Ethnobotancials:*
-Sinnichi (however u spell it)
-calea zacatechichi
-kratom 20x
-valerian

*Disaccosiatives:*
-DXM
-nitrous


----------



## Larson0

rath...what the fuck?!?!?!?!

theres more things that I haven't heard of on your list than total things on my list! how are you getting your hands on all this stuff???


----------



## rath

You know the right people you can get anything..


----------



## SweetTasteOfVikes

New here..

Opiates

Vikes (vicodin)
Darvocet (shitty)
Kadian (extend. release morphine)
IV Morphine (Hospital)
IV Dilaudid (Hospital)
Norco
Methadone


Benzodiazepines

Lorazepam (Ativan)
Clonzepam (Klonopin)
Alprazolam (Xanax)


Other Drugs

Wellbutrin XL (nice)


----------



## Black

Psychedelics/Hallucinogens:
LSD
Shrooms
DMT
TMA
Fly Agaric
Salvia

Entactogens:
MDMA
MDA
MDE
Methylone

Stimulants:
Caffeine 
Amphetamine
Methamphetamine
Ephedrine
Pseudoephedrine
Methcathinone
Cocaine

Dissociatives:
Ketamine
DXM
N2O

Opiates:
Dihydrocodeine
Codeine
Morphine (Poppy Seed Tea)
Tilidine

Benzos:
Alprazolam
Diazepam
Bromazepam
Triazolam

Inhalants/Solvents:
Alcohol
GBL
Ether
Chloroform
Butan

Other:
Tobacco
Cannabis
Kava Kava
Valerian

that's all i can think of at the moment.


----------



## njsurf121

Marijuana
Ecstacy
Acid
Cocaine
Mushrooms
Heroin
Xanax
Valium
Klonopin
Heroin
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Codeine
Adderal

Ive probably done more shit that i just dont remember doing or i just cant think of right now


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Opiates/Opioids
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Heroin
Hydromorphone
Oxymorphone
Methadone
Morphine
Pods
Buprenorphine
Meperidine
Fentanyl
Tramadol


Stimulants
MDMA
Nicotine
Methamphetamine
Amphetamine
Methylphenidate
Mephedrone/4-Methylmethcathinone
Methylone
6-APB
Crack/Cocaine
Pseudoephedrine
Methcathinone

Psychedelics etc.
LSD
Psilocybin Mushrooms
DMT
2C-B
2C-E
2C-T-7
Salvia
Ketamine
Nitrous Oxide
Dextromethorphan
Diphenhydramine
Cannabis
LSA

Other
JWH-073
JWH-018
Naloxone
Nitrates/"Poppers"
"Spice"
Ether


Assorted Depressants
Ethanol
GHB
Alprazolam
Clonazepam
Diazepam
Phenazepam
Lorazepam
Promethazine
Hydroxyzine
Cyclobenzaprine
Zolpidem
And of course, shit like caffeine, melatonin, DMAE, etc.


----------



## jackie jones

Hallucinogens/Psychedelics/Dissociatives:

LSD
LSA
Mescaline
Psilocybin
MDA
MDMA
PCP
DMT
DXM
Amanita Muscara
Salvia Divinorum
Nitrous Oxide
Ketamine
Dronabinol
Cannabis

Opiates/Opioids:

Opium
Morphine
Heroin
Hydromorphone
Meperidine
Methadone
Buprenorphine
Fentanyl 
Pentazocaine
Oxycodone
Codeine
Hydrocodone
Tapentadol
Propoxyphene
Tramadol

Benzodiazepines:

Temazepam
Clonazepam
Etizolam
Lorazepam
Alprazolam
Diazepam
Chlordiazepoxide

Barbiturates:

Secobarbital
Phenobarbital
Butalbital

Stimulants:

Adderall
Ritalin
Cocaine
Propylhexedrine

Et cetera:

GABA
Phenibut
Caapi
Absinthe
Kratom
Betel Nut
Cyclobenzaprine
Carisoprodol
More psychiatric medicines than I care to think about...
Alcohol
Tobacco
Firearms (heh)


----------



## Buddy122

so far...

Benzodiazepines:
alprazolam - xanax
clonazepam - klonopin

Selective Serotonin and Norepinephrin Reuptake Inhibitors:
duloxetine - cymbalta

Opiates:
tramadol
oxycodone - percocet
hydrocodone - vicodin

Psychadelics/ etc.
methylenedioxymethamphetamine - xtc pill
Dextromethorphan
Nitrous Oxide

Muscle Relaxers:
carisoprodol - soma
metaxalone - skelaxin

Alcohol


----------



## Roujaxian

*Opiates:*
Codeine
Hydrocodone
Hydromorphone
Oxycodone
Morphine

*Benzodiazepines:* 
Xanax
Klonopin
Ativan

*Psychedelics:*
Hash
Weed
DXM
Nitrous oxide
Shrooms 
Salvia
LSD

*Stimulants:*
Amphetamine
Methamphetamine
Nicotine 
Caffeine
Ephedrine
Pseudo-ephedrine
MDMA
MDA

*Other:*
Alcohol


----------



## therightcoast

not alot

lsd
mushrooms
salvia
wormwood
deemsters
k

mdma
mda
nitrous

various amphetamines
cocaine
methylphenidate

oxycodone
hydrocodone
fent
bupe
methadone
opium
hydromorphone
morphine
codeine
tramadol

clonidine
trazadone
zolpidiem
promethazine

xanax
ativan
kpin


----------



## drug_mentor

Psychs
cannabis (if you can call it a psych)
hash/resin
mushrooms
LSD

Opiates
codeine
morphine
oxycodone
heroin

Benzos
diazepam
alprazolam
temazepam
clonazepam

Stimulants
caffeine
cocaine
methamphetamine
dexamphetamine
ritalin
MDMA
MDEA
MDA
unidentified piperazines and other weird "ecstasy" contents

Dissociatives
DXM
nitrous
ketamine

Other
alcohol
nicotine
various inhalants

That is all I can think of right now, I am sure there at least a few others I could add to that list though. Imagine the reaction we would get rattling off our lists to our parents and/or non drug using peers! LMFAO


----------



## muie

*Hallucinogens/Psychedelics/Dissociatives:*

LSD & LSA
MDMA & MDA
Shrooms
5-MeO-DMT
DXM
Salvia Divinorum
Nitrous Oxide
Ketamine
2C-E
2C-I
Weed, hash, nabilone (synthethic cannabinoid)

*Opiates/Opioids:*

Morphine
Hydromorphone
Demerol
Codeine
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Methadone
Fentanyl
Kratom

*Benzodiazepines:*

Temazepam
Clonazepam
Lorazepam
Alprazolam
Diazepam
Oxazepam
Midazolam
Bromazepam
Nitrazepam

*Barbiturates:*

Amobarbital
Phenobarbital
Butabarbital

*Stimulants:*

Cocaine & Crack
Adderall
Ritalin
Dexedrine
Mephedrone
Methylone
MDPV

*Etc:*

Clonidine
Imovane
Ambien
Antihistamines
Alcohol
Tobacco & sheesha (sp)


----------



## PharmTech09

Alright, here is everything I think:

*Opioids*

Morphine (MS Contin and Hospital IV)
Codeine
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Demerol (Hospital IV)
Hydromorphone (Hospital IV and IV pills)
Oxymorphone (IV'd IR and insufflated ER)
Heroin
Methadone
Tramadol
Dextropropoxyphene

*Stimulants*

D-Amphetamine
Cocaine and Crack
Methylphenidate
Methylenedioxymethamphetamine
Propylhexedrine
Ephedrine
Pseudoephedrine
Caffeine
Nicotine

*Sedatives, Muscle Relaxers & Benzodiazepines*

Diazepam
Alprazolam
Clonazepam
Valerian
Kava
Alcohol
Trazodone
Zopiclone
Methocarbamol
Cyclobenzaprine
Zanaflex

*Psychedlics*

Amanita Muscaria
Psilocybe Cubensis
Vocanga Africana Seeds
Dextromethorphan
Morning Glory and Hawaiian Baby Woodrose Seeds
Salvia
San Pedro Cactus
Marijuana
THC (Marinol)
Nitrous Oxide

*SSRI's*

Paroxetine
Fluoxetine
Sertraline
Symbyax (Prozac + Zyprexa)

*NSAID*

Diclofenac
Asprin
Ibuprofen
Naproxen
Celecoxib
Meloxicam

*Antihistamines*

Hydroxyzine
Diphenhydramine
Dimenhydrinate
Promethazine

*Other*

Kratom
Atenolol
Nfedical
Metoclopramide
Odansetron


----------



## wallyfx

*Opioids/ates:*

Oxycodone
Tramadol
Codeine

*Stimulants*

MDMA
Ephedrine
Caffeine

*Benzos:*

Lorazepam
Clonazepam
Midazolam
Alprazolam
Diazepam
Bromazepam

*Psychedelics (spelling?):*

LSD
LSA
Salvia
Ketamine

*Other Drugs:*

Alcohol
Soma
Kratom
Marihuana
DXM
Poppers
Datura
Diphenhydramine 
Legal highs such as: Blue Lotus resin etc.

Thats it not much


----------



## aberrant

Psychedelics:
2cb, 2ce, 2ct7, 4acodmt, 5meodmt, dmt, lsa, lsd, mushrooms, THC

Painkillers:
morphine (hospital IV), opium, oxycodone, tramadol

Benzodiazepines:
alprazolam, clonazepam, diazepam, lorazepam

Other:
cocaine, citalopram, cyclobenzaprine, diphenhydramine, kava kava, mirtazapine, mdma/pills, nicotine, syrian rue, THH

There are still a couple on my "to-do" list, in no rush tho.


----------



## Khadijah

i am lookin for the thread we already have on this, and this is So gettin merged when i find it!  Til then have fun peeps  The other one even has a poll n shit...goddamn where is it?


----------



## leiphos

opiates
vicodin
percecet
oxycontin
morphine
coedine
opium
tramadol

stimulants
amphetamine
adderall
focalin
concerta
cocaine
ritalin
dexedrine
crack
caffeine
provigil

benzos
xanax
vallium
ativan
klonopin
dalmane
bromazepam

psychedelics
lsd
hb woodrose
yopo
2c-i
shrooms

dissociatives
dxm
pcp
salvia

other
ecstasy
marijuana
benadryl
nicotine
ambien


----------



## mrgeneric

interesting post! i used to be obsessed with adding more to my own personal checklist, sort of like someone collecting sports trading cards... gotta check em all off. 

but i'm cooled down a bit these days, and tend to stick to a tried and tested few... not so much experimentation going on at this time in my life. i feel like i've explored the limits of my mind about as far as i safely can (megadosing acid - like 30+ hits of liquid at a electronic music festival several summer's ago - doing .4g lines of ketamine - the ONLY way to k-hole nasally is with .3g+ imo... all these people who claim they've k-holed from .1g lines don't know what a k-hole is  - and mass amounts of rare and unique RCs from my good friend big t... lived a few floors above me back when i had an apartment in a dope-ass victorian-style heritage building at the height of my pot dealing days.. we'd often set aside occasional nights to chill alone and trip mad with off-the-wall drugs that he acquired (and always plenty of lsd/ketamine once the drug-of-the-night had been appropriately sampled)... this guy was even more obsessed about 'trying 'em all' than i was... only he didn't touch coke/opiates, strictly a psychonaut... great guy)

anyway, onto the list. i may be forgetting a few but i will endeavor to remember them all. (some nights are a total blur, but i usually remembered the different KINDS of drugs i did, if not the exact amount and what i did on them) :D

*opiates*
heroin (diacetyl-morphine)
fentanyl
oxycodone
codeine
opium (real shit.. black, sticky & sweet scent, smoked... alot 'round festivals)
poppy pod tea & grinds
methadone
hydromorphone
morphine


*psychedelics & RCs & dissasociatives & empathogen*
marijuana (and hash, oil & nabilone - thc pills)
lsd (liquid & blotter)
psilocybin mushrooms
amanita mushrooms
salvia divinorum
dmt (the REAL shit :D )
5-meo-dmt
nitrous oxide
ketamine
2c-b
2c-i
mescaline (sampled both peyote juice & mescaline powder)
2c-t-2
2c-t-7
lsa
mdma
mda
dob
methylone
5-meo-dipt (foxaaaah! almost forgot this one! :D)


*benzos & downers & etc (sleeping pills, anti-deps & anti-psychs)*
GHB
alprazolam
diazepam
oxazepam
temazepam
alcohol
lorazepam
clonazepam
quetiapine
trazodone
paroxetine (paxil... for a few weeks before i realized ssris were eeeevil!)
zopiclone
nitrazepam
bromazepam
phenobarbital
kava kava
amitriptyline
gabapentin
clonidine (don't really think this belongs since it isn't rec, but whatevs)
risperidone


*stimulaaaants!*
cocaine (snorted, smoked as crack, IV'd... IV wins by far)
methylphenidate
dextroamphetamine
methamphetamine (once & never again... IV, one shot... ugh...)
caffeine (ugh x2.. can't believe so many people rely on this shit!)
nicotine (does this belong here? i dunno, didn't know where to put it!)


that seems pretty complete.. will add any more if they come to me. a few obvious ones missing, such as dxm which i never sampled (not down with cough syrup) or hydrocodone which isn't really around in canada as far as i know..


----------



## TRPPNASS_DSCOMONKE

i started a drug diary recently. i listed all the substances i had tried upto that date (sweet jebus, what a list) and then i started documenting things like, new substances tried, interesting combos, special dosing sessions. its quite fun, lol.


----------



## noodlebongsheep

in order of usage

alcohol
marijuana
nicotine
psilocybin
mdma
dxm
lsd
cocaine
nitrous oxide
crack
methamphetamine
oxycontin
codeine
dexedrine
morphine 
tramadol
lorazepam

jesus christ some of you guys are walking drug encyclopedias I wish I had your connects


----------



## ArtVandalay

Opiates-

codeine
hydrocodone
morphine
hydromorphone 
oxycodone
fentanyl 
poppy tea (seed and pods)
heroin (tar smoked/snorted)

Psychedelics/Empathogen -

marijuana 
marinol
psilocybin mushrooms
Amanita mushrooms
LSD
mescaline
salvia
MDMA

Stimulants-

caffeine 
propylhexedrine
ephedra
amphetamine (adderall, ritalin)
cocaine
methamphetamine

Benzodiazepine-

lorazapam
clonazapam
alprazolam
diazepam

SSRI-

zoloft
prozac

Other-

kratom
kava
soma
nitrous
absynthe 
alcohol
nicotine 
nicotine lozenges/gum


----------



## Harrisment

Opiates
-Codeine
-Hydrocodone
-Oxycodone
-Fentanyl
-Morphine
-Tramadol
-Oxymorphone
-Hydromorphone
-Poppy Tea
-Kratom


Stimulants
-Ritalin
-Methamphetamine
-Cocaine
-Nicotine
-Ephedrine
-Caffeine
-Adderall


Psychedelics
-MDMA
-MDA
-Salvia
-DXM
-Marijuana
-Nitrous Oxide

Benzodiazepines
-Halcion
-Xanax
-Valium
-Ativan
-Klonopin
-Versed


Others
-Ambien
-Soma
-Phenobarbital
-Alcohol 
-Propofol


----------



## morbiddoctor

opiates

Opium
Codeine
Heroin

Benzos/downers

Diazepam
Clonazepam

alcohol

Psychedelics

DMT
DXM
Salvia
LSD
MDMA
HAsh
Weed
Shrooms 
Amanita Muscara

Stims

Cocaine
Amphetamine
speed
Methamphetamine
Nicotine
Caffeine
ephedrine
Pseudo-ephedrine

there are others but i dont know where to put them or what they are.


----------



## chrisinabox

*Opioids*-

diacetylmorphine(heroin)
morphine(pills & oral solution)
hydromorphone
fentanyl
oxycodone
hydrocodone
buprenorphine
opium(PPT)
methadone
dextropropoxyphene
tramadol

*Benzodiazepines*-

alprazolam
clonazepam
diazepam
nitrazepam
midazolam
brotizolam
flunitrazepam
lorazepam
bromazepam
temazepam

*Other Downers*-

gamma hydroxybutyrate(GHB)
methaqualone(crystal)
phenobarbital
carisoprodol(Soma)
zolpidem(ambien)
alcohol/ethanol
trazodone
seroquel
promethazine
diphenhydramine
flexeril

*Psychedelics*-

THC(cannabis & hashish)
psilocybin
LSD
2C-B
2C-E
4-ACO-DMT
n,n-DMT
mescaline

*Dissociatives*-

ketamine(racemic & S isomer)
DXM
nitrous oxide

*Stimulants*-

cocaine hydrochloride
crack cocaine
d-methamphetamine(pill & crystal form)
d-amphetamine(dexedrine & adderrall)
l-amphetamine(adderrall)
methylphenidate(ritalin)
nicotine
caffeine
MDMA
mephedrone
methylone
MDPV
pseudoephedrine
ephedrine
propylhexedrine
ephedra

*Other*-

concerta
strattera
zoloft
lexapro
gabapentin
clonidine
asprin
ibuprofen
naproxen
hydroxyzine


----------



## ebola?

caffeine never really got effects until age 16 or so
dxm age 16
lsd age 16
marijuana age 17
nitrous oxide age 17
psilocybin mushrooms age 17
nicotine age 17
ketamine age 17
hydrocodone age 18
?pcp? (it was suspected that weed was laced. I'm skeptical) age 18
peganum harmala (harmine and harmaline) (not recreational, used to potentiate psilocybin/psilocin) age 18
salvia (no break-through) age 18
mdma age 18
alcohol age 18
ephedrine age 18
methylphenidate age 19
oxycodone age 19
methamphetamine age 19
psuedo ephedrine age 19
codeine age 19
ambien age 19
5-meo-dipt (sold as ecstacy) age 19
adderall age 20
temezapam age 20
morphine (via poppy seeds) age 21
modafinil age 21 
flurazapam age 21
dexedrine age 21
triazolam age 21
clonazapam age 22
5-meo-dmt age 22
hydromorphone age 22
sonata age 22
tramadol age 22
diazapam age 23
fentanyl age 23
citalopram age 23 (not a recreational drug)
crack cocaine age 24
cocaine age 24
heroin age 24
mirtazapine (not recreational) age 24
alprazolam age 24
lorazepam age 24
buprenorphine age 24
deprenyl (not recreational...used as a 'supplement') (selegiline) - age 24
MDA - age 25
flexeril - age 25
propylhexedrine - age 25
phenibut - age 26
MDPV - age 26
methylone - age 26
piracetam age 26 (not recreational)
beta-phenethylamine ('activated' with selegiline) - age 26

I am currently 26.

The one substance I regret trying is MDPV, not because it had long-lasting negative consequences, but it lacked a fun or useful high, while also inducing a nasty come-down.

ebola


----------



## yeah_courtney

Wow, I'm no pro so I don't know all the technical names and shit. I'm just gonna write whatever, sorry guys.

Ecstasy, Speed, Cocaine, LSD, Zolpidem(Ambien;Stilnox), Alcohol, Marijuana (very regularly), Nitrous Oxide.


----------



## kzorro

10C said:


> *Opiates*
> -Codeine
> 
> *Stimulants*
> -Amphetamines
> -Dextroamphetamines
> 
> *Psychedelics*
> -DXM
> -Marijuana
> 
> *Anti-Histamines*
> -Diphenhydramine
> 
> *Benzodiazepines & Others*
> -Alprazolam (Xanax)
> -Alcohol



you need to step your game up kiddo. jk


----------



## teh1337pwnt

I'm not going to go into such specifics as everyone else, but more general:

Opiates (including heroin and various pills)
LSD
Shrooms
Weed
Alcohol
Amphetamines (ADD medication, never had meth)
Tobacco
Xanax
Kava

I'm generally just a stoner really, but on the weekends I like to take some opiates and smoke weed and just chill the fuck out.  I also make kava tea once a week or so.


----------



## larkin

forgive me if i use pharmy brand names instead of chem names, i cant spell very well at all.

opiates...
heroin
fentanyl
methadone
buprenorphine
oxycodone
hydrocodone
oxymorphone
morphine
darvocet
tramadol
codeine (bleh)

stimulants...
cocaine/crack
amphetamine
dextroamphetamine... mixed with other salts and alone (best alone)
lysdexamphetamine (my fav of all the amps!)
MDMA

benzos and the like...
xanax
valium
ativan
kpins

other pharms...
olanzapine
risperdone
cyclobenzaprine
trazadone
butalbital

psychedelics...
lsd
psylocybins
salvia

one time at a show i bought something that i was told was "molly" (pure mdma).  me being the drunk dumbass that i was didnt feel 2 so i ended up sniffing about 6 of them, definitely wasnt mdma.  I had a rock in my stomach with this feeling like i needed to poop but couldnt.   and i had a feeling very similar to acid.  It had the same "chemical" feeling.

So whatever that shit was too


----------



## crazyhairman

alot,,,,,,,,,


----------



## OxyMorph

Psychedelics:
LSD
Shrooms
Mescaline
Marijuana

Opiates:
Codeine
Opium
Hydrocodone 
Oxycodone
Hydromorphone
Fentanyl
Morphine
Methadone
Tramadol 

Uppers:
Coke
Crack
Meth
Adderall
Ritalin
MDMA

Downers:
Xanax
Valium
Kolonopin
Roofies
Ativan
Halcion

Other:
Soma
Alcohol
Nitrous Oxide


----------



## RigaCrypto

LSD
2C-B / E / T-7
DOC, DOB
mescaline
4-AcO / HO - DMT / MiPT
DMT

5-MeO-DMT
ketamine
Salvia

weed
hash
kief


----------



## JumpinJackFlash

Ah, the list, making a list is a bad idea btw because you end up taking things just for the sake of the list, a particularly male thing I find "My list is bigger than yours" so childish  with that in mind take note of the last thing on mine :D

2C-B
2C-C
2C-I
2C-T-7
2c-T-21
3c-B
4-Acetoxy-MiPT 
4-Acetoxy-DiPT 
4-AcO-DMT
4-HO-MET
5-MeO-MiPT
Alchohol
Alprazolam
Amphetimine
AMT
Ayahuasca
Canabis
Clonazepam
Cocaine
Codeine
Diazepam
DMT
Ether
GBL
GHB
Heroin
Ketamine
Kratom
LSD
Lorazepam
MDA
MDMA
MDVP
Mescaline
Methamphetimine
Methydrone
Methylone
Morphine
Nitrous Oxide
Temazepam
Piperazine
Psilocin
Psilocybin
Salvia Divinorum
Syrian Rue
Tobacco
Viagra

There's the list, I think one of the larger here, best one? First pill or DMT probably, acid too. I've no regrets about what I did, but I regret I had the time. Stay away from - Alcohol, G, K. Heroin's rubbish too.


----------



## crazyhairman

persciptions iv done- lexipro,remeron,adivan,anabolic sterroids,xanax,purpledrink,percasets,ambeain,morphine pills and iv, hydocodone,Adderall,darvoset,sudifed,alegra D,wellbutrin

weed -my doc, alcohol,coke/crack,meth smoked and eaten, nicotine, mdma, mda, mde, DOB,lsd,dxm,pcp,bzp,tmfpp,2c-b, shrooms, ketamine,salvia,caffeine

not in any order but the persciptions came first mostly,then i got fed up and started taking everthing els


----------



## jamaica0535

Narcotic drugs:
Codeine
Opium
hydrocodone
Soma
Tramadol
Demerol
Codeine cough syrup 
and a couple others....

Psychedelics:
LSD
Mushrooms
2c-b
2c-i
2c-e
DOM
DMT
MDMA
MDA

Dissociatives:
DXM
Nitrous

Stimulants:
Benzedrex
Adderol
Methamphetamine (methbomb E pills)

Benzos:
Klonopin
Xanax
Vallium
Ambien (i consider it to be benzoish, just stranger)

Others:
Nicotine
Alcohol
Caffeine
Smoked Datura
Salvia
Weed


----------



## paranoid android

Opiates:
Hydromorphone
Morphine
Fentanyl
oxycodone
Codeine
Demerol (meperidine/pethidine)
Tramadol
Propoxyphene

Benzodiazepines:
Temazepam
Clonazepam
Diazepam
Lorazepam
Alprazolam
Midazolam (i think i had it before dental surgery im not sure on this one)

Z-drugs that are sleeping pills similar to benzos but arent:
Zopiclone
Zaleplon

Stimulants:
Cocaine/Crack
Nicotine
Caffiene
Ephedrine
Pseudoephedrine

Psychedelics:
Psilocybin

Dissociatives:
Nitrous oxide
Dextromethorphan
PCP

Mood stabilizers/Anti-convulsants:
Carbamazepine
Divalproex
Gabapentin
Lamotrigine
Pregabalin

Anti-psychotics:
Seroquel
Risperidone
Olanzapine
Methotrimeprazine

Anti-depressants:
Venlafaxine
Amitriptyline
Bupropion
Mirtazapine

Other random drugs:
Alcohol (really regular as i was and am a alcoholic)
Weed
Hash
Diphenhydramine
Dimenhydrinate (was dumb enough to trip off it twice)
Hydroxyzine (opiate potentiation)
Orphenadrine (useless muscle relaxant that's a decent opiate potentiator)
Clonidine (opiate withdrawal)
Scopolamine
Cyclobenzaprine

 Think might be it. I included all drugs with some psychoactive effect even if it wasent recreational.


----------



## McFly

Opiates:

Heroin 
Oxcontin
Fentanyl (barely counts really but i did try it)
Oramorph
Codiene
Dihydrocodiene
Tramadol

Psyches:

Shrooms 
Truffles
Peruvian Torch cacti

Stims:

Base/Speed
Coke
Ecstasy

Other:

Weed
Hash
Booze
Zopiclone
Lorazapam
"Legal highs" and whatever garbage they stick in them and cut other drugs with

God how much money i must have spent


----------



## the_ketaman

A lot for the average person but im sure its not uncommon around bluelight to have tried this much but here goes...

Weed/Hash/Hash oil
Alcohol
DXM
Methamphetamine
Amphetamine
Methylphenidate
MDMA
MDA
MDE
DOC
2C-B
2C-I
2C-E
2C-T-7
LSD
Mushrooms
Ketamine
Nitrous
GHB/GBL/1,4b
Heroin
Oxycontin
Methadone
Morphine
Fentanyl
Tramadol
Codeine
Salvia
Valium
Xanax
Temazepam
Clonazepam
Seroquel
Mirtazapine
Cocaine
Zolpidem
Piracetam
Syrian Rue
Nicotine
Caffiene

Not really much left to try on my to do list except for maybe some tryptamine RC's, probably 4-aco-DMT next and someday I want to try crack but that wont be for a long time coz I dont see myself spending a lot of money on cocaine for at least a few years. Coke isnt one of my favourite drugs, its good but theres much better drugs in the world.


----------



## Astro-Weezy

*Psychedelic:*
Acid
2C-B
2C-C
2C-E
Magic Mushrooms

*Stimulant:*
Caffeine / Caffeine Pills
Ecstasy
GBH
GBL
MDMA
MDVP
Methadone
Methylene (BK-MDMA)
Speed

*Neo-Organics:*
Neo Doves
Spirits
Sub Cova's
Push Up's
Electric Eel

*Other:*
Diphenhydramine Hydrochloride
Nicotine
Alcohol
Marijuana
Amyl Nitrate


----------



## Rubber Matress

Cannabis
Clonazepam
Codeine
Dihydrocodeine
Diazepam
Cocaine  
Temazepam
Ativan
Xanax
Soma
LSD (micro dots)
LSD (paper stamps)
Poppy Pod Tea
MDMA powder
GBL
Tramadol
Lyrica
Ecstacy
Alcohol
Amyl Nitrate 
Magic Mushrooms
Speed/Base
Nicotine
Kratom


Anti-depressants:
Amitriptyline
Mirtazapine
Nortiptyline
Reboxetine
Prozac
Sertraline

I wish Hydrocodone and Oxycodone were on this list but unfortunaytly they're a little hard to come by in the UK.


----------



## underwaterthoughts

In order of first "proper" usage, because I was once young and dumb and used to hit random blunts and drink cough syrup with shady characters in fast food parking lots for the hell of it:

Cigarettes
Alcohol
PCP
Marijuana
DXM
Vicodin
Percocet
Xanax
MDMA
Cocaine
Adderall
Nitrous Oxide


----------



## AndreaDawn101

ok, here goes

Opiates
Heroin
Oxycodone
Fentanyl
Hydrocodone
Dilaudid (isn't it hydromorphone?)
Demerol (also not sure , but isn't it meperidine?)
codeine
methadone
morphine
buprenorphine
talwin/pentazocine
Propoxyphene
Tramadol


Benzodiazepines
Alprazolam
Clonazepam
Diazepam
Lorazepam
Temazepam
Midazolam
Oxazepam
Flurazepam
Chlordiazepoxide

Barbiturates, Muscle Relaxants, other sedative-hypnotics
Ambien
Soma
Phenobarbital
Fiorinal/Fioricet
Flexeril
Robaxin
Lunesta

Stimulants
Adderall
Dexedrine
other formulations of mixed amphetamine salts
Ritalin/Concerta
Provigil
pemoline
cocaine/ crack
MDMA (I'm going to put that and the next one here not sure if that's where they should go)
MDA
ephedrine/pseudoephedrine
phenylpropanolamine
caffeine (who hasn't?)


Psychedelics and Dissociatives
Acid
Psilocybin Mushrooms
phencyclidine
dextromethorphanand of course, marijuana and alcohol. I didn't include on the list anything mind-altering but which IMHO lacks euphoric effect ( wellbutrin,etc.) Neither did, at least to me, some of the muscle relaxers I listed just included in the category. I'm new here and still getting the hang of things


----------



## React.On.Impulse

My list seems so small compared to some of you guys 

Alcohol
Cannabis
Amphetamine (Adderall)
Nitrous
Hydrocodone (Vicodin)
Propoxyphene (Darvocet)
Diphenhydramide (Benadryl)


----------



## Psychlone Jack

oxycodone
hydrocodone
hydromorphone
propoxyphene
morphine
PPT
fentanyl 
codeine
methadone
heroin
tramadol
opium

cannabis/hash/hash oil

alcohol

caffeine
nicotine
d/l amphetamine
ephedrine
methamphetamine
coke/crack
propylhexedrine
methylphenidate

nitrous 
pcp
salvia divinorum
mescaline
lsd
mushrooms
2c-i
dxm
mdma
mda
dma
mmda
mddma

clonazepam
diazepam
lorazepam
alprazolam
flexeril
carisiprodol
diphenhydramine
zopiclone
promethazine
seroquel


----------



## Lady Codone

Hallucinogens:  Shrooms, San Pedro, Salvia leaf

Opiates:  Hydrocodone, Oxycodone, poppy tea, codeine, dihydrocodeine, propoxyphene, kratom

Stimulants:  Ephedra, propylhexedrine, caffeine

Benzodiazepines:  Xanax, Valium, Ativan

Muscle Relaxers:  Flexeril, unknown pill

Cannabinoids:  Cannabis, smoked/eaten/vaporized

Psychiatric Meds:  Prozac, Anafranil, Risperdal, Luvox, Lexapro, Effexor, Cymbalta, Elavil, Wellbutrin

OTC:  low-dose DXM, doxylamine succinate, Benadryl, pseudephed, other anti-histamines + decongestants

Other:  dentist nitrous, "Druid's Fantasy" pills, tobacco, alcohol


----------



## alphabetcity

Opiates

Fentanyl
Opium
Methadone
Buprenorphine
Codeine
Tramadol
Morphine
Heroin
Hydromorphone
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone

Benzos & Depressants

Alprazolam
Diazepam
Clonazepam
Carisprodol
Alcohol
Cyclobenzaprine
Seroquel

Hallucinogens/Psychs/Dissosciatives

DXM
MDMA
MDA
Ketamine
Hash
Weed
Nitrous oxide
Psilocybin\Mushies
Mescaline 

Stimulants:

Cocaine
Amphetamine
Methamphetamine (Meth-Bomb ecstasy)
BZP\TFMPP (again passed off as ecstasy)
Methylphenidate


----------



## 7orp0r

Opiates:
Oxycodone
Hydromorphone
Hydrocodone
Demerol
Fentanyl
Codeine
Morphine
Opium
Would Poppy Seed tea count seperate?
Methadone

Benzos:
Xanax
Klonopin
Ativan

Cannibanoids:
Marijuana
Marinol

Stimulants:
Caffeine(Duh!)
Nicotine(Duh!)
Cocaine
Amphetamine
Methamphetamine
Ephedrine(YUCK!)

Psychadelics:
LSD
DOC
Mescaline
MD(M)A (I guess that would fit in this category)
LSA
Mushrooms

Others:
Phenobarbital
Flexeril
Nitrous
Darvocet
Tramadol

I'm sure there are others, but I can't remember.


----------



## deadricbloodgod

Me and my small list   It is still growing 

*Stimulants:*
Concerta (Methylphenidate)
Adderall
Weed
Ecstasy (MDMA & Methamphetamine)
Benzedrex (Propylhexedrine)
Coke
Tobacco
Caffiene


*Depressants:*
Alcohol
Vicodin(Hydrocodone)
Flexeril
Ambien
Nitrous (Not really sure where to put it)
Poppy Pods (Grounds and Tea)

*Psychadelics:*
Mushrooms
Morning Glory
Salvia

*Dissociative:*
DXM (Low doses only)

*Anti-Depressants:*
Wellbutrin (I know stupid to use recreationaly)


----------



## deaf eye

when i was in the third grade they gave us a teen titan drug comic book
in the book they would have street kids listing all the drugs they did, 
then i think the teen titans fought and made them clean
but what interested me the most was the drug listing like this thread

i  wish i had that comic book still


----------



## francophile

Haha, do i like these threads. Like to 'taste' as many different coumpounds as I can. Except maybe for Coke, don't really like the way ppl react to it, so why join 'em hey 

Done:

Coffee
Tobacco
Methylone
Butylone
Ethylone
Mephedrone
Flephedrone
MDMA in both the pill as in the pure HCL crystal.
MDA
MDPV (actually enjoying some now  )
4-fluoro-amph
Ritalin
Speed
d-meth
d-l-meth
Modafinil
BZP
TFMPP
2c-b-bzp
Desoxypipradrol
Flocaine

Weed/hash (for which I don't really care)
Alcohol
Kratom
GHB
GBL
Midazolam
Temazepam
Diazepam
Oxazepam
Lormetazepam
Alprazolam
Gabapentine
Pregabaline (Nice!)
Tramadol
Luuuuuudes
Poppers
cp55,940
JWH-073
Morphine
Opium
Pentazocine (in high doses I actually prefer this above morphine!)

Shrooms/Truffles
Salvia
2c-b
2c-c
2d-d
2c-e
2c-i
2c-t-2
2c-t-7
4-HO-MiPt
4-ACO-MiPt
4-HO-DiPt
4-ACO-DiPt
5-MeO-MiPt
5-MeO-DiPt
n,n-DMT (smoked)
5-MeO-DMT (snorted and smoked, snorted is def the way to go!)
aMT
aET
DOI
DOC
Ayahuasca (different combos)
San Pedro
LSD-25

s-Ketamine (Does the trick, once or twice a year...)
Racemic Ketamine (doesn't go well with me.....)
N20
Absinth
Lots and lots of different herbs... 

To do:
Mescaline HCL
DOB
DOM
5-MeO-aMT
2c-t-21
2c-tfm
2C-P (This summer!)
br-dragonfly
DOT
MMDA


----------



## francophile

ah yeah and add trans-4-MAR to that to do list, will probably try that one next week or so... Sounds promising!


----------



## HighonLife

Marijuana
hash (if it is worth the stating the diff)
Alcohol
Methylphenidate
Adderal
Alprazolam
Tobacco
Hydrocodone
Cocaine
oxycodone ( i dunno how i forgot about my oxy)
Diazepam
Cyclobenzaprine
codiene syrups and codiene regular
Mushrooms
Hydromorphone
morphine
opium 
pod tea
tramadol
propoxyphene
fentanyl
nitrous oxide
MDMA
Butalbital
Temazepam
Soma
Clonazepam
lorazepam
Salvia
San pedro
midazolam
gabapentin
skelaxin
lidocaine
methocarbamol

I think this is it but man i thought i had a decent list everyone else here seems to have me beat maybe i have forgotten one or two but thats mostly it


----------



## vortex30

In order of first use and by age:

<14 	Caffeine

14 	Alcohol
	Cannabis

15	Tobacco
	DXM (Robotussin CoughGels, Benelyn, pure powder)
	Psilocybe Mushrooms
	Codeine (Tylenol #3)

16	Salvia Divinorum
	Ecstacy (impure)
	Amphetamine (Dexedrine XR, Adderall XR)
	2C-I
	Ketamine

17	Hash and BHO (Cannabis derived)
	Alprazolam (Xanax)
	Cyclobenzaprine (Flexeril)
	OxyCodone (OxyContin, Percocet)
	Morphine (MSContin)
	Diphenhydramine (Benadryl)
	DOx (Sold as LSD)
	Valerian

18	Cocaine
	MDMA
	Clonazepam (APO, PMS, GEN)
	LSD
	Spice Gold (Legal High)
	LSA (Happy Caps - Trip E (Legal High))
	Spice Diamond (Legal High)
	Summer Daze (Legal High)
	Hummers (Legal High)
	Nitrous Oxide
	Diablo XXX (Legal High)
	Kratom
	Zopiclone (Imovane)
	Oxazepam (GEN)
	GBL
	Mephedrone
	Methylone

19	Methylphenidate (Concerta XR)
        Lorazepam
Temazepam
Diazepam
Phenazepam
MDPV
Suboxone


----------



## easyfrantic

Alright here we go, recs only:

Opoid:
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Heroin
Morphine
Pods
Codeine
Opium

Quasi-Opoid:
Kratom
Tramadol

Benzodiazepines:
Clonazepam
Diazepam
Lorazepam
Triazolam
Alprazolam
Midazolam

Intoxicants:
Marijuana
Alcohol

Stimulants:
Caffeine
Nicotine
Dexamphetamine
Methamphetamine
Methylphenidate
Cocaine
MDA
MDMA

Psychadelics and Hallucinogens:
DMT
LSD
Mushrooms (various)
Salvia Divinorum

Dissociatives:
Dextromethorphan
Ether
Nitrous Oxide
Zolpidem

Deleriants:
Hyosciamine (my most exotic)

34 so far. This list probably won't grow very much. I think I'm over my experimentation phase.


----------



## batailleseyes

Opiates:

Hydromorphone
Morphine
Fentanyl
oxycodone
Codeine
Demerol (meperidine/pethidine)
Tramadol

Benzodiazepines:

Clonazepam
Lorazepam

Stimulants:

Cocaine
Nicotine
Caffiene

Dissociatives:

Nitrous oxide

Anti-depressants:

Bup
zoloft
Cyclobenzapar

Other random drugs:

Alcohol
Weed
Hash
Hydroxyzine


----------



## btrswiet7u4ia

Zoloft
Seroquil
Some muscle relaxer 
Caffeine
Hydrocodone
DXM
Various types of weed
Amphetamine
Dexteroamphetamine
Ephedrine
Psudeoephedrine
Adderall
Ritilan
Vyvanse
Nicotine 
Meth (on accident)
Alcohol
Acid

That's all I can remember atm.

Excuse my spelling im a little high :}


----------



## Sweet P

My list isn't terribly extensive. Nowadays I tend to stick with my drugs of choice: benzos, methamphetamine, and occasionally alcohol.


_Prescribed:_

Almost every SSRI in existence
Antipsychotics (haloperidol, olanzapine, risperdal, seroquel)
Mood stabilizers (carbamazepine, lithium, valproate)
Benzodiazapines (clonazepam, diazepam, temazapam)

_Illicit:_

Amphetamine
Cannabis
MDA
MDMA
Morphine Sulphate
Methamphetamine

_Other:_

Alcohol
Amyl
Caffeine
Nicotine
Salvia


----------



## TwistedReality

*Opiates:*
Heroin
Oxycodone
Oxymorphone
Hydrocodone
Hydromorphone
Fentanyl
Morphine
Tramadol
Poppy pod tea
Darvoset
Codeine
Methadone

*Benzodiazepines:*
Diazepam
Alprazolam
Lorazepam
Clonazepam
Librium

*Psychedelics* (I'm counting ecstasy here)*:*
MDMA
MDA
Methylone
DMT
5-meo-DMT
Salvia
5-meo-dipt
LSD
Mushrooms
2c-i
2c-b
DOI
Mescaline (I was told it was mescaline by the person who gave it to me free, so I don't see why he would lie about it.. It was a big capsule almost full of white powder and the trip matched pretty well with reports I'd read of mescaline.)

*Stimulants:*
Cocaine
Crack, once, in a bowl of some weed..just got a mad head rush
Methamphetamine
Dexamphetamine
Amphetamine
Propylhexadrine
Nicotine
Caffeine

*Dissociatives:*
DXM
Ketamine
Nitrous

*Other:*
Marijuana
Alcohol
Ambien (snorted it in high school..how great.)
Trazodone (for sleep purposes, not prescribed)
Seroquel (another stupid high school trial)
Flexeril
Dipenhydramine (sleep purposes)

I don't know if I should count an SSRI, but I was briefly on Celexa..got freaked out by the thought of SSRI's and promptly stopped taking it


----------



## xtobal

TwistedReality said:


> *Opiates:*
> Heroin
> Oxycodone
> Oxymorphone
> Hydrocodone
> Hydromorphone
> Fentanyl
> Morphine
> Tramadol
> Poppy pod tea
> Darvoset
> Codeine
> Methadone
> 
> *Benzodiazepines:*
> Diazepam
> Alprazolam
> Lorazepam
> Clonazepam
> Librium
> 
> *Psychedelics* (I'm counting ecstasy here)*:*
> MDMA
> MDA
> DMT
> 5-meo-DMT
> Salvia
> 5-meo-dipt
> LSD
> Mushrooms
> 2c-i
> 2c-b
> DOI
> Mescaline (I was told it was mescaline by the person who gave it to me free, so I don't see why he would lie about it.. It was a big capsule almost full of white powder and the trip matched pretty well with reports I'd read of mescaline.)
> 
> *Stimulants:*
> Cocaine
> Crack, once, in a bowl of some weed..just got a mad head rush
> Methamphetamine
> Dexamphetamine
> Amphetamine
> Propylhexadrine
> Nicotine
> Caffeine
> 
> *Dissociatives:*
> DXM
> Ketamine
> Nitrous
> 
> *Other:*
> Marijuana
> Alcohol
> Ambien (snorted it in high school..how great.)
> Trazodone (for sleep purposes, not prescribed)
> Seroquel (another stupid high school trial)
> Flexeril
> Dipenhydramine (sleep purposes)
> 
> I don't know if I should count an SSRI, but I was briefly on Celexa..got freaked out by the thought of SSRI's and promptly stopped taking it



damn, i know we have tried pretty much the same amount of different drugs. i had no idea it was such and impressive list lol


----------



## Crankinit

In order

Alcohol
Ecstasy (MDMA, and I believe MDA)
Marijuana
Methamphetamine
Methylphenidate
LSD
Valium
Nitrous Oxide
BZP ? (or what I believe was some kind of piperazine anyway)
Ketamine
DOI
Codeine
Nitrazepam

Not as extensive as some lists, but a fair effort.

Would like to eventually add coke, GHB, heroin, 2c* and MDPV to the list.


----------



## batailleseyes

Don't be to eager to try coke or heroin. The Devil's candy.  But, then again, who am I to talk. Just use your head.


----------



## BottleOfOxy

*Opiates:
*Buprenorphine
Hydromorphone
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Codeine
Tramadol (not a _true opiate_...)
Demerol (not a _true opiate_...)
Fentanyl (hospital IV push)
Poppy seed tea? (gay... i should have gotten like a pound and a half of seeds)

*Benzodiazepines:
*Alprazolam (Xanax ER and IR)
Lorazepam (Ativan)
Clonazepam (Klonopin)
Diazepam (Valium)

*Stimulants:
*Dexmethylphenidate (Focalin)
Methylphenidate (Ritalin/Concerta)
Amphetamines (Adderall) (as well as straight dextro-amphetamine)
Nicotine (NEWPORTS MOTHERFUCKER)
Cocaine
BZP (or some other piperazine that was in some shitty rolls i got)
Methamphetamine (in the BUNKKKEST roll i have ever gotten, they were straight crank bombs... fuckin sucked... i punched out a traffic sign and fucked up my hand)

*Psychedelics:
*Shroooms
MDMA
MDA
LSD
DMT
Poppers (amyl nitrate)

*Disassociates:
*DXM
Nitrous Oxide
Ketamine (mmmm....)

*Anti-histamines:
*Promethazine
Dipenhydramine

*Muscle-Relaxers (don't really think this is a true 'catagory'):
*Cyclobenzaprine
Metaxalone (Skelaxin)
Carisoprodol (Soma)

*Other Drugs:
*Lyrica (pregabalin)
Alchohal
Marijuana
A SSRI known as 'Lexapro' (escitalopram)
A SNRI known as 'Cymbalta'
Nalaxone (in Suboxone)
Zolpidem (Ambien)


----------



## purple_cloud

I've got nothin' on most of you folks, so I'm not gonna break down my list, I just want to participate in the thread =)

Marijuana (lots and lots of it)
Alcohol (of course)
Nicotine (I need to quit =/)
Caffeine (people underestimate this one, especially in pill form --- I prefer my daily coffee)

Shrooms
GHB
Cocaine
Heroin (insufflated)
Amyl Nitrate
Hash (of course)
Nitrous Oxide (medical and recreational)
Diazepam (medical and recreational)
Xanax (can't remember the generic name at the moment)
Hydrocodone (medical and recreational)
Morphine (IV, only one small dose, while in the hospital)
Oxycodone
Zolpidem (prescribed)
Ketamine
and of course a variety of OTC things, including dipenhydramine...never abused these though, no point. 

Just for the sake of things, I take citalopram daily too, just tossing it in there. 

As I said, I got nothin' on most of ya. And my only true love, drug wise, is good ol' Mary Jane.


----------



## StonyMcDumbass

*Opiates:*

Kratom
Myyrh
Propoxyphene
Pholcodine
Codeine
Dihydrocodeine
Nicocodeine
Loperamide
Tramadol
Hydrocodone
Shitty Opium
Pentazocine
Legit Opium
Morphine
Oxycodone
Hydromorphone
Meperedine
Methadone
Buperenorphine
Oxymorphone
"Cheese" Heroin
Black Tar Heroin
Tan Powder Heroin
Fentanyl

*Downers:*

Alcohol
Phenibut
GHB
Metaxalone
Methocarbamol
Cyclobenzaprine
Carisoprodol
Meprobamate
Baclofen
Alprazolam
Diazepam
Lorazepam
Clonazepam
Temazepam
Bromazepam
Flunitrazepam
Triazolam
Oxazepam
Midazolam
Estazolam
Clorazepate
Eszoplicone
Zaleplon
Zolpidem

*Uppers:*

Caffeine
Nicotine
Guarana
Ephedrine
BZP
Dexmethylphenidate
Methylphenidate
Lisdexamphetamine
Propylhexedrine
Levomethamphetamine
Mixed Amphetamine Salts
D-Amphetamine
Street Amphetamine
Methamphetamine
Shitty "Crank" Meth
Pure Meth
Cocaine
MDMA
MDA


*Psychedelics/Dissociates*

LSA
LSD
DOC
Ketamine
DXM
Psilocybe Cubensis
Amanita Muscaria
Salvia Extract (10x-80x)
Salvia Leaf
Marijuana
Hash
N20

i never really liked these... nothin' can replace my opiates and downers 


i give up, this is too much work.


----------



## Skywave18

Hydrocodone
Cocaine
Crack
Alcohol
Tobacco
Codeine
Morphine
Ritalin
Adderall
Diazepam
Clonazepam
MDMA
DXM
Oxycontin
Tramadol
Ketamine
weed
Nitrous Oxide
Psilocybin
Salvia Divinorum
2C-B
Heroin
Meth


----------



## svacheme3

Opiates:
Heroin
Oxycodone
Oxymorphone (not pills, pure powder)
Hydrocodone
Hydromorphone
Morphine
Fentanyl
Meperidine
Codeine
Methadone
Buprenorphine
Tramadol
Kratom
Dextropropoxyphene

Last 2 + codeine are the only ones that were not taken IV.
I wish I had access to more 

Stimulants:
Cocaine
Methamphetamine
Amphetamine
Dextroamphetamine
Methylphenidate
..and I don't think they really count but caffeine and ephedrine.

Benzodiazepines/BZ ligands:
Alprazolam
Diazepam
Midazolam
Lorazepam
Clorazepam
Bromazepam
Oxazepam
Eszopiclone
Zolpidem


Psychedelics et al.:
LSD
LSA
DMT
DPT
MDMA
MDA
Salvia
THC
DXM


Despite using all those, I'm proud to have never used any nicotine product.


----------



## OpiodSlave

Jeezz...this post is gonna get ridiculous.

Caffine
Codiene
Hydrocodone
Cannibas
Cocaine
MDMA
MDA
Oxymorphone
Alprozolam
Kolonopin
Heroin
DXM
Seroqoul
Zoloft

Jesus christ...how can anyone actually remember all the drugs theyv ever done?


----------



## Tuskface

*Opiates:*
Heroin
Oxycodone
Oxymorphone
Hydrocodone
Hydromorphone
Fentanyl
Morphine
Tramadol
Poppy pods (as tea and eaten ground pods)
Darvoset
Codeine
Methadone
Buperenorphine (only a handful of times as a half-assed attempt to taper down from heroin addiction)

*Benzodiazepines:*
Diazepam
Alprazolam
Lorazepam
Clonazepam

*Psychedelics* 
MDMA
MDA
DMT
Salvia (never broke through, however, so this hardly counts)
LSD
Mushrooms
Mescaline 

*Stimulants:*
Cocaine
Nicotine
Caffeine

*Dissociatives:*
DXM
Ketamine
Nitrous

*Other:*
Marijuana
Alcohol
Ambien (prescribed)
Trazodone 
Flexeril

I was also prescribed Zoloft, Prozac, and Wellbutrin when I was a young teen. I took the Zoloft for a few weeks but refused to injest the others.


----------



## StonyMcDumbass

OpiodSlave said:


> Jesus christ...how can anyone actually remember all the drugs theyv ever done?




it's not like just thinking of everrey drug yo'uv'e ever done, well for me at tleast.
it was like thikning of thheh experiences you had on themma nd the feelings you got getting and doing them. so it's not likeeeee "i've done oxycodone"; it's like "hey remember the first time we ever did oxys? thta fucking ruled!" or like "god i can't believe i snorted seroquil". or like "dude remember that one time when we were able to score legit powder skag down in that fucking south" or "i cna''t beleive i found an almost full package of midazolam and fentanyllll"  ok i'm rambling, haha. 

so basically my nodding off rambling is tryinf to convey that its''s ttotally about the experience, not just the fact that you've done it. so thats why it's so easy for people(at lelast me) to remember that sutff, hah.
-peace out


----------



## pfeife

Ok, first post in this forum. I try to list all substances I've used for the sole purpose of intoxication.


*Downers:*

Lorazepam (first drug ever)
Bromazepam
Diazepam
Midazolam
Oxazepam
gamma-Butyrolactone (GBL)
Na-GHB
Diphenhydramine
Ethanol
Nitrous Oxide (=N2O)
Phenazepam
Zopiclone
Etaqualone
Gabapentin


*Stimulants:*

Caffeine
Caffeine citrate
Pseudoephedrine
Dimethylcathinone
Nicotine
MDPV
DMAA
poor cut amphetamine
Mephedrone / 4-Methylmethcathinone
Methylone / M1 / bk-MDMA
4-Fluoroamphetamine / 4-fmp
alpha-Methyltryptamine / AMT

*Opioids:*

Oxycodone
Tilidine
Fentanyl
Heroin


*Non-Opioid Analgetic:*

Flupirtine 


*Plants:*

salvia divinorum
cannabis-marijuana
Kratom
Mulungu

*Dissociatives:*

DXM / Dextromethorphan



and ofc a lot of polytox like weed+gbl+N2O or tilidine + gbl + benzo.

Many more coming


----------



## ellessdee

Alcohol

Marijuana

Opium
Tramadol
Darvocet
Codeine
Morphine
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Hydromorphone
Oxymorphone
Fentanyl 
Heroin

MDMA
MDA
and probably other random shit in those pills

Dextroamphetamine

Cocaine

Xanax
Clonazepam

DXM

Ambien 

LSD
DOB
Mushrooms

I think that's it for now....


----------



## Heroin Girl

*Opiates*
Heroin
Morphine
Hydrocodone
Oxycontin
Fentanyl
Hydromorphone
Codeine
Buprenorphine

*Benzos*
Clonazepam
Alprazolam
Diazepam

*Stimulants*
Cocaine
Crack
Crystal Methamphetamine
Adderall
Ritalin
Propylhexedrine
Nicotine
Dexedrine

*Psychs/Dissociatives*
MDMA
MDA
Ketamine
DXM
Salvia
LSD
LSA
Psilocybin
Nitrous Oxide
2C-I
Amanita Muscaria

*Other*
Cannabis
Alcohol
Kratom
Zolpidem
Flexeril
Neurontin
Pregbalin


----------



## bang that shit

Ok not sure if we are counting these or not Nicotine, Alch, Caffine. (they are technically drugs) 
Weed
Valium
Ativan
Klonopin
Xanax
Dilaudid
Opana
Vicodin
Percocet
Oxycontin
Morphine
Codiene 
Tramadol
Heroin
Adderall
Dexedrine
Soma 
Shrooms
Coke
Acid
DXM
Salvia 
Ketamine
Ambien
Diphenhydramamine
Ecstacy

I might be missing 1 or 2 sorry.... lil out of it


----------



## Too many doses

This may take a while:

Opiates (my fav):
darvon
kratom
codeine
hydrocodone
demerol
morphine
oxycodone
heroin
fentanyl
tramadol
bupe
methadone
stadol nasal spray(cant remember the chem name)

Stimulant:
Coke/crack
meth
adderall
dex

Psychs and related:
Mushies
LSD
MDMA
MDA
Mescaline (synthetic and natural)
N20
DMT(natural and synthetic)
2C-B,-I,-E,-t-2,-t-7
5-MeO-DMT
DXM
Ketamine
PCP(once)
salvia

Other Random shit:
Alprazolam
Diazepam
Clonazepam
temazepam
lorazepam
rohyphnol
butibital
phenobarbital
Damn took me this long to say weed lol
Ambien
Soma
flexiril

Im high now so its hard to think, I know there's more so Ill edit later.


----------



## Buddy122

Buddy122 said:


> so far...
> 
> Benzodiazepines:
> alprazolam - xanax
> clonazepam - klonopin
> 
> Selective Serotonin and Norepinephrin Reuptake Inhibitors:
> duloxetine - cymbalta
> 
> Opiates:
> tramadol
> oxycodone - percocet
> hydrocodone - vicodin
> 
> Psychadelics/ etc.
> methylenedioxymethamphetamine - xtc pill
> Dextromethorphan
> Nitrous Oxide
> 
> Muscle Relaxers:
> carisoprodol - soma
> metaxalone - skelaxin
> 
> Alcohol



methylmethcathinone - 4MMC - mephedrone
morphine


----------



## drminaq

i HAD AN EVIL TWIN who does these drugs for me

Opiates


Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Diamorphine (Heroin)
Morphine (Pills and Hospital IV)
Dilaudid
Codeine (Syrup and Pills)


Benzodiazepines

Alprazolam (Xanax)
Clonzepam (Klonopin)
Halcion
Lorazepam (Ativan)
Diazepam (Valium)
Temazepam
Nitrozepam
rivotril
clonidine
Bromazepam
Triazolam


Other Drugs

Ecstasy
Tramadol
Lyrica
Zoldipem (Ambien)
Marijuana/THC
ketamine
LsD
Salvia Div.
Coke IV, Intranasal
Crack
Kava kava
 Anti-depressants of all kinds TCA's SSRI's and Atypical
Lithium
Carbamazipine
Flexeril
dexedrine
adderall 
Nitrous oxide
Brown sugar
Anti-psycotics
opium
Poppy straw tea (good Stuff)
Methaphetamine (bad stuff)
Sweet flag 
lavender tea
Dxm


----------



## btrswiet7u4ia

pfeife said:


> Stimulants:
> 
> Caffeine
> Caffeine citrate




I've noticed that caffeine citrate is weaker than the 'other' caffeine, whatever it is. I'm assuming that it's some kind of free base form...?


----------



## Swerlz

*Opiates*
codiene
hydrocodone
hydromorphone
oxycodone
oxymorphone
methadone
morphine
diamorphine
fentanyl
tramadol
pod tea
butorphanol
buprenorphine
Opium

*Psychedelics*
Mushrooms
Salvia
LSD
LSA
2CI
5-MeO-DMT
5-MeO-DiPT
Nitrous
DXM
MDMA
MDA
4MMC
MDEA
Mescaline
THC (various strengths)
MMDA-3a

*Benzos*
Alprazolam
Diazepam
Lorazepam
Temazepam
Chlordiazepoxide
Clonazepam

*Stims*(least favorite of the bunch)
Cocaine
Amphetamines
Epherdine
BZP
mCPP

*Misc*
phenobarital
soma
flexeril
skelaxin
methocarbamol
Effexor
ether
Celexa
Depakote


----------



## Wizzle

*Uppers*

Cocaine
Amphetamine
Methylphenidate (pills&extracts)

*Downers*

Alcohol
GHB
Fentanyl
Morphine
Codeine
Oxycodone
Tramadol
Alprazolam
Temazepam
Oxazepam
Midazolam
Clonazepam
Triazolam
Flunitrazepam
Flurazepam
Diazepam
Lorazepam

*Psychedelics*

2c-b
2c-e
2c-i
AMT
DMT
LSD
MDMA
Psilocybe tampanensis

*Dissociatives*

Ketamine
Nitrous Oxide
Ether (feels like nitrous to me, taste is so damn disgusting I'll never do it again)


----------



## peacebone

Think this is it.

Uppers:
Amphetamine
Methamphetamine
MDMA
MDA
Cocaine
Nicotine
Caffeine
BZP
Ephedrine

Opiates (/opiods):
Morphine (pharms, also poppy tea)
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Codeine
Dihydrocodeine (OTC in Asia- yay!)
Tramadol
Kratom
Opium (real)
Methadone
Suboxone

Downers: (only when coming down off something else..)
Valium
Xanax
Kava
Alcohol

Psych:
LSD
Mushrooms
Mescaline (real, extracted)
DOB
THC
Amanita Muscaria

Misc:
Skelaxin
Flexaril


----------



## compoundjunkie

Psychedelics

LSD
LSA
MDMA
Psilocybin
PCP
Salvia Divinorum
Nitrous Oxide
THC

Opiates/Opioids

Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Diamorphine 
Morphine 
Codeine 
Methadone
Buprenorphine
Tramadol
dextropropoxyphene

Benzodiazepines

Clonazepam
Alprazolam
Diazepam

Stimulants:

Cocaine
Amphetamines


----------



## BaronMentor

I guess this is a good thread for doing my first post...
well.. okay:

Cocaine
Amphetamine
Methcathinone

Marihuana
Magic Mushrooms
Salvia Divinorum

Nitrous Oxide

MDMA

Alcohol
GBL
GHB
Nicotine

Alprazolam
Diazepam
Lorazepam
Tetrazepam

Codein
Tramadol
Oxycodone

Diphenhydramine
Pregabalin ( Lyrica)


----------



## damonoxide

this list is very comprehensive and includes drugs that i would NOT consider recreational any more.

Opiates/Opioids:
-opium
-tramadol
-propoxyphene (Darvocet)
-hydrocodone bitartrate (Vicodin, Vicodin ES, Lortab, Norco, Vicoprofen)
-hydrocodone polistirex (Tussionex Pennkinetic)
-oxycodone (Percocet, Endocet, OxyContin, Tylox, many generic IR's)
-codeine (Robitussin AC, Tylenol 3's)
-meperidine (Demerol)
-diacetylmorphine (heroin - powder and tar)
-methadone
-morphine
-hydromorphone
-fentanyl

Tryptamines:
-psilocybin (dried mushrooms)
-LSD
-5-MeO-DMT
-5-MeO-DiPT
-DMT

Phenethelymines:
-2C-I
-2C-E
-2C-B
-2C-C
-MDMA (ecstasy, molly)
-MDA

Benzodiazepines:
-alprazolam
-diazepam
-lorazepam
-clonazepam
-midazolam
-brotizolam
-temazepam
-triazolam

Amphetamines:
-methylphenidate (Ritalin)
-(Adderall)
-dextro-amphetamine (Dexedrine)
-methamphetamine (crystal and crank)

Other Stimulants:
-caffeine
-nicotine
-cocaine (powder, crack)

Prescription Sleep Aids:
-quetiapine (Seroquel)
-trazodone
-zolpidem (Ambien)

Prescription Muscle Relaxants:
-metaxalone (Skelaxin)
-cyclobenzaprine HCl
-carisoprodol (Soma)
-chlorzoxazone (Parafon Forte)

Barbituates:
-phenobarbitol

Other Tranquilizers:
-acepromazine (dog tranquilizers)
-horse tranquilizer (don't know what it was and wish I hadn't done it)

Dissociatives:
-dextromethorphan ("robo-tripping", pure powder)
-nitrous oxide
-ketamine

Prescription Anti-Depressants:
-bupropion (Wellbutrin XL)

Other:
-alcohol
-marijuana (bud, resin, hashish, pressed hash, hashish oil, keef)
-salvia (leaf, 40x extract)
-canned air (ewww)


----------



## roseinthemoonlight

Stimulants
Crystal Methamphetamine
Amphetamines (Adderall)
Methylphenidate (Concerta)
Caffeine
Nicotine

Depressants
Alcohol

Disassociatives
DXM
Salvia

Sedatives
Alprazolam
Cannabis


----------



## leiphos

Stimulants:

Cocaine
Crack
Adderall
Dexedrine
Focalin
Concerta
Ritalin
Provigil
Caffeine

Benzos:

Bromazepam
Temazepam
Alprazolam
Clonazepam
Lorezepam
Diazepam
Flurazepam

Psychadelics:

LSA
LSD
Psylocibin mushrooms
Amanita mushrooms
2C-B
DMT

Dissociatives:

Salvia
DXM
PCP

Opiates:

Opium
Morphine
Codeine
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone

Assorted Pharms:

Trazadone
Lithium
Wellbutrin
Lexapro
Carbitrol
Seroquel
Propranolol
Risperdal

Others:

Marijuana
Ecstasy
Ambien
Diphenhydramine
Alcohol
Nicotine


----------



## adder

I don't know if I remember them all. I've actually sunk into one certain opioid and one certain benzodiazepine in the end after all.

*Opioids:*
- morphine _(ampules)_
- codeine _(tablets)_
- dionine _(powder)_
- pethidine _(ampules)_
- pentazocine _(ampules)_
- buprenorphine _(ampules)_
- methadone _(syrup)_
- dextromoramide _(ampules)_
- dihydrocodeine _(powder)_
- hydrocodone _(powder)_
- hydromorphone _(ampules, powder)_
- oxycodone _(powder)_
- oxymorphone _(powder)_
- heroin _(brown sugar powder)_
- racemorphan _(powder)_
- fentanyl _(powder)_
- dihydromophine _(powder)_
- 5-methyldihydromorphin-6-one _(powder)_
- 6-methyldihydromorphine _(powder)_
- levorphanol _(powder)_
- phenadoxone _(ampules)_ (forgot this one)
- N-phenethyl-14-hydroxynorlevorphanol _(powder)_ (potent as hell, I can imagine more courageous changes at 14. position would yield a chemical ideal for levorphanol-like opioid high with a dose like 1mg completely numbing a tolerant person)

*Benzodiazepines:*
- temazepam
- diazepam
- oxazepam
- nitrazepam
- lorazepam
- lormetazepam
- bromazepam
- phenazepam
- gidazepam
- clonazepam
- estazolam
- alprazolam
- midazolam
- triazolam
- tetrazepam
- clorazepate

*Dissociatives:*
- ketamine
- PCP
- PCE
- Salvia Divinorum
- dextromethorphan
- nitrous oxide

*Phenethylamine derivatives:*
- methamphetamine
- amphetamine
- ephedrine
- methcathinone
- MDPV
- mephedrone
- MDMA (I'm not counting ecstasy)
- MDA
- bk-MDMA
- 2C-B
- 2C-I
- 2C-T-2
- 2C-T-7
- 2C-E
- DOB
- DOI
- DOC
- DOM
- DOET

*Tryptamine derivatives:*
- LSD
- aMT
- DMT
- 5-MeO-DMT
- DiPT
- psylocybine/psylocyne

*Other:*
- cocaine
- marihuana
- Atropa Belladonna leaves (for boosting opioid effects)
- phenobarbital
- zolpidem
- zopiclone
- pridinol
- benzydamine

I did drink alcohol but I dislike it and I'm addicted to nicotine (both snuff and cigarettes). I guess that's all. I won't even start with antidepressants, neuroleptics, atypical


----------



## ebola?

Okay...got an updated list...It's long, but several entries are LAME, and others here hold far more experience:

caffeine never really got effects until age 16 or so
dxm age 16
lsd age 16
marijuana age 17
nitrous oxide age 17
psilocybin mushrooms age 17
nicotine age 17
ketamine age 17
hydrocodone age 18
?pcp? (it was suspected that weed was laced. I'm skeptical) age 18
peganum harmala (harmine and harmaline) (not recreational, used to potentiate 

psilocybin/psilocin) age 18
salvia (no break-through) age 18
mdma age 18
alcohol age 18
ephedrine age 18
methylphenidate age 19
oxycodone age 19
methamphetamine age 19
psuedo ephedrine age 19
codeine age 19
ambien age 19
5-meo-dipt (sold as ecstacy) age 19
adderall age 20
temezapam age 20
morphine (via poppy seeds) age 21
modafinil age 21 
flurazapam age 21
dexedrine age 21
triazolam age 21
clonazapam age 22
5-meo-dmt age 22
hydromorphone age 22
sonata age 22
tramadol age 22
diazapam age 23
fentanyl age 23
citalopram age 23 (not a recreational drug)
crack cocaine age 24 (likely just an undershot)
cocaine age 24
heroin age 24
mirtazapine (not recreational) age 24
alprazolam age 24
lorazepam age 24
buprenorphine age 24
deprenyl (not recreational...used as a 'supplement') (selegiline) - age 24
MDA - age 25
flexeril - age 25
propylhexedrine - age 25
buproprion - age 26 (not really recreational)
phenibut - age 26
kratom - age 26
MDPV - age 26
methylone - age 26
piracetam (w/ DMAE/lecethin) age 26 (not recreational)
beta-phenethylamine ('activated' with selegiline) - age 26
mephedrone - age 27
carisoprodol (Soma) - age 27
phenazapam - age 27

what I'd really like on the table:
a selective 5ht releaser of some sort, alone and paired with a classical stimulant
a proper phenethylamine psychedelic, 2cb preferred.
a synthetic cannabinoid that isn't likely carcinogenic

ebola


----------



## intheb0x

Opiates
-----------

Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Codeine (Syrup and Pills)
and i dunno what u call the lesser weaker narcotics, but those too.

Stimulants
cocaine



Other Drugs

Marijuana/THC
Mushrooms
Alcohol




my fav is percocets, i do a little coke now and then,kinda new too it.

i used to smoke alot of weed but my job tests for it here and there and it just stays in your system too long, thats why i enjoy pills more.

mushrooms i tried in my teen years a few times, good times but not something to do regularly.


----------



## Eagleman

Marijuana
Cocaine
Amphetamines - various
Methcathinone
Methylphenidate
Benzos - various
Antidepressants - various
Opiates - various (mostly hydromorphone, hydrocodone and heroin)
Ketamine
Ecastasy
Inhalants - nitrous, ether, chloroform
LSD
Mushrooms
DXM
Salvia
Ambien
Lyrica


----------



## delta_9

*Cannabis and related substances*
Cannabis(buds, hash, oil, etc.)
JWH-018
JWH-073
JWH-250

*Stimulants*
Cocaine
Amphetamine
Methylphenidate
Methamphetamine
Lisdexamphetamine
Ephedrine
Pseudoephedrine
Caffeine
Nicotine
Mdma
Mda
Mde

*Opiates/Opioids*
Opium
Heroin
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Codeine
Morphine
Kratom

*Psychedelics/Dissociatives/Deliriants*
LSD
LSAs
DMT
aMT
4-aco-dmt
Psilocin/Psilocybin mushrooms
2c-e
2c-c
2c-i
2c-d
2c-t-2
DOI
DOC
DOB
DXM
DXO
Ketamine
Nitrous Oxide
Salvia Divinorum
Diphenhydramine

*Benzodiazepines*
Alprazolam
Diazepam
Clonazepam
Nitrazepam
Phenazepam

*Misscellaneous*
Alcohol
Kavalactones
Damiana
PMA
BZP
TFMPP
mCPP
Bupropion
Methaqualone
Several unidentified substances in various ecstasy pills, acid tabs, and cuts in the numerous batches of random powders I have purchased over the years

...probably more


----------



## Eagleman

Oh yeah I tripped on a Datura / Brugmansia brew too.


----------



## ShroomBoom321

Lets see:
              Cocaine
              Amphetamines
              Nicotine 
              MDMA
              Alcohol 
              Marijuana 
              psilocybin mushrooms 
              Codeine/prometh (purple drank) 
              Oxycodone 
              Ambien 
              Laughing gas at the dentist....shit is mad trippy. 
              Vicodin...didn't do much...only one pill. 

This is so far in my drug use....hopefully I will get to try acid, dmt, and other fun stuff.


----------



## Eagleman

And I forgot about the expired Quaa-Ludes I took once...my list probably goes on...


----------



## mindtools

Chronicaly:

cigarettes
alcohol
snuff
caffeine
mj
#
benzine (that one for extraction)
nutmeg
l-theine (quite big doses )
dxm
acetone
budapren
xtc
amphetamine
ephedrine
codeine
yerba mate
benzydamini hydrochloridum
zolpidemi trans
kava-kava
salvia divinorum
lsa (agrygeria nervosa)
valerian
tincura salivae
piracetam
nicketamid (in Cardiamid-Coffein)
Diazepam
Bellergot
CHLORDIAZEPOXIDUM (elenium)
ayahuasca (bad prepared - hardly any effects )
toadstool (also no effects ;( )
lorazepam
clonazepamum
alprazolam
tramadol
mianserine
mushrooms
LSD
PST (didn't work)
some benzos which names I can't remember

different comobos of thease


----------



## unsui

hah damn lemme see if i can think of them all...

Opiates = heroin, oxycodone, vicodin, codeine, fentanyl, oxymorphone, dilaudid, tramadol
Stimulants = meth, amphetamine, ritalin, concerta
Psychedelics/RCs = mushrooms, LSD, DMT, 2c-b, 2c-c, 2c-i, 2c-t-7, 2c-t-2, DPT, ketamine, marijuana, mescaline, foxy, mdma, mda, methylone, DOC, LSA, DXM
Benzos = xanax, mogadon, valium, klonopin, restoril, ativan, halcion

more than i thought, and i'm leaving out all the legal herbs/intoxicants...


----------



## Bloodheart

1. Caffeine (?)
2. Morphine (Nov. 2005)
3. Marijuana (April-May 2006)
4. LSD (Sepetember 2007)
5. Salvia (Sep.-Nov. 2007)
6. Mushrooms (Nov. 2007)
7. 2C-B (Dec. 2007)
8. Hydrocodone (Jan.-Feb. 2008 )
9. Hawaiian Baby Woodrose Seeds (LSA) (Jan.-Feb 2008 )
10. Tobacco (2008 )
11. Kava Kava (Sep. 2008 )
12. Clonazepam (Klonopin) (Sep. 2008 )
13. MDA (10/3/08 )
14. Alcohol (Oct.-Nov 2008 )
15. Oxycodone (Oct.-Dec 2008 )
16. Methadone (1/8/09)
17. Amphetamine (Adderall) (1/11/09)
18. Fentanyl (2/26/09)
19. Temazepam (3/25/09) 
20. Methylphenidate (Ritalin) (4/22/09)
21. Cyclobenzaprine (Flexeril) (5/9/09)
22. Alprazolam (Xanax) (5/19/09)
23. Tramadol (6/5/09)
24. Buprenorphine (6/10/09)
25. N2O (6/21/09)
26. DXM (6/22/09)
27. Oxymorphone (Opana) (7/8/09)
28. Lorazepam (Ativan) (7/13/09)
29. Codeine (7/24/09)
30. Poppy Pod Tea (7/24/09)
31. Lisdexamfetamine (Vyvanse) (8/15/09)
32. Cocaine (8/15/09)
33. MDMA (8/29/09)


----------



## BottleOfOxy

^holy shit, how did you remember all those dates?


----------



## voodoolounge

What's up guys! This is my first post, might as well dive right in.

Opiates
Codeine
Tramadol
Hydrocodone
Morphine
Oxycodone
Diacetylmorphine
Opium
Methadone

Stimulants
Cocaine
Amphetamine
Methamphetamine (sold as ecstasy...bastards)
Ephedrine
Caffeine

Psychedelics/Dissociatives
LSD
Mushrooms
MDMA
Salvia
Ketamine
DXM
Nitrous Oxide

Other
Marijuana
Alcohol
Alprazolam
Diazepam
Clonazepam
Zolpidem
Soma
Flexeril
Lyrica
Neurontin


----------



## latac

Marijuana
Alcohol
Nicotine
Shrooms
4-fa
MDPV
Cocaine
Speed


Everything except weed, alcohol and nicotine in the last 4 months.
On the wanted list at the moment: MDMA, LSD


----------



## !_MDMA_!

marijuana
alcohol
mdma
salvia
dxm
nicotine
caffeine


----------



## Bloodheart

BottleOfOxy said:


> ^holy shit, how did you remember all those dates?




I wrote it down when I did them.


----------



## BottleOfOxy

Bloodheart said:


> I wrote it down when I did them.



damn i guess your the only person on bluelight that was truuuly prepared for this thread haha


----------



## BTrips

*pharmaceutical*
-Oxycodone
-Xanax
-Adderal
-Ritalin
-Vicodin

*psychedelics*
-MDMA
-Marijuana
-LSD
-Salvia

*other*
-Nicotine
-Caffeine (who hasn't?)



 ....i plan to broaden my horizons


----------



## MescalitoBandito

Hrmmm....The cherries I've popped thus far:

Age 8: Caffiene, loved it.
Age 14: Alcohol, disappointing.
Age 16: LSA (morning glories)
Age 17: Tobacco, Marijuana, ketamine, ecstasy (thai pills likely containing MDMA and methamphetamine), p. cubensis mushrooms
Age 18: Codeine, zolpidem
Age 19: Opium , oxycodone, oxymorphone (ftw!) amphetamine, ritalin, LSD, DXM (ugh! not my last though), clonazepam, salvia, skelaxin (sp?), cyclobenzaprine, cocaine, tar heroin8), buprenorphin, alprazolam, tramadol, morphine, nitrous oxide
Age 20: Focalin, diazepam, carisoprodol, seroquel, propylhexedrine, ephedrine, poppy pods, kava, modafinil 
Age 21: Mescaline, fentanyl, hydrocodone, lorazepam, kratom, demerol
Age 22 (so far): Chloroform (had it for an a/b extraction, figured why not?), 2ci

I've left out a lot of various antidepressants and sleeping pills that I don't really consider "drugs" in a recreational sense.  Also some assorted recreational pharms whose names I can't recall. They must not have been to exciting, anyway...

Next up: JWH-018 tomorrow, JWH-073 day after, then hopefully many more 2c's, and finally some real tryptamines.  If it wasn't for RCs I'd be lost...


----------



## Zios

Hash... Only any other drug to me... it's just weird but want to try coke :D


----------



## psytaco

Uppers:
MDMA (plus MDA, MDEA)
dexamphetamine
methamphetamine
Yabba
cocaine
methedrone
BZP
caffine
Tobacco

Downers:
Alcohol
Marijuana
Hashish
Opium

Psychedelics
LSD
Mushrooms
Ketamine
DOI

Prescription psychoactives
Valium
codeine
Oxycodone
Morphine
Ritalin
Stilnox


----------



## Astro-Weezy

Psychedelic:
2C-B
2C-C
2C-E
2C-I
Acid
Shrooms
DXM

Stimulant:
Caffeine / Caffeine Pills
Cocaine
Ecstasy
Dimethocaine
DMAA
GHB
GBL
MDAI
MDEA
MDPV
MDPPP
MDMA
BK-MDMA
Mephedrone
Methamphetamine
Speed

Neo-Organics:
Neo Doves
Spirits
Sub Cova's
Push Up's
Electric Eel

Benzodiazepines:
Valium
Xanax

Other:
Dexies
Diphenhydramine Hydrochloride
Nicotine
Alcohol
Marijuana
Methylphenidate
Amyl Nitrate


----------



## babaloo

Opioids
Hydrocodone
Morphine
Oxycodone
Codeine
Diacetylmorphine
Fentanyl
Dextropropoxyphene
Methadone
Buprenorphine
Tramadol

Stimulants
Cocaine
Amphetamine
Lisdexamfetamine
Methylphenidate
Nicotine
Caffeine

Benzodiazepines
Diazepam
Lorazepam
Clonazepam
Alprazolam
Triazolam
Midazolam

Psychedelics
THC
Dextromethorphan
MDMA
Diphenhydramine
Dimenhydrinate
Salvia Divinorum

Other
Alcohol
Cyclobenzaprine
Metaxalone
Kava


----------



## tdawe1

*Opiods:*
Hydrocodone
Codeine
Dihydrocodeine

*Stimulants:*
Methylphenidate
Amphetamine (street)
Caffeine
Nicotine
Methlymethcathinone (Mephedrone)
Methylenedioxymethcathinone (Methylone/bk-MDMA) potentially a psychedelic
Pseudoephedrine


*Psychedelics:*
Tetrahydrocannibinol (THC)
Methylenedixoymethamphetamine (Ecstasy)
Saliva Divinorum
Lysergic Acid Amide (LSA)
Ketamine

*Other:*
Alcohol
Amyl Nitrates (Poppers)
gamma-Butyrolactone (GBL)
Bupropion


----------



## hydrocodonePKC

Opiates

hydrocodone
oxycodone
demerol
codiene
morphine

Benzos

lorazepam
alprolazam

Amphetamines

Dextro Amphetamine

Herb of course

and MDMA, MDA

Salvia Divnourmh

lolz


----------



## Cuprum

*GABA-drugs*

Alcohol
Zolpidem (non-recreational use, hypnotic)
Zopiklon (non-recreational use, hypnotic)

*Opioids*

Tramadol 
Codeine 
Morphine (Both pharmaceutical and from homemade poppytea) 
Oxycodone (Oxycontin)
Ketobemidone (Ketogan, apparently a rarity in the US, but i live in Scandinavia where it is as commonly used for acute pain in hospitals as morphine, though i've only used it recreationally)

*Stimulants*

Caffeine
Nicotine

*Dissociatives*

Nitrous oxide 

*Others*

Diphenhydramine (Benadryl, non-recreational use)
Propiomazine (Propavan, non-recreational use) 
Meclozine (Anti-emetic antihistamine indicated for motion sickness, i used it to combat opioid nausea)
Cannabis


----------



## common12

Let's see:

I don't have the patience to categorize, so...



Alprazolam
Lorazepam
Oxazepam
Zolpidem
Marijuana
Hydrocodone bitartrate 
Hydrocodone
Tramadol
Propoxyphene (stupid)
Phentermine
Caffeine 
Alcohol (absinthe too)
Codeine
Flexeril (stupid)


That's all the ones for recreation. I also have used promethizine, Zofran(don't know the generic) and Diphenhydramine,-- for potentiation of opiates and avoiding bad side effects.


----------



## askafroa

(in no particular order)

Opiates:
Oxymorphone
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Morphine
Buprenorphine
Codeine
(I think that's all of them)

Benzodiazepines:
Phenazepam
Alprazolam
Diazepam
Bromazepam
Lorazepam
Midazolam
Clonazepam
(probably forgetting a lot)

Stimulants:
cocaine
amphetamine
methylphenidate
ephedrine
caffeine
nicotine
phentermine

Barbiturates:
phenobarbital
(I wish this wasn't all of them)

MDx:
MDMA
(soon will not be all)

Psychedelics:
Shrooms
2c-i
2c-e
2c-b
5-meo-amt
2-ct-7
(I swear I'm forgetting some)

Dissociatives:
nitrous oxide
dextromethorphan

Other:
Zolpidem
Marijuana
diphenhydramine
cyclobenzaprine
carisprodole
gabapentin (supertheraputic dose)

God knows what else I've done 
(I know I'm forgetting some)
(edited in some recent new ones)


----------



## i.am.mookie

*opiates*

oxycodone
hydrocodone
codeine
morphine
heroin
buprenorphine
methadone



*stimulants*

cocaine
speed
ritalin
adderall
MDMA (extascy)
caffeine pills
nicotine (cigarettes)



*hallucinogens*

pshycedlics
LSD
psilocybin (Mushrooms)

Dissociatives
PCP
Nitrous oxide
DXM

Deliriants
Datura stramonium (Jimsonweed) 
diphenhydramine (Benadryl)
dimenhydrinate (Dramamine) 



*benzodiazepines*

diazepam (Valium)
Clonazepam (Klonopin)
Alprazolam (Xanax)



*WEED!!*


----------



## tank90

no order

weed
cocaine/crack
xanax
vailum
oxy contin
opanas
mdma
mdpv
2ct 7
2c b
2c i
2c e
heroin
opium
n2o
shrooms
lsd
dxm
dilaudid
alcohol
oxycodone
ketamine
ghb
gbl
nicotine
benadryl
ritalin


----------



## bravo052492

Well, I've done...

Ethanol
Xanax
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Morphine
Codeine
LSD
Psilocin
Weed
Salvia
Cocaine
Methylphenidate
d-Amphetamine
MDMA
Benadryl
Gabapentin
Caffeine
Nicotine


----------



## london_calling

Jesus, the lists in this thread make me feel like a saint.  In order of first contact:
Alcohol
Nicotine
Weed
Cocaine
Ecstacy
MDMA
Heroin
Crack
Valium
2CB
Ketamine


----------



## trainwreckmolly

Weed
MDMA
MDA
cocaine
lsd
mushrooms
Nicotine
Caffeine
alcohol
Computer Duster
saliva
Valium
K-pin
Xanax
Adderall
Ridalin
Nitrous
Vicodin
Percoset
Hydrocodone
Codeine

my list is pretty short but I'm workin on it


----------



## Jacob8359

Hydrocodone
MDMA
Nicotine
Psilocybin Mushrooms
Ketamine
Nitrous 
Marijuana
Alcohol
mescaline
Ambien
Morphine (Pills)
Xanax
Codeine
dxm
Opium
LSD
speed
Caffeine
lithium
seroquel
lamictal

And probably some i dont remember. 

Oh and Ghb oh yea


----------



## pkt

This thread looks pretty stupid but i will give it a go as taking self inventory 

but seriously how many of us can remember all the drugs we have done in our lifetime unless we are like 19 years old??


*UPPERS:*
Cocaine HCL
Crack/Freebase
Amphetamine
Methamphetamine/Ice
Dextroamphetamine
MDMA/MDEA/MDA/MDMA-BK

*DOWNERS:*
Cannabis
Heroin
Methadone
Oxycontin
Buprenorphine
Fentanyl
Morphine
Ketogan
Hydrocodine
Hydromorphone
Codiene
GHB/GBL
Alprazolam
Clonazepam
Diazepam
Bromazepam
Triazalam
Temazepam
Flunitrazepam
Haloperidol
Nitrazepam

*PSYCHS:*
Mushrooms
LSD
2C-B/C/E/T-7
Ketamine
Ayahuasca
DMT
San Pedro
Morning Glory

*OTHER:*
Amyl nitrate
Nitrous Oxide
DXM
Alcohol
Tobacco

I wonder how many drugs i forgot


----------



## JEMORANGE

Marijuana
Ketamine
5 meo AMT (sold as acid tabs)
MDMA
MDA
DXM
Shrooms
Alcohol
Salvia


----------



## di.ACE.tyl.rob

*Uppers*
Cocaine HCL
Crack (Base)
Amphetamines (Adderall XR)
MDMA & MDA
BZP
Caffeine
Ephedrine
Nicotine

*Downers*
Marijuana
Heroin
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Oxymorphone
Morphine
Buprenorphine
Codeine
Tramadol
Alprazolam
Clonazepam
Diazepam
Temazepam
Alcohol

*Psych's*
Mushrooms
LSD
2c-?
Ketamine (Crystals & Straight from the Ketaset bottle)
Nitrous Oxide
TFMPP (Sold as ecstasy w/ BZP)
Salvia (40x Extract)

*Others*
Diphenhydramine
DXM
Ambien


----------



## Help?!?!

Psyches/Diss's/Noids
WIN-55-212-2,
WIN-48,
JWH-018,
JWH-019,
JWH-073,
JWH-122,
JWH-203,
JWH-210,
JWH-200,
JWH-250,
AB-FUBINACA,
ADBICA,
ADB-FUBINACA,
AB-PINACA,
5f-AKB48,
STS-135
2NE1,
AKB-48,
APICA,
APINACA,
Various forms of Hash/extracts,
Marijuana,
LSD,
LSZ,
AL-LAD,
Mushrooms,
4-aco-dmt,
Synthetic psilocin
Mescaline, 
2c-e,
2c-i, 
2c-t-2,
2c-p,
2c-C,
2c-d,
25I-NBOME,
Bromo D-FLY,
2c-t-7,
25C-NBOMe,
2c-b,
4-HO-MET,
4-HO-DMT,
4-AcO-MiPT,
4-HO-MPT,
6-APB,
6-APDB,
4-HO-DPT,
4-HO-DET,
DOC,
aMT,
DPT,
DMT,
DiPT,
MDMA,
MDA,
Methylone,
4-meo-pcp,
3-MeO-PCP,
MXE,
5-meo-dmt,
Methylone,
Dex,
Ketamine,
n2o,
Salvia,
DOC,
5-MeO-MiPT,
DXM,

Opiates/iods
Diacetylmorphine,
Hydromorphone,
Methadone,
Morphine,
Fentayl,
Oxycodone,
Hydrocodone,
Opium,
Buperenorphine,
Tramodol,
O-DT,
Kratom,
MT-45,
AH-7921,

Benzos/Muscle Relaxers/etc.
Bubatial,
Soma,
Alprazolam,
Clonzaepam,
Lorazepam,
Trizolam,
Diazepam,
Phenazepam,
GHB,
GBL,
Zolpedim,
Gabapentin,
Pregablin,
Etizolam,
Amphetamine,
Methlyphenidate,
2-FMA,
4-FA,
4-FMA,
2-FA,


----------



## Ant0lak

Opiates

-heroin
-hydrocodone
-oxycodone
-codeine
-morphine
-dextropropoxyphene
-methadone
-buprenorphine

benzodiazpines

-diazepam
-alprazolam
-chlordiazepoxide
-lorazepam
-clonazepam

stimulants

-cocaine
-crack
-amphetamine
-methamphetamine
-mdma (plus x with other ingredients)
-2c-b

psychedelics

-LSD
-shrooms
-mescaline

dissociative

-dxm
-ketamine
-n2o

deliriants

-diphenhydramine
-dimenhydrinate
-salvia
-nutmeg

other

-air-duster
-expired bi-polar medicine (not sure what it was)
-trazadone
-psuedoephedrine
-marijuana

not sure if thats all but most of it


----------



## blissfulabyss

Psychedelics/Hallucinogens/Dissociatives
LSD
Mushrooms
Ketamine
DXM
GHB

Entactogens
MDMA
MDA

Stimulants
Caffeine
Amphetamine
Methamphetamine
Cocaine
Nicotine

Opiates
Codeine
Morphine
Opium
Heroin
Oxycontin
Hydrocodone
Tramadol

Benzos
Xanax
Valium
Klonopin

Inhalants
Nitrous Oxide

Other
Marijuana
Alcohol
Phenobarbital
Suboxone
Subutex

...probably more, but all that is coming to mind


----------



## apc69

Opium
Heroin 
Codeine
Fentanyl- patch
Hydrocodone-Lorcet, Lortab, Norco, Vicodin, Vicoprofen, and Zydone
Hydromorphone
Methadone
Morphine
Oxycodone-Percocet, Percodan, Roxicet, Roxicodone, Oxycontin
Tramadol
meperidine (Demerol)
Xanax, alprazolam
Klonopin, clonazepam
Valium, diazepam
Rohypnol, flunitrazepam: 
Ativan, lorazepam 
Restoril, temazepam
Methaqualone (quaaludes)
Cocaine- hard and soft
Meth,Ice
Ritilin
Caffeine
Amphetamine
MDMA
MDA
ephedrine
psuedo ephedrine
LSD
shrooms
mescaline
ketamine-powder, liquid (IM)
Nitrous Oxide
Salvia
PCP
Marijuana, hash, hash oil, keef
DXM
Diphenhydramine
Flexaril 
carisoprodol (Soma)
Seroquel
zyprexa
Zolpidem (Ambien)
alcohol


----------



## stOp.drOp.THiZZ

Weed.
MDMA.
MDA.
2C-B.
Shrooms.
Alcohol.

I been doing drugs for a long time but never really stepped out side of this list..


----------



## emingos

*Depressants*
Alkohol(shite, disgrace to the other nice drugs in this category)

Opium
Tramadol
Codeine
Ketobemidon
Morphine
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Methadone
Buprenorphine
Heroin

Alprazolam
Bromazepam
Clobazam
Globazam
Clonazepam
Diazepam
Flunipam
Nitrazepam
Midazolam
Oxazepam
Lorazepam
Triazolam
Temazepam
Zolpidem
Zolpiclon

Weed(hash/pot/skunk/)

*Stimulants*
Methylphenidat
MDMA
Amphetamine
Cocaine/cwack

*Dissociatives*
GHB
Ketamine

*Psychedelics*
Shrooms
2C-B
LSD

- ohhh yes i love downers ~


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

In chronological order as best I can remember:

Alcohol
Weed
LSD
Xanax
Robitussin
Coke
Shrooms
MDMA
2C-I
Hydrocodone
Roxicodone
Speedball (Roxies + Coke)

Found out a lot about myself, all I do now with any regularity is alcohol, weed, and MDMA, all pretty infrequently, but I'll be doing MDMA till I die!


----------



## BottleOfOxy

^haha how nice are the baby speedballzz? i'm lovin the ritalin/focalin with oxy combo, the yay overwhelms the painkillers a lil much (unless your doing a legit heron and coke one) for me.

p.s. i'm gonna assume you know this and are just throwing down brand names... but roxicodone isn't a chemical like hydrocodone is, the active ingredient in roxicet is oxycodone, just like in percocet/Oxycontin... fyi.

hah kinda like saying there's Vicodincodone in vicodin, haha that'd be funny as hell


----------



## StayinAwake

Vicodin
Lortab
Oxycontin
Dilaudid
Morphine
Cocaine
Crack Cocaine
Weed
GHB
Xanax (all the benzos)
Alcohol


----------



## The_Rogue

adderall
xanax
valium
generic clonazepam
oxycontin
vicodin
lortab
dilaudid
MDMA
salvia
cannabis
LSD
alcohol
nitrous
tramadol


----------



## Vaya

*My 84.*

While I would never trade my experience (for better or for worse) for the world, I will admit I am a bit self-concious about the length of my list! Here goes, though. This is after seven years of use of psychoactive chemicals.

*Psychedelics, Research Chemicals, Dissociatives*

*Phenethylamine Psychedelics*
_1. 2C-B
2. 2C-B Fly
3. 2C-D
4. 2C-E
5. 2C-I
6. 2C-T-21
7. DOB
8. LSD
9. LSA
10. Mescaline
11. Proscaline_

*Tryptamine Psychedelics*
_1. 4-AcO-DiPT
2. 4-HO-DMT
3. 4-AcO-DMT
4. 5-MeO-DMT
5. 5-MeO-MiPT
6. DiPT
7. AMT
8. N, N DMT
9. Ayahuasca
10. Psilocybin/Psilocin_

*Piperazines*
_1. BZP
2. TFMPP_

*Psychedelic Amphetamines*
_1. Methylenedioxymethamphetamine (MDMA)
2. Methylenedioxyethylamphetamine (MDE/A)
3. Methylenedioxyamphetamine (MDA)
4. 5,6-Methylenedioxy-2-aminoindane (MDAI)
5. bk-MDMA (Methylone)_

*Research Chemical Stimulants*
_1. 4-Methylmethcathinone (Mephedrone)
2. (Methylenedioxypyrovalerone (MDPV)
3. Naphyrone
4. 2-Diphenylmethylpiperidine (2-DPMP)
5. Ethylphenidate_

*Dissociatives*
_1. Phencyclidine (PCP)
2. Nitrous Oxide
3. Methoxetamine (MXE)
4. Ketamine
5. Dextromethoprhan (DXM)
6. Dextrorphan (DXO)_

*Stimulants (Legal, Prescription & RC) & Cannabinoids*

*Stimulants*
_1. Cocaine HCl
2. Cocaine Bicarbonate (Crack)
3. Racemic Amphetamine Salts (Adderall)
4. Dextroamphetamine (Dexedrine)
5. Lisdexamfetamine (Vyvanse)
6. Methylphenidate (Ritalin)
7. Dextromethylphenidate (Focalin)
8. Dextromethamphetamine (Desoxyn)
9. Racemic Methamphetamine ("Street Meth")
10.. Atomoxetine (Strattera)
11. 4-Fluoroamphetamine (4-FA)
12. Nicotine
13. Caffeine
14. Ephedrine
15. Yerba Mate
16. 3-Fluoroamphetamine (3-FA)_

*Cannabinoids (Natural & Synthetic)*
_1. Delta-9-Tetrahydrocannabinol (THC)
2. Dronabinol (Marinol)
3. Cannabidiol (CBD)
4. Cannabinol (CBN)
5. JWH-018
6. JWH-073
7. JWH-200
8. JWH-250
9. CP-55,940
10. CP-47,497
11. 1,1-dimethyloctyl (C8) Homologue of CP-47,497
12. Cannabicyclohexanol_

*"Downers" - Muscle Relaxants, Benzodiazepines, Quaaludes, Barbiturates, Opiates/Opioids & Miscellaneous*

*Muscle Relaxants*
_1. Cyclobenzaprine (Flexeril)
2. Carisoprodol (Soma)
3. Methocarbamol (Robaxin)
4. Metaxalone (Skelaxin)
_
*Antihistamines*
_1. Diphenhydramine (Benadryl)
2. Hydroxyzine (Vistaril)
3. Meclizine (Dramamine)
4. Promethazine (Phenergan)_

*GABAergic AED's*
_1. Gabapentin (Neurontin)
2. Pregabalin (Lyrica)
3. Phenytoin (Dilantin)_

*Quaaludes*
_1. Methaqualone_

*Barbiturates*
_1. Phenobarbital (Solfoton)
2. Amobarbital (Amytal)
3. Seconal
4. Butalbital_

*Beta-Blockers*
_1. Atenolol (Senomin)
2. Propranolol (Inderal)_

*Alpha-Agonist Hypotensive Agents*
_1. Clonodine_

*Non-Benzodiazepine Sedative-Hypnotics*
_1. Zolpidem tartrate (Ambien)
2. Zopiclone (Imovane)
3. Eszopiclone (Lunesta)
4. Zaleplon (Sonata)_

*Benzodiazepines*
_1. Alprazolam (Xanax)
2. Midazolam (Versed)
3. Clonazepam (Klonopin)
4. Triazolam (Halcion)
5. Temazepam (Restoril)
6. Chlordiazepoxide (Librium)
7. Diazepam (Valium)
8. Lorazepam (Ativan)
9. Flunitrazepam (Rohypnol)
10. Phenazepam_

*Opiates & Opioids*
_Buprenorphine
Naloxone
Naltrexone
Codeine
Dihydrocodeine
Fentanyl
Hydrocodone
Hydromorphone
Oxycodone
Oxymorphone
Morphine Sulfate
Tramadol
Propoxyphene
Diacetyl Morphine
Opium Latex
P. somniferum Pod Brew
Methadone_

*Partial Nootropic, Herbal, Ferment & Vitamin List*

*Nootropics*
_GABA
Piracetam
5-HTP
L-Dopa
L-Tyrosine
Thujone
Amyl Nitrate
Salvinorin-A (Salvia)
Amanitas Muscaria
Datura
Kratom
Valerian Root
Phenibut
Kava Kava
Alcohol_

**Full gambit of SSRI's
*Full gambit of SNRI's
*full gambit of typical/atypical antipsychotics
*Fuil gambit of AED's*

Discluding all those miscellaneous nootropics, legal/spiritualist herbs and mental health medications (SSRI's, SNRI's, etc.), looks like I've clocked in at 84.

What will I get into next?



~ vaya

Edit:


> What will I get into next?


....apparently, Phenazepam. I also somehow omitted Fentanyl, JWH-018 and Eszopiclone. Count of 88 now. More embarrassment!


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

BottleOfOxy said:


> ^haha how nice are the baby speedballzz? i'm lovin the ritalin/focalin with oxy combo, the yay overwhelms the painkillers a lil much (unless your doing a legit heron and coke one) for me.
> 
> p.s. i'm gonna assume you know this and are just throwing down brand names... but roxicodone isn't a chemical like hydrocodone is, the active ingredient in roxicet is oxycodone, just like in percocet/Oxycontin... fyi.
> 
> hah kinda like saying there's Vicodincodone in vicodin, haha that'd be funny as hell



Yeah I'm aware of that, just figured I'd be as specific as possible. Roxies are the opiate of choice where I live (suburbia de Florida lol).

The baby-speedball was okay, I enjoyed myself as it's hard not to when opiates are involved lol. Coke doesn't really do anything at all for me though, always just feels like I drank too much coffee (I don't drink coffee). It was more for the learning experience, not something I really care to do again. I imagine heroin is the blast everyone says it is, but I promised myself long ago never to touch it, as I'm sure it's _exactly_ what I'm looking for lol.


----------



## crazynate:]

most use to least:
nicotine
alcohol
pot
acid
mephedrone
dxm
ecstacy
shrooms
Valium
morphine
oxy
vicodine
xanax

soon to be:
Ketamine
2c-i
70%pure amphetamine!


----------



## AuberonSaw

Vaya, that's what I like to see: a little dedication!


----------



## Tiesto

Chronological Order:

Alcohol
Marijuana
Cigarettes
Ecstasy (MDMA, MDA)
Cocaine
Mushrooms
Ketamine
DXM
Diphenhydramine (sp?)
Nitrous
Codeine
Oxycontin/Percs
Morphine
Clonazepam
Valium
Temazepam
Zopiclone
Zolpidem
Methamphetamine
Methylphenidate
Dextroamphetamine
Methadone
Crack

Heroin is coming up this weekend...

Jesus christ I didn't realize how much fucking drugs I've thrown into this body.  GOD DAM SON.

And I still got all the RCs to go through..heh


----------



## Feste

Vaya said:


> MDE
> MDEA
> 
> ~ vaya



These are the same thing. :D


----------



## Vaya

Feste said:


> These are the same thing. :D




Ha, the frenzy of creating such an inventory. It muddles the mind!


----------



## lostinwonderland

Cocaine
Marijuana...medicinally legal in Maine
Adderall...prescribed
Oxycodone
Morphine...in the ER
LSD
Mushrooms...legally in Amsterdam
Ecstasy
Alcohol
Tobacco
Xanax...prescribed


----------



## xxkcxx

*My life is like a "pharm party"--stick your hand in and see what you get...*

*Opiates*
Heroin (my first love)
hydrocodone
Methadone
Suboxone/Subutex
Poppy Pod Tea
codeine
kratom

*Benzos*
Xanax
Ativan
Klonopin
Temazepam
Librium
Valium
Ambien
Halcion

*Stimulants*
Cocaine
Focalin
Adderall
Provigil/Nuvigil
Nicotine
Caffeine

*Psychadelics/Dissociatives*
DXM
Salvia
LSD
Ecstasy
Ketamine
2C-E
4-AcO-DET

Also:

Alcohol
Gabapentin
Seroquel
Trazadone
Marijuana
Flexeril
Skelaxin
Zoloft
Hydroxyzine
Diphen
Soma
Probably some more, and also many a psych med, but not to get high.  Any I listed above I *tried* to catch a buzz off of 8)


----------



## teh1buck

Alcohol
Nicotine
Marijauna
Hydrocodone
Codein
Xanax
Kpins
Cocaine
Ecstasy
Oxycontin
Shrooms
LSD

Hopefully some legit RCs soon :D


----------



## CannabisCorpse

weed
alcohol
oxycodone
hydromorphone 
acid 
proscaline 
speed
extacy
MDMA
MDA
peruvian torch (mescaline)
cocaine
shrooms
DMT 
ketamine
dxm


----------



## jackie jones

This thread says so much about Bluelighters as individuals.


----------



## batailleseyes

And what, pray tell, would that be?


----------



## jackie jones

^Nothing bad, per say. Many drug users stay with one type, or category, of medicine. Introverted people tend to prefer opiates and depressants, as extroverts tend to like stimulants. Pertaining to chronic psychedelic users, it shows their passion for enlightenment, as psychedelic effects are not always altogether pleasant and can be very stressful on the mind - they are drugs that you have to try very hard to 'maintain' with. Furthermore, people who have long, diverse lists are more daring and have quite the fondness for new states of consciousness.


----------



## BottleOfOxy

^^yeahhh i totally agreee


----------



## BuckieGoldstein

Opiates

Oxycontin
Oxucodone
Hydrocodone
Dilaudid
Codeine (Syrup and Pills)

Benzodiazepines

Alprazolam (Xanax)
Diazepam (Valium)

Other Drugs

Zoldipem (Ambien)
Marijuana/THC
LSD
Shrooms
Crystal Meth (snort / IV)


----------



## MarkRenton

Nicotine
Alcohol
Marijuana/Hash
MDMA and E pills
Mushrooms
LSD
Cocaine and Crack
Xanax
Klonopin 
Valium
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Tramadol
Codeine
Heroin
Amphetamine
Ritalin
DXM
Kratom
Salvia
Methadone
Suboxone
Diphenhydramine
Caffeine


----------



## Candy_Raver

Time for my list over a span of 6 years of recreational drug a(buse).8)

*Opiates: (total 500-600 experiences)*
Hydrocodone(vicodin,narco,lortab)
Codene(syrup, T3's)
tramadol
morphine
oxycodone
opium
darvacet
hydromorphone(dilaudud)
oxymorphone(Opana)
methadone
suboxone
heroin
fentanyl 

*Uppers: (Total 150-300experiences)*
Amphetamines(adderall)
Methyphendate(ritalin,concerta)
prophyhexdrine
MDPV
dimethylcaine
cocaine/crack
Methylone
Mephedrone
Khat 
Methamphetamine

*Psychedelics: (Total 200-300experiences)*
LSD
Mushrooms
2C-I
2C-B
2C-C
2C-E
MDMA/MDEA/MDA
Mescaline
LSA
Salvia 
DOB
5Meo-MIPT
5Meo-DMT
4Aco-DIPT
DMT

*Benzos/Downers: (Total 700-1000experiences)*
Valium
Xanax
Klonopin
Ativan
Soma
Cyclobenzoprine
Ambien
Lunesta
EthylQuolone
Gabapentin
Phenazepam
Nitrazepam
Tamazepam
*
Disassocaitves: (Total 500-600 experiences)*
DXM
Ketamine

*Others: (Can't remember how many times, too much!)*
Cannabis 
Alcohol
Amyl Nitrate
Kratom
"synthetic cannabis"
Nitrous Oxide
Computer duster
Gasoline
Chloroform
Petroleum Ether(Mistaken for Diethylether)
*

Total days in 6 years, 6x365=2490days.
Total Remembered drug experiences: 2050-2800*

Had I paced myself I could had been high everyday!

-PLUR


----------



## BIGsherm7272

nothing too special here, mostly pharms

Weed
Alcohol
Oxycodone
alprazolam
Hydrocodone
Diazepam
triazolam
dextromethorphan 
promethazine
cocaine
carisoprodol
cyclobenzaprine
skelaxin
pregabalin
gabapentin
shrooms
salvia
zolpidem
eszopiclone
dextroamphetamine
hash
nicotine
methocarbamol
citalopram
doxepin
lorazepam 
morphine
hydromorphone
methadone
tramadol
difluoroethane (duster)
nitrous 
propoxyphene
Demerol 
Buprenorphine 
crack


----------



## nekointheclouds

Opiates

Codeine
Tramadol
Morphine
Oxycotin
Hydrocodone
Poppy Tea

Benzos/downers

Valium
Xanax
Temazepam
Diazepam
Carisprodol
Propofol
Booze/alcohol
Avena sativa


Psychadelics

DXM
Salvia (leaf and 20x extract)
LSD
XTC pills
Weed
Nitrous oxide
Shrooms 

Stims

Cocaine
Nicotine (Ciggs)
Caffeine
ephedrine
Pseudo-ephedrine
Adderral

Anti-histamines

Diphenhydramine
Psuedophedrine


Other Legal Stuff I Like

Theraflu
Tylonal PM

There has been other stuff, these are the thing I remember, but after I injured my back there are some other pain killers and muscle relaxers I took. And who knows what else I have taken, and I just do not remember.


----------



## Tommyboy

*Opiates*
Opium
Tramadol
Darvocet
Codeine
Vicodin
Percocet
Oxycontin
Roxifast
Dilaudid
Morphine
Fentanyl
Demerol
Heroin
Methadone
Suboxone
Poppy Tea
*Amphetamines*
Cocaine
Adderall
Ritalin?
*Benzo's*
Xanax
Valium
Temazepam
Ativan
Klonpin
*SSRI/Psych*
Zoloft
Paxil
Zolpidem
Sonata
Wellbutrin
Effexor
Lexapro
Seroquil
Trazadone
Lamictal
Gabapentin
*Psychadelic/Others*
Marijuana
PCP
LSD
Ecstacy
Shrooms
Cyclobenzaprine
Soma
DXM


----------



## imok

oxycodone
hydrocodone
propoxyphene
hydromorphone
butalbital
codein
tramadol

carisoprodol
metaxalone
cyclobenzaprine
lioresal
orphenadrine

diazepam
alprazolam
temazepam
lorazepam
clonazepam

paroxetine
mertazepine
escitalopram
budeprion sr
buspirone

pseudoephedrine

LSD
Mescaline
Marijuana
meth
crack
heroin
cocaine
nitrus


----------



## Vladimir777

*Opiates:*
-Heroin (most used)
-Hydrocodone
-Oxycodone
-Codeine
-Tramadol (close enough to an opiate)
-Suboxone
-Methadone
-Fentanyl
-Morphine
-Hydromorphone
-Poppy pod tea (kinda okay, but also kinda overrated IMO)

*Stimulants:*
-Cocaine/crack
-Methamphetamine
-Dextroamphetamine/Adderall
-Focalin
-Concerta
-Caffeine
-L-methamphetamine (bad idea)
-Propylhexedrine (only good that first time...)
-Nicotine

*Other downers besides opiates:*
-Alcohol
-Diazepam
-Clonozepam
-Temazepam
-Alprazolam
-Butalbital
-Skelaxin (metaxalone) (questionable whether this counts at all....)
-Ambien
-Diphenhydramine (also questionable whether this counts, because I never took enough to trip or attempted to, thank God)
-Whatever's in NyQuil, although I use this for comedowns, not abuse
-Lunesta

*Psychedelics:*
-LSD (not a very strong trip)
-Mushrooms (way too much!)
-MDMA
-Ketamine (the only two times I did this I IVed it!)
-2C-B (I believe this was another instance that the only time I did it, I IVed it...God, what a junkie I was....)
-2C-E
-Marijuana
-Nitrous (tried with the whipped cream containers once, believe I heard some buzzing, don't ask)
-DXM
-2C-I

I think that's it.  My New Year's Resolution is to never use cocaine, opiates, and amphetamines again.  I've been trying to quit these for a while now (a year to be precise), and I've had many a relapse, but I go longer and longer between relapses, so I have faith!  Some of you guys on here have some pretty mighty lists!


----------



## OXY_Chronicles

*Opiates:*
-Hydrocodone
-Oxycodone
-Tramadol 
-Suboxone
-Methadone
-Morphine

*Benzos:*
-Diazepam
-Alprazolam


*Psychedelics:*
-Marijuana
-DXM


----------



## ahint

Caffeine.
Marijuana.
Codeine.
Opium.
Nitrous Oxide.
Alcohol.


----------



## drewskie

too many to remember for a list, or maybe that is why I can't  remember.  Anyway, I am definately jelous of some of you guys.


----------



## Musmaro

I was just wanting to make a list like this the other day so I guess now is as good of time as any.

Opiates:
Heroin
Methadone
Buprenorphine
Codeine
Tramadol
Morphine
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Poppy Seed Tea
Dextropropoxyphene

Downers:
Alcohol
Xanax
Librium
Ativan
Valium
Klonopin
Soma
Restoril
Phenazepam
Kava


Psychedelics:
Salvia
LSD
LSA
MDMA
MMDA
Hash
Weed
JWH-018
Nitrous
Shrooms
Amyl nitrate
Diethyl Ether
Gasoline
DOB
Ayahuasca

Stimulants:
Cocaine
Crack
Amphetamine
Nicotine
Caffeine
Ephedrine
Pseudoephedrine
MDPV
Methylphenidate

Anti-histamines:
Diphenhydramine
Dimenhydrinate
Doxylamine

Anti-Depressants/other mood stabilizers:
Citalopram
5-HTP
Zoloft
Paxil
Prozac
Wellbutrin
Lithium
Seroquel
Trazodone
Risperidone
Buspirone

I'm confident there's more but that's enough for now. In a couple days Methylone will be added to the list.


----------



## PVMD

All of the above.

.)


----------



## guerillabedlam

Hallucinogens/Disassociatives:
LSD
Psilocybin Mushrooms
Mescaline (San Pedro)
2cb
MDMA (Ecstasy)
MDA
2ce
Kava Kava
Cannabis
Catnip
Mugwort
5 meo DMT
Ketamine
Salvia
DXM
LSA (Morning Glory)
Kanna
Blue Lotus

Opiates/Benzos/Depressants:
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Xanax
GBL
Alcohol
Absinthe
Kratom

Stimulants:
Cocaine
Crystal Meth
Nicotine
Adderall
Caffiene
(Some stimulant tea???)

Inhalants:
Nitrous Oxide
Isobutyl Nitrite


----------



## frozenorange

Just the usual really 8): 

Opiates:

Buprenorphine
Codeine
Opium
Methadone
Heroin
Morphine
Tramadol

Benzodiazepines:

Midazolam
Flunitrazepam (Rohypnol)
Nitrazepam
Temazepam
Loprazolam
Alprazolam
Diazepam
Clonazepam
Zopiclone

Dissasociatives:

Ketamine
DXM

Tranquillisers:

Methaqualone 

Psychedelics:

Hash (honey oil, isolator, isopropyl) 
Weed
Nitrous oxide
LSA
LSD (microdots, crystal, liquid) 
Mescaline sulphate (crystal, liquid)
San Pedro 
2C-B
2C-I
2C-T-2
2C-T-7

Shrooms:

Amanita Muscaria
Psilocybe Cubensis (various) 
Psilocybe Semilanceata 
Panaeolus

Entheogens: 

Salvia Divinorum
Yopo 
Griffonia 
Lactuca virosa
Hawaiin Baby Woodrose
Morning Glory
Sceletium
Boophane disticha 
Brugmansia 
Kava 


Stimulants:
Catha edulis 
BZP
TFmPP
Coca 
Cocaine
Crack
Phentermine
Amphetamine
Methamphetamine
3,4-methylenedioxymethamphetamine
3,4-Methylenedioxyamphetamine
Nicotine
Caffeine
Ephedrine
Pseudo-ephedrine
Cathinone
Methcathinone
4-Methylmethcathinone

And then a few new things known mostly only to chemists or animals in the jungle round my neck of the hoods. For the most part, these I tried once or twice only; very few have made it onto my list of Manageable And Worthwhile Recreational Substances (with good reason). Presently that list consists of:

Mephedrone
MDMA
Cocaine
Tobacco 

and will continue to be whittled down in both frequency and number as I get older (if the estabished trend is anything to go by.) 

Fun times.


----------



## Tunnelfission

I'll try a chronological chart since it's not as hefty as other lists

Marijuana
Psilocybin mushrooms
LSD
MDMA (caps)
Salvia
Dexadrine
Ephedrine
Oxycontin
Codeine
Mescaline (cacti)

ok ok throw some Meth in there and DXM but no serious doses


----------



## MistaJeff

*I've taken alot, I think this is most of them.*

Cannabis
Tobacco
Alcohol
LSD
LSA
Mushrooms
N,N-DMT
Methamphetamine
Dextroamphetamine
MDMA
MDA
Methylphenidate
Benzylpiperazine
TFMPP
Alprazolam
Lorazepam
Diazepam
Clonazepam
Opium
Hydrocodone
Codeine
Oxycodone
Codeine & Morphine Tea
Propoxyphene Napsylate
Nitrous Oxide
DXM
Isobutyl Nitrate
Cocaine
Zaleplon
Zolpidem
Zopiclone
Nutmeg
Ketamine
Salvia
Clove


----------



## weekend addiction

*Inventory*

I'm just getting started. This should be everything....

1. Weed
2. Vicodin
3. Ambien 
4. Nitrous
5. Ativan 
6. Adderall 
7. DXM 
8. Ether
9. Lunesta
10. Kava 
11. Crack 
12. Diphenhydramamine
13. Nutmeg
14. Poppy seed tea
15. Haiwaiin haze (marijuana substitute)
16. Phenobarbital
17. Codeine
18. Alcohol
19. Salvia Divinorum
20. Kanna
21 Tobacco
22. Xanax
23. Datura
24. Oxycodone
23. Heroin
24. Mushrooms


----------



## nightlight

this is a rough draft


lsd
lsa
psilocybin mushrooms
weed
dmt
5 meo dmt
ketamine
adderall
desoxyn
ritalin
cocaine
DOB
2c-t7
dxm
xanax
klonopin
ativan
thorazine
seroquel
serzone
risperidone
wellbutrin
xyprexa
effexor
gapabentin
oxycodone
hydrocodone
codiene
morphine
suboxone
heroin
opium
salvia
mdma
bzp


----------



## bluemagic

*Clonidine and mdma*

i have no idea how to start a new discussion, so sorry- im new here, but yeah is it safe to take mdma while on clonidine?


----------



## Feste

Click the New Thread bit at the top of the forum pages.


----------



## Bitter and Tainted

The ones I can recall....


Cannabis
Nitrous
Amyl Nitrate
Ephedrine
Cocaine
Speed
Ecstacy
Crack
Codeine
Diazapam
Temazepam
Pethadine
Diamorphine
Narproxen
Fluoxitine
Citalopram
WellButrin
Dipenhydramine

And I s'pose Entonox would come under Nitrous...

I can't think of any more, except Caffine and Nicotine of course..:D


----------



## dragonslayer428

I'm just going to basically list everything, even if it's not recreational:

Roxicodone
Oxycodone
hydrocodone
Codeine
Demorol
DILAUDID
LSD
Mushrooms
Ecstacy
Xanax
Clonazepam
Lorazepam
Valium
Roofies
Marijuana
Alcohol
Prozac
Zoloft
Effexor
Paxil
Pristiq
Lexapro
Hydroxyzine
Dicyclomine
Pamine Forte
Diovan
Lisinopril
Proponolol
Topomax
Depakote
Verapamil
Ambien
Trazodone
Nicotine
Seroquel
Librax

I think that's most of them...I probably forgot a few


----------



## !_MDMA_!

weed
mdma
vicodin
oxy
dxm
alcohol
nicotine
salvia
ritalin/concerta

alll i can remember right now


----------



## azgaza

Of psychedelics I'll also mention my number of trips on each substance, I count it for those, not for any of the other drugs so I have no specific numbers, and I don't like guessing.

Caffeine
Alcohol
Hash
Weed
Mushrooms - 14 times
LSD - 32 times
Nitrous 
Ketamine  
Codeïne - against a cough, dose high enough to feel it twice though so I know the effects
DMT - failed attempt, didn't experience

This spring I'll add 4-ho-mipt to this list, I'm looking forward a lot to try it. I might add 2c-b to the list too but I'm still doubting about taking psychedelic phenethylamides.


----------



## jackie jones

Dig it.


----------



## Sean McDevitt

Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Codeine
Morphine
Alprazolam (Xanax)
Clonzepam (Klonopin)
Lorazepam (Ativan)
Diazepam (Valium)
Ecstasy
Tramadol
Zoldipem (Ambien)
Marijuana/THC
Booze/alcohol
Solvents
DXM
Salvia (leaf and 20x extract)
LSA
MDMA
MDA
Ketamine
JWH-018
Nitrous oxide
Amanita Muscara
Nicotine (Ciggs)
Caffeine
ephedrine
Pseudo-ephedrine
Diphenhydramine
Dimenhydrinate
Effexor
Topomax
Seroquel
imitrex
ritalin
concerta 
adderall


----------



## my innerself

My list is HUGE so I'm not going to bother writing them all down, but I will mention that I once squeezed puss from the neck glands of a toad, dried it and smoked it and then ate a full jar of ground nutmeg, the toad puss did fuck all and the nutmeg nearly made me spew. This just goes to show you what extents I am willing to go to get high.


----------



## Kurrupt

Misc
- weed
- alcohol
- hash
- mushrooms
- ecstasy
- cocaine
- ketamine
- amphetamine
- methamphetamine

Benzos
- diazepam
- alprazolam
- temazepam
- lorazepam
- clonazepam

Opiates
- codeine (oral)
- morphine (oral/snort)
- heroin (IV/snort)
- fentanyl (bucal)
- oxycodone (oral/snort/IV)
- hydromorphone (snort/IV)


Did alot of experimenting but still only actively smoke weed/hash (daily) and take prescribed opiates (daily) for pain management (and fun on occasion) and prescribed benzos (once or twice weekly) because of anxiety (clonazepam) or trouble sleeping (temazepam) but usually my friends eat most my benzos, I don't want to be addicted to them and prefer weed for anxiety/sleep anyways. Been alot less wild the last few years then the start of my drug career (if you can call it that ) in my early teen's.


----------



## Sykoknot

Jeez I thought my list was big, anywhoo:

Stims:
Tobacco
MDMA
MDA
Methamphetamine
Dextroamphetamine
Cocaine
Piperzine

Psychs:
Mushrooms
LSD
DMT
Mescaline
2c-I
2c-E
2c-B
2c-T7
DOB

Discociatives:
Ketamine
DXM
PCP

Dep:
Alcohol
Oxycodone
Xanax
Kava Kava

Other:
Cannabis

I may still be leaving some out but oh well.

PS:Its quite obvious I havent experimented much with opiates and benzos, which is odd because they are my favorite drugs, aside from Ket.


----------



## Herbaliser

I dont know, if i remember all, but lets try:

Cannabis
Spice Gold & Diamond

Uppers:
Amphetamine
Ecstacy pills
Methylphenidate
Mephedrone
Poppers
Ephedrine
Kanna

Psychedelics:
Shrooms
HBWR (LSA)
4-HO-MET
DXM
Salvia Divinorum
Yopo

Downers:
Kratom
Codeine
Xanax
Valium
Clonazepam
Tramadol
Opium smoked + tea

+ the basics (nicotine, caffeine, alcohol)

Most of these i have tried only once or twice. Nowadays i just smoke weed and drink + a few times a year eat shrooms or some other psychedelic..


----------



## scubagirl200

alcohol
caffeine
nicotine
cannabis
mushrooms
mdma
mda
lsd
nitrous
hydrocodone
morphine
methadone
xanax
clonazepam
salvia
cocaine
adderall


----------



## BrutalRollar

Weed
Shrooms
Dxm
Salvia
Cocaine
Crack
Oxycoton
Morphine
Codeine
Mdma
Mda
Acid
Caffine
Meth
2c-i
Amps
Ketamine
Xanax
Nicotine
Lsa
Solvents(once)


----------



## clash888

I don't post much, but I've been bored lately so might be more now.  So for those who don't know I'm a male 20 yo college student,and here's an update from my now-archived last entry. I think I'm now up to 58+ different drugs, depending how you count. Some good, some not so good, but here it is: 

Edit: the drugs in Italics can barely be counted as psychoactives, though they are mild ones, or could be counted twice like caffeine and caffeine containing plants.

*Psychedelics*
2C-I
DOM
2C-I
MDMA
MDA

AET
5-MeO-AMT
4-AcO-DMT
5-MeO-MiPT
DMT
LSD

THC (Marinol)

*
Dissociatives*
Ketamine
PCP
Nitrous Oxide
Dextromethorphan (DXM)


*Plants/Fungi*
Cannabis

Psychedelic Mushrooms
_Mimosa Hostilis (tea)_
Morning Glory (seeds)
Salvia Divinorum (Leaf , extracts)

Kava
Kratom

_Damiana
Valerian
Wormwood
Hops_

Tobacco (Cigarettes, Cigars, Shisha, Snuff)
_Caffeine-containting Plants (Tea/Coffee/Mate/Cacao)_
_Coca (Tea)_

*Opioids*
Oxycodone (OxyContin, Percocet)
Hydromorphone (Dilaudid)
Hydrocodone (Vicodin, Tussionex)
Heroin
Morphine
Codeine (Tylenol 3, Cheratussin AD)
Buprenorphine (Suboxone)

*Benzodiazepines*
Alprazolam (Xanax)
Clonazepam (Klonopin)
Lorazepam (Ativan)
Diazepam (Valium, pure powder)
Phenazepam (pure powder)

*Other Sedatives/Downers*
Phenobarbital 
Zolpidem (Ambien)
Gabapentin (Neurontin)
Pregabalin (Lyrica)
Alcohol

*Antipsychotics*
Trazodone
Quetiapine (Seroquel)

*Muscle Relaxants*
Cyclobenzaprine (Flexeril)
Carisoprodol (Soma)
Orphenadrine (Norflex, I believe would fit as an antihistamine as well)
Tizanidine (Zanaflex)
Baclofen

*Antihistamines*
Diphenhydramine (Benadryl)
Dimenhydrinate (Dramamine)
Doxylamine (Unisom)
Loratadine (Claratin)
Chlropheniramine

*Stimulants*
Cocaine (powder and crack)
Amphetamine (Adderall)
Methylphenidate (Ritalin, Concerta)
Caffeine

*Inhalants*
Difluoroethane (Dust-off)
Isobutyl Nitrate (Poppers)

*Unknown*
"Ecstasy" pills (MDMA, MDA, Methamphetamine, Piperazines, etc.)

"Opium" (either really cut or some other drug, who knows, reeked of incense)

DOx on blotter sold as lsd
5meo-DMT (sold as DMT)


----------



## Feste

2c-b
2c-b-FLY
2c-e
2c-i
2c-t-2
2c-t-7
4-aco-dipt
4-aco-mipt
4-ho-met
4-meo-pcp
5-ho-DMT
5-meo-AMT
5-meo-mipt
Alcohol
Alprazolam
Amanita Muscaria
Amphetamine
AMT
Ayahuasca
Bromo-dragonFLY
BZP
Caffeine
Cannabis
Cocaine, coca leaf & coca booze.
Codeine
CP-47,497 homologue. 
DMT
GBL
Heroin
HU-210
Isopropyl nitrite
JWH-018
JWH-073
Ketamine
Kratom
LSA
LSD
Magic mushrooms
MDAI
MDMA
MDEA
Meopp
Mephedrone
Mescaline
Methamphetamine
Methylone
MMDA-2
Morphine
Nitrous oxide
Opium
Pregabalin
Promethazine
Salvia
Syrian rue
TFMPP
Tobacco

= Favourites.


----------



## opiateslut

---


----------



## Monica666

Alcohol
Tobacco
Cannabis (skunk, weed and solid)
Speed
Base
Ecstasy
Ketamine
MDMA
GABBA
Hawaiian babywoodrose seeds
Magic mushrooms
Acid
DXM
Nitrous oxide
Cocaine
Valium
Diazepam
Codeine
Naproxen
Ritalin
DOC

Think that's it!


----------



## Rabbi Steelowitz

*Opi's*
Codiene
Morphine
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Methadone
Bupe
Meperidine/Pethidine
Oxymorphone

*Benzos*
Xanax
Clonopin
Ativan

*Other Shit*
LSA
LSD
MDMA
MDA
MDEA
Psylocybin/Psylocin
Marijuana
Ketamine
Cocaine
Dextro-Amp
DXM
Tramadol
Alcohol

*Once in a Lifetime Shit*
A friend of mine who is a psuedo-Chemist once made a batch of pills we called "HydrOxTacy" Each pill contained about 50mg hydrocodone, 30mg oxycodone, 75mg of Mdma. BEAutiful shit kidss, do believe.


----------



## peepsqueek1

Hallucinogens/Psychedelics/Dissociatives:
2C-E
DOC
LSD
LSA
Psilocybin
DXM
DPT
Nitrous Oxide
Cannabis
JWH018

Opiates/Opioids:

Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Propoxyphene
Tramadol

Benzodiazepines:

Clonazepam
Lorazepam
Alprazolam
Diazepam

Stimulants:

Adderall
Ritalin
Piperazines (?)


----------



## saRAWRah

Caffeine
Nicotine
Alcohol
Marijuana
Cocaine, Crack
Meth..accident
ecstasy 
valium
ativan
clonazeapam
mushrooms
codeine
morphine
heroin
gabapentin
mda
nitrous


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

Opiates

Hydromorphone
Morphine
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Tramadol
Codeine
Normethadone


Psychedelics

LSD (over 600 times)
Mushrooms
PCP
2C-I
AMT
2C-B
Ingested Cannabis, smoked, hash, hash oil
DXM (debatable if psychedelic, I know)
N20
Morning Glory Seeds




Benzos

Clonazepam
Alprazolam
Diazepam
Lorazepam
Temazepam


Stimulants

Amphetamine
Metamphetamine
Cocaine
Freebase
BZP
TFMPP

Both legal forms and street.


Others : butalbital, caffeine, nabilone (this is teh awesome btw), various mini doses of risperdal to comedown cocaine, alcohol


----------



## hellkitten

Alcohol
Tobacco
Ketamine
Cocaine
MDMA
Marijuana
Mushrooms
Alprazolam
Diazepam
Morphine
Oxycodone
Codeine
Cyclobenzaprine
Pregabalin


----------



## DiZzyBonne

*Amphetamines:*

MDMA
MDA (Not sure, sold to me in a pill as MDMA, but the high felt a little more psychedelic, so I'm assuming it was MDA.)
Methylone (bk-MDMA)
4-FA
Dextroamphetamine
Cocaine

*Psychedelics:*

LSD
Shrooms
2C-C
2C-E
2C-P

*Dissociatives:*

Salvia
Ketamine
Methoxetamine
Nitrous

*Psychoactives (well, pretty much all drugs fall under this category lol):*

Marijuana
Alcohol (It is a psychoactive after all, correct?)

*Opioids:*

Vicodin (Never straight hydrocodone.)
Percocet (Never straight oxycodone.)
Morphine (Once)

*Benzodiazepines:*

Xanax (Once)

*Other:*

Tobacco


----------



## AutonomousOwl

*Stimulants*

Amphetamines (street-speed)
Amyl Nitrate (Poppers)
Cocaine
BZP (Benzylpiperazine)
Methylphenidate (Ritalin)
Methylone (MDMC/BK-MDMA)
Ephedrine

* Downers *

Diazepam (Valium)
Alprazolam (Xanax)
Ketamine

*Opiates/Opioids*

Morphine (PPT)
Thebaine (PPT)
Tramadol
Dihydrocodeine
Codeine


*  Others *

Cannabis (THC)
Tobacco
Alcohol


----------



## BottleOfOxy

Monica666 said:


> Alcohol
> Tobacco
> Cannabis (skunk, weed and solid)
> Speed
> Base
> Ecstasy
> Ketamine
> MDMA
> GABBA
> Hawaiian babywoodrose seeds
> Magic mushrooms
> Acid
> DXM
> Nitrous oxide
> Cocaine
> Valium
> Diazepam
> Codeine
> Naproxen
> Ritalin
> DOC
> 
> Think that's it!



^Valium is Diazepam and, assuming your from britian cause you all say this shit, what is the difference between skunk and weed? I mean i get you wanna say solid to tell everyone about hash but when you say "i've done weed and skunk" isn't that just saying "i'm smoke _cannabis_ (keeping it proper hah) and good _cannabis_"?

-------------------------------------------------------------

****and i've been hearing this misconception more and more from "old" people, base (you mean crack right?) is just _smokable_ cocaine. Not some different crazy different drug all together. 

^(and i was thinking about this because i heard that some areas were lessening crack penalties closer to that of straight cocaine, something like 1g of crack cocaine is a penalty equal to 1g of cocaine. not completely even as far as chemical amount)*


----------



## Feste

Speed & base are the same thing too.


----------



## acid_staind

from what i can remember...


Opioid's

Hydrocodone(pills & syrup)
Morphine (IR pills)
Oxycodone
Tramadol
Codeine (pills and syrup)
Black Tar Opium
Darvocet


Benzodiazepines

Alprazolam 
Clonazepam 
Lorazepam 
Diazepam 
Chlordiazepoxide

Psychedelics

Cannabis(weed, hash) 
LSD(blotter, gel tabs)
Shrooms
Salvia Divinorum 

Stimulants 

Cocaine
Ice
Adderall
Meth Amphetamine
250mg caffeine (pills - mini-thins?) 

Other Drugs

Alcohol
Nicotine 
DXM
Seroquel
Trazodone(not to sure about the rec value but it sure does put you out)


----------



## yucatanboy2

For someone who's been partying for 10 years, my list isn't very diverse:

Commonly:
Weed
Alcohol
Caffeine
Piracetam

Somewhat common:
MDMA (and X pills of unknown content)
LSD
Ephedra (in the form of the plant, not an extract)
Nitrous
Mushrooms
HBWR seeds

Others:
Kava
Cocaine (about a half dozen times in college)
Absinthe
Salvia (plain leaf and extracts)
Blue lotus (flowers and extracts)
Mescaline (1 low dose)
5-Meo-DIPT (twice)
Tobacco (1 or 2 ciggarettes, lots of hookah time)
Catnip
Damiana
Dagga
Passionflower
Yerba Mate (Caffeine)
Vicodin
Oxycodone

With all the legal highs I've tried i'm surprised DXM isn't on there, but I don't think i've ever taken much more than the medicinal dose.  Still looking to try DMT and Ketamine at some point


----------



## kaka1234

speed 
speed balls
ecstasy
acid
magic mushrooms
solvents
valium 
jellies
amatripoline
tramadol
hash
cocaine 
poppers
methadrone
salvia
methalone
mdma
tobacco
grass
viagra
diclofenic
banana skins


----------



## aushippy

Benzos:
Valium
Xanax
Rivitral
Serapax
Temazepam

Painkillers:
Codeine
Poppy tea
Morphine
Oxycodone
Heroin
Buprenorphine
Tramadol

Stimulants:
BZP
Ice & goey
Dexamphetamine
Ritalin

Synthetic stuff:
MDMA
MDA
MDE
2c-I
2c-E
2c-B
3 tabs of unknown RC?

Psychadelics:
LSD
LSA
Mushrooms
DMT
Yopo
Salvia 20x extract from memory
Theres alot of herbal mixtures I've had from those shops but none of them really were recreational eg ephedra, kava etc

Others:
DXM
Ketamine (just once)
nitrous
GHB 
Alcohol
Tobacco
Buds
Amyl
Paint n glue

Anti-psychotics:
Seroquel
Zyprexa
Zeldox
Largactil

Apologise if some of my slang didnt make sense I tried to make them sound as generic as possible.
After all that never tried coke/crack or PCP


----------



## Coolio

peepsqueek1 said:


> Hallucinogens/Psychedelics/Dissociatives:
> 2C-E
> DOC
> LSD
> LSA
> Psilocybin
> DXM
> DPT
> Nitrous Oxide
> Cannabis
> JWH018



Don't forget DMT!


----------



## purplefirefly

Opiates
Oxycodone 
Hydrocodone
Tramadol
Hydromorphone (IV, oral, insufflated) 
Opium
Methadone
Buprenorphine 
Codeine

Benzos
Diazapam
Clonazepam
Lorazepam
Alprazolam
Etizolam

Psychedelics
Psilocybin
4-acO-dmt
2c-b
2c-c
2c-e
2c-i
DOC
LSD
4 oh mipt
DMT
Ketamine
DXM
Nitrous
MDA
MDMA
Methylone
Weed 
Hash
jwh-018
jwh-073
jwh-250

** I have combined most of these with mdma/mda before with the results being positive in all instances.

Stimulants
Adderall
Cocaine
Phentermine
Ephedrine

Other
Alcohol

I think this covers it.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

LSD
MDMA
D-amphetamine
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Diphenhydramine
DXM
Codeine/Promethazine
Bud
Alcohol
Nitrous
2C-E
Mushrooms
Clonazepam
Lorazepam
Temazepam
Zolpidem
Methylphenidate
unknown stim sold as molly..
Only ones i really liek enough to use much are MDMA, LSD, Amphetamine..well, i just dont like bud, opiates, alcohol and downers period lulz.


----------



## badinfluence

damn, i thought i had a problem. some of these people have like 3x as many as me, although im only 20.  ok lets see how many i can remember  im also gonna try to ballpark how many times ive done each

STREET DRUGS 

cocain (4 or 5 times)
herion (1 time... seriously!) 
mushrooms (4)
never crack or meth

ok, not that bad right.  heres where it goes down hill.  

OTC
.dxm(50-100 times. i stoped counting at around 15) 
.diphenhydramine(triped maybe 20 times but am dependent on daily for sleep) 
.phsudoephedrine(prob. spelled wrong. used daily for almost a year by taking two as a boost to my morning coffee) 
.gas station speed AKA super caffiene(addicted 6 months, prob. over 500 times) 

PRESCRIPTION PAIN KILLER (includes true opiates as well as others, proud to say ive never been hooked on these, at least not in periods longer than a week) 

.hyrocodone (around 100 times) 
.oxycodone (percs like 50, contin 5 times)
.codiene (maybe 30 or so)
.ultram (7....i think)
.hydromorphone(twice) 
.morphine (4) 

PRESCRIPITION BENZOS AND BARBS 
.xanax (like 30 times) 
.cilotopin(30-50, deff. more than ive done xanax) 
.valium(10-15 times) 
.lorazapam(1 time) 
.phenobarbatol(spelled wrong im sure, a barbituate ive done maybe 5-10 times) 

PRESCRIPTION SPEED 
.adderall (like 50 times, would be on it constantly if i was able to.  god what a rush!!!!) probally the closest ive had to having serious drug problem, but i dont care, i want to do it right fucking now!!!  way better, cleaner, smoother than coke in my eyes and you can just pop it instead of puting korosine powder up your nose. it makes me perfect)   
.ritalin (10 times, also awsome, to a lesser extent) 


OTHER PRESRIPTION DRUGS
.ambien (took 4 pills with beer and it was wierd, like a super downer version of dxm, forgot what i was even fucked up on. 1 time)
.seroquil(like 40 times or so.  fight it, it gets trippy!) 
.analtriptamine(or somethin like that, long time ago, mabey 10 times or so) 
.clonidine (around 10) 
.wellbutrin(1 time) 
.chantex (nicotine replacement, 1 time) 
.flexeral (5 or so)  

REGULARS   (absolutly countless)
tobacco 
alcohol 
weed 
coffee        


oh yea and nitrous


----------



## badinfluence

damn, i never had the list in front of me. and i forgot ephedrine and methodone, stratera,  and lsa, salvia, nutmeg, datura(dont know how i forgot the last one) of yea and ether. guess i am pretty high up there afterall, ignore my intro statement


----------



## Rio Fantastic

Coffee
Poppers
BZP + TMFPP
Alcohol
Cigarettes
Codeine
Weed
Mephedrone

My list sucks


----------



## sunshinefix

Alcohol
Cannabis
DXM
Hydrocodone
Nicotine
Nitrous

I love anyone who alphabetized their list. Mine was obviously easy to do. I am leaving out drugs not taken recreationally--nobody wants to hear about my inhalers lol.


----------



## Crankinit

Alcohol
Caffeine 
Tobacco
MDMA
Marijuana
Methamphetamine
LSD
Nitrous Oxide
Xanax
Valium
BZP
Ketamine
Codeine
Oxycodone
Dexamphetamine
Morphine
Buprenorphine
Heroin
Dextropropoxyphene

Roughly chronological


----------



## hungry_ghost

my drug doing career is pretty short

alcohol
caffeine 
tobacco
mdma
ecstasy 
codiene
salvia(1x and 20x)
ganja
2c-e
2c-c
2c-d
mushrooms
dxm
ritalin


----------



## Heroin Girl

Thought it was about time to update this. 

*Opiates*
Heroin
Morphine
Hydrocodone
Oxycontin
Fentanyl
Hydromorphone
Codeine
Buprenorphine
Oxymorphone
Pod tea
Tramadol
Meperidine

*Benzos*
Clonazepam
Alprazolam
Diazepam
Phenazepam
Lorazepam
Temazepam

*Stimulants*
Cocaine
Crack
Crystal Meth
Adderall
Methylphenidate
Propylhexedrine
Nicotine
Ephedrine
Dexedrine

*Psychs/Dissociatives*
MDMA
MDA
Ketamine
DXM
Salvia
LSD
LSA (HBWR)
Psilocybin
Nitrous Oxide
2C-I
2C-E
2C-B
Amanita Muscaria
Mephedrone
DMT
Mescaline
Piperazines

*Other*
Cannabis
Alcohol
Kratom
Kava
Zolpidem
Flexeril
Neurontin
Pregbalin


----------



## poppywonderland

hmmmmm.. I don't think my list will be very impressive but here it goes..
I did mine in a timeline order!

Opiates  my love affair

Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Codiene
Tramadol
poppy tea
Heroin
Hydromorphone
Buprenorphine
Methadone
Fentanyl
Oxymorphone

Muscle Relaxers

Cyclobenzaprine
Methocarbamol
Carisoprodol

Benzodiazepines

Alprazolam
Clonazepam
Lorazepam

Stimulants

Cocaine 
Dextroamphetamine/Amphetamine 

Hallucinogenics/Dissociative ( I am not an expert on this so I don't know what to call what really)

DXM
Nitrous Oxide
Salvia
MDMA
DMT 


Other

Cannabis
Alcohol


----------



## Roose

LSD
DXM
Mushrooms
MDMA
Marijuana
Vicodin
Vyvanse
Ketamine
Concerta
Alcohol


----------



## RedRum OG

weed
alcohol
oxycodone
hydrocodone
hydromorphone
soma
xanax
valium
cyclobenzaprine
DXM
bupe
tramadol
kratom
prometh.
some random benzo at that one party hehe
salvia
nicotine
yayyo
opium
adderall
ritalin
dexedrine
straterra
concerta
trazadone
ambien
bulibital
gabapetin
codeine
seroquel
zoloft
prozac
^yea im countin em


----------



## drug_FUCKED

cannabis
Hash
GHB
GBL
1,4-butanediol
Kanna
Sinicuichi
Catnip
Nutmeg
Alcohol
Morning Glory
oxycodone
Cyclobenzaprine
Methocarbamol
Carisoprodol
poppy tea
LSA (HBWR)
Psilocybin
Kava
carbon dioxide
Baclofen
Trazodone
cyclobenzaprine
DXM
Buprenorphine
tramadol
kratom and analogs
salvia
cocaine
crack
nicotine
ritalin
dex-amphetamine
catapres
Endep
straterra
concerta
trazadone
Stilnox
Phenobarbitone
gabapentin
lyrica
codeine
morphine
herion
fentanyl
fentanyl analogs
seroquel
prozac
LSD
hydergina
Piracetam
oxiracetam
pramaracetam
Amyl nitrate
butyl nitrate
isobutyl nitrate
cyclohexyl nitrate
nitrous oxide
ethyl ether
Diethyl ether
yopo
4-MMC
2-FMA
2-FA
diphenhydramine
alprazolam
clonazepam
diazepam
Fluitnitrazepam
lorazepam
midazelam
nitrazepam
oxazepam
temazepam
triazolam
zolpidem
zopiclone
phenazepam
mirtazepine
Endep
Doxepin
Dihydrocodeine
JWH-018
JWH-017
JWH-007
JWH-073
Duromine
Ethyl cathinone
methcathinone
ethylone
Methamphetamine
Bromo dragonfly
BZP
TFMPP
MeOPP
McPP
PFPP (Flipiperazine)
Ketamine
Ephedrine
Synephrine
Salbutamol 
Modafinal
Yohimbine
Olanzapine
D-Deprenyl 
L-amphetamine
Street speed (various forms)
free base amphetamine
Phenethylamine
MBDB
MDE
Viagra
Cialis
Absinthe
Wormwood extract
Catnip
Damiana
Dagga
Passionflower
Yerba Mate
GABA
Picamilon
 Phenibut
 Amino-GHB
Metamfepramone
Dimethocaine
MDA
MDEA
2C-B	
2C-C	
2C-D	
2C-E
2c-i
2c-t-2
2c-t-7
DOI
DOM
DOB
DOC
HOT-7
MDPV
MDMC
bk-MDMA
PMA
TMA-2
Mescaline synthetic
San pedro extraction
Proscaline
DMT
Harmaline
DPT
4-HO-DET
4-HO-DIPT
4-HO-DMT
DET
DIPT
4-HO-DPT
4-HO-MET
4-HO-MIPT
5-MeO-DALT
5-MeO-DMT
MIPT
Methylone 
Mephedrone
AcO-DALT
Diphenhydramine
Dimenhydrinate
Aceprometazine
Doxylamine
zyprexa
DMAA
Phthalimidopropiophenone
Neulactil (pericycazine)	
Phenergan (promethazine)
Vardenafil
Valerian
Ecstacy probably over 100 different tablets
Diclofenac
Asprin
Paracetamol
Meletonin
B 12
Chloroform
Octanol
Stelazine (trifluoperazine)
Mulungu
Mugwort
Gold top mushrooms
Cubensis mushrooms
Philosopher's Stone Psilocybe tampanensis
Theanine
Cocamine
Various DMT containing crude extracts
sweet flag calamus root
dextropropoxyphene hydrochloride
Propofol
ropinirole hydrochloride
propranolol hydrochloride
JWH - 018
JWH - 073
JWH - 122
JWH - 200
JWH - 250
CP 47,497
CP 47,497 C8 HOMOLOGUE
AM-22
Will edit this soon to clean it up a bit. I know i am forgetting many RC's and different forms and salts of drugs.


----------



## Zenethylamine

Cannabis
Hashish
Yopo (Bufotenine ; 5-MeO-DMT)
Salvia (Leaf, 15x extract, supposed 50x extract)
LSD
LSA
MDMA
Assorted Ecstasy (presumed MDMA, MDA, Methamphetamine, BZP, etc.)
2C-B
Nitrous oxide
Psilocybes (Cubensis)
Psilocybes (Amazonian)
Psilocybes (Penis Envy)

Caffeine
Nicotine
Yohimbe
Yerba Mate
Modafinil
Amphetamine
Methylphenidate
Cocaine

Codeine
Tramadol
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Heroin

Lorazepam
Alprazolam
Diazepam
Alcohol
Kava
Diethyl Ether
Amyl Nitrate
Nitrous Oxide

Promethazine
Diphenhydramine

Trazodone
Citalopram

Melatonin
Theanine

Might be missing a few.


----------



## deadhead507461

Marijuana
MDMA
Cocaine
Mushrooms
Heroin
Methamphetamine

Zanax
Vicodin
Valium
Ambien
OxyContin
Morphine
Soma
Seroquel

Not that much compared to most on here, mostly because everything else isnt available to me.


----------



## Znegative

Marijuana
salvia
LSD
DXM
Ambien
Lunesta
Alprazolam
Halcion
lorazapam
clonazapam
diazapam
tramadol
codeine 
hydrocodone
oxycodone
Heroin
Methadone
Buprenorphine
fentanyl
D-amphetamine
mixed amphetamine salts
concerta
cocaine
flexeril
phenobarbital
crack cocaine
methamphetamine


----------



## Curried Existence

*My List:*

Marijuana and derivatives (from mulchy schwag to the cleanest jelly hash)
Marinol

Tobacco, EVERY DAY!

LSD (from random blotters and drops to freshe w/on/w)
LSA (my own cold water HBWR extract)

Ecstasy (from crappy rolls to clear glass shard)
MDA (one little bump)

Opium (from dhoop cut to water boiled)
"White Rock Opium" (unsure of actually drug constituents, but it was a real opiate for sure)
Oxycontin, Hydrocodone (many preparations
Codeine
Lunesta (in combination with 1.5g dried P. Cyan's and 2mg Xanax)

Donnatol (a mixture of phenol barbitol, atropine, scopolamine, and hyoscyamine prescribed to a very few for IBS)

Xanax, MindErasers (supposedly a preparation of xanax and valium powders pressed with kool-aide)

Cyclobenzapine

Salvia D. (while sober and while on LSD) -may the green lady speak to thee 
Cocaine

And, of COURSE, many strains of P. Cubensis and P. Cyanescensex's

*"Non-Illicit"*
Calea Zacatichichi

*Presc. Psych. Med's:* 
Ritalin, Concerta, phenafluxo-something (for OCD 8) ), Zoloft, Geodon, Depakote, Temazepam, Lorazepam, Clonazepam

There may be Other One's as well...


----------



## Faded .45

Opiates

Poppies
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Oxymorphone
Hydromorphone
Fentanyl
Morphine
Codiene
Heroin
Tapentadol
Tramadol
Darvocet
Methadone
Suboxone
Demerol


                Stimulants

Cocaine
Ritalin
Amphetamine (Adderal)
Dextro-amphetamine
Propylhexadrine (Benzedrex)


                 Benzo's

Xanax
Triazolam
Valium
Klonopin
Ativan


               Natural

Weed and hash
Kratom
Kava
Kanna
Wormwood
Morning Glory seeds
Salvia
Wild Dagga
Blue Lotus
Nutmeg
Valerian Root
Sassafras (Not bad smoked actually)
Cloves
Damiana
St. John's Wort


             Dumb Pills

Resperidol
Seroquel
Wellbutrin
Gabapentin (kinda cool)
Effexor
Soma
Flexeril
Trazodone
Ambien
Amitriptyline
Citalopram
DXM
Diphenhydramine
Dramamine
Paxil
Sertraline
Clonidine


               Hullicinogens

LSD
Mushrooms
MDMA


              Others

K2 herb blend
Nitrous
Duster
Alcohol
Melatonin
5-htp
Absinthe

Probably forgetting some but you get the idea


----------



## Ramirez

Valium*
Nitrous gas*
Vicodin**
Nicotine
Alcohol
Cannabis
Salvia Divinorum
Klonopin
LSD
Cocaine
Ritalin
Vyvanse
Psychedelic mushrooms
Bromo Dragonfly***

_*These were administered to me before my wisdom teeth removal.

**This was prescribed to me after I had my wisdom teeth removed. By the way, fuck Vicodin, it didn't do much and it gave me these awful cramps.

***At least I suspect it was, sold to me as acid at the same price as acid. It tasted weird and chemically, so whatever it was that was given to me was not acid, and Bromo D-Fly is the main suspect._


----------



## lleno

Bunch of lightweights in here.......


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

alcohol
tobacco
marijuana--tie for favorite. 
mushrooms
lsd
dxm (that count?)
nitrous
ecstasy 
meth (just in rolls)
amphetamine (adderall)
coke
salvia

pharms:
codeine
hydrcodone--tie for favorite.
oxycodone
oxymorphone
tramadol
triazolam
diazepam
xanax
ativan
klonpin
soma
xanaflex
ritilan 
ambien
neurontin--not even sure i should include this. i did not find it recreational in the slightest.


shorter than i thought it was gonna be.


----------



## benzoheadplus44

Opiates - Opiods: 
*Diacetylmorphine*
Morphine
Codeine
Kratom
Propoxyphene
Bup - suboxone
Tramadol
Opium
*Hydrocodone*
Oxycodone

Benzodiazepines/Barbiturates/Muscle Relaxants
*Alprazolam*
Diazepam
Temazepam
Clonazepam
Lorazepam
Phenobarbital
Butylbital
Cyclobenzaprine
Gabapentin
Pregabalin
Kava Tea
Alcohol

Stimulants
*Dextroamphetamine* - Dexies....
Cocaine
Methylphenidate
Phentermine
Propylhexadrine
Nicotine
Caffeine
Ephedrine

Psychedelics/Dissociative Anesthetics/Hallucinogen anything
LSD
Psilocybin
DXM
DMT - I didn't smoke enough but I did smoke DMT haha
Diphenhydramine - once.... never again
DOM

Other:
*Marijuana*
"Spice" Products

Meds in the past:
Seroquel
Tegretol
Depakote
Sertraline
Citalopram
Wellbutrin

I'm sure theres more.

A shit load of uppers as well prescribed haha.
** means my favorite from each little category. I don't do too many drugs as much as I use too but the favorites will never be forgotten... I have many good and bad memories from my favs.


----------



## hellocatastrophe

trying to recall this sorta stuff is actually more difficult than one would presume, hmmm...:

opiate/opioids

heroin
oxycodone
hydrocodone
codeine
tramadol
methadone
buprenorphine
kratom

benzodiazepines

alprozolam
klonopin
lorazepam
diazepam

muscle relaxants

carisprodol
cyclobenzaprine
metaxalone

stimulants

cocaine
amphetamine
ephedrine
caffeine 

psychedelics

mdma
mushrooms
lsd
2c-i
benzylpiperazine
anadenanthera (yopo; bufotenin & 5-MeO-DMT) 
dextromethorphan

other stuff

tobacco/nicotine
marijuana
alcohol


there are still a lot of things i need to experience


----------



## Psychedelic Love

Cannabis
Alcohol
LSA
Myristicin (Nutmeg)
Diphenhydramine
Dextromethorphan
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Caffeine
Nicotine
Buspirone
Amphetamine
Methylphenidate
Bupropion
Valerian Root (not sure if that counts)
Aripiprazole

I give up.


----------



## Psychonauticunt

I really doubt I'll remember everything, but:

Nicotine
Alcohol
Caffeine

Cannabis

LSD
Psilocybin mushrooms
2C-I
Bromo-DragonFLY
Salvia Divinorum
DXM

Cocaine
Amphetamine (racemic and dextroamphetamine)
Methamphetamine
MDMA
Various piperazines and MDxx in ecstasy pills
Mephedrone
Methylone
4-fluoroamphetamine
3-fluoromethamphetamine
Methylphenidate

Codeine
Tramadol
Alprazolam
Nitrazepam
Midazolam
Diazepam
Temazepam
Oxazepam
Clonazepam
Pregabalin
Zopiclone
Zolpidem
Quetiapine

Poppers


----------



## jackie jones

Damned druggies


----------



## fivelinefury

Well, ok lets see... 

*Opiates*
codeine
buprenorphine
tramadol (both extended release & not)

*Benzodiazepines*
alprazolam
clonazepam
diazepam
lorazepam
temazepam

*Other Downers*
alcohol
absinthe
zolpidem
zopiclone

*Psychedelics*
Cannabis
DXM
2C-B

*Stimulants*
methamphetamine (pill/crystal)
methylphenidate (ritalin, better snorted)
phentermine (caps & tabs)
nicotine
caffeine (pill/coffee)
MDMA
MDA
pseudoephedrine
ephedrine

*Antipsychotics*
olanzapine

*Antidepressants*
citalopram
sertraline
amitriptyline
fluoxetine
escitalopram

*Other Misc*
kava (pill/liquid)
passionflower dried herb (smoked/tea)
skullcap dried herb (smoked/tea)
st. johns wart
valerian
promethazine hydrochloride
promethazine theoclate

Prolly missed a few 8)


----------



## habboz

Lol mine are basically just pills but whatever..

*Opiates*
Morphine
Oxycodone
Oxycontin
Hydrocodone
Codeine
Oxymorphone
Dilaudid


*Benzos/Downers/Muscle Relaxers*
Valium
Xanax
Lorazepam
Klonopin
Alchohal
Soma

*Stimulants*
Cocaine
Adderall
Adderall XR
Methylphenidate
Nicotine
Dexedrine
Vyvanse

*Other*
Cannabis


----------



## FlawedByDesign

Marijuana
Alcohol
hydrocodone
oxycodone 
codeine 
tramadol
morphine 
hydromorphone
oxymorphone
fentanyl
heroin
bupe
ketamine
mushrooms
lsd
lsa
mdma
dxm
xanax 
valium
klonopin
soma
xanaflex
Cocaine 
Adderall
ritalin
Ativan
N2O
methadone
theres many more sleep aids/muscle relaxers but i dont consider any of them recreational


----------



## kylethekilla

alcohol
weed
ativian
hydromorphone
hydrocodone
codine 
oxycodone
mdma
meth
adderall
vyvance
ritalin
concerta
ambien
mushrooms
acid
nirtous oxide
morphine


----------



## cbecker525

um lets see

alcohol
marijuana
codeine
vicodin
percocet
oxycontin
morphine
suboxone
methodone
heroin
cocaine
crack
ecstacy
molly
adarol
fentanyl
xanex
clonpin
tramadol

hm short list compared to a lot, theres a lot of dif benzos i have taken that i cant remember the names of...


----------



## opiatekrzy

Heroin
Cocaine/Crack
Marijuana
Ecstacy/(molly)
SSRI's (various)
Tryciclics (elavil)
seroquel, trazadone, remeron

Benzodiazepines
-valium
-klonopin
-xanax
-ativan
-Flurazepam

Barbiturates
-Fiorinal/Fiorocet

Opiates

Heroin
Oxycodone/Oxycontin
Morphine
Hydrocodone
Hydromorphone
Oxymorpone
Fentanyl
Tramadol
Codeine

Stimulants

Adderall
Dexedrine
Ritalin (various forms)
vyvanese


----------



## mdmantpa

Uppers-
Amphetamine
Methamphetamine
Lisdexamphetamine
Ritalin
Adderall
Dexadrine
MDA
MDMA
Caffiene
Ephedrine
Cocaine
Crack
Nicotine

Downers-
Alcohol
Phenobarbital
Secobarbital
GHB
Methaqualone
Diazepam
Alprazolam
Clonazepam
Lorazepam
Midazolam
Temazepam
Oxazepam
Triazolam
Librium
Zolpidem
Eszopiclone
Zaleplon

Psychs-
LSD
LSA
Mushrooms
PCP
DXM
2C-B
DMT
DOB
DOM
Salvia
THC/Marijuana

Anesthetics/Opiates/Pain Killers-
Codiene
Hydrcodone
Oxycodone
Hydromorphone
Morphine
Heroin
Fentanyl
Dihydrocodiene
Buperenorphine
Methdaone
Meperidine
Tramadol
Lidocaine
Novacaine
Nitrous Oxide
Propofol
Carisoprodrol
Meprobromate
Baclofouren
Flerxeril
Skelaxin
Propoxyphene
Dextroproproxyphene
Pregabalin
Gabapentin

Other-
Abilify
Lamictal
Depakote
Seroquel
Trazadone
Prozac
Paxil
Effexor
Cymbalta
Zoloft
Celexa
Lexapro
Wellbutrin
Strattera
Amitryptaline
Buspar
Hydroxizine
Elmiron
Acyclovir
Ramelteon

...I think thats about it lol


----------



## puckboy

I'd never actually considered this, interesting to see for my own reasons.

Recreational/Psychoactive Drugs;

Methylphenidate
Dexamphetamine
Methamphetamine
MDMA
MDA
MDEA

Oxazepam
Temazepam
Bromazepam
Diazepam
Midazolam
Alprazolam
Clonazepam
Zolpidem
Zopiclone
Codeine
Tramadol
Oxycodone
Morphine
Fentanyl

Psilocybin Mushrooms
LSD
DMT
Ketamine
DXM
Nitrous Oxide
Amyl Nitrate
Cannabis

Alcohol
Caffeine
Nicotine

Other;

Amitriptyline
Anti-Psychotics (Olanzapine, Paliperidone, Quetiapine)
SSRIs (Fluoxetine, Escitalopram)
Sodium Valproate 
Dextropropoxyphene
Antihistamines (Diphenhydramine, Promethazine, Doxylamine etc)

If memory serves me well (which it often doesn't) then that's it I think.


----------



## phenethylo J

nicotine(very proud to say I have never been a tobaco smoker; just tried it for the hell of it)
cocaine

alcohol

hydrocodone
oxycodone
hydromorphone
morphine
methadone
tramadol
demeral
darvaset

apralzolam
diazopam
clonazepam

baclofen
cylobenzaprine
flexeral

cannabis
hash- pressed and oil
salvia
mushrooms
lsd
2c-e
2c-b
2c-t2
mda
mdma
nitrouse oxcide

i may be forgeting some pharms but they are most likely crappy ones with little to no rec vaule not worth mentioning


----------



## CuriousCub

mdmantpa said:


> Uppers-
> Amphetamine
> Methamphetamine
> Lisdexamphetamine
> Ritalin
> Adderall
> Dexadrine
> MDA
> MDMA
> Caffiene
> Ephedrine
> Cocaine
> Crack
> Nicotine
> 
> Downers-
> Alcohol
> Phenobarbital
> Secobarbital
> GHB
> Methaqualone
> Diazepam
> Alprazolam
> Clonazepam
> Lorazepam
> Midazolam
> Temazepam
> Oxazepam
> Triazolam
> Librium
> Zolpidem
> Eszopiclone
> Zaleplon
> 
> Psychs-
> LSD
> LSA
> Mushrooms
> PCP
> DXM
> 2C-B
> DMT
> DOB
> DOM
> Salvia
> THC/Marijuana
> 
> Anesthetics/Opiates/Pain Killers-
> Codiene
> Hydrcodone
> Oxycodone
> Hydromorphone
> Morphine
> Heroin
> Fentanyl
> Dihydrocodiene
> Buperenorphine
> Methdaone
> Meperidine
> Tramadol
> Lidocaine
> Novacaine
> Nitrous Oxide
> Propofol
> Carisoprodrol
> Meprobromate
> Baclofouren
> Flerxeril
> Skelaxin
> Propoxyphene
> Dextroproproxyphene
> Pregabalin
> Gabapentin
> 
> Other-
> Abilify
> Lamictal
> Depakote
> Seroquel
> Trazadone
> Prozac
> Paxil
> Effexor
> Cymbalta
> Zoloft
> Celexa
> Lexapro
> Wellbutrin
> Strattera
> Amitryptaline
> Buspar
> Hydroxizine
> Elmiron
> Acyclovir
> Ramelteon
> 
> ...I think thats about it lol



That is a hell of a list! What are conditions that you were prescribed meds for?


----------



## ShroomieGirl

aderall
ritalin
MDMA
caffiene
cocaine
nicotine

xanax
clonazepam
alcohol


demerol
darvocet
oxycodone
hydrocodone
codiene
morphine
methadone
lidocaine

LSD 
mushrooms
5-meo-mipt
2c-e
4-aco-dmt
ketamine
salvia
THC/marijuana/hash
DXM
nitrous oxide

abilify
respiridone
lithium


well thats all i can think of for now...


----------



## mdmantpa

CuriousCub said:


> That is a hell of a list! What are conditions that you were prescribed meds for?



Major Depressive Disorder, ADHD, PTSD, Generalized Anxiety Disorder, Bi-polar II Disorder, Insomnia.....they jsut label me with all sorts of shit and throw pills at me, a little ridiculous if you ask me

oh and besides Pysch stuff I have herniated discs in my back


----------



## ShroomieGirl

wow thats alot of labels... id get tired of all the pills after a while


----------



## CuriousCub

mdmantpa said:


> Major Depressive Disorder, ADHD, PTSD, Generalized Anxiety Disorder, Bi-polar II Disorder, Insomnia.....they jsut label me with all sorts of shit and throw pills at me, a little ridiculous if you ask me
> 
> oh and besides Pysch stuff I have herniated discs in my back



what difference do you feel in anxiety when it comes to Gen. Anx. Disorder, versus PSTD? I feel a huge difference in anxiety when it comes to ADHD symptoms verse PTSD symptoms...which is why I don't believe in "all in one" drugs like Zoloft that supposedly treat every anxiety type out there.


----------



## slowdive

Here is a list of recreational drugs I have tried. *In no particular order. *Amphetamines were the first drugs I tried. It didn't last long as I had a cardiac reaction and haven't touched them since. Here we go...and if you notice...most of these are pharms. I don't get into much illegal drugs and don't like hallucinogens. I am relatively drug free now. I do use tramadol daily along with nicotine. Use nicotine in the form of Grizzly wintergreen pouches. Do not use cigs. I have found tram to be the perfect drug. Been using for 7 years and hasn't let me down in terms of pain relief and euphoria. Tolerance hasn't been a big issue, either. 

- Marijuana [used daily from May 2004 to January 2009]

-Amphetamine
-Dextroamphetamine 
-Methylphenidate
-Caffeine
-Nicotine [have used daily since 2007 in the form of Grizzly wintergreen pouches]

-Tramadol [been using since 2003. and daily since 2004]

-Hydrocodone
-Oxycodone
-Codeine
-Morphine
-Diphenoxylate
-Dextropropoxyphene 
-Meperidine 

-Diazepam 
-Alprazolam
-Lorazepam
-Oxazepam
-Temazepam
-Alcohol


----------



## unsettled

I've done most of the drugs in all the major categories, I've never done MDMA, or Heroin, or Methamphetamine though (three of the BIG ones).....plenty of opiates and amphetamines and benzos though. Tons of weed. dxm, ketamine, LSD, mushrooms etc...

I'll need to get some adderall in me to write out every single drug I've tried in a nice list like all of the posters above. One of these days I'll get around to it.


----------



## JustaJunkie

*My List:*

*Opiates:*
Tramadol (Partial Opiate?)
Codeine 
Merepedine
Morphine
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Hydromorphone
Diamorphine (Heroin)
Methadone
Buprenorphine
Fentanyl

*Benzos:*
Librium
Valium
Ativan
Klonopin
Xanax
Restoril

*Sleeping Pills:*
Ambien
Lunesta
Restoril (again)
Klonopin (again)
Ramelteon

*Psych. Meds:*
Seroquel
Zoloft
Cymbalta
Pristiq
Giodone(sp?)


*Others:*
Alcohol
Tobacco
Psilocybin Shrooms
MDMA
MDA
Ketamine
Salvia
DXM
Nitrous
Marijuana
Soma
Lidocaine
Novacaine
Skelaxin
Baclofen
Promethazine


*Stimulants:*
Dexedrine
Vyvanse 
Adderall
Ritalin
Cocaine
Methamphetamine
Ephedrine
Caffeine



-JustAJunkie


----------



## Urban Acheiver

Alcohol (when i was 8 years old)
Prozac
Lexapro
Marijuana
Codeine 
Hydrocodone
Tramadol
Kava Kava
Cocaine
Salvia
DXM
Clonazepam
Nitrous
Morphine, man I cant think of any more drugs i've taken, It's just hard 2 remember thats all.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Crystal meth
Adderal
Ritalin
Cocaine
Crack

Oxymorphone
Hydromorphone
Morphine
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
FentynAl
Heroin
Darvocet
Demerol
Methadone
Suboxen
Tramadol
Codiene

Xanax
Klonopin
Valium
Tempazan?
Trazadone
Ambien
Flexeril
Soma

LSD
Mushrooms
Salvia
Dxm
Xtc
Special k
Weed
Kratom
Dxm
Promethazine


----------



## vajeeh

*hmm*

Alright here we go

----------------------------------------------

Marijuana
Cocaine
Heroin
MDMA 
Alcohol

Hydrocodone
Hydromorphone
Oxycodone
Oxymorphone
Morphine
Demerol
Darvocet
Tramadol
Codeine
Buprenoprhine
Methadone
Opium

Xanax
Valium
Ativan
Klonopin

Ketamine
PCP
Lyrica
Neurontin
Nitrous

DMT
LSD
Mushrooms
Salvia
Dxm

Adderall
Ritalin
DXM
Diphenhyrdamine
Ambien
Seroquel

I think there is more but they are like the dinky pharms


----------



## messiah858

Marijuana
Alcohol
MDMA
MDA
2c-B
PCP
LSD
Mushrooms
Salvia
Amphetamines
Ritalin
Vyvanse
Xanax
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Nicotine
JWH-018
JWH-073
Flexeril
Ketamine
Cocaine
DMT
Diphenhyrdamine
DXM


----------



## MidnightKat

*baby list*

coke
ecstasy
atavan
hydrodone
opana
adderal
Marijuana
codine
morphine
tramadol
darvecet
percacet
oxycotin
xanax
vicoprofin



spelling is for chumps.

Of the things I've done, I've enjoyed them all except Marijuana.  What a crap feeling!


----------



## downfallin

Opiates:
oxycontin
codine 
vicodin
tramadol 
Tylenol 3
norco 
percocet 
dilaudad
morphine

Herbs:
Weed
Salvia
kava

Stimulants:
adderall 
ritalin
coke
whatevers in those crazy u have to be 18 energy drinks
nicotine
 thizz (mdma+meth)

Others: 
Robitussin(dxm)
lexapro (prescribed everday)
alcohol
dipenhydramine
whippits (whipped cream cans)


----------



## downfallin

and xanex and valium and somas haha i forgot


----------



## Dr migi

Morphine IR, ER ( Pills, IV )
Ketamine ( IV )
Lyrica
Zolpidem
THC
JVH-018
Alprazolam
Lorazepam
Bromazepam
Midzolam
*LSD*
Alcool
Dramamine ( yuk...)
MDMA
DOB
Cocaine
Nitrous Oxide
Nicotine
DXM
Codeine
Caffeine
Mirtazapine

I wish I can get a hand on more psychedelic than benzo/opiate :/
Best experiences were by far *LSD*


----------



## mr. mojo risin

oh shit... when i read some of your lists, i thougt "jeeesus christ, that must be about a hundred different substances...", but then i realized i've tried most of them as well, at least once... and many definitely more than once. 

here we go. no particular order, pharms with little or no recreational value at the bottom.

2c-b
2c-i
2c-e
4-ho-met
4-aco-met
5-meo-amt
5-meo-mipt
alcohol
amphetamine
phenobarbital
mdma
methylone
methamphetamine
bzp
caffeine
ephedrine
salvia
mushrooms/psilocybin/psilocin
lsd
gbl
doc
dxm
dph
ether
ketamine
n2o/nitrous oxide
tfmpp
nicotine
mdpv
"spice"/jwh-018 (?)
tramadol
tilidin
codeine
dhc
morphine
methadone
oxycodone
buprenorphine
heroin
fentanyl
opium (tea or extract from poppy seeds and poppy pods)
kratom
thc
alprazolam
brotizolam
bromazepam
clonazepam
diazepam
flunitrazepam
lorazepam
lormetazepam
methylphenidat/ritalin
nitrazepam
tetrazepam
zopiclon
zolpidem
piritramid
hydromorphon
4-fa
poppers/amyl nitrit
midazolam
dmaa
modafinil
melatonin
5-htp
l-tyrosine
opipramol
doxepine
mirtazapine
trimipramine
sertralin
citalopram
escitalopram
dipiperon
promethazin
clonidin
venlafaxin
amisulprid

...  (78 if i counted right)

not considering stuff like aspirin, paracetamol etc of course... 

and the best part of it: i've still got some stuff on my "to do list", for example methaqualone (mandrax) or carisoprodol (soma)... and maybe some more or less exotic psychedelics, like dmt or 4-ho-mipt... :D
4-meo-pcp oder 3-meo-pcp could be interesting too...


----------



## funkgerm

I'm just gonna stick to things I've taken recreationally, because otherwise I would be typing this post all day lol

Uppers:

Cocaine
Crack
Adderall
Ritalin
MDA
MDMA
pretty sure I got coke that was cut with some shitty methamphetamine once (does that count)

Opiates:

opium
codeine
oxycodone
hydrocodone
hydromorphone
morphine
fentanyl
buprenorphine
heroin

Benzos:

alprazolam
diazepam
temazepam
lorazepam
clonazepam

Everything else:

alcohol
marijuana
PCP
LSD
LSA
nitrous oxide
DXM
2c-i
psilocybin
seroquel
ambien

Probably forgot a few but thats the bulk of it


----------



## Rodya

heroin
marijuana
cocaine
methylphenidate
amphetamine (adderal)
shrooms
dxm (ugh)
oxycodone
hydrocodone
clonazepam
diazepam
alprazolam
ativan (dont remember what the proper name for it is)
codeine
nitrous
MDMA
alcohol
nicotine
salvia
burpenorphine
morphine
opium
vyvanse (lisdexamphetamine?)
crack
caffeine
kratom
kava
valerian (it gives me a near-euphoric tiredness)
fentanyl
diphenhydramine 

to do:
LSD!!!!!
some of the funky phenethylamines, ya know, all the 2c's
the funky tryptamines
ketamine
carisprodol


----------



## Moredopamine

Drug_Fucked, where does one get d-deprenyl? I'd love to try that.

(I'm not asking for a source--just asking if it was off the internet, street, etc)


----------



## Pralus

Amoxicillin (Banana Flavour)
Erythromycin
Oxytetracycline
Retin A (Topical for spots)
Amedei chocolate, (yes it's a drug, sigh)
Micronazole Nitrate
Paramol (tooth ache)
Vitamin C (OD age 4 coz they tasted so good, no harm done)
Loperamine (squirty berties)
Paracetamol
Fluoxetine
Turkish Coffee
Jager Bombs
Fried Eggs
Capsicum juice (intra ocularlly, not recommended)
Asprin (500mg big boys)

There was a few years Diamorph IV use but it's got nothing on the turkish coffee.


----------



## FreeThePod

I know a lot of people probably don't bother to read through these lists(a lot of them are very long lol), but here goes:

nicotine
alcohol
cannabis
DXM
diphenhydramine
dimenhydrinate
oxycodone
hydrocodone
hydromorphone
opium
heroin
tramadol
codeine
xanax
klonopin
ativan
ambien
flexeril
phenazepam
MDPV
JWH-018
5-HTP
caffeine in all forms
cocaine
crack cocaine
adderall
vyvanese
concerta
ritalin
soma
naphyrone(once, not my thing)
suboxone
nn-DMT
mushrooms
LSD
LSA
MDMA
BZP
morphine
nitrous
ketamine
salvia

That's all my drugged up brain can think of at the moment, but I believe my list covers ~90% or so of the abusable drugs I've consumed.


----------



## mandallama

º Caffeine 
 º Ethyl alcohol
 º Nicotine

 º 2C-C 
 º 2C-E 
 º 2C-T-2 
 º 4-HO-MET
 º 4-HO-MiPT 
 º 5-MeO-DALT
 º 5-MeO-DPT 
 º 5-MeO-MiPT
 º α-MT
 º Anadenanthera colubrina
 º Argyreia nervosa
 º Bromo-DragonFLY
 º DMT 
 º DOC
 º LSD 
 º LSZ
 º P. cubensis, P. semilanceata

 º Buprenorphine
 º Codeine
 º Ethylmorphine
 º Opium poppy tea
 º Oxycodone 
 º Tramadol 

 º Dextromethorphan
 º Ketamine
 º Methoxetamine
 º Salvia divinorum

 º Amphetamine ("speed")
 º D-amphetamine
 º Cocaine
 º MDMA
 º Methylphenidate
 º Modafinil

 º Cannabis 
 º MAM-2201

 º Diethyl ether
 º GHB
 º GBL
 º Peganum harmala
 º Isobutyl nitrite (Poppers)

 º Alprazolam
 º Clonazepam 
 º Diazepam 
 º Lorazepam 
 º Midazolam
 º Nitrazepam
 º Oxazepam 
 º Temazepam 
 º Zopiclone
 º Zolpidem

 º Pregabalin
 º Tizanidine


----------



## BottleOfOxy

^damn thats probably the most in-depth list yet, well described man


----------



## kokomo

im 30 and i spent half of my life on drugs on and off theres no way to remember all of them at this point


----------



## mandallama

BottleOfOxy said:


> ^damn thats probably the most in-depth list yet, well described man


Edited as I no longer see this kind of reporting necessary.


----------



## mymindisgoo

pot, shrooms, acid, mdma, oxy/hydrocodone+ codeine, xanax, klonopins, ketamine, coke.  eh


----------



## BottleOfOxy

mandallama said:


> Thanks. I tried to create it for myself as a more defined database of substances I've taken, helping me to remember the benefits I've had from them.
> 
> Trying new things is definitely fascinating; perceiving how differently they restructure your consciousness and maybe finding new, better psychopharmacological tools for particular purposes - _modern alchemy_.



^ haha yeah i completely agree with that fascination with different experiences, also... i haven't gone into the detail you have! but i always revisit this thread to edit my initial post and help keep my _database_ up to date, haha


but not to side-track the thread..... let's hear more about what you've all put into your bodies through the yearss! :D


----------



## djx

I didn't realise that I had taken so many mind-altering substances!

Opiates - My Favourite
Morphine (PO/IV/IM)
Fentanyl (IV/Trans-dermal))
Diamorphine (IM)
Oxycodone (PO/Inh)
Buprenorphine (PO/Inh)
Tramadol (PO/IV/IM)
Codeine (PO)

Stimulants
Amphetamine (PO/Inh)
Cocaine (Inh)
Methylphenidate (PO/Inh)
Ephedrine (PO)

Anaesthetics
Ketamine (IV/IM)
Nitrous oxide (Inh)
Propofol (IV) - Yes, self-administered!
Etomidate (IV) - Again, self-administered!
Thiopentone - UK (Sodium Pentothal - US) (IV) - You guessed it, self-administered!

Minor-tranquilisers/benzos
Diazepam (PO/IV/PR)
Lorazepam (PO/IV/IM)
Midazolam (PO/IV/IM/PR)
Clonazepam (PO)
Alprazolam (PO)
Chlordiazepoxide (PO)
Nitrazepam (PO)
Zopiclone (PO)
Zolpidem (PO)

Otherl
Pregabalin (PO)
Gabapentin (PO)
Baclofen (PO)
Cyclizine (PO/IV/IM) - Synergistic with opioids.
Dextromethorphan (PO)
Carisopradol (PO)
Kratom (PO)
Promethazine (PO)
Cannabis (PO/Inh)

Anti-depressants (All PO)
Paroxetine
Fluoxetine
Venlafaxine
Reboxetine
Bupropion
Lamotrigine (I know it's not strictly an anti-depressant, however in the Euroean Union it is often used to augment other anti-depressants)

Major-tranquilisers/atypicals (I know they are not recreational, however they are still mind-altering to an extent)
Olanzapine (PO)
Aripiprazole (PO)


Key
PO - Oral, IV - Intravenous, IM - Intra-muscular, Inh - Inhaled/insufflated/snorted, PR - rectal.


----------



## Mysterie

pretty small list but anyway..
in chronological order i think

Caffeine
Alcohol
Nicotine
Cannabis
Nutmeg
Mushrooms
Xanax
DXM


----------



## kaosisallwesee

mdma 
mda
lsd
2c-b/i/e
cannabis
amphetamine
cocaine
ketamine
methylone
psilocybin
mescaline
dmt 
salvia
lsa

opiates:
oxycontin
fentanyl 
codeine
hydrocodone

benzos: 
diazampam 
nitrazapam 
tamazepam 

tobacco 
alcohol


----------



## Acidtek

Cigarettes, alcohol, weed, salvia, k, coke, acid, speed, crack, heroin, mushrooms, subutex, methadone, Valium, temazapam, fluoxitine, citalapram, risperidone, mirtazapine, venlafaxine, olanzapine, nos.


----------



## spiralza

Let's see...

General:
Weed
Alcohol
Cigarettes
Caffeine

Opiates: 
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Oxymorphone
Hydromorphone
Heroin
Morphine
Tramadol
Methadone
Suboxone

Benzos:
Diazepam
Colonzepam
Lorazepam
Temazepam
Alprazolam

Psychedelics/Dissociatives:
LSD
Psilocybin
DMT
DXM
Ketamine
MDMA

Stimulants:
Ritalin
Amphetamine (Adderall/Dexedrine)
Methamphetamine
Cocaine (Powder & Rock)

and a bunch of random muscle relaxers...

Yeah.


----------



## iceicebaby

Haven't done a whole lot like some others here on Bluelight have, so not gonna categorize: Weed, cocaine, E, ritalin, adderall, seroquel, DXM, acid, ketamine (k-holed in jail once...eek), meth, soma, ativan, numerous benzos, phenobarbital, and heroin. I am mainly a weed, meth, and e user, K when I can get ahold of it and benzos for stim comedown.


----------



## Roger32

Alcohol (big drinker)

Marijuana (frequently)

Cocaine (10-15 times ever, over a year since last use, never frequently used)

Ecstacy (2-3 times in my life)


I would do X again if offered under the right circumstances.  Coke probably not.  Weed and booze I love, will use them all my life im sure. 



And thats it.  Shrooms and pills never really appealed to me.


----------



## rakketakke

MDMA, mda, xtc (pills, I know it's the same as MDMA), levo/dexamphetamine, methylphenidate
Opium, poppy tea, codeine, oxycodone
Tetrazepam, valium
weed/hash
Alcohol, nicotine, caffeïne
LSD, 2c-b, Ketamine, truffels, N2O
Ghb, GBL, k-ghb


----------



## tastethealex

1)Marijuana
2)Meth
3)Cocaine
4)Heroin
5)Opium
6)Ketamine
7)PCP
8)Nitrous
9)2C-B
10)2C-E
11)2C-T-7
12)NBOMe-Mescaline
13)Mescaline (San Pedro)
14)DXM
15)DOB
16)DOI
17)BromoDragonfly
18)Psilocybin
19)MDMA
20)N,N-DMT
21)5-MeO-DMT
22)4-ACO-DMT
23)5-MeO-AMT
24)JWH-018
25)Salvia
26)Alprazolam
27)Clonazepam
28)Diazepam
29)Triazolam
30)Zolpidem
31)Promethezine
32)Hydrocodone
33)Lisdexamfetamine
34)Adderall
35)Fluoxetine
36)Citalopram
37)Lorazepam
38)Gabapentin
39)Caffine
40)Nicotine
41)Alcohol
42)GBL
43)GHB

I have some Ayahuasca and 2C-P I have yet to find the right opportunity to try. I should be getting some 2C-T-2, 2C-T-4, 2C-I, 2C-C and 2C-D over the next couple months.


----------



## mymindisgoo

acid, shrooms, cocaine, mdma, oxycontin, hydrocodone, ketamine, marijuana, alcohol, nicotine, adderall/ritalin, roxicodone, lorazapam, xanax, klonopin, nitrous, buprenophine, fentanyl, nitrous.


----------



## DJ Revisionist

Nicotine 
Caffeine 
Alcohol
Weed
MDMA
Dexedrine
MDA
Salvia
Ketamine
LSD
Cocaine
AMT
Piperazine (Mistakingly)
LSA
Psilocybin
Psilocin 
Sceletium


----------



## SirTophamHat

marijuana/thc
alcohol
tobacco/nicotine
salvia
LSA
LSD
DMT
syrian rue
mushrooms/psilocybin
4-AcO-DMT
2C-E
2C-B
2C-T-7
5-MeO-DMT
DXM
kava
kratom
racemic amphetamines
methamphetamine / in pills
MDMA
cocaine
codeine
tramadol
hydrocodone
hydromorphone
oxycodone
oxymorphone
opium & poppy tea (same thing, different ROA right?)
morphine - isolated
heroin
alprazolam
clonazepam
diazepam
lorazepam
nitrous

there's more I'm sure.


----------



## DexysMidnightRuner

heroin
oxycodone
hydrocodone
tramadol
codeine
buprenophine
opium
xanax
klonopin
valuim
kratom
marijuana
hash
salvia
tobacco
alcohol
nitrous
phenethylamine
DXM
LSA
LSD
2CB
Mushrooms
ketamine
MDMA
MDA
MDXX
piperazine >.<
methamphetamine via shitty X pills
amphetamines
lisdexamfetamine - vyvance
ritalin
caffeine
cocaine
gabapentin
seroquel
trazodone
wellbutrin
ambien

thats all i can remember for now.. ha


----------



## percozakk

ordered from favorite to least

Opiates and semi-opiates: 
oxycodone
Morphine
Hydrocodone
Codeine
Tramadol
Propoxyphene

Benzos:
Clonazapam 
Diazapam
alprazolam

Psychs:
Dxm
Shrooms
MDMA
Salvia

Stimulants: 
Crystal Methamphetamine
Lysdexamphetamine
Dexmethylphenidate
Methylphenidate 
Adderall 
phentermine
pseudoephedrine
Caffiene 


Others:
Various forms of "whips its"
Diphenhydramine
Dimenhydramine
Kratom
Kava Kava
Tobacco
Trazodone
Ambien


----------



## trippytrojan

My list is rather small.

Cannabis
QWISO Hash
Alcohol
Tobacco
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Morphine
Propoxyphene
Kratom
Alprazolam
Clonazepam
Carisoprodol
Gabapentin
GHB
MDMA
Ketamine
Psilocybin
Salvia
DXM
Vyvanse


----------



## R_DXM

Tobacco
Weed
Hash
Hash oil (whoa! )
Alcohol
Absinthe

Codeine (twice in one sitting, snorted; didn't do anything and didn't care to try again)
Heroin (once, snorted; didn't do anything and didn't care to try again)
Oxycodone (twice; liked it, very good sleep aid)
Tramadol (once)

Clonazepam
Temazepam
Diazepam (once)

Fluoxetine (once or twice, to supposedly counteract MDMA neurotoxicity)
Paxil (once or twice, because why the hell not)

Cocaine (but I haven't touched it anymore after I found out that I prefer being sober to being on coke)
Ritalin
Amphetamines (sometimes I like these a bit too much, but they make me too introverted . So I generally abstain.)
Dextroamphetamines (once or twice, over the years)
Crystal meth (twice, over the years; what a strong drug...)
GHB  (one of my favorite drugs ever, but then it's easier for me not to get hooked because I get bored of the effects if I do it too much)
MDMA (first 'real' drug I tried; did it a whole bunch of times over a period of a month or so, now very rarely touch the stuff)
Methylone  (I get way more out of this than I get out of MDMA, personally)
Mephedrone (once)
Alpha-PPP (once)
MDPV (once, so far)
mCPP (some piperazine that felt a bit like weak MDMA but gave me a bitchin' headache that lasted twice as long as the high itself; never touched it again)
2CB
2CC 
2CD 
4-Fluoroamphetamine 
LSD (lots and lots and lots of times)
Mushrooms (many varieties; I've also done shrooms + Syrian Rue twice)
n,n-DMT
DOB (I really like using this as a 'launchpad' for LSD/2CB/K/4-fluo/MDMA/Methylone psychedelic expeditions, as it synergizes with any or each of these quite nicely. DOB by itself doesn't have the 'kick' for me to really trip balls on it - not unless I want to risk ODing on the stuff, and I don't)
Salvia (or at least, I tried using it but it didn't work for me)
4-HO-DiPT (or at least, that's what I think the name was, not totally sure. I was definitely sure what I was taking when I did it, though.)

Ketamine (R & S both, racemic mix too. I overdid this a bit, so I don't really do it anymore)
DXM (my favorite drug, probably, out of all the things in this list)
N2O

Cyclizine (more trippy/less drowsy variant of dramamine which used to be sold in the Netherlands; tried tripping on that and lost all interest in deliriants. The spiders, man, the spiders!)


----------



## Mercc96

Opiates
Dihydrocodeine
Codeine
Kratom
Psychedelics
d-lysergic acid amide
Cannabis
MDAI
N,N-Dimethyltryptamine
Bufotenin
Mushrooms
Calea zacatechichi
Elemicin
Myristicin
Salvia
Dissociatives 
Nitrous
Dextromorphan
Methoxetamine
Non benzo GABA
Phenibut
Anti-Histamines
Diphenydramine
Stimulants
Caffeine 
(pseudo)& ephedrine 
flephedrone
Geranamine 

plus booze n fags


----------



## godlovesugly

heroin
oxymorphone
hydrocodone
oxycontin
percocet
morphine
methadone
suboxone
fentanyl
weed
salvia
hash
meth
adderall
cocaine
alcohol
shrooms
x
klonopin
ativan
xanax
valium
whippets


----------



## Albion

Alcohol
Nicotine
MDMA
Psilocybin Mushrooms
Mephedrone
Methylone
Butylone
Ketamine
Methoxetamine
THC
6-APB
Salvia Divinorum
Cocaine
XTC Pills
Methiopropamine
Nutmeg

...A nice spread of drugs, but yet to experience the wonder of opiates.


----------



## Rabidrabbit

Nicotine/Valium/Vicodin/Marijuana/Ecstasy/Alcohol...C-c-c-cocaine! 

That's my Queens of the Stone Age reference for the night. It took me a while to complete their song, "Feel Good Hit of the Summer" but damn it, was I proud! 

In addition to that: LSD, Klonopin, Xanax, DXM, Poppy Pod Tea, Percocet, Oxycontin, Ativan, Codeine, Adderall.


----------



## hilake

Codine, Vicodin, Klonopin, DXM, Lexapro, Strattera, Zoloft, Nutmeg, Weed, Kava-Kava, Adderal, Rittalin, Concerta, Nicotine, Alcohol.


----------



## mzemily

In chronological order:

Alcohol
Marijuana
Opiates (percocet, vicodin, methadone, oxycontin)
Coke
Kratom
Poppy Pod Tea
Heroin


----------



## Herbal~Jah

*Cool thread*

I am sorry but I just had to say something... Do any of you guys that have or are about to write down the entire list of every drug you've ever taken in your life time actually think someone/ANYONE will care or even read your post? 

just saying.....seems pointless and un-engaging .. lol


----------



## jaggedpills

haha, youd think... but i spent a half hour reading them  <  i have no life -_-  >


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

Stimulants: (I've ingested all of these via both insufflation and orally except for Caffeine and Nicotine)
Adderal
Caffeine
Focalin (Methylphenidate+d-Amphetamine=dexmethylphenidate)
Lisdexamfetamine
Mephedrone
Methylphenidate
MDMA (pure)
Nicotine

Opiates-
Hydrocodone
Wild Lettuce Opium

Sedatives
Alcohol
Promethazine

Psychedelics/Dissosciatives
2c-e
4-AcO-DMT
DMT
DXM
LSA-Heavenly Blue Morning Glory Seeds
LSD-WoW
Marijuana/Hash-both edibles and smoked
N2O-Dentists office  and via a Nitrous cracker
Psilocybin Mushrooms
Salvia-Regular and 40x

SSRI's/General Antidepressants
Strattera 
Wellbutrin
Zoloft

Other:MANY synthetic cannabinoids 

As I recall more, I'll add them.


----------



## machoki

nicotin, alcohol, nitrous oxide, weed, speed, mephedrone, ritalin, tramadol, dxm.


----------



## MemphisX3

Stimulants:

Cocaine
Crystal Meth
Adderall

Psychadelics:

Mushrooms
Acid
MDMA

Pharms:

Valium
Alprazolam
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Hydromorphone
Oxymorphone
Fentanyl
Clonazepam
Morphine
Demerol
Codeine
Tramadol
Buprenephorine (sp?)(Suboxone)

Opiates:

Heroin
(all opiate pharms listed above)
Raw Opium 
Poppy Tea


Also:

Marijuana
Salvia
Nitrous
various synthetic cannabinoids


----------



## JustaChippa

Roughly in order of appearance:

1970s:
Alcohol
Marijuana
Black Beauty (once)
Tylenol III with Codeine
Hashish
Demerol


1980s:
Cocaine
Crack Cocaine
Speed (I think it was an Adderal)
Valium

1990s
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Ativan


2000s:
Morphine
Klonopin

Not a really exciting list.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

updated
Amphetamine snorted, oral (adderall)
D-Amp oral, snorted, attempted to smoke (dexedrine)
Lisdexamp oral (Vyvanse)
Clonazepam oral (Klonopin)
Lorazepam oral (Ativan)
Temazepam oral (Restoril)
Oxycodone snorted and oral 
hydrocodone snorted and oral
codeine/promethazine (made me some drank)
zolpidem-oral (ambien)
concerta/methylphenidate-oral and snorted (snorted ritalins/popped concertas)
LSD
MDMA-oral and snorted (molly/MD crystal and e pills with possibly questionable contents)
2CB oral, 2CE (oral and snorted), 2CT2 oral
Mushrooms
Salvia/Extract
Morning Glory Seeds
DXM
nitrous
diphenhydramine
5MeoDMT-smoked
Ketamine-snorted
Piperazines (in a roll, sold as MDMA but the pill was piperazines upon further research)
Alcohol (does that count?)
Methamphetamine-Snorted, smoked 
MDPV-snorted, smoked
Mephedrone (questionable...)-snorted
Methylone-snorted


----------



## amphetamorphone

I doubt I can remember everything, but I'll put them in categories:

*Opiates/Opioids:*
Morphine (pills)
Poppy Pod Tea
Methadone
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Buprenorphine
Codeine
Tramadol
Propoxyphene (Darvocet)
Kratom

*Stimulants:*
Amphetamine (Adderall)
Methylphenidate (Ritalin)
Cocaine
MDMA
Ephedrine
Caffeine

*Depressants*
Diazepam (Valium)
Clonazepan (Klonopin)
Alprazolam (Xanax)
Triazolam (Halcion)
Butalbital (Fiorinal)
Zolpidem (Ambien)
Carisoprodol (Soma)
Alcohol

*Psychedelics & Other*
Marijuana
Hashish
Magic Mushrooms
Salvia
Nitrous Oxide
DXM
Diphenhydramine
Doxylamine

*Anti-Depressants*
Wellbutrin
Lexapro
Prozac
Effexor
Cymbalta


----------



## opiatekrzy

Benzos-pretty much all the most common prescribed ones (xanax, valium, klonopin, temazepam, librium,flurazepam(sp?)

Opiates-Heroin,Oxycodone/Contin. fentanyl, morphine, methadone, suboxone, hydrocodone, tramadol, darvon, prolly some more i forgot-oh yeah codeine

amphetamines-adderall, desedrine, ritalin, E pills cut to hell with meth
barbiturates-phenobarbital,butalbital
egh, various SSRI's, SNRI's, mood stabilizers
Ecstacy, MDMA(Molly)
Mushrooms
Crack/Cocaine

prolly more...oh yeah...marijuana, duh. alcohol, lyrica, neurontin, ambien, hydroxyzine, clonidine,


----------



## webbykevin

triipy shit - 

lsd, liquid and blotter
psylocybin
mescalin - san pedro
colea
mdma
5meo-dmt
some shit in holland in 1994 called a fantasy pill, lol, was like mdma but "had another hydrogen atom or some shit" , lol - that was how it sold to me.
Nutmeg - trust me its trippy.
opium

Opiates - or other pain killers

Codine
ibuprofen
opium
asprin
nitrous oxide
.....booze - I'll mention the stand out ones for giving distinctly different and drug like affects


Whisky
Tequila
Rum
Cider
gin
absynth

........Pot..........

if it's got thc in it, You name it i've smoked it

......uppers.......

Speed
Pseudoephedrine
Cider

.....Most unpleasant while being pleasant.....

valium

.......Most distructive.......

Booze, hands down, its a killer.

.......favourite.........

lsd - it woke me out of the matrix

........stuff i've done that i'd advise against.........

henbane, rum, christianity lol


----------



## wooger

Ermm 

MDMA
LSD
LSA
Amphetamine
Cocaine
Mushrooms
Opium
Pethidine
Tramadol
Codeine
Methylone
Lyrica
Temazepam
Diazepam
Clonazepam
Alprazolam
Cannabis
Nitrous
Alcohol

I tried Lyrica for the first time last night and LOVED it :D tho I could see it becoming addictive for me, I woke up this morning thinking about getting on it straight away - but I didn't, I think I'm gunna have to be careful with that one!!

I have also been prescribed antidepressents in the past (Citalopram) and am currently on Mirtazapine for depression and anxiety, which I find works fantastically :D 

I have also used ephdrine in the past when I felt like I needed to shed some pounds.


----------



## noddinluvz

Well fuck i dont have the patience to do a fatty list like everyone else, it would be humanly impossible for me to ever truly know every pill i have ever taken, since i use to eat ANY pill in sight lol.  So ill save me the time even tryin and sum it up for you:

ALLLLL kinds of pills, uppers, downers i like them all ...Opi's & Benzos are my fav 

Weed ( never smoke anymore, use 2 b a pothead but now weed is my hard drug lol)

Coke  (grosses me out)

Extacy* (often)

Mushrooms* (once in a blue moon)

Acid* ( I usually do it on halloween & new years)

PcP  (its been along time)

Crack ( like 1 or 2 times a year)

Heroin*** ( i love to nodd  ) 

Meth/Speed**** (do it everyday) 

Ketamine*** (LOVVVVVE K)

Ghb  (i hate G)


.....and God only knows what else, but those r main. The ones with stars are the ones that are my favorite and i still do all the time.

......Oh and of course I have to have my booze everyday


----------



## pirates_

weed
xanax
cocaine
crack cocaine
MDMA
heroin
focalin
aderall
klonopin
valium
lortab
ativan
tramadol


----------



## Nexus Viper

shrooms
marijuana
LSD
2C-I
2C-E
DXM
AMT
LSA
methoxetamine
CP-47
4-MeO-PCP
kava-kava
skullcap
blue lotus
GBL + GHB
a variety of anxiolytics
sleeping pills
codeine
etylmorphine
dextropropoxyphene
heroin
tramadol
methadone
morphine
kratom
ketobemidone
oxycodone
fentanyl
amphetamine
methamphetamine
cocaïne
crack
methylone
mephedrone
methedrone
butylone
MDPV 
ephedra
BZP+TFMPP
4-FA
MDMA


----------



## 5tr4t05ph3r3

Alcohol
Tobacco
Cannabis
Magic mushrooms (paneolus cyanescens, psylocibes cubensis)
LSD-25 (blotter)
Methylone 
Butylone
Mephedrone
Methedrone
Morphine
Codeine
Methamphétamine
GHB
Poppers 
Salvia Divinorum
Kratom
CP 47,497
Heroin
2c-i
2c-e
London underground Pills (BZP + tfMPP)
Cocaïne (+ forme basée)
Fentanyl
DXM
MDPV
Kava Kava
Ethylmorphine
Tramadol
Ephedra
Amanita muscaria
4-FA
Methoxetamine
Ketobemidone
Acetoxyketobemidone
Oxycodone
MDMA
Dextroamphetamine
4-MeO-PCP

Phenazepam
Clorazépate
Bromazépam
Alprazolam
Oxazepam
Clobazam
Zolpidem
Lorazepam
Tetrazepam


----------



## Racemate

*Let's see...*

*Stimulants*
Amphetamine (Speed)
Methamphetamine (Ice)
3,4-Methylenedioxyamphetamine (MDA)
3,4-Methylenedioxymethamphetamine (MDMA)
3,4-Methylenedioxyethylamphetamine (MDEA)
3,4-Methylenedioxymethcathinone (Methylone)
4-Methylmethcathinone (Mephedrone)
1,3,7-Trimethylxanthine (Caffeine)
Benzylpiperazine (BZP)
Benzoylmethylecgonine (Cocaine)
Methylphenidate (Ritalin)
Ephedrine

*Depresssants*
Gamma-Hydroxybutyric Acid (GHB)
Ethanol (Alcohol)
Clonazepam (Klonopin)
Diazepam (Valium)

*Opiates*
Oxycodone
Codeine
Morphine
7-Hydroxymitragynine (Kratom)

*Dissociatives*
Dextromethorphan (DXM)
Ketamine
Nitrous Oxide

*Psychedelics*
α-Methyltryptamine (αMT)
4-Acetoxy-Dimethyltryptamine (4-AcO-DMT)
5-Methoxy-Diisopropyltryptamine (Foxy Methoxy)
5-Methoxy-Methylisopropyltryptamine (Moxy)
2,5-Dimethoxy-4-Bromophenethylamine (2C-B)
2,5-Dimethoxy-4-Ethylphenethylamine (2C-E)
2,5-Dimethoxy-4-Iodophenethylamine (2C-I)
2,5-Dimethoxy-4-Propylthiophenethylamine (2C-T-7)
4-Hydroxy-Methylisopropyltryptamine (Miprocin)
Dimethyltryptamine (DMT)
Lysergic Acid Diethylamide (LSD)
4-Hydroxy-Dimethyltryptamine (Psilocin)

*Other*
Diphenhydramine (DPH)
Nicotine
Tetrahydrocannabinol (THC)
Salvinorin A (Salvia)
Amyl Nitrates (Poppers)


----------



## junkie skumbag

DXM
hash
weed
MDA
MDEA
MDMA
bk-MDMA
BZP+TFMMP
LSD
DOI
2C-B
2C-I
Morphiene
nos
codiene
valium
zoloft
mogodon
endep
coke
meth
crack cocaine
tabboco
absenths
shrooms
crystle meth
base
base meth
amphetamine
meth sulphate
dexi's
ritlan
think thats it


----------



## Tranced

Alcohol
Caffeine
Weed
MDMA
MDA
MDE
Salvia Divinorum
Ketamine
Mushrooms
4-Aco-Mipt
Acid
aMT
2c-b
2c-i
Valium
Xanax
Lorazepam
Nitrazapam
Clonazepam
Mephedrone
MDPV
Nitrous Oxide
Cocaine
Amphetamine
Codeine
Piperazines
GHB
GBL


----------



## rakketakke

Levo/dexamphetamine, MDMA, MDA, 2C-B, LSD, truffels
Methylphenidate
GHB, ethanol, 2-methyl-2-butanol, valium, tetrazepam, phenobarbital
Ketamine, n2o
Poppy tea, opium, codeine, hydrocodone
Weed, hash


----------



## Axed

God you guys completely blow me out of the water but I'll do this anyways. 

Alcohol, caffeine, tobacco, weed, for the unexciting stuff. 
MDMA, LSD, Salvia, Nitrous.
Vicoprofen, Vicodin, Codeine, Xanax, Percocet.


----------



## ricardo08

Alcohol
Weed
Hash
Ketamine
MDMA
Amphetamine (Speed)
Cocaine
LSD
LSA
Psilocybin (Mushrooms)
Nitrous Oxide
Valium
2C-B
Mephedrone
Methylone
BZP
Ritalin
Amyl Nitrates
Nicotine
Caffiene
Tobacco


----------



## MaLfUnCtIoN5

alcohol
weed
cigs
coke
heroin
oxy
vicodin
methadone
suboxone
dxm
crack
adderall

probably forgetting quite a few.


----------



## more

Marijuana
Alcohol
Charge/Ivory Wave
Xanax
Oxy 
Cigs

Yep, that's it. < 3


----------



## lawyersgunsmoney

Heroin
Oxycontin
Morphine
Methadone
Suboxone
Vicodin
Percocet
Codeine
Darvocet
Dilaudid
Demerol
Fentanyl
Loperamide
Marijuana
Alcohol
MDMA
LSD
Cocaine
Nicotine
Xanax
Valium
Kolonopin
Ativan
Soma
Kratom
Flexeril
Tramadol
Mushrooms
Amphetamine

are all drugs that I would never admit doing.


----------



## guerillabedlam

*Psychedelics*
Weed
Psilocybin Mushrooms
LSD
Mescaline (San Pedro)
Mdma
Mda
Mde
2cb
2ce
2ci
2cp
2ct2
2ct7
4-ac0 dmt
Dmt
5-me0 dmt
5-me0 mipt
Dpt
Salvia Divinorum
Do(x)?

*Others*
Nitrous
Poppers
Cocaine
Crystal meth
adderall
vyvanse
mdpv
mephedrone
methylone
kratom
kava kava
ketamine
dxm
4-me0 pcp
AlcoholXanax
caffiene
ghb
Tobacco
oxycodone
hydrocodone


----------



## SkAnK'd

Cocaine
Crack
Amphetamines
Mephedrone
Methylone
Butylone
MDMA
MDA
Ketamine
DXM
Butane
Nitrous Oxide
LSD 
Mushrooms
Cannabis
Salvia Divinorum
GHB
GBL
Diazepam
Alprazolam
Clonazepam
Midazolam
Lorazepam
Nitrazepam
Temzepam
Zolpidem
Zopiclone
Morphine Sulphate
Oxycodone
Methadone
Codeine Phosphate
Dihydrocodeine
Opium


----------



## ControlDenied

I think this will be fun just as a test to see if I can even remember all of them. [think alphabetically, dammit!]

[non-downers] :

A...aAa.. Alcohol. How could I forget? 
Coke. Crack.
Computer duster]
DXM.
Ecstasy.
Ketamine
Marijuana
Mushrooms
MDxx
Nitrous Oxide
LSD
PCP
Ritalin
Salvia
Speed (amphetamine crystal/ soap)
Tramadol

Those are the ones. Ill put opiates and benzos into another category since I've done so many types of them it confuses my memory. Both the use of them i mean and trying to remember them. okay try to understand that sentence i cant be bothered.

BENZOS:

Bromazepam
Diazepam
Alprazolam
Clonazepam
Estazolam
Flunitrazepam [rohypnol - woot!]
Lorazepam
Nitro-diazepam
Temazepam
Zopiclone



Opium
Heroin [raw european brown] and  [refined N. American Grade iv or whatever]
Morphine
Codeine
Oxycodone
Hydromorphone
Buprenorphine
Methadone
Fentanyl

*AND THE BIG ONE* [drum roll...] 
CESAMET

The only legitimately produced and prescribed synthetic THC pill which accurately mimics the effects of the natural cannabinoid. I ate two pills and my mom ended up driving me to the hospital, only for me to decide I will become a priest and suddenly felt better. (I thought I was choking on my own tongue!!). I got them from this poor guy who is a virtuoso violinist, but ended up getting hit by a car and got badly brain damaged, and also spent time as a heroin and crack addict, he had the cesamet prescribed for his brain damage by a crooked doctor who has ungodly connections in the system and somehow avoids detection while prescribing limitless amounts of benzos and (rarely, opiates to people who are already heavily addicted and basically old and fucked anyway) to anyone who knocks!!! YIKES


----------



## †∆†

*Opiates:*
-Opium
-Vicodin
-Percocet
-Oxycontin 
*Benzodiazepines:*
Xanax
Valium
Klonopin
*Stimulants:*
Cocaine/Crack
Amphetamine
Ritalin
MDMA
Piperazine (sadly)


----------



## llama112

Well I haven't tried *that* much
mdma = :D
ghb
ketamyne
marijuana
mushrooms
cocaine
alcohol
... That actually sounds bad seeing as four months ago, it was only alcohol :s


----------



## GwackyG

I sometimes wonder how people can get their hands on so many different/rare drugs. Here's my rather mediocre list in the order of trying them:

Alcohol
Marijuana
Percocets, Vicodin
LSD
Shrooms (dried)
Shrooms (fresh-homegrown from kit)
LSA (brewed morning glory seeds)
MDMA
Cocaine
DXM
Salvia (leaf and concentrated)
Jwh-018
5-meo-dalt
MDPV

End of Line.


----------



## sugar3str

mine's pretty small compared to all of yours

weed
lsd
mushrooms
ketamine
mdma
mephedrone
methylone
speed
cocaine
alcohol
nitrous oxide
nicotine
temazepam
diazepam
bzp


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

*The drugs I have currently taken during my lifetime (minus a few that I have found to have no recreational value) are as follows:*

*Opiates: *
Oxycontin/Percocet/Roxicet
Vicodin/Lortabs/Norcos/Vicodin ES
Heroin
Morphine/Morphine Sulfate
Methadone
Fentanyl
Codeine
Hydromorphone

*Benzodiazepines:*
Xanax
Xanax XR
Valium
Klonopin

*Stimulants:*
Cocaine
Methamphetamine
Adderall/Ritalin
MDMA
Crack cocaine
Nicotine

*Sedatives:*
Somas

*Hypnotics:*
Ambien

*Synthetic empathogens:* 
bk-MDMA

*Dissociatives:*
DXM
Inhalants

*Depressants:*
Alcohol

*Psychedelics:*
Mushrooms
Marijuana

I believe that about covers it.


----------



## Keaton

MDMA
LSD
4-aco-dmt
THC
JWH
hydrocodone
oxycodone
morphine
nicotine
caffeine 
methylphenidate
valium
xanax
tramadol
Nitrous 
alcohol
Salvia


----------



## comatoserct

too many to list if I tried to list all the pharms and research chems I've done
it would be easier to say the only drugs I _haven't_ tried are:

DiPT
oxymorphone
zopiclone
nitrazepam
quazepam
eszopiclone
along with quite a few amphetamine analogs


----------



## ice-zephyr

Marijuana
Tobacco
Alcohol
Caffeine
LSD
Mushrooms
Cocaine
Methamphetamine
DXM
MDMA in ecstasy and molly forms
MDA
Provigil
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Codeine
Promethazine
Soma
Klonopin
Zyprexa
Flexeril
Various Inhalants
And lots of pills that i can't recall the names of


----------



## RedRum OG

recount - in order best i can remember

adderall
oxycodone
vicodin
codeine
tramadol
weed
soma
xanax
valium
provigil
salvia
coke
kratom
ativan
vyvanse
rolls
shrooms
DXM
morphine
dexedrine
seroquel
trazadone
ambien
heroin

plus about 20 different anti-depressants and ADD and anxiety medications over.... as well as the basics like alcohol nicotine caffeine etc


----------



## vortex30

In order of age of first use:

Under 14

Caffeine

14

Alcohol
Cannabis

15	

Tobacco
DXM
Psilocybin Mushrooms
Codeine

16

Salvia Divinorum
Ecstacy (non-MDMA contents)
Amphetamine 
2C-I
Ketamine

17	

Hash and BHO
Alprazolam
Cyclobenzaprine
Oxycodone
Morphine
Diphenhydramine
DOx (Sold as LSD)

18	

Cocaine
MDMA
Clonazepam
LSD
Legal smoke mixes containing JWH-018/JWH-073/HU-210/CP-47,497
LSA
Butylone
Nitrous Oxide
Diablo XXX (contained stimulant and psychedelic piperazines)
Kratom
Zopiclone
Oxazepam
GHB (only via GBL)
Mephedrone
Methylone

19

Methylphenidate
Lorazepam
Temazepam
Diazepam
Phenazepam
MDPV
Buprenorphine
Hydromorphone

20	

MDA
Flurazepam

I'm 21 in 18 days, so things have slowed down for me in terms of trying new drugs. I have no interest in any RCs or any stimulants or any psychedelics. The only drugs I would really like to add is Methoxetamine, some more opiates and some more benzos, but really am not too concerned either. I still use drugs quite regularly, just ones I've already done which I find I've enjoyed the most (or haven't caused me much harm, at least). Cannabis, Opiates, Benzos, Alcohol, Tobacco, Ketamine (very rarely), Mushrooms (very rarely), pharmaceutical stimulants for studying (very rarely).


----------



## Diablo143

Opiates
* Codein -> Gotta love it!

Stimulants
* Methcathione -> AKA Cat in South-Africa
* Methamphetamine -> Gosh, hectic!!! Fucked for 3 days, felt like damnation and a day!!
* Caffeine -> No comment.

Benzo's
* Lorazepam -> Yummy!!
* Alprazolam -> Yummy!!

Alcohol
* Uhm Ethanol -> I'm a courageous drinker, and for my size 1,65m I can sink any bastard who challenges me

Hallucinants 
* Lysergic Acid -> Was an epic fail, tried it only once and it was a dud.

Cannabis
* The obvious -> Hate being stoned though. In fact I despise it.

Other
* Zolpidem -> The substance of the gods!!!! I love a good ambien trip!! It's like heaven, added you can't remember it!


----------



## silvercrimson

ice-smoked/iv
                 pakalolo
                 acid-4 way windowpayne/purple barreles
                 china white-iv
                 cocaine-iv

                  pills
                  morphine
                  cogentin
                  haldoll
                  phentermine
                  flexorall
                  abilify
                  lunesta


----------



## wellbeing

WoW idk but I will give it a shot and hopefully get most of them

Benzodiazepines

Xanax
Valium
Kolonopin
Ativan
The benzo that comes in caps black and green...grr can't remember oh Librium 

Opiates

Codeine 
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Tramadol
Hyrdomorphone
Oxymorphone
Phentanyl
Suboxone 
Methadone 
Heroin
Darvocet
Morphine

Hallucinogenic 

Mushrooms
LSD
DMT
2cI
2cE

Uppers

Cocaine
Adderol
Ritalin

Also a whole bunch of random shit like
Ambien
Trazadone 
Seroquil
EVERY ANTI DEPRESSANT KNOWN TO MAN
Belladonna 

And more and more and more
And I did not list marijuana for the reason that I do not consider it a drug, I mean do you consider beer and cigs drugs


----------



## wellbeing

I read some other posts and they reminded me of so many more but I think I got my favs on my list.


----------



## shishigami

In the eight months that I have been doing drugs, this is when I first tried the drug. 

July: Cannabis
August: Alcohol
September: Nitrous
October: Kratom and Shrooms
November: DMT
December: Acid, Salvia, Hydrcodone
January: 4-Aco-DMT
February: Ketamine


----------



## xeper

*Opiates*
-Codeine
-Dextropropoxyphene
-Morphine

*Stimulants*
-Amphetamines
-Dextroamphetamines

*Psychedelics*
-DXM
-Datura
-LSA
-LSD
-Shrooms
-DMT

*Benzodiazepines & Others*
-Vallium
-Alcohol 
-Marijuana
-JWH

*Worth Mentioning?*
Loins Tail
Damaina
Mugwort
Passionflower
Nutmeg (lol, cannot eat without nausea now)


----------



## D n A

It's small but it's a list nonetheless 

marijuana
mdma
caffeine
shrooms
ketamine
cocaine
ecstacy
lsd
nicotine
2cb
2ce
2ci
ghb
mda
5-meo-dipt
methylphenidate
codeine 
alcohol


----------



## ThaiDie4

-Nicotine

-Alcohol

-Marijuana

-Ecstasy (I realize X is a combination of different drugs, but I figured I'd mention it as its own  anyway)
-MDMA

-Cocaine
-Amphetamine (Adderall)

-Psilocybin mushrooms
-LSD
-2C-I
-DMT
-Salvia

-Codiene (Tylenol 3)
-Hydrocodone (Lortabs, Vicodin)
-Oxycodone (OxyContin, Percocets)
-Morphine
-Buprenorphine (Suboxone)
-Tramadol

-Alprazolam (Xanax)
-Diazepam (Valium)
-Lorazepam (Ativan)

I thought my list was decent but seeing some of these others makes me feel a bit like a prude haha.


----------



## 2manyopiates

Oxycodone (Percs, Oxycontin, Roxi, etc)
Hydrocodone (tabs&vics)
Codeine
Morphine (Kadian, MS Contin)
Meth
Adderal
Vvyanse
Ritalin
Nitrous
DUSTER(lol?)
Ecstasy
LSD
Mushrooms
DXM
Salvia(didn't get the desired effects, though)
Xanax
Valium
Kpins
Pure MDMA
White girl (cocaine)
JWH
alcohol

and of course good ol' reliable cannabis.


i'm pretty sure I didn't miss any.


----------



## Lukasmed92

Codeine
Hydrocodone
Weed
Xanax
Temazepam
Dxm
Diphenhydramine 
Sudafed, lol
Salvia
Shrooms


----------



## Cambo

Alcohol
Tobacco
Codiene
MDMA
BZP (In pills)
Mephedrone
Cocaine
Cannabis

My lists definitely not the biggest eh lol.


----------



## stoneydaze08

2ce
absinthe
alcohol
caffeine
marijuana
jwh 018
cocaine
dxm
heroin
ketamine
LSD
MDMA
methamphetamine
nicotine
tobacco
nitrous
mushrooms
salvia
xanax
suboxene
soma
klonopin
codeine
flexiril
valium
marinol
fentanyl
hydrocodone
hydromorphone
darvocet
tramadol
oxycodone
oxymorphone
ambien


----------



## DOC-EVERYTHING

oh fuck.

weed
salvia
alcohol
nitrous
adderall
ritalin
oxycodone
fentanyl
codiene
hydrocodone
cocaine
crack
soma
spice
heroin
suboxone
klonopin
xanax
valium
tempezepam
diazepam
flexeril
ambien
dxm

uhh I think thats it

tobacco


----------



## shady4091

*Opiates/Opioids*
Codeine
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Morphine
Fentanyl
Hydromorphone

*Stimulants*
Cocaine/Crack
MDMA
Methylphenidate
Dextroamphetamine

*Psychedelics*
Psilocybin
LSD
LSA
Salvia
2C-B

*Dissociatives*
DXM
Ketamine

*Benzos*
Diazepam
Lorazepam

*Other*
Cyclobenzaprine
Zopiclone
Marijuana 
Alcohol
Tobacco
Nitrous Oxide


----------



## AcidKid

Opiates:
Morphine
Fentanyl
Methadone
Buprenorphine
Heroin
Tramadol
Hydromorphone 
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Oxymorphone*BEST*
Codeine

Uppers:
Cocaine
dex/dextro amphetamine
Methlyphenidate 

Trippys:
DOB
DOA
MDA
MDMA
5-MeO-DMT
NN-DMT
5-MeO-AMT
LSD
LSA
Ketamine
DXM
2cb
2ce
N20

Downers:
sooo many benzo's
alcohol
tired of writing cuz im on downers now... and i forgot to add not very mentionable drugs such as ambien, flexeril, other sleep aids/muscle relaxants. Carisopridol is the only one worth mentioning IMO. Did I spell that right?

I wants to try GHB and Mescaline the most out of all the drugs ive yet to ingest, and perhaps ibogaine for the awesome life changing trip plus I have an opi addiction i need to kick.


----------



## Some_Dude27

Opiates-
Codeine (syrup and tylenol 3 pills)
Hydrocodone (Vicodin)
Oxycodone ( Percocet and oxycontin)
Morphine (MS contin)
Hydromorphone (Dilaudid) *CURRENT FAVORITE*
Bupernorphine (Suboxone)
Heroin (Black tar only)

Stimulants-
Ritalin
adderall
Methamphetamine (Crystal, glass)
Cocaine (Hydrocloride and rock/crack)

Dissassociates-
DXM
Ketamine

Benzodiazepines-
Diazepam- (Vallium)
Clonazepam (Klonopin)
Temazepam (Restoril) 
Alprazolam (Xanax)
Lorazepam (Ativan)
Zolipedem (Ambien)

Others- 
Weed
Alcohol
Lyrica
Soma
Flexiril
LSD
Mushrooms
Salvia
MDMA (both pressed pills and Molly)
LSA
Peyote 
Nitrous Oxide


----------



## spf

weed
lsa
salvia 
mushrooms
lsd
2c-e
2c-i
2c-b
diazepam-valium
flurazepam-dalmane
coediene
mdma
mda
meph/methedrone
bzp
crack
ketamine
cocaine 
speed
nitrous

I could swear im missing something


----------



## CaPoNe.

Opiates/Opioids
Codeine
Kratom
Tramadol
O-desmethyl-tramadol
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Morphine
Oxymorphone
Hydromorphone
Diacetylmorphine Powder and Tar
Opium
Bupernorphine

Stimulants
Cocaine
MDMA
MDA
Mephedrone
Methylone
Methylphenidate
Dextroamphetamine/Levoamphetamine
Methamphetamine
BZP
TFMPP

Psychedelics
Psilocybin
LSD
LSA
Salvia
2C-I
2C-E
2C-B
DMT

Dissociatives
DXM
Ketamine
PCP

Benzos
Diazepam
Lorazepam
Alprazolam
clonazapam
Temazapam

Antihistamines
Promethazine
Hydroxizine
Diphenhydramine

Other
Marijuana 
Alcohol
Tobacco
Nitrous Oxide 
JWH-018


----------



## girlygrrl

Stuff I've done recreationally...(I'm not going to bother with valid Rx as I've had too many to name)...

*Use often:
*
DXM
Nitrous Oxide
2c-e
5-HTP
MDMA
4-FA

*Used often in past:*

Ketamine
LSD
Caffeine
*
Used occasionally:*

Alcohol
Mephedrone
Hydrocodone
Oxycontin
Percocet
Codeine
Salvia Divinorum
Coca Tea
Chocolate
Vicodin
Xanax

*Used Rarely:*

Cannabis (oral and smoked)
Mushrooms
Methylone
Cocaine
Absinthe
Ephedra
Soma

*Used once:*

Tobacco (hookah, never tried cigarettes)
4-HO-MET
2C-T-2
MDPPP
PCP-laced joint
E w/pipes
E w/meth
JWH-18
Calea Zacatechichi

*Plan To Try Eventually:*

DMT
Mescaline
Methoxetamine
Piracetam
2c-i
2c-b
2c-t-7
4-aco-dmt
5-methyl-mda
Alkyl nitrites


----------



## csrpj

*Classic Psychedelics*
LSD
DMT
Shrooms
Mescaline
DMT
Ayahuasca
Ibogaine
weed

*Newer Psychedelics + RC's*
2CB
2CE
4-HO-MET
aMT
Methylone

*Dissociative*
DXM
Nitrous

*Downers*
valium
ativan
oxazepam
alcohol
vicodin
oxycodone
poppy pods

*Uppers*
E
MDMA
nicotine
cocaine
adderall

*antidepressants*
wellbutrin
tianpetine

*Supplements/Nootropics/Adaptogens/Etc*
piracetam
aniracetam
oxiracetam
phenibut
bacopa
rhodiola
...and a million more in this category

Soon to try (maybe anyway): methoxetamine, 5-apb, 6-apb, 4-FMP, 4-meo-pcp, kanna, amanita


----------



## hotelyorba

Opiates:
Darvocet
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Codeine

Benzos:
Diazepam
clonazepam
Lorazepam
Alprozolam

Other pharms:
Hydroxyzine
Doxepin
Trazodone
Gabapentin
Paxil
Amytriptyline
Ambien
Lunesta
Skelaxin
adderall

Weed
Alcohol
Kava
Valerian
Tobacco


----------



## f'n a-hole

Mallomars
Adiantium
Half Jacksons
Likoquinine
Willy Nillys
Gabba Goobas
Eukodol
Osteoperosis
Silverback Tranquilizers
El Caminos
Vladivostok
GC-161
Nose Goblins
Fliff
Possum Gristle
Hairy Marys
Harry Careys
Grape Joules
Women's 50+ Advantage One-a-Day Tablets
Onomatopoeias
Exploding Sizzle Saucers
Gravity Rainbows
Knute Rockneys
Dimethylfagamolagine-37 Crystals
Pussy Wussys
Eldorado Biarritzes
Triangulators
Metamusil Suppositories
Nipple Ticklers
Nimitz-class Donkey Dinglers
Regulators ft. Nate Dogg
Spuyten Duyvils
Barbara Stanwycks
Hojo Flapjacks
Husker Dus
Potentiometers
Weasel Warts
Poppa Smurfs
Menstrual Discharge

and weed bluntz


----------



## badjaja

5-MeO-DMT
N,N-DMT
4-AcO-DMT
Psilocybe semilanceata and cubensis, some truffles too
Ketamine
N2O
4-MeO-PCP
Salvia divinorum
LSD
2C-B
2C-C
2C-D
2C-E
2C-I
Nutmeg
MDMA
Coke
Amphetamine
Methamphetamine
MDPV
Methylphenidate
Methedrone
Diazepam
Alprozalam
Clonazepam
Flunitrazepam
Alcohol
Nordiazepam
GHB
Weed & Hash
JWH-073
Tramadol
Soma
Methylone


----------



## soldier173

*favoties are Cannabis and Opiates*

opiates

Opium
Methadone
Buprenorphine
Codeine
Oxycodone
Morphine
Heroin


Benzos/downer

Seconal
Nebutal
Diazepam
Booze/alcoholPhenobarbital[/color]

Psychadelics

LSD
MDMA
MDA
MDAI
Ketamine
PCP
Hash
Weed
Nitrous oxide
Shrooms (various strains... liberty caps, cambodian, mexiacan...)
Amanita Muscara
Blue Lotus
Poppers (amyl nitrate)
Mescaline (san pedro)


Stims

Cocaine
Crack
Amphetamine
speed
Methamphetamine
Nicotine (Ciggs)
Caffeine
ephedrine
Pseudo-ephedrine


----------



## Chatative

In no real order - still plenty I want to add to the list :D

Alcohol
Weed
Poppers
Shrooms
Salvia
Mephedrone
Methylone
Butylone
MDMA
6-APB
Methoxetamine
aMT
Methiopropamine
MDAI
6-APB
Codeine
Dihydrocodeine
Pseudo-ephedrine


----------



## MarkoPolo

Cannabis in all its forms (oil, hash, bud etc)
JWH-xxxx substituted cannabinoids
MDMA 
MDA
bk-MDMA
MDPV
4-MMC (by far my favourite. strangely, crystal mmc beats xtc)
Speed
Diazepam
Alcohol
Absinthe (alcohol i know but its soooo different)
BZP


i really though id done a lot, i guess not looking at some of these.


----------



## MarkoPolo

Chatative said:


> In no real order - still plenty I want to add to the list :D
> 
> Alcohol
> Weed
> Poppers
> Shrooms
> Salvia
> Mephedrone
> Methylone
> Butylone
> MDMA
> 6-APB
> Methoxetamine
> aMT
> Methiopropamine
> MDAI
> 6-APB
> Codeine
> Dihydrocodeine
> Pseudo-ephedrine



so many research chems!!


----------



## Gormur

Anti-depressants/Anti-psychotics/NRIs:
Atomoxetine
Bupropion
Buspirone
Duloxetine
Fluoxetine
Olanzapine
Trazodone

Anti-histamines:
Citerizine
Dimenhydrinate
Diphenhydramine  
Loratadine
Promethazine

Benzodiazepines:
Alprazolam
Clonazepam
Diazepam
Lorazepam
Phenazepam

Non-benzodiazepines/GABAergics:
Gabapentin
Pregabalin
Zolpidem

Corticosteroids:
Methylprednisolone
Prednisolone

Muscle-relaxants:
Methocarbamol

Opiates:
Codeine
Hydrocodone
Meperidine
Morphine
Propoxyphene
Tramadol

Psychedelics:
Cannabis
LSD
Psilocybin mushrooms 
Salvia Divinorum

Solvents/Inhalants:
Acetone
Ethanol
Ether
Toluene

Stimulants:
Amphetamine (D,L)
Methamphetamine (D,L)
Arecoline
BZP
Caffeine
Cocaine
Crack
3-FMC
Kola
mCPP
MDA
MDMA
bk-MDMA
MDPV
4-MEC
Nicotine
Pseudoephedrine
TMFPP

Synthetic Cannabinoids:
AM-2201
JWH-018
JWH-079
JWH-122
JWH-210
RCS-8 / SR-18

OTC/Other subs:
Acetaminophen
Adrenaline/Epinephrine (EpiPen)
DXM
Ginseng
Ibuprofen
Kava
Kola
Melatonin
Methoxy-safrole
Passion Flower
St John’s Wort
Theophylline
Thujone
Vitamins
Amino Acids
Nootropics


----------



## TheAzo

Cannabinoids:
Cannabis
Hash
CP-47,497
CP-55,940
JWH-018
JWH-019
JWH-073
JWH-081
JWH-122
JWH-203
JWH-210
JWH-250
AM-694 (possibly fake)

Benzos:
Alprazolam
Clonazepam
Diazepam
Etizolam
Lorazepam
Phenazepam
Temazepam

Other Gabaergics:
Ethanol
2-methyl-2-butanol
Phenprobamate
Carisoprodol
Etaqualone

Opiates:
Buprenorphine
Codeine
Hydrocodone
Kratom (garbage!)
Oxycodone
Poppy Pod Tea

Stimulants:
Amphetamine Mixed Salts
Caffeine
Ephedrine
4-FA
3-FMC
Methylone
MDPV
MDPPP
Buphedrone
Ethcathinone
Methylphenidate
Modafinil
Kanna (herb)
Probably mephedrone/butylone/etc, in a batch of god-knows-what sold as 5-IAI, and a batch of god-knows-what sold as 6-APB. Both batches test consistently with cathinones) 

Empathogens:
aMT (low doses only)
MDMA (not above threshold dose - waiting for the right time)
MDAI
6-APB (not above threshold, only had small sample - have gotten proper samples of real 5-APB and 6-APB, but havn't bioassayed them)
5-IAI (both fake and real; the real stuff was profoundly dysphoric)

Psychedelics:
2C-B
2C-C
2C-D
2C-E
2C-I
2C-P (threshold only)
2C-T-2
2C-T-7 (2C-T-4 waiting to be tested)
TMA-2 (A++ chem, would take again - unfortunately, near impossible to get)
Mushrooms
4-HO-MET
4-HO-MiPT
4-AcO-DMT
5-MeO-MiPT
LSD
DOC (Threshold only)
(Have, but havn't tasted, DMT, DPT, 5-MeO-DMT, 4-AcO-DiPT)


Dissociatives:
Ketamine
Tiletamine (I think - second-rate fake K that tests differently)
Methoxetamine
DXM (therapeutic, not recreational)
4-MeO-PCP (sub-threshold)
Nitrous

Other:
Salvia
Ether
Xylene (unintentionally, god that stuff makes me feel crappy!)
Nicotine/Tobacco
Kava
Piracetam
Aniracetam
Ephedra
Guarana
Lady Slipper Root
Betal Nut
Blue Lotus


----------



## batailleseyes

*Urine??*

........ uh ....... um........ no comment.


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

batailleseyes said:


> ........ uh ....... um........ no comment.



what this guy said. I would never drink my own urine to trip.


----------



## TheAzo

MyWayIsTheHighWay said:


> I even drank my own urine to trip. the active ingredient in Amanita Muscaria passes unchange into your urine. I think I read that you will pee out 75%, while the rest is absorbed in your body.



Something like that - This was common in areas where Amanita Muscaria was used traditionally. Though, i'm not sure why you'd do that now, when you can buy amanita muscaria online for cheap.


----------



## girlygrrl

LogicSoDeveloped said:


> what this guy said. I would never drink my own urine to trip.



Time for some "you know you're an etard when ..." jokes?


----------



## kylemcr

In chronological order:

Caffeine
Alcohol
Cannabis
Hydrocodone
MDMA
Nicotine/Tobacco
DXM
Adderal/dextroamphetamines
Oxycodone
Nitrous
Hash/cannabis concentrates
Lorazepam
Tramadol
Alprazolam
Ketamine
Mushrooms
Diazepam
LSD
JWH-018
BZP
2-CI
Methylone
2-CD
DMT
2-CB


----------



## Fixed5217

I think that after a certain exploratory point, this becomes a useless pissing contest...
That said, I've tried all or as much as I need to to get a feel for each class and effect of every drug

I don't feel like pissing my list...If you want to know about one, pm me


----------



## Flying_L0TUS

Caffeine
Alcohol
Nicotine (yuck)
Cannabis
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Codeine
Tramadol
Methylphenidate
Amphetamine salts (Adderall)
Carisoprodol
Cyclobenzaprine
Metaxalone
Diazepam
Clonazepam
Temazepam
Doxylamine
Diphenhydramine
Salvia
Kratom
Kava
Methylone
4-Fluoroamphetamine
Mephedrone
Psilocybin mushrooms
Spice-type blend (I'm guessing JWH-018/073)
Gabapentin
Zolpidem
Adrafinil
DXM


Think that's about it. Most of these I've done only once/small handful of times.


----------



## SpecialK_

I'm surprised you can all remember. There are too many sleepers/benzos/random chemicals out there I've somehow come across and tried alongside the well known ones. Even two years ago I couldn't write up a list and it's probably doubled by now! No dicksize intended, just truth.


----------



## J-DuB

In no particular order:

Weed/Hash (duh)
Alcohol (duh)
Nicotine (duh)
Spice: CP47/497/HU210/JWH018/JWH073/JWH200/JWH081/JWH250/AM-678/ (duh) 
Caffeine (duh)
Tourine (duh)
Gurana (duh)
Shrooms/Psilocyben 
Ecstasy/MDMA
Cocaine/Crack
DXM/Robofry
Meth/Crystal
Hydrocodone/Norcos/Watsons
Oxycodone/Percocet
Oxycontin
Alpazolam/Xanax
Adderal/Amphetamine Salts
Ritalin
Absinthe/Absente
Lorazapam/Ativan
Xanalfex/Tizanidine
Flexeril/Cyclonezoprine
Codiene 
Kratom
Salvia Divinorum
Klononpin
Diazapam/Valium
Acid/LSD
Air Duster (huffed)
Cymbalta
Lexapro
Welbutrin
Steroids(they were prescribed, forget the same)
Ginko (duh)
Ginseng(duh again) 
Zoloft
Ambien
Diphenhydramine
Dramamine/Dimenhydrinate
Roofies/Flunitrazepam
Nitrous Oxide/Laughing gas/Whip-hits
St. John's Wart
Damiana
Rubber cement fumes (huffed)
LSA
Cannabicyclohexanol
Darvocet
I've had an Epidural... Dunno what they use n it wasn't recreational but it F*CKED me up...
Psuedoephedrine
Ephedra
Valerian Root
Hops (smoked)
Passion Flower (smoked)
Prozac/Fluoxetine
Melatonin 
MDA
Dextromethorphan
Guaifenesin
Phenylephrine

And more that I took at a party or something and either wasn't told what they were or have forgotten cuzit's been years 

But my Favz in this oreder are:

Ecstasy/MDMA
THC
Oxycontin
Valium/Diazepam 
Alcohol
Shrooms/Psilocyben 


:D


----------



## girlygrrl

I have to add Nux Vomica to my list, Strychnine is an interesting chemical.  It definitely increases visual perception and reaction time, and would probably be great for video games and similar stuff.  I can see why it was banned from the Olympics.


----------



## Alex000

Alprazolam
Clonazepam
Lorazepam (once)
Butalbital
Alcohol
Valerian Root Extract
Kava Kava Extract 

Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Codeine
Fentanyl (IV push in hospital)
Hydromorphone (IV push in hospital)
Tramadol

Dextromethorphan
Nitrous Oxide
Diphenhydramine (higher dose)

Methylphenidate
Nicotine
Caffeine

Thinks that's about it. Sadly short, I am great enthusiast, but with limited access.


----------



## Chadanseba

Hmm...

Opiates
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone 
Oxycontin

OTC Drugs 8)
DXM (Dextromethorphan)
Diphenhydramine
Dimenhydrinate
Propylhexedrine
Nitrous Oxide (If that counts)

Other/Etc
Weed
Alcohol
JWH-018


----------



## ugly

There are no drugs that have ever been available to me that I didn't try. I wanted to give this thread a better answer and as I thought about it, I discovered that I have done every substance to which I was ever introduced. 

Drugs just come along and I try them out when they come through. I haven't ever stuck with much. Except weed. I have been able to get marijuana for the last 40 years. Now it is easier than ever and I am happy about that. LSD and other hallucinogens came and went. Coke came and went. Pharmaceuticals like Valium I've had almost all those because my mom has been getting prescriptions most of my life. (My father was an undercover narc until he retired. My mom was and is a heavy prescription drug user. I became a highly educated carefully hidden drug user.)

If I feel like a drug has gotten cumbersome (as with heroin) or a drug becomes totally unavailable (as with oxy's) I stop that drug. I am fortunate I guess. I don't have any more trouble stopping drugs than I do starting them.

I have never used a needle though. I will not use a needle. I have had access. I have been tempted. I have not used a rig.


----------



## nolys

Alcohol
Caffeine
Nicotine
Cannabis
Cocaine
Mdma
Bzp
Other piperazines
Codeine
tramadol
Diazepam
Mephedrone
Street Amphetamine 
Ritilan
Adderal
Mda
2cb low dose 
Lsd
Mdpv
Nrg-1
Morphine
butane 
Propane
Jwh
Salvia
Kratom
Lu head rush pills (?) 

Probably more but I can't remember...
Holy fuck I'm only 18 I didn't think it would have been that long


----------



## ugly

lol, better slow your roll, nolys.


----------



## nolys

I hope to get my list to 50 by the time I'm 25


----------



## mad_demon_man_ant

weed
opium
hydrocodone
oxycodone
zolpiderm
lsd
mdma
2ce
2ci
2ct2
2cp
codeine
shrooms
dxm
vyvanse, adderal, ritalin 
morphine
cocaine
alcohol
tobacco
nitrous
diflourothane
JWH

im 15


----------



## Im_Soooooo_High

god damn 15 ?^^^^

weed
xanax
ativan
oxycodone
hydrocodone
codiene
coke
kpins
jwh-18
dxm
booze
tobacco
aderal
vyvanse
concerta
zoloft

AGE: 16


----------



## anonymous1419

Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Hydromorphone
Oxymorphone
Heroin

Alprazolam 
Clonazepam
Diazepam
Cyclobenzaprine
Amphetamine
Cocaine
Mushrooms
LSD
Marijuana
JWH-0xx
MDMA
Alcohol
Nicotine


----------



## llama112

I truly love this thread.  It makes me not feel like a druggie in comparison  lol.  But it is seriously awesom.
And I don't know how to categorize them but my list is pretty short anyway.
MDMA
MDA
GHB
Ketamine
Coke
Weed
Mushrooms
2C-E
2C-I
Alcohol


----------



## ayavisions

Oral DMT
Nutmeg
aMT
4-HO-MET
4-ACO-DMT
4-HO-MiPT
5-MEO-MIPT
5-MEO-DALT
Mescaline 
LSA
Salvia
Methylone
Mephedrone
Butylone
d-Amphetamine
Methamphetamine
Dimethocaine
Cocaine
MDPV
Heroin
MDMA
2C-B
2C-E
25-C NBOMe (NBOMe-2C-C)
DOC
DOI
Ketamine
Methoxetamine
Datura
Cannabis
6-APB
JWH-018
JWH-250
JWH-071
AM-2201
Phenazepam
MDAT


PHARMAS:
DXM
Codeine
Morphine
Oxycodone
Flunitrazepam
Alprazolam
Temazepam
Clonazepam
Diazepam
Triazolam
Nitrazepam
(psuedo)Ephedrine

Total madness


----------



## w33dsp34k

*Opioids:*
- morphine 
- codeine 
- hydrocodone 
- hydromorphone
- oxycodone 
- heroin
- fentanyl 



*Benzodiazepines:*
- diazepam
- lorazepam
- clonazepam


*Dissociatives:*
- ketamine
- Salvia Divinorum
- dextromethorphan
- nitrous oxide

*Phenethylamine derivatives:*
- methamphetamine
- amphetamine
- mephedrone
- MDMA
- MDA
- 2C-B
- 2C-I
- 2C-E


*Tryptamine derivatives:*
- LSD
- DMT
- psylocybine/psylocyne

*Other:*
- cocaine / crack
- cannabis (hash--in many forms including oil etc) edibles, kief
-jwh-018
-5http
-Alcohol


----------



## The Rock Monster

Cannabis
Cocaine powder
Crack cocaine
Ethanol 
Xanax 
Klonopin
Whippets
Dustoff
Hash
Psilocybin mushrooms
2ci
2cb
Mdma
Adderall
Methamphetamines (crystal)
Salvia
Dmt, or somethin like that
Datura / Jimsonweed
Caffeine
Ambien
Central American cocaine is amazing btw.
Umm. Spice.
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Buprenorphine
LOTS of black tar
Im sure ive done some more strange drugs...i cant remember them all atm. But ya, ive done a looooot of drugs.


----------



## lulzkiller

Psychedelics:

LSA
LSD
Psilocybin
2C-B
2C-C
Salvia

Cannabinoids:

Cannabis/hash
JWH-018

Entactogens:

MDMA
Methylone
MMA

Dissociatives:

Ketamine
Nitrous Oxide

Benzodiazepines:

Clonazepam

Opioids:

Tramadol
Ketobemidone
Heroin

Stimulants:

Caffeine
Nicotine
Street amphetamine

GABA:

Alcohol
GBL/GHB


----------



## SkagKush

been wanting to do this for awhile......

ill update tonight when i have more time.....


----------



## whataboutheforests

cannabis
caffeine
alcohol
salvia
nicotine
hydrocodone
oxycodone
cocaine
mdma
amphetamine
methamphetamine
xanax
mushrooms
lsd
oxycontin
mda
dxm
piperazine
2C-I
4-AcO-DMT


----------



## guy1234

nolys said:


> Alcohol
> Caffeine
> Nicotine
> Cannabis
> Cocaine
> Mdma
> Bzp
> Other piperazines
> Codeine
> tramadol
> Diazepam
> Mephedrone
> Street Amphetamine
> Ritilan
> Adderal
> Mda
> 2cb low dose
> Lsd
> Mdpv
> Nrg-1
> Morphine
> butane
> Propane
> Jwh
> Salvia
> Kratom
> Lu head rush pills (?)
> 
> Probably more but I can't remember...
> Holy fuck I'm only 18 I didn't think it would have been that long



caffeine, nicotine, alcohol, kratom, butane, propane and ''head rush pills'' aside, (leaving you on 22 i think) we'll see how mine compares when i write it out after i'm done writing this lol i dont actually know how long it is yet. lets be honest people aren't here to dick on other people, just to take pride (in a ''yes we know we're showing off get over it way what else was going to happen'' friendly way) in sharing a list well earnt. i'm only making a point of this because i'm 17 and thought it'd be a laugh to compare it to another youth's  (yes irresponsible harm escalation attitude ruining the sombre danger of drugs, i know but its not like this threads going to help anyone as it is). right amphets are making me ramble probably offending someone or other along the way, expect alot more bullshit on bluelight for the next twelve hours, time for the bloody list lol

cannabis
salvia
2-Methyl, Butan-2-ol
methylphenidate (ritalin)
unidentified pipirazine (almost certain it was BZP)
6-APB
alpha-methyltryptamine (aMT)
methoxetamine
methiopropamine
etizolam
temazepam
diazepam
2c-b
psilocybin mushrooms
LSD
DMT
mephedrone
methylone
amphetamine sulphate
MDMA
cocaine
ketamine

23  so pretty much the same, its good to know there are other teenagers who take interest in being educated about what they're doing and drugs are more of their hobby than just buying drugs because they want to get trashed, realise they dont know shit about the drugs or what to do with them *all heads turn towards yours truely who gives them a quick crash course in any basic survival advice for the night, and the best way to ingest their drugs, the essentials as quickly as possible and hope they dont get too bored to listen whilst its still important for them to know, and THEN embark on a talk about the basic background chemistry of the drugs action, any interesting facts about it and answer any questions, this part is optional and jsut me getting too enthusiastic with the wrong people

 anywayz was nice comparing ''bluelight-dick-size'' which is apparently what everyone is being accused of, so i thought ''a mature, honest person thinks dicksizing/showing off is pointless, childish and is not helpful or useful.'' and then i thought ''but say a person who knows that there is no point when someone suddenly ''grows up'' in their life and some things will always remain, and say this person was EVEN MORE honest with himself than the last one he would be able to admit that humans are humans, and that when a group of serious drug users get asked for a list, the one chance to let their hair down a bit from harm reduction and allow them to drop the modesty and maybe take pride in showing off their work a _little bit_ just to remind people that there is a reason we listen to them

FML after ''anywayz'' was meant to be a goodbye, fucking speed and overjustification :L

GOODBYE time for the responsible hat to go back on once i've left the thread

guy1234


----------



## Psychotrope

Opiates:
Buprenorphine

Stimulants:
Methylphenidate
Caffeine

Dissociatives:
Dextromethorphan

Deleriants:
Diphenhydramine

Psychedelics: 
Psilocybin Mushrooms
Salvia Divinorum

Entactogens: 
MDMA (molly)
MDA (apparently there was a good amount in some molly I had)

Other:
Weed
Alcohol
Tobacco


----------



## Rojo

Light-Weight incoming... 

*PLANTS* 

Cannabis 
Salvia/extracts (psychedelic/dissociative)
Kratom/extracts (Opiate/Stimulant)
Hawaiian Baby Woodrose (psychedelic)
Tobacco 

*FUNGI * 

Fly Agaric Mushrooms (deliriant/dissociative/psychedelic)

*CHEMICALS - PAINKILLERS* 

Vicodin  

*CHEMICALS - PSYCHEDELICS* 

DXM 

*CHEMICALS - DELIRIANTS* 

DPH  

*CHEMICALS - STIMULANTS* 

Caffeine

*CHEMICALS - RESEARCH CHEMS* 

Synthetic Cannabinoids


----------



## lmc422

Mostly all of these are or have been done by IV. Atleast the ones that can be. Before I began to IV I would snort them. But that was many moons ago. Hehe
Oxycodone (all types, perks - oxys)
Hydrocodone
Tramadol
Demerol
Flexaril
Coke
Crack
Alcohol
Heroin
Pot (buds & the thc pills)
Fentanyl 
Many, many, many types of sleeping pills  like zyprexa, seroquil, trazadone, ambian, ect.
Hydromorphone
Valuim
Morphine (pills and liquid)
Caffine
Nicotine
Codine (pills & syrup)
Acid
Pcp
Wet (I think that's ciggs dipped in embalming fluid not sure tho bc it was years ago)
Extacy pills
Pure mdma 
Ritalin
Concerta
Benzos of all types
Soma
Lyrica
All sorts of psych meds (wayyyyy too many to even begin to list but some include Thorazine, antidepressants, antisycotics, ect.)
Crystal meth
Suboxone
Methadone
**I think I may be forgetting some so I'll prob update when I remember. Lol


----------



## hustlababy09

Jeez I thought my list was long. haha.

Heroin
Methadone
Ecstasy
Crack
Cocaine
Alcohol
Vicodin
Hydrocodone
Xanax
Trazadone
Klonopin
Marijuana
Darvocet
Morphine 
Valium

I know I've done more but can't think of them right now.


----------



## !_MDMA_!

weed
mdma
shrooms
lsd
oxy
hydrocodone
dxm
alcohol
nicotine
ritalin/concerta
salvia 10x


----------



## fallingup

Weed
Alcohol
Nicotine
Cocaine
Caffeine
Shrooms 
Ecstasy
Hydrocodone
Codeine
Oxycodone
Oxycontin
Clonazepam/Klonopin
Modafanil/Provigil
Alpazolam/Xanax
Adderall/Ritalin/Concerta/Dexedrine
Salvia
Diazepam/Valium
Pseudoephedrine
Ephedra
Dextromethorphan
Mephedrone
Methylone
2C-E


----------



## brandiisamonkey

I'm not good at grouping them but here's my list to the best of my memory

Oxycodone (in most of it's forms) 
Hydrocodone
Tramadol
Demerol
Flexaril
Coke
Crack
Alcohol
Pot 
ambian
Valuim
Caffine
Nicotine
Codine
Acid
Extacy
Soma
Suboxone
Methadone
2C-I
2C-B
Mushrooms
GHB
Xanax
Kalonopin
Vyvanse
Adipex
Oxycontin
Salvia
Ephedra


also, I'm 27... most of these drugs were not even a part of my vocabulary until I was around 23... Before then all I had ever experimented with other than the legal things was just pot...


----------



## EmptyProductions

Weed/Hash/edibles(Didn't start smoking until 17, which is when i got my medical marijuana license. I'm 19 now and still have my license.)

As for everything else

codeine
Vicodin(prescribed on and off)
Oxycontin
xanax(prescribed)
ativan(used to have them prescribed but not for the time being)
ecstasy
Adderal 
alcohol 
ambien
valium
Soma
tramadol


----------



## JoeTrance69

Marijuana
Alcohol
Tobacco
Ecstasy
Cocaine
Adderall
Ritalin
DXM
Hydrocodone
Xanax
Salvia

Maybe others i cant remember. if psychedelics were more available here, i sure would love to add some to my list.


----------



## Crankinit

Roughly in order:

Caffeine
Alcohol
Marijuana
Ecstasy
Nicotine
Methamphetamine
LSD
Valium
Nitrous
BZP
Ketamine 
Xanax
Codeine
Fentanyl
Oxycodone
Morphine
Dexamphetamine
Buprenorphine
Nitrazepam
Mephedrone
MDPV
4-MAR
Clonazepam
Hydromorphone
Phenazepam
Methadone
Methoxetamine

I'm sure I'm missing a few.


----------



## dubdubbawobwob

Cannabinoids (4):
Weed
JWH018
JWH122
AM2201

Opiods(7):
oxycodone
morphine
codeine
hydrocodone
propoxyphene
tramadol
Kratom

nonopiod depressants(6):
lorazepam
clonezepam
alprazolam
diazepam
zolpidem
alcohol

Stimulants(12+):
nicotine
caffeine
cocaine
BZP (suspected roll)
methamphetamine (suspected roll)
amphetamine
methylphenidate
MDPV
alpha-PPP
NEB
buphedrone
bk-MDMA
other pipes (rolls)

Deleriant:
DPH

Psychedelics(21):
MDA
MDMA
2c-e
2c-c
2c-t-7
2c-i
2c-b
2c-p
mescaline
DOM
DOC
DOx(adulterated blotter) (probably dob or doi)
DOB DRAGONFLY
Amanita musciara
LSD
4-AcO-DMT
shrooms
DMT
5-meo-dmt
yopo seeds (bufetonin/ 5-HO-DMT)
DPT

Dissociatives (5):
DXM
ketamine
methoxetamine
nitrous
Salvia


----------



## shishigami

I guess I'll update this again. Still in order. 

Alcohol
Weed
Nitrous
Kratom
Shrooms 
DMT
Vicodin
Salvia
Acid
4-Aco-DMT
Ketamine
DPT
4-HO-MPT
2C-I
2C-C
bk-MDMA
DOC

All in the past year save for the alcohol.


----------



## dropthatpickle

The fake tiny joint in the mouth of a doll from Jamaica (4th grade), alcohol, weed, valium, strawberry mescaline (whatever THAT was), black mollies, quaaludes, opiated Nepalese finger hash, regular hash, windowpane, fresh peyote, mushrooms, poppers, opium, heroin (I think it may have been Dilaudid, though), moonshine (not even close to ETOH, imho), furanone di-hydro., AC+C, cocaine, Lortabs, butalbitol, Soma, Tramadol, mephedrone, methylone, JWH081, and methoxetamine.


----------



## Keaton

MDMA
LSD
4-aco-dmt
THC
JWH
hydrocodone
oxycodone
morphine
nicotine
caffeine 
methylphenidate
valium
xanax
tramadol
Nitrous 
alcohol
Salvia
DMT
Ketamine


----------



## ColdNorth

*First inventory ever*

Opium
Codeine
Morphine
Tramadol
Oxycodone
Ethyl morphine
Buprenorphine

Kratom (uhh awful)

Alprazolam
Clonazepam
Temazepam
Diazepam
Oxazepam
Midazolam
Lorazepam

Zopiclone

LSD
LSA
MDMA/MDA/I have no idea what some pills have had
Salvia
2c-e
Unknown 2c-X's
Weed? =)
Psilocybin
DXM
Bromo-Dragonfly which assholes sell as LSD
Amanitas (no effect)
Ayahuasca (puke, no effect)

Methamphetamine
Methylphenidate
Ephedrine
Dextroamphetamine
Caffeine
Alcohol(?)

Citalopram
Escitalopram
Mirtazapine
Pregabalin
Quetiapine
Clozapine
Paroxetine
Lithium Carbonate
Valproic acid
Gabapentin

I think that's most of it. OTC stuff seems pointless to add.


Some of you guys have done a LOT. How do you keep your sanity and cognitive skills intact? I feel like this has taken a big toll. Also wish I had your connections.


----------



## SangerRainsford

wow taking such an inventory is kinda...intense lol!!
/me:
- almost anything *remotely* 'commonplace' by soph/jr. yr of college ("commonplace" includes all relatively common opes, stims, benzo's, anything OTC, and a plethora of ABC123 psych's.)
- exotics: prohormones (masterdrol, halodrol, etc), tons of analogues of common trypts/phenethyls, and tons of quasi-legal products/preparations (kratom, hbw, morning glories, etc etc etc)
//wish there were a way to get this whole thread into excel or something, i'd love to see everyone stacked up on a proper graph for this ;PPP


----------



## Tommyboy

^ Go for it.  That is how I compile all of the census data.


----------



## SangerRainsford

uhh i wanna go for it... my list is probably 75%+ done...  
/am drinking heavily right now, so:
//Plz, NOBODY quote me!!  b nice, i dunno if i'll be freakin out tomorrow am
////edit(see ur pm's)


----------



## Black

Black said:


> Psychedelics/Hallucinogens:
> LSD
> Shrooms
> DMT
> TMA
> Fly Agaric
> Salvia
> 
> Entactogens:
> MDMA
> MDA
> MDE
> Methylone
> *Mephedrone*
> 
> Stimulants:
> Caffeine
> Amphetamine
> Methamphetamine
> Ephedrine
> Pseudoephedrine
> Methcathinone
> Cocaine
> *MDPV*
> 
> Dissociatives:
> Ketamine
> DXM
> N2O
> 
> Opiates:
> Dihydrocodeine
> Codeine
> Morphine (Poppy Seed Tea)
> Tilidine
> 
> Benzos:
> Alprazolam
> Diazepam
> Bromazepam
> Triazolam
> 
> Inhalants/Solvents:
> Alcohol
> GBL
> Ether
> Chloroform
> Butan
> 
> Other:
> Tobacco
> Cannabis
> Kava Kava
> Valerian



new ones in bold. more to come soon


----------



## notshooked

I haven't really done many compared to most people on this site but here it goes.

Alcohol
Nicotine
Caffeine
Marijuana
K2
Shrooms
Hydrocodone
Ecstasy
Cocaine(first time was today)


----------



## azgaza

*Psychedelics*
LSD
Magic mushrooms
2c-b
4-ho-mipt
DMT
*
Dissociatives*
Ketamine
Nitrous Oxide
Methoxetamine

*Downers*
Cannabis
Diazepam
Loprazolam
Codeine
Alcohol

*Stimulants*
Coffee
Nicotine
Coca-leaves


----------



## Mongrel

*Stimulants*
Meth (twice)
Caffiene (alot)
Nicotine (all the time)
Amphetamine/Adderol (few times)
Ritalin/Concerta (few times)
Dextro-amphetamine (once)
Kratom (few times)

*Downers*
Ethanol (addicted for a while)
Wild dagga (few times)

*Opiates*
Vicodin (Once, Non-recreational)

*Dissociatives*
DXM (once)
Salvia Divinorum (Too many times to count)

*Psychedelics*
Psilocybes (seven times, varying dosages)
DMT (too many times to know)
LSA (once)
LSD (twice)

*Cannabis*
Indica (no way of knowing)
Sativa (not as much as indica)

*Atypical*
Salvia Offinialis (thujone, couple times)


----------



## LadyLucid

*Opiates*
Codeine
Oxycodone

*Benzos*
Escitalopram

*Other Downers*
Booze/Alcohol

*Psychadelics*
LSD
2C-I
Marijuana
Hash
Shrooms 

*Others*
Nicotine 
Caffeine
Ephedrine
Diphenhydramine
some steroid


----------



## OverteHorizonRadar

ritalin, cocaine, mirtazipine, prozac, clonazepam, marijuana, ecstasy, methamphetamine, mushrooms, codeine, oxycodone, salvia, ketamine, tobacco :D


----------



## adamski10

LSD
Shrooms
2c-e
2c-i
2c-p
2c-c
2c-d
2c-b
4-ho-met
5-meo-dalt
AMT
Fly algarics
Salvia
MDMA
MDA
MDE
Methylone
mephedrone
Benzo fury
Caffeine 
Amphetamine
Ephedrine
Pseudoephedrine
Methcathinone
Cocaine
mdpv
Pmma
Ketamine
DXM
N2O
MXE
Cannabis
Jwh-220
Tramadol
Codiene
Heroin
Dihydrocodiene
Morphine
Opium
Diazepam
Lorazepam
phenazepam
Zopyclone
Xannax
Bzp
DCPP 
mCPP 
MeOPP
pCPP 
pFPP 
TFMPP 
Alcohol
Ritallin/concerta

there may be others...

Oops forgot these

Napharone
GBL/GHB


----------



## adamski10

napharone/


----------



## machoki

In order:
Nicotine
Alcohol
Nitrous oxide
Weed
Hash
Speed
Mephedrone
MPDV
DXM
Ecstazy
4MEC
GBH

Just did my 10th har drug yesterday (GBH). Unfortunately a bad trip, maybe because I mixed it with alcohol a bit?


----------



## jeebis

opiates:
hydrocodone
hydromorphone
oxycodone
codeine
morphine 
buprenorphine
methadone
tramadol

stimulants:
caffeine
methylphenidate
amphetamine
dexamphetamine
lisdexamfetamine
cocaine
MDMA
MDA

psychadelics:
cannabis (and all concentrates/forums. hash, edibles, oils, etc.)
LSD
Psilocybin
DMT
4-aco-dmt
2ci

Benzodiazepines:
alprazolam
clonazepam
Lorazepam

other:
DXM (but in the 90-150mg range to potentiate opiates/amphetamines)
gabapentin
diphenhydramine
tobacco 
amitryptaline
amantadine
quetiapine
zaleplon
zolpidem
promethazine

i KNOW there are more that i'm forgetting, but fuck it.


----------



## Herbal~Jah

Honestly, if any actually does read this then hear me out. 

NO ONE CARES WHAT DRUGS YOU HAVE TAKEN IN YOUR LIFETIME. I promise you that no one will ever even read your posts. I'm not tryin' to ruin your guy's "fun" or w/e you call this..but i just don't think this thread makes any sense..

Get with me yo I deal with reality.


----------



## PoppyLlama

Opiates:
Codeine
Tramadol
Tapentadol
Hydrocodone
Morphine
Oxycodone
Heroin
Hydromorphone
Oxymorphone
Buprenorphine
Methadone
Fentanyl

*Dissociatives*
Diphenhydramine
DXM
Ketamine
Nitrous Oxide
Methoxetamine
Salvia

_Stimulants_
Methylphenidate
Cocaine
Amphetamine
Strattera
Caffeine
Ephedrine

Downers
Alprazolan
Lorazepam
Diazepam
Clonazepam
Temazepam
Phenobarbital
Alcohol

Psychedelics:
Mushrooms
LSD
2c-b
DOB

Others:
MDAI
Kratom
gabapentin
pregabalin
promethazine
zolpidem
amitryptaline
zolpiclone


Marijuana
Hashish
Hash Oil Concentrate
Marinol
Budder


----------



## 0183

nicotine
alcohol 
weed
amyl
mushrooms
Valium
MDMA
speed
oxy
coke
dxm


----------



## dubdubbawobwob

Herbal~Jah said:


> Honestly, if any actually does read this then hear me out.
> 
> NO ONE CARES WHAT DRUGS YOU HAVE TAKEN IN YOUR LIFETIME. I promise you that no one will ever even read your posts. I'm not tryin' to ruin your guy's "fun" or w/e you call this..but i just don't think this thread makes any sense..
> 
> Get with me yo I deal with reality.



It is a good place to keep track of what we've done though.


----------



## Darksidesam

Age 19

Cannabis
Ketamine
DXM
MDMA
Speed (Was actually Base)
Nitrous Oxide
Cocaine
Alcohol


----------



## ColdNorth

Herbal~Jah said:


> Honestly, if any actually does read this then hear me out.
> 
> NO ONE CARES WHAT DRUGS YOU HAVE TAKEN IN YOUR LIFETIME. I promise you that no one will ever even read your posts. I'm not tryin' to ruin your guy's "fun" or w/e you call this..but i just don't think this thread makes any sense..
> 
> Get with me yo I deal with reality.





I don't think that's the point. We're all anonymous anyway. For me this has been a nice place to keep an inventory, where I can edit in new things. Dicksizing loses its appeal pretty fast.


----------



## jeffsleep

nicotine
cannabis
salvia divinorum
lsd
psilocybin 
lorazepam
clonazepam
zopiclone
cannabis
ethanol
bho
kratom
morphine
codeine
oxycodone
hydrocodone
mdma
ketamine
cocain
nitrous
i feel like im missing some but i guess thats it


----------



## shishigami

Age 18, in order:

Alcohol
Weed
Nitrous
Kratom
Shrooms
Kratom
DMT
Salvia
Vicodin
Acid
4-AcO-DMT
Ketamine
DPT
4-HO-MPT
2C-I
B. Caapi
2C-C
bk-MDMA
DOC
2C-T-2
5-MeO-MiPT
2C-E


----------



## highhooked

Herbal~Jah said:


> Honestly, if any actually does read this then hear me out.
> 
> NO ONE CARES WHAT DRUGS YOU HAVE TAKEN IN YOUR LIFETIME. I promise you that no one will ever even read your posts. I'm not tryin' to ruin your guy's "fun" or w/e you call this..but i just don't think this thread makes any sense..
> 
> Get with me yo I deal with reality.



Hahahaha. Stop posting guys herbal jah says no one cares. Good thing you took the time to come in here and post that.


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

a response to herbal jah...

I'm only 18, have plenty more I want to experience such as MDA (which i had the chance to earlier this summer :/ ), 2c-i, extracted Mescaline, LSH, and maybe one or two others I can't think of.

updated list :D

Psychedelics

San Pedro (mescaline)
Psilocybin Mushrooms
LSD (liquid, blotter, gels)
Morning glories (LSA)
2c-e
2c-b
4-Aco-DMT
DMT

Disassociatives

DXM
N20
Ketamine
Salvia-leaf and 40x

Marijuana
Hash
Budder
Tincture
Edibles with various THC infused bases (lollipop, cookies, brownies, etc.)
 Synthetic Cannabinoid Blends of various sorts

Stimulants
Methylphenidate (ritailn)
Dexmethylphenidate (focalin)
Strattera
Adderall
Vyvanse
Nicotine
Wellbutrin
MDMA
Caffeine
-had no idea what I was thinking, tried a random brand of bath salts-ONCE and was disgusted and afraid, never again though I didn't get sick-
MPDV
Mephedrone
-

Benzodiazepines
Valium
Klonopin

Opiates

Codeine
Opium
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone

Other

Promethazine
Alcohol


----------



## Empty8787

Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Heroin
Morphine
Xanax
Klonopin
Valium
Ativan
Tramadol
Ecstasy
Weed
Amphetamines
Methamphetamine
Nicotine
Codeine
Cocaine
LSD
Mushrooms
Suboxone


----------



## CounTerOrdeR

Man i dont even want to make a list. By the time iwas 17 i had a list of like 70-75 different drugs ive tried. Now its around 90 and there is still so many i havnt tried.

2c-i/ 2c-b / GHB / GBL / Meth/ Crack / Oxymorphone / MDPV / Mephedrone / Any AD / Any RC actually / DMT / 2c-e /2c-T-2 / Dexmethylphenidate / 4-meo-dmt / Strattera / 4-Aco-Dmt / Suboxone / Naltrexone / Bupe / LSA / Mescaline / N20 / DPT / 5-MeO-MiPT / DOC / DOB / bk-MDMA / 2c-c / 4-HO-MPT / DXM / Phenobarbital / amitryptaline / MDAI / Methoxetamine ... im jujst gonna stop here, its crazy to me that ive litterally tried 90+ different drugs yet theres almost 90 i still havnt tried, quite a few more i havnt listed here. Plenty of drugs to enjoy guys.  


Use caution and moderation!! For real.



PS: The drugs listed are the ones i have yet to try, ive tried 98% of the things not mentioned there. Dont know why so many find problems with expereimenting, well n/m i take that back its take salot of will power and you will suffer by denying yourself so your better off in the long run if ya get what i mean, drugs are the last thing you should be impulsive about. Peace!!


----------



## 2CEverything

ive done, 
LSD
shrooms
weed
HEROIN
vicoden
percocet
fentynol <--i forgot how to spell that sorry if its incorrect 
oxycontin
opana
opium
morphine
adderol
cocaine
DXM
ketamine
methamphetamine
valium
klonopin
roofies
seraquel
ativan
ritalin
mescaline
crack
2C-E 
2C-B
mephadrone
4-aco-DMT
methadone
suboxone
tramedol
LSA
PCP
DMT
MDMA
salvia
nitrous
JWH-018
JWH-122
AM-2201
xanax
alchohal
nicotine
tobacco 
and a various amount of unknown pills of various types i had no idea what they were, but why the hell not right? XD


----------



## opheliaartaud

OK, mine isn't that bad.

Nicotine
Alcohol
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone 
Cannabis
Nitrous Oxide
Dextromethorphan 
Benzodiazepine 
Morphine
LSD
Mushrooms
Amphetamine
Cocaine
Heroin
MDMA
Crack
Buprenorphine


Want to try: Opium, Kratom, and Mescaline


----------



## SoCalGirl

MDMA, MDA, GHB, 1,4BDO, coke, meth, shrooms, Klonopin, Xanax, Valium, Ativan, Tramadol, Vicodin, Oxy, Norco, Morphine, Ambien, and some nasty prescribed meds that are not worth listing.


----------



## jlcb24

20 years old. Done too many according to most, but bluelighters are a clear exception.

*Opiates/Opioids*
Hydrocodone
Dihydrocodeine
Oxycodone
Codeine

*Benzodiazepines/Sedatives*
Alprazolam
Diazepam
Flunitrazepam
Lorazepam
Clonazepam
Zolpidem (hypnotic, not a benzo)

*Other Drugs*
Marijuana
LSD
Psilocybin Mushrooms
Amanita Mushrooms 
MDMA
MDPV
5-MeO-DMT
Kratom
Kava
Cocaine (powder)
LSA (Hawaiian Baby Woodrose seeds)
2C-E
Dextroamphetamine and amphetamine
Lisdexamfetamine) - Nasty substance
Methylphenidate
Methoxetamine
Alcohol


----------



## jlcb24

opheliaartaud said:


> Want to try: Opium, Kratom, and Mescaline



I'm also quite interested in trying Opium and Mescaline... unfortunately I've never been given the opportunity.


----------



## brs677

fuck gonna make me feel horrid

morphine
many amphetamine (I fucking LOVE them haha)
LSD
shrooms
weed
tobacco of every variety
MDMA
Xanax
Vicodin 
Percs
Zoloft
DXM
Alcohol
Klonopin
Ketamine
Cocaine
JWH - something idgaf its in the past lol
valium
Salvia
Oxycodone
Oxycontin 


probably many more when I think about them.


----------



## skibler

I am pretty young, and I have experienced a lot for my age. Managed to stay from being addicted to anything so far.

Alcohol
Weed
Nicotine
Caffeine
Salvia
Shrooms
LSD
JWH ??
Oxycodone
Alprazolam
DMT
Hydrocodone
Lorazepam
Tramadol
DXM
Dimenhydrinate
Methlyphenidate 
Amphetamines
Ambein
LSA
Soma


----------



## livetheopiatedream

MDMA
E
Speed (dex, adderall) 
CocainE
Shrooms (used to do lots in '06)
Doi
5meodmt
Fentanyl (patch)
Salvia
Opium
2cb
Buprenorphine (suboxone )... Thus combined with naltrexone 
Codeine 
Caffeine
Ephedrine 
Ghb
Alcohol obviously
Thc
Heroin
Demerol (pethdine - sheisty opiate my god)
K
Acid 
Oxycodone ( habit used to be 6-10 80s in the nose per day)
Heroin (drug of choice)
Delaudid (drug of choice)
Morphine
Uhhhmmm Theres probably lots I'm forgetting but meh... Is it wrong to be super jealous of all you fcks who clearly outdo me in this ... Need to get out n make some Linx... As it is I'm well connected ... Ohhh I'm getting ether soon yay! Oh. Benzos...Dxm  etc etc etc lol

Within days of now I'll have had: 5maodipt Annnddd mxe


----------



## Nimrod4154

Alcohol
Nicotine
Triple Cs
Weed
Zanax
Klinopin
Ambien
Valium
Flexoril
Oxycontin
Fentanyl - matrix and gel
Heroin
Roxycodone
Vicodin
molly
ecstacy
rufalin(i believe it was...)
Cocaine
Crack
Mushrooms
Acid
Spice
suboxone
methadone
morphine
salvia


----------



## Carl_Sagan

IN THE ORDER IN WHICH I TRIED THEM:
Caffeine
Alcohol
Nicotine
Cannabis
Hydrocodone
Hash
Codeine
LSD
Psilocin
Cocaine
Amphetamine


----------



## cj

LSD
Ketamine
marijuana
hydrocodone
heroin
oxycodone
dilauded
methadone
suboxoxne
mushrooms
mdpv
crystal meth
crack
cocaine
salvia
2CE
2CI
2CB
DMT
DOB
Mescaline
Xanax
Kolonopin
Temazepam
Ativan
Ambien
Nitrous
Fentanyl
Piperazines
JWH-018
numerous spice blends
Demerol
Ecstacy
1-4-BDO
DXM
Tramadol
Adderal
Rittalin
Valium
Kratom
Morphine
phenobarbital
phenazepam
Hash
LSA
Opium


----------



## basement_shaman

Caffeine
Alcohol
Nitrous oxide
Cannabis
Tobacco
Amphetamine
Mushrooms (p. semilanceata, p. cubensis, p. cyanescens)
Dextromethorphan 
Salvia divinorum
MDMA
Nutmeg
Hawaiian Baby Woodrose
Anadenanthera colubrina (Yopo)
Peganum harmala (Syrian rue)
Kava kava
Wild Dagga/Klip Dagga
Kanna
Elemi oil
Passionflower
Calea zacatechichi
Phenibut 
St. John's Wort
Methoxetamine (MXE)
LSD
Alpha-methyltryptamine (aMT)
Methiopropamine (MPA)
MDAI

In chronological order.

Heh, it's interesting to read all these lists that are presented in chronological order. There is certainly a pattern of going from weed, alcohol, cigarettes to perhaps nitrous, DXM or shrooms, then around then also amphetamines and MDMA, going on to include more obscure herbs and ultimately RCs by the end of the list.


Herbal~Jah said:


> Honestly, if any actually does read this then hear me out.
> 
> NO ONE CARES WHAT DRUGS YOU HAVE TAKEN IN YOUR LIFETIME. I promise you that no one will ever even read your posts. I'm not tryin' to ruin your guy's "fun" or w/e you call this..but i just don't think this thread makes any sense..
> 
> Get with me yo I deal with reality.


Look, maybe you have no interest in this thread, but then why not just not read it? I for one think it's interesting to read people's lists, looking for patterns, or interesting drugs that you yourself want to experience but can't get for some reason so that you can ask them about it and learn more about the things you don't know a lot about. Is that not the premise of this entire community?


----------



## jaurk

^ I found it interesting, thanks.


----------



## Opaner

*Things I have snorted:*_(In order of appearance)_
Percocet
Cocaine
Xanax
Klonopin
Oxycotin
Opana 

*Things I have eaten:*
Shrooms (Never again, horrible trip)



...and weed of course :D


----------



## BlinkPeter182

*My List*

Currently: 18 years old
Started Drugs: 15 years old

-Alcohol
-Nicotine
-Marijuana
-Spice (Not sure which chemicals)
-Xanax
-Attivan
-Soma
-Oxycontin
-Opana
-Percocet
-Vicodin
-Hydrocodone
-Heroin
-Ketamine
-DXM
-LSD
-2C-E
-MDMA
-Adderall
-Vyvanse
-Concerta
-Cocaine
-Methamphetamine
-Bath Salts ("8ballz", not sure what chemical)
-Piperazine (Bad E pill, not exactly sure)
-Caffeine

Notably Awesome Combinations:
-LSD, and MDMA (Candyflip)

Notes:
-Out of everything I've tried, that Piperazine pill was without a doubt the worst time I've EVER had on drugs. I had a terrible trip, and just felt very weird and awkward.

Still Want to Try:
-Mescaline and/or Peyote
-Psilocybin Mushrooms
-DMT


----------



## highhooked

Marijuana
Shrooms
Acid
Salvia
nicotine
Alcohol
DXM
Heroin
Mephedrone
Concerta
Kratom
Ritalin
Cocaine
Adderall
Vyvanse 
Xanax 
Klonopin 
Opana
Oxycontin
Fentanyl
Percocet 
Suboxone 
Vicoden
Tramadol
Kava
Phenibut
Nitrous
Some "MDMA" pills
I really really need to find ketamine...im pretty sure i would fall in love with it.


----------



## jcop

In Chronological order:

Ecstasy
Alcohol
Hydrocodone
Morphine
Oxycodone
Marijuana
ritalin
adderal
Fentynal
Oxycontin
Cocaine
DXM
Benzo's
Ketamine
GHB (accident)
Suboxone
LSD
Shrooms
MDA
DMT
Salvia
Opium
Heroin
Crack
Opana
Meth (accident)
2C-I
2C-E

Thats all I can remember for now


----------



## 0183

alcohol
tobacco
weed 
ecstasy 
mdxx
ketamine
oxycodone
speed
acid
magic mushrooms
dxm
2cb
cocaine
Valium


----------



## freemind

Caffeine, alcohol, benzydamine, tobacco, marijuana, Salvia, DXM, nutmeg, LSD...


----------



## Seyer

Cannabis
MDMA
Heroin
Meth
LSD
Mescaline
2C-B
2C-E
PCP
Cocaine
Crack
Ketamine
GHB
Nitrous
Methoxetamine

Pharm/OTC:
Codeine
Promethazine
Suboxone
Diphenhydramine
Oxycodone
Methadone
Methylphenidate
Amphetamine
Hydrocodone
Morphine
Diazepam
Alprazolam
Tramadol
Clonazepam
Hydromorphone

RX'd:
Fluoxetine
Mirtazapine
Bupropion

Misc:
Datura
Tobacco
Nicotine
Alcohol


----------



## lazylazyjoe

Ethanol
Datura + rue(overdosed)
oxy/hrydocodone
oxy/hydromorphone
heroin / chiva
morphine, codeine, opium
fentanyl (overdosed)
methadone
buprenorphine
tramadol
Dextropropoxyphene 
loperamide 
mushrooms : Psilocybin, aminita
dxm
mda, mdma, various homemade RC's
lsd, lsa (morning glorys & HBWRS)
pcp
ketamine
5-meo-dmt, amt, ayauasca
San Pedro (mescaline)
mota & various syntheric canabonoids (marinol, "spices", etc)
Cocaine
methamphetamine, Amphetamine & dextoamphetamine, ephedra, pseudoepedrine
diazapam, clonazapam, temazapam, alprozalam
doxylamine,diphenhydramine,hydrozine
Cyclobenzaprine, trazadone, zolpidem, seroquel, Pregabalin
albuterol, nitrous, "dust off", butane
nicotine, caffeine, melatonin, serotonin, Valerian, Theanine, NSAID's, kava, Sam-e,ginseng,  whatever they gave me for anesthesia.

Damn, never realized I've done so much.


----------



## Keaton

MDMA 
LSD 
Mushrooms 
4-AcO-DMT 
THC 
JWH 
Hydrocodone
Oxycotin 
Oxycodone 
Morphine 
Nicotine 
Caffeine
Heroin
Ketamine 
Opium
DMT
Mephedrone
Methylone
4-HO-MET
5-MeO-DALT
2C-B,C,D,E,I
Methylphenidate
Valium
Flexeril
Xanax 


...pretty sure that's it.


----------



## Seyer

tweakyb said:


> Cannabis
> MDMA
> Heroin
> Meth
> LSD
> Mescaline
> 2C-B
> 2C-E
> PCP
> Cocaine
> Crack
> Ketamine
> GHB
> Nitrous
> Methoxetamine
> 
> Pharm/OTC:
> Codeine
> Promethazine
> Suboxone
> Diphenhydramine
> Oxycodone
> Methadone
> Methylphenidate
> Amphetamine
> Hydrocodone
> Morphine
> Diazepam
> Alprazolam
> Tramadol
> Clonazepam
> Hydromorphone
> 
> RX'd:
> Fluoxetine
> Mirtazapine
> Bupropion
> 
> Misc:
> Datura
> Tobacco
> Nicotine
> Alcohol



Forgot JWH (spice blend), fucking worthless imo.
Thanks Keaton for reminding me haha.


----------



## Topmid

Only 19 and I've tried nicotine, alcohol, weed, hydrocodone, Valium, Ritalin, MDMA and idk if it counts but I've inhaled air duster... I want to try shrooms and coke though.


----------



## Keaton

Topmid said:


> Only 19 and I've tried nicotine, alcohol, weed, hydrocodone, Valium, Ritalin, MDMA and idk if it counts but I've inhaled air duster... I want to try shrooms and coke though.


I'm 19 as well.
You've got some exciting experiences ahead of you.


----------



## SNR

Illicits: 
Cannabis
MDMA

Common and Licit:
Caffeine
Diphenhydramine
Diphenhydrinate
Dextromethorphan

Pharms:
Hydrocodone
Amphetamine
Diazepam
Temazepam
Codeine/Promethazine
Mirtazapine
Trazodone


----------



## heavyriffer

In no particular order at all, Alcohol was 1st though at age 11-12 hehe
Alcohol
Cigarettes(Tobacco)
Pot
Shrooms
Salvia Divinorum
Speed(Amphetamines)
Ecstacy
GHB
Cocaine/Rock
Heroin
Dilaudid
Morphine
percocet
Oxycontin\Supeudols
Seroquel;Zyprexa
Xanax(Alprazolam),Ativan(Lorazepam),Valium,Clonazepam
Flexeril
Caffeine drinks
Diphenhydramine
Spice products(JWH)
Prozac;Celexa;Paxil
DXM
Nitrous Oxide
 I would of listed Acid down but i dont think the ones i got were real, or very very weak that i hardly felt anything.


----------



## lucky strike

Codeine
Xanax
Dextropropoxyphene
Weed
Alcohol
Tobacco


----------



## EPP1961

Opiates - Oxycodone, Levorphanol, Fentanyl, Oxymorphone, Hydrocodone, Dihydrocodeine, Codeine, Tramadol, Morphine, Meperidine, Opium, Dyphenoxylate, Loperamide, Methadone, 
Benzos - Diazepam, Clordiapoxide, Clonazepam, Alprazolam, Temazepam, Oxazepam, Lorazepam, Clorazepate, Fluazepam, Triazolam, Ambian
Stimulants - Dextroamphetamine, Methylphenidate, Levoamphetamine, Phendimetrazine, Phenmetrazine, Benzphetamine, Modafinil, Adrafinil
Barbiturates = Phenobarbital, Butalbarbital, Sodium Seconol, Sodium Amobarbital, Mebrobamate, 
Other - Marjuana, LSD, Mescaline, Nitrous Oxide, Dronabinol, Cannabis


----------



## azgaza

*Psychedelics*
LSD
DMT
Mushrooms
2c-b
4-ho-mipt

*Dissociatives*
Ketamine
Nitrous Oxide
Methoxetamine

*Downers *
Cannabis
Codeine
Buprenorfine
Diazepam
Loprazolam
Alcohol

*Uppers*
Coca leaves
Coffee

For each catagory they're somewhat in order from favorite to least favorite; although except for alcohol and nicotine I quite like pretty much everything I tried so far. I noticed that this year, 2011, so far, I actually doubled the list with new additions in 2011 being: dmt, 2c-b, 4-ho-mipt, methoxetamine, buprenorfine, diazepam, lopralozam and coca-leaves. That's kind of weird; it took me a 20 years to get to 8 substances, suddently it becomes 2011 and I double it. Odd year.


----------



## Sepher

Cannabis
MDMA
LSD
Amphetamines
Cocaine / Crack Cocaine
Heroin and other opiates ( Methadone, Subutex, Codeine Variants, Tamadol. )
Mushrooms ( various. )
AMT
Methoxetamine
6-APB
Salvia
Ketamine
Kratom
Methylone
Mephedrone
Peruvian Torch / Mescaline ( Not enough to be active. ) 
Benzo-diazepines ( various. )

There may be obscure ones I tried only the once, didn't like, and immediately forgot about, but that's about the full list I remember anyways.

Hope to repeat the Peruvian Torch at some point with hopefully better results. Only real thing I've not yet done that's still high on my wish-list for the future is DMT. Maybe one day.


----------



## Laiika

Ha! I love this! Lemme see if I can go in order:

- Alcohol
- Da reefer
- Cocaine (so much...cocaine...)
- Hydrocodone/Vicodin
- Oxycontin
- Oxycodone (didn't know there was a difference?)
- Valium
- Flexirol
- Clonozepam (sp?)
- Loratabs(sp?)
- Xanax
- Shrooms
- MDMA
- MDMA/K (TERRIBLE)
- DMT
- Methodone
- Codeine
- Promethezine (again, didn't know there was a difference) 
- 2-CI (ugh)
- JWH

not in order by any means...tried most of those drugs when I was 19. I'm 20 now. 2010 was a fuck-all year for me.


----------



## whynaught

alcohol
marijuana
dxm
tobacco (sacred tobacco, the real shit with hawaiian baby woodrose) plus im a smoker 
synthetic cannabinoids
opiates
amphetamine
methamphetamine
methylmethcathinone (mephedrone)
methylethcathinone (4-mec)
methylone
diphenhydramine
dramamine
ether
lsd
psychedelic mushrooms
mdpv (oh god)
cocaine (once before dxm )
hawaiian baby woodrose
mdma
E pills that were cut with meth
nitrous oxide
2c-b
2c-bfly
Methylphenidate
valium
xanex
kpins
salvia divinorum
more 2 cum!

edit: oh yes ayahuasca experience!


----------



## KINGCRIMSON

I think it would be more important to state how much of each one we did. But here goes.
Ill list them in order of when I did them in my life.                                      

Pipradrole  		
Started that in grade 2 (It was taken off market so I was switched to dex) 

Dexadrine  		
Started taking that when I was in grade 5  I took it for 10 years. (5mg pink hearts & 10mg beeds)                                                                              

Moonshine 
First thing I ever did, I drank a pt. when I was ten. 98% alcohol. I almost died

Magic Mushrooms Psilosybin	
Ate a sandwich bag full when I was 13, ate them 3 months a year for 12 years. They grew around here every fall like weeds.

Pot  			
My entire life I'm 43, that's 30 years ! I first smoked some shit they called red hair and got hit by a car.

Liquor		
Beer, Rum, Whiskey, Vodka, Gin. I dont drink anymore I hate booze.

LSD  			
The real LSD. Chocolate & Strawberry Microdot. three dots would land you in a psych ward. 3-5 trips a week 2 years.

LSD 		
All others (and there is a difference) California Sunshine, Yellow Sunshine, Purple Haze, Mean Green, used to go by the Light spectrum to gauge strength Brown, Red is strongest Blue, Purple weakest. Remember on the wood stock movie they said “DONT EAT THE BROWN ACID” one microdot two barrel of chocolate and you would be gone for the whole day. For some strange reason there was a ton of it around here late 80's early 90's. oh yea I rememeber I was the reason. ha

Barbiturates  	
Seconal Black, Placidyl Red, Phenobarb, Barbitol. (some of these are sed hypno but still barbs)

Chlorohydrate 	
I had to put this by itself its just different, knock out drops

Hashish 		
During the Russian invasion of Afghanistan, real Gold Seal. 

Honey Oil  		
Made it our selves from Gold Seal.

Benzodiazepines 	
Any and all, Valium, Librium, Ativan, Serax, Xanex, Lectopam, Rivetral, Restoril, Halcion. I used to insuflate Halcion in the mornings before school in grade 9. They took it off the market in UK because it made people go psychotic and kill people. 120 valium would last 4 days. It was everywhere in the early 90's

Ritalin  		
I think I was switched from Dexedrine to Ritalin around then. I've been on them almost  20 years. I've eaten pounds of the shit.

Amphetamines  	
Street speed, black beauties, Yellow Jackets. Didn't make any difference.  

Opium  		
Pharmacy grade, came in Tinctures (Laudanum)

Heroin  		
Brown Betty from Vancouver.

Opiates  		
Codeine, Morphine, Oxycodone, blah, blah, blah.

Dilaudid iv		
Separate because they were the best. (for years)

Cocain iv  		
Turned pink on the spoon, The real deal, pure as the driven snow.

Adderall  		
Which is just shitty dex I hate the shit.

Amphetamines  	
I went through a period where I was tried on every amphetamine there was. Probably 8 or 10 different kinds. For ADHD.              

MDMA & Meth  	
I did MDMA everyday for a year and a half. I have friends who will swear I've been awake longer then 10 days on many occasions (I don't remember anything after that) For the most part Meth here is sold as MDMA and there is very little difference chemically. So I don’t know how much Meth or how much MDMA I did. It would take 3 Dilaudid 8mg iv to put me out.

DOM/STP 	
Im almost positive Ive done this drug. But who knows for sure. Its turbo speed. Homemade, a cousin of meth. I was high for 15 hours on like 15mg.

Ketamine  		
My personal all time favorite next to LSD. When you iv this drug you don’t know who you are, what you are, or where you are. Used to buy it by half oz so I did a lot. I know my way around the K hole.

Anesthetics
I had an operation every year for 12 years. When i was a kid I got the gas, then the injections. I loved it, while i was conscious. I would hallucinate like crazy going in. Ive been under about 18 times I think this why I like special K so much

Psychiatric		
(not including benzos barbs amphs or sedhypnos), malaril, halidol, ziprcone, lithium, valproic acid, carbomazipine, elivil, largactil, zydis/zyprexia, zoloft, prozak, paxil, remron, wellbutrin, dyseril, buspar, effexor, resperidol, rivitrol, trazadone, seniquan, seroquil, depakote. (these are ones I know for sure from wikipedia I cant remember half of them) – vyvance recently real garbage.

Adrenalin, Nor-epinepherine, Amytol, Valium, Steroids, Diprivane
I came across a bunch ampules. We figured how to get them into us (iv & im) here were like 12 cant remember the rest, some emergency asthma meds and steroids. We had liquid valium. And some serious anesthetics

Other			
I feel like I just wrote my life story. I cant wait to get into the substituted phenyls & tryps shulgin goes on about & those research chems they are legal here so is bzp. 

Today im on 120mg Ritalin SR & IM, 400mg Wellbutrin, Synthroid, 150mg Seroquil, Ramiprile, Clonidine, 2 Insulins 5 times dialy, Motilium, 60mg Prozak, Lipitor, Aspirin. I take 26 pills a day. 

The reason im so fucked up now is because I did all those drugs for all those years. Just warning you not preaching. if you do all this shit for 30 years you probably wont be the picture of health at 43.

Thx for posting I enjoyed looking back.

oh yea the only one I would never do is cigarettes

I forgot, by the time i was 8 I drank cough syrup then confused it with brake fluid and drank that, ate a whole bottle of mutli-vitamins and two bars of exlax, That was real fun, Drank stove oil out of a can setting beside a furnace because i was dared to. I tried transmission fluid and window washer, didn't like those much. I sniffed gas in my basement for a whole year when I was 12 and ive sniffed glue many times back then. And we used to knock each other out all day long by cutting off the juggler veins in our necks. RETARDED !!!


----------



## fearface76

in close to chronological order:

alcohol
weed
dxm
codeine
tramadol
hydrocodone
oxycodone
klonipin
valium
acid
mdma
mdpv
ketamine
cocaine
adderall
buprenorphine


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Updated List:
Stimulants-
Methamphetamine hcl-snorted, smoked, (licking up the residue on the surface i snorted off of doesn't count as oral right?) I LOVE THIS SHIT
Amphetamine (adderlol)-snorted, oral
D-Amphetamine(dexedrine)-snorted, oral
Lisdexamph (vyvanse)-oral
MDPV-snorted, smoked
BZP+TFMPP (in "blue g's up hoes down" that turned out to actually be the green batch of G's up)
Methylphenidate-snorted, oral
Empathogens-
MDMA-oral and snorted (have taken 2 MDMA pills orally lifetime total, lots of MDMA powder/crystal...)
"mephedrone"-snorted
methylone (in the form of plant food, brand was later found out to be methylone...)-snorted
Downers-
Clonazepam, oral
temazepam, oral
Lorazepam, oral
Oxycodone-oral, snorted
Codeine+Promethazine syrup-oral
Hydrocodone-oral
Zolpidem-oral
alcohol
Other:
Weed-smoked.....
various k2 brands, smoked
Disassociatives
dxm, oral, shitty
ketamine, snorted
nitrous, inhaled
Psyches
LSD
Mushrooms
2CB
2CE
2CT2
5meoDMT
Salvia-shitty
attempts with morning glory seeds...
no order, started smokin the reefer at 13, am 18 now.


----------



## Alex000

Benzos:

Alprazolam
Clonazepam 
Lorazepam
Chlordiazepoxide

Barbs:

Butalbital 
Phenobarbital

Opioids:

Oxycodone 
Hydrocodone 
Fentanyl (IV)
Codeine
Hydromorphone (IV)
Tramadol
Dextromethorphan (Yes, it is an opioid.)

Stimulants:

Methylphenidate
Nicotine
Caffeine
Pseudoephedrine

Anti-Histamines:

Benadryl (High dose.)

Other Stuff:

Alcohol
Nitrous Oxide
Valerian
Kava Kava

Short list, need to expand. Think that's it as of now.


----------



## J.Wallace

Cannabis
Hydrocone
Oxycodone
Valium
Xanax
Morphine
Fentanyl 
Lyrica 
Alcohol
Methylone
MDMA
Zolpidem 
Cocaine
Heroin 
Crystal Meth
Tramadol
Ketamine
LSD
2C-T-2
Nitrous Oxide
Salvia
Psilocybin Mushrooms
Nicotine
Caffeine 

I'm gonna have to come back to this because I always forget one or two chemicals...


----------



## Jackie Chan

Alcohol
Weed
Shrooms
Lorazepam
Valium
Xanax
Mdma
Meth
Crack
Kratom
Codeine
Oxycodone


----------



## shady4091

Opiates:
Codeine
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Morphine
Fentanyl 
Hydromorphone

Psychs:
Mushrooms
LSD
LSA
2C-B
2C-T7
Salvia
DMT

Stims:
Ephedrine 
Amphetamine
Cocaine/Crack
Methylphenidate
MDMA
MDA

Dissociatives:
Ketamine
DXM

Benzos:
Diazepam 
Lorazepam
Alprazolam

Randoms:
Alcohol
Weed
Nitrous
Cyclobenzaprine 
Zopiclone
Quetiapine

Probably more but meh.


----------



## PatrickEngle

Opiates:
Hydrocodone

Stimulants: 
Daytrana
Adderall
Focalin
methamphetamine
Caffeine

other random fun drugs: 
Trazadone
seroquil
dipenhydrinate
dipenhydramine
cyroheptadine
weed of course


----------



## xstayfadedx

Caffeine
Nicotine
Alcohol
Cannabis
Shrooms
LSD
Ketamine
2C-B
2C-E
2C-I
DMT
4-AcO-DMT
Oxycodone (oxycontin, roxicodone, ect)
Hydrocodone (vicodin, lortab, Ect)
Oxymorphone
Hydromorphone
Morphine (oral and IV)
MDMA
MDA
Amphetamines
Meth
DXM
Tramadol
Cocaine
Klonopin
Xanax
Valium
Lorazepam
Codeine
Salvia
Nutmeg (smh lol)
Mdxx
Celexa
Lexapro
Zoloft
Ambien
LSA
Hash

And I just turned eighteen not too long ago will edit if I remember anymore.


----------



## snafu

MDMA
Shroomz (psilocybin, psilocyn)
Amphetamine
JWH-018 :x
DMAA
Caffeine
Alcohol
Alprazolam
Tfmpp
Bzp
Hydrocodone
Morphine
MDA
5-MeO-MiPT
5-Meo-DiPT
4-FA
Ketamine
MXE
Weed
2C-C
2C-D
Diphenhydramine
DXM
Cocaine
Salvia
Methylone
Butylone
4-MMC
Methylphenidate
MDPV


----------



## deekan

Alcohol
Dexamphetamine
2C-B
2C-C
2C-E
LSD
MDMA
DMT
THC
N2O
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Suboxone
Mushrooms
Mescaline 
Alprazolam
Clonazepam
Diazepam
Etizolam
Phenazepam
Cocaine
Ketamine
O-desmethyltramadol
Salvia
Etaqualone
Methylmethaqualone
Kratom


----------



## trooper7

Oh lord, I do not have the patience to list every pill/pharmaceutical I've tried, so lets just say pretty much all of the fun ones, most recently Opanas.
As for the rest,
Weed
LSD
X
Heroin
Coke
Crack
Mushrooms
Datura
Meth
I'd like to try peyote, but the circumstances just havent been right.


----------



## fivelinefury

*OPIATES*

Morphine (Pills)
Codeine
Buprenorphine
Tramadol


*BENZOS/SLEEPING*

Alprazolam
Diazepam
Temazepam
Clonazepam
Lorazepam
Zolpidem
Zopiclone


*PSYCHS*

DXM
MDA
MDMA
Weed


*STIMS*

Methamphetamine
Ritalin
Ephedrine
Psuedoephedrine
Phentermine (caps & tabs)
BZP
Nicotine (smoked pack a day for about 3 years)
Caffeine (lol)


*OTHER*

Alcohol
Promethazine
Dexchlorpheniramine
Doxylamine
Seroquel
Olazapine
Sertraline
Citalopram
Fluoxetine


*MISC HERB CRAP*

Kava (powder & tabs)
Valerian (doesn't do shit)
Passion Flower (smoked & tea)
Nutmeg (fainted & wished I was dead)


Pretty sure theres more, but am also pretty sure and hoping that this list doesn't grow any bigger from now on 8)


----------



## highhooked

Updated! Also going to add comment about how i feel about certain drugs because it hink it makes it more interesting.

Marijuana (My first love and still faithful)
Shrooms ( im i love with mushrooms. They are just absolutley amazing in every single way...Growing some soon!)
Acid (only tried a couple of times cant say much about because i love shrooms so much )
Salvia (woah)
nicotine (bleh. Cool when im drunk or super stoned)
Alcohol ( its alright. Nowadays i mostly drink "girly drinks" I figure if im going to drink it better taste good)
DXM (Love it! Until it lost most of its magic. Dissociative and general seemt o really agree with me)
methoxetamine (very happy to add this one! Love it.)
Methylone (doesnt touch mephedrone but still pretty euphoric)
Molly (this was weird intense body buzz and light moodlift...prolly not mdma)
Mephedrone ( Absolutley fanfucking tastic!)
Concerta ( Good for staying awake?)
Kratom ( I love it and its good for getting off of suboxone)
Ritalin ( same as concerta)
Cocaine ( It was shitty and the come down was rough)
Adderall ( find this pretty euphoric actually)
Vyvanse ( this is a great stimulant even though you technically cant abuse it. It lasts a very long time and is pretty euphoric. I love drinking on it)
Xanax ( Great benzo out of the couple i have tried. I love waking up refreshed as fuck in the morning)
Klonopin ( also love this benzo. Tastes delicious and long acting)
Opana ( VERY sedating and i catch an extreme nod of of it)
Oxycontin ( more stimulating than oxymorphone but i love them all the same. To bad they fucked with the old formula!)
Fentanyl ( Felt kinda like heroin/oxymorphone. Very sedating...although not much euphoria?)
Heroin ( limited experience so cant really tell much difference between opana and heroin)
Percocet ( you know)
Suboxone ( love how long lasting it is and the energy boost and subtle moodlift it gives)
Vicoden ( you know)
Tramadol ( actually really really liked but cant find it recently. Very energetic and euphoric buzz)
Kava ( its cool for just chillen)
Phenibut ( same^)
Nitrous ( love it! Its just a cool thing to do while smoking bowls and chilenw ith friends)
Some "MDMA" pills ( speedy fuck ass)


----------



## Albion

*Opiates:*
O-Desmethyltramadol
Codeine
Dihydrocodone
Kratom
Tramadol

*Depressants:*
Etizolam
Alcohol

*Psychedelics:*
Psilocybin
Marijuana
25D-NBMOE
aMT

*Entactogens:*
MDMA
6-APB
5-APB
Methylone
Butylone
MDAI

*Stimulants:*
Mephedrone
MDPV
Cocaine
Methiopropamine
Nicotine
Camfetamine
Caffeine
Ethylphenidate

*Dissociatives:*
Ketamine
Methoxetamine
3-MeO-PCP
Salvia Divinorum
Nitrous Oxide

*Solvents:*
Amyl Nitrate



Still can't find any goddamned LSD!


----------



## lolusername

Tramadol - Eww, the high felt alright but the day after using it I got so sick I couldn't walk 5 feet without throwing up everywhere.
Ativan - Got ridiculously trashed but could barely feel it, wasn't very fun.
Xanax - Only tried this in combination with alcohol... bad idea.
DXM - I used to love this shit, but it lost its magic, so I gave it a break, came back after a while, but it was too hit or miss so I decided fuck it. It was addictive as hell though.
Weed - Best drug ever. Weed I love weed soooo much lol.
Booze - Its alright but the hangover isn't worth it IMO.
I've tried cigs, they just felt like poison.
DPH - What the fuck.
2c-e - So amazing, I love this stuff.

The only drugs I actually still do are weed and 2c-e, and very occasional drinking.


----------



## sanpedro20092011

Natural: nicotine, caffeine, kratom, poppy pods, cactus (mescaline), cubensis shrooms, valerian, cannabis, salvia

Synthetic: mdma(in combo w/ an unknown psychedelic), oxycodone, hydrocodone, propoxyphene(darvon),codeine, amphetamine salt (adderall), methylphenidate(ritalin), diazepam,lorazepam,temazepam, alprazolam,methylone, lsd(low dose)

...alcohol...


----------



## TheMoonConqueror

Oh shit.. Here we go..
Weed (is not a drug)
Alcohol
Nicotine (Nicotine patch, nicotine gum, chew, cigs, batch, tobacco extract)
Caffeine
Methylphenidate
Oxycodone
Oxymorphone
Morphine
a-Methyl Fentanyl
Clonazepam
Temazepam
Lorazepam
4-Fluoroamphetamine
MDA
MDMA
MDEA
MDPV
Mescaline
Acid (Almost positive it was a DOx)
Diphenhydramine/Dimenhydrinate
DXM
2C-B
2C-E
2C-I
2C-T-2
2C-T-7
2C-T-21
Mephedrone
Ketamine
Methoxetamine
Methamphetamine
GHB
AM-2201
Sooooo many more I forgot.. But laziness always wins..


----------



## llama112

I can give a more updated list.  I remember when my list was "mdma" and "weed" and "alcohol" and that's all - LOL!

Mdma 
Ecstasy (over a year after I tried MDMA though lol)
MDA (ugh)
GHB (with MDMA please!) 
coke
weed
alcohol
caffeine (which goes amazingly with MDMA)
ketamine
methoxetamine
acid
mushrooms (ughh never again)
2c-e
2c-i
valium
diphenhydromine (a couple times, not on purpose, mixed with acid, very weird)
DXM (again, not on purpose, was sick but not really sick, took to cold pills and that was a weird afternoon)

I've found that I mostly just like stimulants ... MDMA, coke, heck I prefer caffeine over most things (that being said, I never had caffeine of much extent, meaning coffee, til about two months ago? three months ago?).  Psychedelics are iffy with me, I only like acid, but even then I've had a bad trip on it. stimulants ... always work for me.  Curious about meth but it has such a bad rep ... but then again so does coke so who knows


----------



## Sublimo

*Psychedelics
*
AMT
DMT
LSD
Paddo's/Truffels
Mescaline
Wiet/hasj
2C-B
2C-C 
2C-D
2C-E
2C-I
5-MeO-Mipt
5-MeO-DMT

*Dissociatives*

Amanita Muscaria
Chloroform
Ketamine (R, S en R/S)
N2O
Methoxetamine
4-MeO-PCP

*Uppers*

Amfetamine
Atomoxetine
Basecoke
Cafeïne
Cocaïne
MDMA
Mephedrone
Methamfetamine
Methcathinone
Methylfenidaat
Methylone
Pseudo-efedrine
Nicotine
4-fmp

*Downers
*
Alcohol
Alprazolam
Bromazepam
Brotizolam
Chloordiazepoxide
Chloralhydraat
Clobazam
Codeïne
Clonazepam
Diazepam
Dikaliumchlorazepaat
Ethylmorfine
Etizolam
Flunitrazepam
Flurazepam
GHB
Haloperidol
Heroïne
Kratom
Loprazolam
Lorazepam
Lormetazepam
Midazolam
Morfine HCl
Nitrazepam
O-Desmethyltramadol
Oxazepam
Oxycodone HCl
Prazepam
Temazepam
Tetrazepam
Tramadol
Zopiclon

*Others*

Amylnitriet/nitraat


----------



## Albion

^Crikey


...What's chloroform like?


----------



## Sublimo

Yes, even chloroform, used it a lot in combination with N2O for a while. The effects are like the effects of N2O, that's the best I can explain. 

And I already a few things that I never used before, so the list keeps getting longer.


----------



## afranzy

everything except some RS chems, and Inhalants


----------



## Sublimo

Like I said, my list is still getting larger! %)



Sublimo said:


> *Psychedelics
> *
> AMT
> DMT
> LSD
> Paddo's/Truffels
> Mescaline
> Wiet/hasj
> 2C-B
> 2C-C
> 2C-D
> 2C-E
> 2C-I
> 5-MeO-Mipt
> 5-MeO-DMT
> 
> *Dissociatives*
> 
> Amanita Muscaria
> Chloroform
> Ketamine (R, S en R/S)
> N2O
> Methoxetamine
> 4-MeO-PCP
> 
> *Uppers*
> 
> Amfetamine
> Atomoxetine
> Basecoke
> Cafeïne
> Cocaïne
> MDMA
> Mephedrone
> Methamfetamine
> Methcathinone
> Methylfenidaat
> Methylone
> Pseudo-efedrine
> Nicotine
> 4-fmp
> 
> *Downers
> *
> Alcohol
> Alprazolam
> Bromazepam
> Brotizolam
> Chloordiazepoxide
> Chloralhydraat
> Clobazam
> Codeïne
> Clonazepam
> Diazepam
> Dikaliumchlorazepaat
> Ethylmorfine
> Etizolam
> Flunitrazepam
> Flurazepam
> GHB
> Haloperidol
> Heroïne
> Kratom
> Loprazolam
> Lorazepam
> Lormetazepam
> Midazolam
> Melatonine
> Morfine HCl
> Nitrazepam
> O-Desmethyltramadol
> Oxazepam
> Oxycodone HCl
> Prazepam
> Temazepam
> Tetrazepam
> Tramadol
> + Zolpidemtartraat
> Zopiclon
> 
> *Others*
> 
> Amylnitriet/nitraat


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

Update...I enjoy this thread.

Psychedelics

San Pedro (mescaline)
Psilocybin Mushrooms
LSD (liquid, blotter)
LSA (Morning glories) 
2c-e
2c-b
2c-i
2c-c
25c-Nbome
4-Aco-DMT
DMT (white powder, orange crystal)
5-MeO-DMT

Disassociatives

DXM
N20
Ketamine
Methoxetamine
Salvia-leaf and 40x

Cannabinoids

Marijuana
Hash
Budder
Tincture
Edibles with various THC infused bases (lollipop, cookies, brownies, etc.)
JWH-081
JWH-122
AM-2201
Synthetic Cannabinoid Blends of various sorts

Stimulants

Methylphenidate (ritalin)
Dexmethylphenidate (focalin)
Adderall (dextroamphetamine)
Vyvanse (lisdexamfetamine)
MDMA
Methylone
Mephedrone
Caffeine
Nicotine
Yerba Mate

Prescription (stimulants-non traditional)
Buproprion
Zoloft
Stattera

Benzodiazepines

Valium
Klonopin

Opiates

Codeine
Opium
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Kratom

Other

Catnip
Wild Dagga
Kava Kava
Damiana
Promethazine
Melatonin
Alcohol


EDIT: should be adding 5-MeO-DiPT, Ethylone and 4-FA to this list in the next few weeks, maybe 6-APB, 25B-Nbome, 4-MEC and Butylone as well.


----------



## Zapa

I tried to put them in the order I tried them for each category.


*Opiates :*

Codeine
Hydromorphone
Oxycodone
Opium


*Simulants :*

Caffeine
Methamphetamine
MDMA
Nicotine
Adderall XR
Yerba Mate
Ethylphenidate


*Psychedelics :*

Shrooms
2C-E
LSA (HBWR)
LSD
2C-B
2C-I
DPT
Mescaline (Peruvian Torch)


*Dissociatives :*

N2O
Ketamine
Methoxetamine


*Cannabinoids :*

Weed
Hash


*Benzodiazepines :*

Lorazepam
Clonazepam


*Others :*

Alcohol
Kava Kava
Kratom
Valerian Root Extract
Cebil
Mulungu
7-OH-Mitragynine
7-Aco-Mitragynine
Wild Dagga
Blue Water Lilly


----------



## cocothebarbarian

Opiates

Hydrocodone
Codeine (Syrup)

Benzodiazepines

Alprazolam (Xanax)
Clonzepam (Klonopin)
Lorazepam (Ativan)

Other Drugs

Alcohol
Nicotine
Nitrous oxide
Cocaine
Marijuana/THC
MDMA
MDA
LSD
PCP
DMT
2C-B
Dextroamphetamine
Methylphenidate 
Compazine

caffeine, melatonin etc


----------



## Keaton

Keaton said:


> MDMA
> LSD
> Mushrooms
> 4-AcO-DMT
> THC
> JWH
> Hydrocodone
> Oxycotin
> Oxycodone
> Morphine
> Nicotine
> Caffeine
> Heroin
> Ketamine
> Opium
> DMT
> Mephedrone
> Methylone
> 4-HO-MET
> 5-MeO-DALT
> 2C-B,C,D,E,I
> Methylphenidate
> Valium
> Flexeril
> Xanax
> DXM
> *snowcain*


Added


----------



## unsettled

I'm pretty sure I've posted in here before but I'm bored and it's always good to update!

Cannabinoids:

Marijuana (My first true drug love affair, which lasted about fifteen years. Rarely went a day without it.)
Hashish

Opiates:

Codeine
Hydrocodone (my first opiate romance)
Oxycodone
Morphine (my first opiate love affair)
Heroin    (my first experience with hell and heaven and about two years of dealing with the shadiest people...)
Pods       (I would still be using these if I had a good source)
Buprenorphine (still on this one)

Benzos:

Alprazolam
Lorazepam
Diazepam
Clonazepam (still on this, it's a bitch to get off of)
Some other pams I can't remember right now.

Also Zolpidem, Zopiclone both in various formations.

Stimulants:

Coffee
Dextroamphetamine
Methylphenidate (still use all three, rx'd Ritalin for Adult ADHD)
Cocaine  (amazing the few times I got to use some that wasn't cut to hell, good thing I don't have a good coke connect)
I've used those Benzedrex inhalers a few times, they got old fast!
Various mixtures of above, like Focalin, Vyvanse, Adderall in all it's formations...etc..
Nicotine but only in the form of the gum, never smoked cigarettes.

Antidepressants:

Wellbutrin (only one that worked)
SNRI's can't remember the names... never really worked.
SSRI's but never for a long time, they never did anything for me either.

Hallucinogens:

LSD (life changer)
Mushrooms (had amazing and terrifying experiences on many occasions with these in my teens)

Random:

Tramadol (helped a ton during various withdrawal periods)
Doxylamine (still use to sleep)
DXM
Alcohol (used to drink like a fish)
Soma
Flexeril
Benadryl
Hydroxyzine (loved this one for some reason, only used it a handful of times)
Kava Kava
Valerian Root
Melatonin
Absinthe

I'm sure I'm leaving out plenty of random things, the main ones I've never tried are Ecstasy and Methamphetamine... I guess I just didn't have the desire to try either, I feel I've experimented with most of what I want to drug wise. Currently trying to use less drugs.


----------



## LOGan1314

weed, alcohol, tobacco, benzos, opiates, prescription amphetamines, meth, heroin, ecstasy, mushrooms, 2-c-i, MDPV, MDMA, MDA, piperazines, ketamine.


----------



## verso

You know, some of these lists are fucking _impressive._ I'm jealous...


----------



## Rhinestone_Eyes

Weed
Alcohol
Xanax
DXM
Hydrocodone (not used recreationally)


----------



## cadthorn

cannabis, hashish
codeine (with and without promethazine), hydrocodone, oxycodone, hydromorphone, subs, methadone, opium, morphine,
xanax, lorazepam, klonopin,
Amphetamine, Methylphenidate, Cocaine,
MDMA, MDA, Methamphetamine
LSD, Mushrooms, 2c-I, 4-AcO-DMT, JWH, Salvia (extracts up to 140x)
Flexerill, Cimetidine, Diphen, and Gabapentin.


----------



## oxmo

Marijuana
Coke
Shrooms, truffles
Salvia
DXM
Various benzodiazepines
Codeine
JWHs, AMs and other synthetic cannabinoids


----------



## Rhinestone_Eyes

Rhinestone_Eyes said:


> Weed
> Alcohol
> Xanax
> DXM
> Hydrocodone (not used recreationally)



Add MDMA to the list.


----------



## Bardeaux

Psychedelics:
Mushrooms
Mescaline 
4-Aco-DMT
DPT
DMT(Ayahuasca)
2C-I
2C-E
2C-T-2
Salvia

Dissociatives:
DXM
MXE
Nitrous

Opiates/Opioids:
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Morphine
Tramadol 
Kratom(I suppose this is where it goes?)
Codeine 

Stimulants:
Cocaine
Methamphetamine 
Adderall 
4-FA
Ritalin 
Nicotine
Ephedrine 
Caffeine
MDMA
MDA

Cannabinoids: 
Marijuana/Hash
JWH-250
JWH-018
JWH-073

Benzos:
Alprazolam
Clonazepam 
Phenazepam
Diazepam
Etizolam 
Lorazepam 

Others:
Diphenhydramine
Alcohol
Gabbapentin
Melatonin 
etc etc


----------



## uhapšen

lol you guys definitively arent amateurs I sure would like to meet someone with a list like yours because where I live everybody are so monotonously 

weed
alcohol
nicotine
methoxtamine
2cd
5meo dalt
amt
amphetamine
heroin
cocain
lsd
mdma
mdai
mushrooms varius
...and probably some i dont remember


----------



## Contained

*Opiates*
Valium
Vicoden
Percoset
Codeine
Hydrocodone
Poppy
Oxycontin
7-Hydroxy-Mitragynine

*Hallucinogenics*
2C-I
2C-E
4-HO-MiPT
LSA
LSD
Psilocybin Mushrooms
4-HO-DMT (powder)
DOC
DPT
DMT
4-AcO-DMT
4-HO-MET
MDMA
Nitrous
Salvia
Cannabis

*Stimulants*:
Caffeine 
Amphetamine
MDMA
DOC

*Other*:
Alcohol
Kratom
Tobacco
Kava Kava
Valerian
etc.


----------



## LOGan1314

ADD 6-APB "BENZO FURY" to my list. IMO, very overrated not as good as pure MDMA


----------



## Mercc96

Stims - Cocaine, Amphetamine, 4Flouroamphetamine,MDMA,6-APB, 4Flouromethamphetamine, Geranamine, Methylone,MDAI, Ephedrine
Benzos- Diazepam, Xanax, Midazolam, Etizolam, Clonazepam
Opiates- Oxycodone, Diconal, Morphine, Pods, Heroin, Codeine , DHC, Tramadolm, Oromorph
Physcedelics- AMT, 4-HO-MET,LSA, Yopo Snuff,Cannabis
Dissociatives- MXE, Ketamine, 4-MEO-PCP, Nitrous, DXM

Nicotine, Alcohol, Caffeine, Kratom, Valerian, Gabapentin, Pregabalin, Diphen, Promethazine, cyclizine, seroquel, Zopiclone, Zaleplon


----------



## xstayfadedx

Caffeine
Nicotine
Alcohol
Cannabis
Shrooms
LSD
Ketamine
2C-B
2C-E
2C-I
DMT
4-AcO-DMT
Oxycodone (oxycontin, roxicodone, ect)
Hydrocodone (vicodin, lortab, Ect)
Oxymorphone
Hydromorphone
Morphine (oral and IV)
MDMA
MDA
Amphetamines
Meth
DXM
Tramadol
Cocaine
Klonopin
Xanax
Valium
Lorazepam
Codeine
Salvia
Nutmeg (smh lol)
Mdxx
Celexa
Lexapro
Zoloft
Ambien
LSA
Hash
5- MeO-MIPT

And I just turned eighteen not too long ago will edit if I remember anymore.

This is my new updated list now below:
-crack did not expect to do this the high was nice but will never do again...


----------



## stylishkidsriot

Opiates:
- Codeine
- Dextropropoxyphene
- Ethylmorphine
- Tramadol
- Opium powder (in a pill)

Benzodiazepines:
- Bromazepam
- Tetrazepam
- Zolpidem
- Clotiazepam
- Alprazolam
- Prazepam

Others:
- Caffeine
- Alcohol
- Nicotine
- Marijuana
- Isopropyl nitrite
- DXM
- Amphetamines
- Salvia Divinorium
- MDMA


----------



## Smellmett

Alcohol, Tobacco, Nitrous, Poppers, Weed, MDMA, Ketamine, Methoxetamine, Salvia, Speed, Mephedrone, Naphyrone, MDAI, MDAT, 6-APB, aMT, Cocaine, LSD, Mushrooms,  Tramadol, Codeine


----------



## shishigami

In order (at least as far as I can remember), been using drugs other than alcohol for about a year and a half now. 

Alcohol
Weed
Nitrous
Kratom
Shrooms
Kratom
DMT
Salvia
Vicodin
Acid
4-AcO-DMT
Ketamine
4-HO-MPT
DPT
2C-I
B. Caapi
2C-C
bk-MDMA
DOC
2C-T-2
5-MeO-MiPT
2C-E 
Xanax
Cocaine
MXE
Etizolam
2C-P

I expect to be adding Adderall and 6-APB to that list soon. 
In the not so near future I will be adding a few more psychedelics.


----------



## Cyanoide

Some of these I've got on prescription but I've used some of them recreationaly and they are used recreationaly anyway by many.

Antidepressants
Citalopram
Escitalopram
Fluoxetine
Mirtazapine
Paroxetine
Sertraline
Venlafaxine

Benzodiazepines

Alprazolam
Clonazepam
Diazepam
Flunitrazepam
Oxazepam
Phenazepam
Temazepam

Cannabinoids
Weed
Hash
Hash oil

Deliriants

Alcohol

Dissociatives

Methoxetamine

Ergotamines

LSD

Phenethylamines
25C-NBOME
25D-NBOME
2C-C
2C-E
2C-I
DOB

Stimulants

Amphetamine (speed)
Bupehdrone
Caffeine
Camfetamine
Cocaine
Dichloropane
Ephedrine
MDA
MDMA
Methamphetamine
Nicotine
MPA (methiopropamine)
NEB (N-ethylbuphedrone)
Pentedrone

Tryptamines

4-AcO-DET
4-AcO-DiPT
4-AcO-DPT
4-AcO-DMT
4-HO-DPT
4-HO-MET
4-HO-MiPT
5-MeO-DMT
5-MeO-Dalt
5-MeO-DiPT
5-MeO-MiPT
DMT
DPT
Psilocybin/psilocin (mushrooms)

Various stuff
Bisoprolol
Melatonin
Quetiapine (Seroquel)
Propranolol
Tramadol
Valerian Root

I think that's most of them, though my memory is not the best.


----------



## Albion

I wonder how vast the list would be if we added up the grand total of all the different drugs mentioned in this thread. It'd be damn near the full collection...


----------



## Jabberwocky

lets get started.

zopiclone
zolpidem
sonata
morphine
codeine
dihydrocodeine
mephedrone
dextroamphetamine
ritalin
diamorphine
oxycodone
tramadol
prozac
estitalopram
pregabalin
dmt
lsd
mdma
mdvp
hydrocodone
trazadone
alcohol
amobarbital
lorazepam
diazepam
nitrazepam
xanax
oxazepam
bromazepam
estizolam
quazepam
temazepam
dipenhydramine
promethazine (does this count?)
cetrizine
wellbutin
gabapentin
ketamine
lsa
cannabis
adderall
poppers
strattera
2-cb
amitriptilyine
clonidine
jwh-018
mdai
dextromorphan
niccotine
tramadol
cocaine
kava
oxymorphone
bzp
phenazepam
ephidrine
effexor
rohypnol
seroquel
modafinil
dimehydrinate
6-apb
amt

how am i not dead or severely psychotic...?


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

^ sounds like a wonderful idea dude. at the end of this thread, might be a long ways off but still, one of us should sit down and make sure there are no repeats and compile that list you speak of then put that in the first post of the next version of this thread.


----------



## Albion

LogicSoDeveloped said:


> ^ sounds like a wonderful idea dude. at the end of this thread, might be a long ways off but still, one of us should sit down and make sure there are no repeats and compile that list you speak of then put that in the first post of the next version of this thread.



It would be fascinating...Although I'd hate to be the guy who drew the short straw who has to do it!


----------



## Folley

if you made a database that you could just put all the lists into that would take out all of the multiples of one word, it would be a lot easier 

idk how easy that would be though lmao


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

tbh, I'd be down. I know I'm not a dc mod but I could just PM the list when the time comes to one of the DC mods at that time, unless of course they specifically wanted to. I know I'm weird but I enjoy doing this sort of thing. I've been keeping a list of the drugs I've tried for the last 2 years now. Like pretty much started doing this after I ventured beyond trying weed and alcohol.


----------



## Albion

LogicSoDeveloped said:


> tbh, I'd be down. I know I'm not a dc mod but I could just PM the list when the time comes to one of the DC mods at that time, unless of course they specifically wanted to. I know I'm weird but I enjoy doing this sort of thing. I've been keeping a list of the drugs I've tried for the last 2 years now. Like pretty much started doing this after I ventured beyond trying weed and alcohol.



I can imagine it being quite a satisfying task in an OCD kinda way. Especially when you start organising all the substances alphabetically by drug type. If you really want to go the extra mile, I dare you to do it in chronological order of the date of each drug's discovery/synthesis.

And then list the legal status of each substance in countries that start with the letter R etc.

Yeah actually it's OCD heaven!


----------



## Psychonauticunt

Update time:

Nicotine
Alcohol
Cannabis in all its glorious forms
JWH-018

Codeine
Ethylmorphine
Tramadol
Oxycodone
Kratom

Alprazolam
Bromazepam
Diazepam
Lorazepam
Midazolam
Clonazepam
Oxazepam
Phenazepam
Temazepam
Chlordiazepoxide
Nitrazepam
Zolpidem
Zopiclone
Hydroxyzine
Tizanidine
Pregabalin

Caffeine
Methylphenidate
Modafinil
Amphetamine, racemic, varied purity of course
Dextroamphetamine
Methamphetamine
Cocaine
4-MMC - Mephedrone
bk-MDMA - Methylone
4-Fluoroamphetamine
3-Fluoromethamphetamine
Ecstasy pills, definitely including some piperazines and one suspected MDPV
MDMA crystal

LSD
Psilocybin mushroom & truffles
DMT (changa)
Unknown blotter, consensus among trippers was probably Bromo-DragonFLY
2C-I
Salvia divinorum

DXM
Nitrous oxide
Mirtazapine
Poppers
Quetiapine

I think that covers most of it.


----------



## Znegative

Opiates/opioids:
Heroin
Morphine
Codiene
Tramadol
Oxymorphone
Hydromorphone
Oxycodone
Fentanyl
Buprenorphine
Methadone

Stimulants:
Cocaine (hcl and freebase)
Dextroamphetamine 
Methamphetamine
MDPV
Mephedrone
4-MEC
4-fluoroamphetamine
4-FMC
MDMA

Benzodiazepines:
Alprazolam
Clonazepam
Lorazepam
Triazolam
Phenazepam
Diazepam
Librium

Other Gabaergics:
Gabapentin
GBL

Hallucinogens:
LCD
Mushrooms
DMT
DXM(is this a hallucinogen?)

Oh and obviously alchohol and weed


----------



## burn2shine

Opiates:

Heroin
Fentanyl
Oxycodone off all types
Morphine
Hydrocodome
Hydromorphone
Oxymorphone
Codeine
Darvocet

Benzos:
Xanax
Valium
Klonopin
Ativan
Bromazepam
Etizolam
Phenazepam

Stimulants:
Adderall
Methamphetamine
Ritalin/concerta
Cocaine (hard and soft)
MDMA
Mda
Mephedrone
Methylone
Mdpv
Benzedrex
Mdai

Ethnobotanicals:
Sinicuichi
Amanita mushroom
Kava
Kanna
Kratom
Blue lotus

Psychedelics:
2cb
2ci
2ce
DMT
LSD
Mescaline
Mushrooms
DOB

Other drugs
Dxm
Ketamine
Pcp
Alcohol
Weed
Phenobarbital
Butolbital
Soma
Flexeril
Every wd medicine that they give you at rehab


Probably more


----------



## xstayfadedx

Caffeine
Nicotine
Alcohol
Cannabis
Shrooms
LSD
Ketamine
2C-B
2C-E
2C-I
DMT
4-AcO-DMT
Oxycodone (oxycontin, roxicodone, ect)
Hydrocodone (vicodin, lortab, Ect)
Oxymorphone
Hydromorphone
Morphine (oral and IV)
MDMA
MDA
Amphetamines
Meth
DXM
Tramadol
Darvocet
Soma
Cocaine
Klonopin
Xanax
Valium
Lorazepam
Codeine
Salvia
Nutmeg (smh lol)
Mdxx
Celexa
Lexapro
Zoloft
Ambien
LSA
Hash
5- MeO-MIPT

And I just turned eighteen not too long ago will edit if I remember anymore.

This is my new updated list now below:
-crack did not expect to do this the high was nice but will never do again...

*Even more updated list lol....*:
Heroin
Synthetic Cannabis

I'm sure I'm missing shit on this list.


----------



## JoeStrange

By the way, I'm only 17. Flying high, just made my account. I found this and thought it'd be fun to do! lol 

Opiates-

Methadone
Oxycodone (percocet, oxycontin, supeudol)
Hydrocodone (Hycodan)
Codiene
Tramadol


Benzos-

Lorazepam
Clonazepam
Temazepam
Alprazolam
Diazepam


Other Downers-

Zopiclone
Booze/alcohol
Zolpidem (Ambien)
Seroquel
Weed 
Hash (brick and oil)

Psychedelics- 

Mushrooms
Salvia (extract)
Nitrous Oxide

Stimulants-

Cocaine (HCL and Freebase)
Crack
Nicotine (Cigarettes)
Caffeine
Pseudo-ephedrine
Ritalin
MDMA (1 bad batch, 1 bad trip, never again will I use it)
Methamphetamine (thought it was MDMA crystal)
Adderall
Vyvanse


Antidepressants-

Zoloft
Trazodone
Welbutrin
Prozac

red = drug of choice
blue = second DOC
green = third DOC


----------



## brighton

DHC
Codeine
Tramadol
Oxycodone
Methadone
Morphine

LSD
Methadrone
Speed
MDMA
Mushrooms
Kava

Lorazepam
Clonazepam
Diazepam
Temazepam


----------



## Help?!?!

Znegative said:


> Hallucinogens:
> LCD


How was the definition on that shit?


----------



## Nurse_Sarah

weed
oxycodone
hydrocodone
pcp( wasnt enough to get me high but still snorted it)
acid
xanax
i will never ever ever do anything iv-wise, heroine, meth, or coke


----------



## MikeRWK

Shit lets see if i can remember everything:

diphenhydramine
codeine
morphine
tramadol
jwh-018
weed (hash,oil)
clonazepam
oxazepam
diazepam
pregabalin
lsd
shrooms
mdma
bzp
tfmpp
dxm
coke
meth (e that were methbombs)


----------



## Vaya

Well, it's been over two years since I last responded... here's an updated list (as someone said before, _dedication_  LOL )

Psychedelics, Research Chemicals, Dissociatives

*>Phenethylamine Psychedelics*
1. 2C-B
2. 2C-B Fly
3. 2C-D
4. 2C-E
5. 2C-I
6. 2C-T-21
7. DOB
8. LSD
9. LSA
10. Mescaline
11. Proscaline

*>Tryptamine Psychedelics*
1. 4-AcO-DiPT
2. 4-HO-DMT
3. 4-AcO-DMT
4. 5-MeO-DMT
5. 5-MeO-MiPT
6. DiPT
7. AMT
8. N, N DMT
9. Ayahuasca
10. Psilocybin/Psilocin

*>Piperazines*
1. BZP
2. TFMPP

*>Psychedelic Amphetamines*
1. Methylenedioxymethamphetamine (MDMA)
2. Methylenedioxyethylamphetamine (MDE/A)
3. Methylenedioxyamphetamine (MDA)
4. 5,6-Methylenedioxy-2-aminoindane (MDAI)
5. bk-MDMA (Methylone)

*>Research Chemical Stimulants*
1. 4-Methylmethcathinone (Mephedrone)
2. (Methylenedioxypyrovalerone (MDPV)
3. Naphyrone
4. 2-Diphenylmethylpiperidine (2-DPMP)
5. Ethylphenidate

*>Dissociatives*
1. Phencyclidine (PCP)
2. Nitrous Oxide
3. Methoxetamine (MXE)
4. Ketamine
5. Dextromethoprhan (DXM)
6. Dextrorphan (DXO)

Stimulants (Legal, Prescription & RC) & Cannabinoids

*>Stimulants*
1. Cocaine HCl
2. Cocaine Bicarbonate (Crack)
3. Racemic Amphetamine Salts (Adderall)
4. Dextroamphetamine (Dexedrine)
5. Lisdexamfetamine (Vyvanse)
6. Methylphenidate (Ritalin)
7. Dextromethylphenidate (Focalin)
8. Dextromethamphetamine (Desoxyn)
9. Racemic Methamphetamine ("Street Meth")
10.. Atomoxetine (Strattera)
11. 4-Fluoroamphetamine (4-FA)
12. Nicotine
13. Caffeine
14. Ephedrine
15. Yerba Mate
16. 3-Fluoroamphetamine (3-FA)

*>Cannabinoids (Natural & Synthetic)*
1. Delta-9-Tetrahydrocannabinol (THC)
2. Dronabinol (Marinol)
3. Cannabidiol (CBD)
4. Cannabinol (CBN)
5. JWH-018
6. JWH-073
7. JWH-200
8. JWH-250
9. CP-55,940
10. CP-47,497
11. 1,1-dimethyloctyl (C8) Homologue of CP-47,497
12. Cannabicyclohexanol

"Downers" - Muscle Relaxants, Benzodiazepines, Quaaludes, Barbiturates, Opiates/Opioids & Miscellaneous

*>Muscle Relaxants*
1. Cyclobenzaprine (Flexeril)
2. Carisoprodol (Soma)
3. Methocarbamol (Robaxin)
4. Metaxalone (Skelaxin)

*>Antihistamines*
1. Diphenhydramine (Benadryl)
2. Hydroxyzine (Vistaril)
3. Meclizine (Dramamine)
4. Promethazine (Phenergan)

*>GABAergic AED's*
1. Gabapentin (Neurontin)
2. Pregabalin (Lyrica)
3. Phenytoin (Dilantin)

*>Quaaludes*
1. Methaqualone

*>Barbiturates*
1. Phenobarbital (Solfoton)
2. Amobarbital (Amytal)
3. Seconal

*>Beta-Blockers*
1. Atenolol (Senomin)
2. Propranolol (Inderal)

*>Alpha-Agonist Hypotensive Agents*
1. Clonodine

*>Non-Benzodiazepine Sedative-Hypnotics*
1. Zolpidem tartrate (Ambien)
2. Zopiclone (Imovane)
3. Eszopiclone (Lunesta)

*>Benzodiazepines*
1. Alprazolam (Xanax)
2. Midazolam (Versed)
3. Clonazepam (Klonopin)
4. Triazolam (Halcion)
5. Temazepam (Restoril)
6. Chlordiazepoxide (Librium)
7. Diazepam (Valium)
8. Lorazepam (Ativan)
9. Flunitrazepam (Rohypnol)
10. Phenazepam

*>Opiates & Opioids*
Buprenorphine
Naloxone
Naltrexone
Codeine
Dihydrocodeine
Fentanyl
Hydrocodone
Hydromorphone
Oxycodone
Oxymorphone
Morphine Sulfate
Tramadol
Propoxyphene
Diacetyl Morphine
Opium Latex
P. somniferum Pod Brew
Methadone

*>Random Add-Ons*
Thujone
Amyl Nitrate
Salvinorin-A (Salvia)
Amanitas Muscaria
Datura
Kratom
Valerian Root
Phenibut
Kava Kava
Alcohol

...Yikes.
Anyway, what with a recent lifestyle change, that should be the last time I update this list... EVER!


----------



## neutrophilis

Marijuana
Ecstacy
Acid
Cocaine
Mushrooms
Heroin
Valium
Heroin
Temazepam
Ketamine
Etizolam
6-apb
Methoxetamine
Crack

Other pescribed
Olanzapine

Been totally pissed out my nut few times but i dont really drink unless im going for gold.


----------



## GBM

Oh boy this should be fun

Methylphenidate
Weed
Amphetamine/Dextroamphetamine/Lisdexamphetamine
Cocaine HCl
Freebase Cocaine
MDMA
MDA
Acid
Mushrooms
DOB
2c-e
2c-i
Ketamine
Butorphanol
Hydrocodone
Hydromorphone
Codeine
Morphine
Lorazepam
Alcohol
KavaKava
Salvia
Tramadol
Midazolam
Fentanyl
Gabapentin
Pregabalin
DXM
LSA


I think thats everything O.O


----------



## D n A

D n A said:


> It's small but it's a list nonetheless
> 
> marijuana
> mdma
> caffeine
> shrooms
> ketamine
> cocaine
> ecstacy
> lsd
> nicotine
> 2cb
> 2ce
> 2ci
> ghb
> mda
> 5-meo-dipt
> methylphenidate
> codeine
> alcohol



add:ketalorac
zolpidem
seroquel
valium
morphine
adderall
dexedrine
dmt
whippets
poppers
salvia
amphetamine
clonazepam
piperazines
methamphetamine


----------



## llama112

My inventory has increased

MDMA
ecstasy
Adderall
coke
ketamine
ghb
4-fa
weed
oxycodone
acid
mushrooms
2c-e
2c-i
valium
alcohol
caffeine

I think that's all


----------



## sina

flunitrazepam
midazolam
diazepam
lorazepam
temazepam
codeine
zopiclone
zolpidem
tramadol
olanzapine
mephedrone
mdpv
methylphenidate
cocaine
amphetamine
mdma(ecstasy)
lsd
mushrooms
salvia
cannabis
fluoxetine
venlafaxine
mirtazapine
trimipramine


----------



## RevCriz

Threads like these just bring back the good times

Cannabis including extracts/concentrates
LSD
DOB
DOI
Psilocybin (a number of strains)
Fly Agaric
Datura
Salvia
Diphenhydramine 
Dextroamphetamine with or without racemic salts
Lisdexamphetamine
Methamphetamine
Methylphenidate
Dexmethylphenidate
Cocaine (crack/powder)
MDMA
MDA
Lorazepam
Diazepam
Alprazolam
Clonazepam (the partner in crime of my expulsion)
Oxazepam
Temazepam
Zolpidem
Eszopiclone
Hydrocodone
Hydromorphone
Morphine
Oxycodone
Heroin
Fentanyl (sold as H and in patches)
Tramadol
Methadone
Suboxone
Butabital
Phenobarbital
4-FA
4-FMA
DMT
Ketamine
MXE
PCP (I can't be sure whether or not i've done any analogues)
DXM
Trazadone (fuck that shit)
Prozac
Effexor
Lamictal
Geodone
Zoloft
Flexeril
Soma
Gabapentin
Synthetic smoke (A couple different JWH, and spice)
Nutmeg (sucked)
Wild Lettuce
MDPV
Alcohol
Piperazines
Bromo Dragon Fly
2C-B
2C-I

I doubt it's everything, it's been a hazy few years


----------



## Folley

This is mostly in order, but around the end I just started throwing in things.

Alcohol
Weed - In every form it comes in. Edibles, joints, blunts, bongs, pipes, vapes, pills, tinctures, fucking SKIN LOTION lol... hash, oil, wax, keif, the list goes on...
Vyvanese 
Concerta
Adderall
Caffeine (in huge doses)
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Xanax
Klonopin
Morphine
Kava Kava
Tramadol
Soma
Lorazepam
Mirtazapine
Seroquel
Shitty Cocaine
OK Cocaine
MDMA (pure)
Ecstasy (THERE ARE SO MANY RANDOM FUCKING DRUGS IVE TAKEN IN THAT SHIT) - 5-MeO-DiPT is one I think, and Im pretty Ive had mephedrone, and I know Ive had methylone...
Mushrooms -fucking dank ass ones.
"Acid" - Now I Believe it was an NBOME or DOx
"Extracted mushrooms" - I think it was 4-AcO-DMT
Salvia
Methamphetamine
Amphetamine (different from adderall)
BZP
TFMPP
Temazepam
Diphenhydramine - yuck.
Heroin - Never again.
"Chewy" - Weed laced with freebase cocaine (crack)
Cyclobenzaprine
Pure THC caps
LSD - DANK quality, then some of a lesser degree.
MDA

Tried nitrous once, but Im not into sucking whipped cream lol


Thats about it... I know theres more, but I cant think of them lol. Theres also been some random pills Ive gotten and didnt know what they were... but hey, Im still alive so they must have been good 



...woah. Im looking at this post now... and I cant say Im too proud of myself LOL


----------



## drgreenthumb00

HHHAAAAAA I couldn't even tell you. At one point I definitely tried just about every drug available. Then the RCs and the fake RXs and spin offs became popular. But my list is hella long


----------



## OPANAMONIUM

Alcohol
Marijuana
Lsd
Psilocybin mushrooms
dmt
Salvia
2ci
25i-nbome
Ketamine
2ce
Methoxetamine
Mdma
Mephedrone
mescaline
Cocaine
Allylescaline
Ritalin
Adderal xr and ir
Dexedrine
Vyvanse
Alprazolam
Clonazepam
Lorazepam
Diazepam
Heroin
Morphine
Oxycodone
Oxymorphone
Hydrocodone
Zolpidem
25c nbome
Opium


Might have missed some but im kinda stoned right now


----------



## kronedog

Lets see, going to try list these in order from the first drug I've ever touched.

Caffeine
Weed
Vicodin
Cocaine
Adderall
Alcohol
Duster
Crack
Shrooms
LSD
Salvia
Xanax
Heroin (IV)
Oxy's
Morphine
Cystal Meth
Spice / K2 (absolutely hated it)
DMT
Klonopin

That's pretty much it. I know I'm forgetting different types of pills that I used to randomly try, and have never used mdma or ecstasy.


----------



## XThexXTank

I think the better question is which drugs haven't you tried in you lifetime


----------



## Seyer

^ That list is ultimately way longer. Theres tons and tons of RCs out there.


----------



## Psychopharma

Opioids:
Hydromorphone
Hydrocodone
Dihydrocodeine
Methadone
Codeine
Meperidine
Opium
Paregoric
Propoxyphene
Oxycodone
Oxymorphone
Fentanyl
Diphenoxylate
Tramadol
Butorphanol
Buprenorphine
Naloxone

Stimulants:
Methylphenidate
dexMethylphenidate
Amphetamine
Dextroamphetamine
lisDextroamphetamine
Modafinil
Cocaine


Others:
Marinol/Dronabinol
Alprazolam
Flurazepam
Clonazepam
Diazepam
Midazolam
Temazepam
Lorazepam
Zolpidem
Zapelon
Eszopiclone
Meprobamate
Carisoprodol
Promethazine
Quetiapine
Valproic Acid
THC
Mirtazepine
Fluoxetine
Fluvoxamine
Venafaxine
Citalopram
Sertraline
Clomipramine
Bupropion
Hydroxyzine
Propranolol
Trazodone
Gabapentin
Dextromethorphan
Buspirone
Methocarbamol 
Metaxalone 
Diphenhydramine 
Cyclizine
Meclizine


----------



## xPandemic

Weed 
Alcohol 
Nicotine
Hydrocodone 
Oxycodone 
Kratom
Alprazolam
Lorazepam
Diazepam 
Salvia
DXM
Various synthetic cannabinoids
Various "bath salts"
Ritalin
Concerta
Adderall
Focalin
Flexeril
Pregabalin
Butalbital
Zolpidem
Risperidone
Paxil
Prozac
Zoloft
Wellbutrin


----------



## dissociative_freak

In order based on overall euphoria, 1 being highest.

1.Methamphetamine
2.Propylhexedrine
3.Amphetamine
4.Marijuana
5.Tramadol
6.Heroin
7.Oxycodone
8.Alprazolam
9.Morphine
10.Dextromethorphan
11.Hydrocodone
12.Crack
13.Psychobilin
14.JWH
15.Codeine
16.Cocaine
17.Phencyclidine
18.Inhalants(gas,nitrous,duster,ether,spray paint)
19.Alcohol
20.Valium
21.LSA
22.zolpidem
23.Diphenhydramine
24.Cyclobenzaprine(flexeril;soma

WHAT THE FUCK!! IM SO UPSET WITH MYSELF RIGHT NOW..I FORGOT A DRUG BUT NOT JUST ANY DRUG^^^^^MDMA--battles meth for the number one spot

In order based on overall euphoria, 0 being highest.
0.MDMA 8(
1.Methamphetamine 8(
2.Propylhexedrine 
3.Amphetamine
4.Marijuana 
5.Tramadol
6.Heroin %)
7.Oxycodone
8.Alprazolam
9.Morphine
10.Dextromethorphan 
11.Hydrocodone
12.Crack 
13.Psychobilin 
14.JWH 
15.Codeine
16.Cocaine
17.Phencyclidine
18.Inhalants(gas,nitrous,duster,ether,spray paint) 
19.Alcohol
20.Valium
21.LSA
22.zolpidem
23.Diphenhydramine
24.Cyclobenzaprine(flexeril;soma

In order based on overall euphoria, 1 being highest.

1.Methamphetamine
2.Propylhexedrine
3.Amphetamine
4.Marijuana
5.Tramadol
6.Heroin
7.Oxycodone
8.Alprazolam
9.Morphine
10.Dextromethorphan
11.Hydrocodone
12.Crack
13.Psychobilin
14.JWH
15.Codeine
16.Cocaine
17.Phencyclidine
18.Inhalants(gas,nitrous,duster,ether,spray paint)
19.Alcohol
20.Valium
21.LSA
22.zolpidem
23.Diphenhydramine
24.Cyclobenzaprine(flexeril;soma


----------



## G_Owl$

The two people above me... HEROIN AT SIX?  BELOW TRAMADOL? AND WEED?! Are you sure?  Cause I think that's easily my 0 or possibly my negative 1, Heroin is what my brain thinks of as fun.  Ugh that sounds awful but it sure is the truth.  Used to think OC was the bees knees but I've never even seen an OP, once I found dope there was no going back... Let this be a lesson to you youngins, if you think you're gonna love dope but don't wanna get hooked, just don't try it lol.

Anyway... we had to take tests like this and about addiction in rehab, it's always funny to fight your new homies for the high score.

Opiates:
OC
Hydrocodone
Diluadid
Morphine
Fentanyl (I don't IV anything since I'm a pussy, but this was administered IV while I was in the hospital and smoked like a half G right before I went in... Ridiculousness)
Codeine (Prometh w/ codeine is probably #3 behind H and OC)
Diacetylmorphine
Bup
Can't believe I've never used Opana, but I live in an area with like no pharms and TONS of dope, so I once I got on 6-MAM I was pretty much done hunting for anything else.

Xanax
Valium
Loprazolam
Klonazepam

Butalbital w/ codeine is an unbelievably great one.
Soma
Flexeril

Mushrooms
LSD
MDMA
2-ce
2-cb
DOB
4-acetoxy-HiPT
Mescaline! That's a good one.

Stimulants, NOT MY THING.  Hand me a gram of coke or a small of dope, I'll take the dope everytime
Cocaine
Amphetamines (not even meth, stay up for days? No thanks, I do that on my own without opiates thank you)

Can't believe my stupid ass extracted pure diethyl ether from products in highschool... god highschool is a crazy time in this day and age haha.

DXM
Diphenhydramine
Dimenhydranate 
Salvia
DMT
Ketamine

And of course GOOD OLE MARIJUANA THAT STARTED IT ALL!  Bud, Bubble hash, full melt, wax, ETD, C02 extract, I am a fan of the marijuana.

I probably done more but I wanted to do this off the top of my head rather than read from a list.  I remember the first time with most of these very vividly, this was a fun post to reminisce about.


----------



## VanWeyden

Alcohol
Cannabis
Nicotine

Oxazepam
Diazepam
Bromazepam
Lorazepam
Lormetazepam
Midazolam
Clonazepam
Flunitrazepam
Zopiclon

Tramadol
Tilidin
Morphine
Oxycodone
Buprenorphine
Heroin
Fentanyl

Methylphenidate
Amphetamine
Cocaine

Propofol

Diphenhydramine 
DXM (both low-dose)

Pregabaline


----------



## spindevil14

god damn. xannax klonopin valium e molly every pain killer ever lol WEED

i look like a pussy compared to yall lol


----------



## crabplant

I'm going to try to do mine chronologically (first time trying a substance):

Alcohol
Caffeine
Kava
Weed (thc)
Nicotine
Codeine
Oxycodone
Ecstasy (MDMA, TFMPP, BZP)
2C-I
Dextromethorphan
Dextroamphetamine
MDMA (pure crystalline)
2C-E
Methylphenidate
Zolpidem
Salvia Divinorum
Dexmethylphenidate
Methoxetamine
Ephedrine
Lorazepam
Quetiapine

there are others, but I can't remember them now haha

of course the given stuff like poppy seed tea (awesome for chillin'), melatonin, etc


----------



## Albion

An update:

*Opiates:*
O-Desmethyltramadol
Codeine
Dihydrocodone
Kratom
Tramadol
Heroin

*Depressants:*
Etizolam
Alcohol
Etaqualone

*Psychedelics:*
Psilocybin
Marijuana
25D-NBMOE
aMT
LSD
2C-B
5-MeO-DALT
Mescaline
DMT

*Entactogens:*
MDMA
6-APB
5-APB
Methylone
Butylone
MDAI

*Stimulants:*
Mephedrone
MDPV
Cocaine
Methiopropamine
Nicotine
Camfetamine
Caffeine
Ethylphenidate

*Dissociatives:*
Ketamine
Methoxetamine
3-MeO-PCP
Salvia Divinorum
Nitrous Oxide

*Solvents:*
Amyl Nitrate


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

Also gonna update as its been a while...

Psychedelics

DMT 
LSA
LSD
Psilocybin Mushrooms
San Pedro Cactus
2C-B
2C-C
2C-E
2C-I
25c-NBOMe
25i-NBOMe
4-AcO-DET
4-AcO-DMT
5-MeO-DiPT
5-MeO-DMT


Dissosciatives

DXM
Ketamine
Methoxetamine
Nitrous Oxide
Salvia-leaf and 40x-atypical psychedelic but considered a dissosciative by some.


Marijuana
Hash
Budder
Tincture
Edibles (various)

AM-2201
AM-2233
JWH-081
JWH-122
JWH-210
UR-144
Random synthetic Cannabinoid Blends starting since back when JWH-018 was legal...so not quite sure how many of these I've tried.


Stimulants

4-FA
4-MEC
Caffeine
Coca Tea
Dexmethylphenidate (focalin)
Dextroamphetamine
Ecstasy-though only once recently and it was an MDMA-only press.
Ethylone
Ethylphenidate
Lisdexamfetamine
Mephedrone
Methylphenidate
MDMA
Methylone
Nicotine
Propylhexedrine
Yerba Mate

Prescription (non-amphetamine variety) 

Buproprion
Zoloft
Stattera

Sedatives

Alcohol
Clonazepam
Diazepam
Etizolam


Opiates

Codeine
Hydrocodone
Kratom
Opium
Oxycodone

Other

Catnip
Wild Dagga
Kava Kava
Iso Butyl Nitrate
Phenibut
Promethazine
Wild Opium Lettuce


----------



## Polytoxicomanic

Some of these I've used every day for years, and a few I've only tried once or a few times.  An asterisk is next to the ones I've used frequently.  

Cannabis (weed/hash) *
Alcohol *
LSD *
Mushrooms
DMT
AMT
LSA
MXE *
DXM *
MDMA
6 APB
2 CE
Nitrous Oxide *
Salvia
Cocaine (& crack) *
Oxycodone *
Hydrocodone *
Buprenorphine *
Heroin 
Codeine 
Morphine
Tramadol
Kratom *
Amphetamine
Dextroamphetamine 
Methamphetamine
Methylphenidate *
Ethylphenidate
Methiopropamine
Alprazolam *
Diazepam
Clonazpem
Lorazepam
Temazepam
Etizolam
Zolpidem
JWH 018
AM 2201
Kava


----------



## Lambo

Opiates:
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Codeine (Syrup and pills, I'd have to say I like the pills better though)
Morphine (Pills)
Dilaudid

Others:
Tramadol (Could've sworn it was an opiate but I'm not sure)
Crystal
Coke
Ecstacy
Mushrooms
Demerol (Not sure what category)
And I don't really consider bud to be a drug, but it's definitely on there lol.
Nicotine if you consider it a drug
Alchohol
Xanax
Adderal
Ritalin
Vivanse
Promethazine (The spelling might be butchered, I've only seen it written a couple times)

Short list, but I've got plenty of time to lengthen it


----------



## Znegative

Demerol is an opioid^


----------



## Kennehh

In Order:
-Cigs
-Booze
-Pot
-Vikidan
-Speed 
-Cocaine
-CCC
-Crack
-Meth
-Heroine
-Daytura
-Robotesson (so Gross) 
-Snorting Adderal
-Almost all prescription meds
-Spice
-Acid
-Laced Pot (tried it a while ago, got more into it recently)


----------



## trippytrojan

*Legal:*
Tobacco
Alcohol
Dextromethorphan
Nitrous

*Opiates:*
Codeine
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Hydromorphone
Morphine
Heroin (tar)
Propoxyphene
Buprenorphine
Kratom
Tramadol

*Stimulants:*
Adderall/Vyvanse
Meth
MDMA 
Methylone
MDPV
2c-e
methylphenidate

*Others: *
Alprazolam
Lorazepam
Cocaine
Shrooms
Cannabis (smoked, food, hash oil)
Salvia
Carisoprodol


----------



## Pill2Chill

Myself on another board said:
			
		

> hasj
> alcohol
> weed
> spacecake
> street-Amphetamines
> cocaine
> dexamphetamines
> ritalin(ADD)
> xtc
> ghb
> ketamine
> tramadol
> codeine
> ethylmorfine
> dihydrocodeïn
> lormetazepam
> flurazepam
> prazepam
> tetrazepam
> alprazolam (xanax)
> zolpidem
> MCCP (bad pill   )
> +
> pseudo-ephedrine
> mdma crystals
> lorazepam
> diazepam
> bromazepam
> +
> oxazepam
> clonazepam
> tilidine
> +
> N2O
> mephedrone
> lsd
> +
> Truffles (That didn't work because I didn't know about cross-tolerance with LSD at the time :D )
> oxycodone
> +
> 2c-b
> +
> DMT
> 5-meo-DMT
> +
> Ethylphenidate
> Salvia
> Truffles that did work. (They better when I eat 30grams!)
> seroquel



It's pretty much in chronological order. Might be a bit off.


----------



## Seyer

Updated, with better categorization imo.

*Cannabinoids*
Cannabis & variations
AM-2201/122
Synthetic Blends

*Psychedelic Phenethylamines*
MDMA
Mescaline
2C-B
2C-E
25i-NBOMe

*Psychedelic Tryptamines*
DMT

*Opioids*
Oxycodone
Codeine
Methadone
Heroin
Hydrocodone
Morphine
Buprenorphine
Hydromorphone
Tramadol

*Stimulants*
Cocaine/Crack Cocaine
Methamphetamine
Caffeine
Methylphenidate
Amphetamine Salts
Dexamphetamine

*Ergolines*
LSD

*Dissociatives*
PCP
Ketamine
Nitrous
DXM
Methoxetamine

*GABA-ergics*
GHB
Ethyl-Alcohol
Clonazepam
Diazepam
Alprazolam

*Prescribed*
Fluoxetine
Mirtazapine
Bupropion

*Misc*
Datura
Tobacco
Nicotine
Promethazine
Diphenhydramine
Hydroxizine


----------



## SunDevil420

Opiates/Opioids:
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Morphine
Heroin
Methadone
Buprenorphine
Codeine
Tramadol

Benzodiazepines:
Alprazolam
Diazepam
Clonazepam
Flurazepam
Flunitrazepam

Stimulants:
Cocaine
Caffeine
Methylphenidate
MDMA
MPDV

Psychedelics/Dissociatives:
Cannabis
Nitrous Oxide

Other:
Carisoprodol
Cyclobenzaprine
Alcohol
Tobacco
Valerian
Theanine
Kava Kava
DMAE


----------



## xkassandra

Opiates/Opioids:
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Morphine
Heroin
Codeine
Tramadol

Benzodiazepines:
Alprazolam
Diazepam
Clonazepam
Flurazepam
Xanax

Stimulants:
Cocaine
Caffeine
MDMA
Adderall


Psychedelics/Dissociatives:
Cannabis
Nitrous Oxide
Acid*

Other:
Alcohol
Tobacco
Zoloft

[I feel like I'm forgetting something.]
Doing Salvia Monday and Acid tonight.*


----------



## Cyanoide

Cyanoide said:


> Some of these I've got on prescription but I've used some of them recreationaly and they are used recreationaly anyway by many.
> 
> Antidepressants
> Citalopram
> Escitalopram
> Fluoxetine
> Mirtazapine
> Paroxetine
> Sertraline
> Venlafaxine
> 
> Benzodiazepines
> 
> Alprazolam
> Clonazepam
> Diazepam
> Flunitrazepam
> Oxazepam
> Phenazepam
> Temazepam
> 
> Cannabinoids
> Weed
> Hash
> Hash oil
> 
> Deliriants
> 
> Alcohol
> 
> Dissociatives
> 
> Methoxetamine
> 
> Ergotamines
> 
> LSD
> 
> Phenethylamines
> 25C-NBOME
> 25D-NBOME
> 2C-C
> 2C-E
> 2C-I
> DOB
> 
> Stimulants
> 
> Amphetamine (speed)
> Bupehdrone
> Caffeine
> Camfetamine
> Cocaine
> Dichloropane
> Ephedrine
> MDA
> MDMA
> Methamphetamine
> Nicotine
> MPA (methiopropamine)
> NEB (N-ethylbuphedrone)
> Pentedrone
> 
> Tryptamines
> 
> 4-AcO-DET
> 4-AcO-DiPT
> 4-AcO-DPT
> 4-AcO-DMT
> 4-HO-DPT
> 4-HO-MET
> 4-HO-MiPT
> 5-MeO-DMT
> 5-MeO-Dalt
> 5-MeO-DiPT
> 5-MeO-MiPT
> DMT
> DPT
> Psilocybin/psilocin (mushrooms)
> 
> Various stuff
> Bisoprolol
> Melatonin
> Quetiapine (Seroquel)
> Propranolol
> Tramadol
> Valerian Root
> 
> I think that's most of them, though my memory is not the best.



Damn I'm quoting a long post, but there are some compounds to add.

GHB (surprised I didn't remember this one, I used it a lot ten years ago)
GBL
Ethylphenidate
MiPT
DiPT
4-MeO-MiPT
4-MePPP
MDPPP
2C-P


----------



## Seyer

So. Many. Tryptamines. ^

And no Ketamine?!


----------



## Cyanoide

Seyer said:


> So. Many. Tryptamines. ^
> 
> And no Ketamine?!



Tryptamines are my passion. They are my absolute favourite drugs, rivaled by none.

I've never got my hands on Ketamine. It's one of the compounds I'd most want to try, as well as mescaline.


----------



## Seyer

So Ive noticed. 

Mescaline is absolute bliss. Ive only acquired it once, but I got enough for 5 experiences. Oh how I miss you, Mescaline *drools*


----------



## Robomarley1

*Opiates/Opiods:*
-Heroin
-Codeine
-Dihydrocodeine
-Tramadol
-Hydrocodeine w/apap
-Oxycodone w/apap
-Oxycodone Instant-Release
-Oxycodone Extended-Release
-Morphine Instant-Release
-Morphine Extended-Release
-Suboxone
-Hydromorphone Instant-Release


*Benzodiazepines:*
-Oxazepam
-Diazepam
-Alprazolam
-Clonazepam
-Lorazepam
-Bromazepam
-Nitrazepam
-Flunitrazepam
-Temazepam
-Etizolam

*Stimulants*
-Cocaine
-Amphetamine salts mixture (Adderall both IR and XR)
-Dexedrine Instant-Release
-Methylphenidate Instant Release
-Methylphenidate Extended Release
-Dexmethylphenidate
-Modafinil 
-Propylhexedrine
-Caffiene
-Mephedrone
-Ephedrine 

*Hallucinogens:*
-Mushrooms
-Dextromethorphan
-Salvia
-N,N-Dimethyltryptamine
-Phencyclidine

*Miscellaneous:*
-Gabapentin
-Carisoprodol
-Cyclobenzaprine
-Alcohol
-Weed
-Kava Kava
-Zolpidem
-Nitrous Oxide
-Amyl Nitrate

I believe that is all for now haha. I accidentally took Phencyclidine in high school when I smoked some dirty ass incredibly shitty weed. Me and my friends with very large marijuana tolerances each took two hits off a blunt and were ridiculously high, hallucinating and such. My friend saw a tv screen right next to his head that followed him around and played video clips of each of us walking around and had auditory hallucinations, lasted for like 12 hours for him. Was unsure that it was actually PCP until many years later. I found it really but fuck PCP never doing it again.


----------



## Tryptamino

weed
mushrooms
lsd
mdma
amphetamine
dextroamphetamine
methamphetamine
dextromethamphetamine
cocaine
hydrocodone
hydromorphone
oxycodone
oxymorphone
heroin
codeine
tramadol
alprazolam
clonazepam
lorazepam
nitrous oxide
2c-i
2c-e
dob
caffeine
alcohol
nicotine
modafinil
ketamine
pcp
dxm
methylphenidate
dextromethylphenidate
ephedrine
benzylpiperizine
TMFF
zoldpiem
PMA
MDA
MDPV
DMT
mescaline
scopolamine
salvia
zoldpiem
quetiapine
Diphenhydramine
Dimenhydrinate
MDPV
ahyahuasca
ibogaine

i'm probably missing some


----------



## Albion

^ That looks great alongside your bl handle.


----------



## Pill2Chill

^^You misspelled 'zoldpiem', twice. :D

Zoldpiem is bad for the memory m'kay.


----------



## Alex000

Not sure if I have actually posted an inventory, probably have, but updating:

Opioids:

Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Codeine
Tramadol
Fentanyl
Hydromorphone
Dextromethorphan (Technically an opioid.)

Benzos:

Alprazolam
Lorazepam
Clonazepam
Chlordiazepoxide

Barbs:

Phenobarbital
Butalbital

Other GABAergics:

Valerian Root
Alcohol
Kava Kava 
Nitrous Oxide (NMDA as well as some GABAergism?)

Stimulants:

Nicotine
Caffeine
Pseudoephedrine
Methylphenidate
Mixed Amphetamine Salts

Deliriants:

Diphenhydramine

Those are all of the recreational or potentially recreational drugs I have tried, I think. Don't believe I am missing any. Hope to expand my list quite a bit.


----------



## McStoni

Vicodin, Weed,  Caffeine, Nicotine, Alcohol, Mushrooms, Ecstasy, Acid, Oxycontin, Xanax, Valium, Seroquel, Adderall, Ritalin, Meth, Dramamine, Coricidin Cough & Cold. 
I think that's about it.


----------



## Tryptamino

oh yeah and as of 10 minutes ago MXE


----------



## hthr007

*opiates*

hydrocodone
oxycodone
oxycontin
tramadol
fentanyl
hydromorphone

*benzos*

alprazolam
clonazepam
diazepam
midazolam

*misc.*

carisoprodol
cyclobenzaprine
propofol
THC
DXM
rizatriptan

*stimulants*

methylphenidate

*antihistamines*

diphenhydramine
promethazine

*psychiatric meds*

sertraline HCl
escitalopram
citalopram
amitriptyline
seroquel

*others*

alcohol
tobacco


----------



## verso

I thought that I had posted in this thread already, but I can't find my post.

*opiates:*
buprenorphine (suboxone)
heroin
hydrocodone (vicodin)
morphine
oxycodone (oxycontin/roxies)
oxymorphone (opana)
tramadol

*benzos:*
alprazolam (xanax)
clonazepam (klonopin)
diazepam (valium)
lorazepam (ativan)

*stimulants:*
amphetamine salts (adderall)
cocaine
methylphenidate (ritalin)
methylone (bk-MDMA)
MDMA ("ecstasy" and "molly")

*other:*
alcohol
ambien (zolpidem)
caffeine
cannabis
carisoprodol (soma)
cyclobenzaprine (flexeril)
tobacco
25-I


----------



## skibler

skibler said:


> I am pretty young, and I have experienced a lot for my age. Managed to stay from being addicted to anything so far.
> 
> Alcohol
> Weed
> Nicotine
> Caffeine
> Salvia
> Shrooms
> LSD
> JWH ??
> Oxycodone
> Alprazolam
> DMT
> Hydrocodone
> Lorazepam
> Tramadol
> DXM
> Dimenhydrinate
> Methlyphenidate
> Amphetamines
> Ambein
> LSA
> Soma



more additions. these were done months ago though, before i got sent to a rehab. 

Methamphetamine
DOC (?)
Codeine
Tizanidine
Seroquel
Gabapentin
I know there is more... gotta think.................................


----------



## BlindSoothsayer

Cannabis
Alcohol
LSD
LSA
4-HO-MET
MXE
DMT
Cocaine
Mushrooms
Vicodin
DXM
Clonazepam
MDMA
Salvia
Nicotine
Amphetamine

Obviously I'm not including any OTC drugs and legit non-recreational prescriptions.


----------



## Soul137

*Do you keep a drug list/collection*

Do you have a list of all the drugs you've done? Or a collection of chemicals? I personally have been keeping track of every new drug and new combination i try. I started the first time i tripped and i knew i was gonna do it a lot more. Every time I try something new, i put it down.
I have 56 chemicals that i considered psychoactive (however mildly) with 82 different combinations. Im not bragging. I wanna find someone who has 100 chems under their belt.


----------



## Vader

Are you familiar with the concept of self-incrimination?


----------



## manicmama

Okay, 

STIMULANTS:
Amphetamine
Cocaine
MDMA

BENZOS:
Diazepam
Clonazepam

ANTI-DEPRESSANTS:
Citalopram
Venlafaxine
Fluoxetine

ANTI-PSYCHOTICS:
Quetiapine
Olanzapine

OTHER:
Ecstacy
LSD
Weed
Codeine
Depakote
Episenta
Lithium
Promethazine
Alcohol
Nicotine
Zopiclone

I think that's my lot.


----------



## XTC_fiend

Soul137 said:


> . I wanna find someone who has 100 chems under their belt.



Charley sheen? lol jk 
i do keep a mental list though. Not proud of it with the extent of the drug use but always a reminder of how far ive pushed myself and have bounced back after it all.


----------



## J.Wallace

Yeah, I definitely don't write down a list of what I've done. I could make a list in my head, no need to write it down and risk somebody finding it.


----------



## Darksidesam

Not sure about Drug lists or collections, but i think that a Drug Diary would be helpful for someone who wishes to enjoy drugs but at the safest rate possible.

Of course this would be unnecessary for those with good memories, but quite frankly mine is shit lol.

So yeah i just write down if i take something on a certain date, that way when i crave it again i can look back and say Hmm when did i last take it and see exactly when.


----------



## THcrack

Right, I am only going to list the ones that I have more than one experience with... would be here all day otherwise he he.

Psychedelics:

Cannabis in basically every form.
Ketamine.
Methoxetamine
LSD.
2C-B.
2C-E.
Salvia.
Magic mushrooms. (Liberty caps).

Downers:

Diazepam.
Codeine.
DHC.
Alcohol.

Uppers:

Cocaine.
Crack cocaine.
Amphetamine.
Ritalin.
MDMA.
4-MMC.

*THcrack *


----------



## Seyer

*Merged.*


----------



## argentina420

OPIATES
Hydrocodone
Hydromorphone
Codeine
Oxycodone (instant and extended)
Morphine (pills and IV)
Fentanyl
PSYCHIDELLICS
Mescaline
LSD
LSA
Psyilicybin
Benadryl (HIGH DOSE(S))
DXM
BENZOS
Xanax
OTHERS
Tobbacco
Alcohol
Absinthe
GABA
Seroquel
Nutmeg
Adderall
Valium
Cyclobenzaprine (Flexiril)
Vivan(s)
Psudeo
Cannabanoids (weed,hashish ect.)
Lots more I can't remember (from doing lots more I'm assuming xP)


----------



## Rampleyboy15

Ive tried Oxycodone (5mg, 10mg, 30mg), 
Heroin, (scrammble, and raw)
crack, 
coke, 
suboxone, 
amphetimine salt, 
codeine syrup, 
xanax bars and footballs, 
Klonopin, 
alcohol, 
marijuana, 
tobbacco, 
hash, 
and chemical drugs like BZ, and synthetic drugs.


----------



## Seyer

Rampleyboy15 said:


> BZ


Why the hell would you do that to yourself?


----------



## Ondine

THC
Codeine
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Hydromorphone 
Oxymorphone
Heroin
Cocaine
MDMA
MDA
MDPV
Methylone
4-MMC
4-MEC
2c-b
2c-i
25i-nBOME
4-ACO-DMT
Mushrooms
LSD
Amphetamine (ICE pills)
Ketamine
MXE
Lorazepam
Diazepam
Alprazolam
Clonazepam
Propanlol


----------



## highhooked

highhooked said:


> Updated! Also going to add comment about how i feel about certain drugs because it hink it makes it more interesting.
> 
> Marijuana (My first love and still faithful)
> Shrooms ( im i love with mushrooms. They are just absolutley amazing in every single way...Growing some soon!)
> Acid (only tried a couple of times cant say much about because i love shrooms so much )
> Salvia (woah)
> nicotine (bleh. Cool when im drunk or super stoned)
> Alcohol ( its alright. Nowadays i mostly drink "girly drinks" I figure if im going to drink it better taste good)
> DXM (Love it! Until it lost most of its magic. Dissociative and general seemt o really agree with me)
> methoxetamine (very happy to add this one! Love it.)
> Methylone (doesnt touch mephedrone but still pretty euphoric)
> Molly (this was weird intense body buzz and light moodlift...prolly not mdma)
> Mephedrone ( Absolutley fanfucking tastic!)
> Concerta ( Good for staying awake?)
> Kratom ( I love it and its good for getting off of suboxone)
> Ritalin ( same as concerta)
> Cocaine ( It was shitty and the come down was rough)
> Adderall ( find this pretty euphoric actually)
> Vyvanse ( this is a great stimulant even though you technically cant abuse it. It lasts a very long time and is pretty euphoric. I love drinking on it)
> Xanax ( Great benzo out of the couple i have tried. I love waking up refreshed as fuck in the morning)
> Klonopin ( also love this benzo. Tastes delicious and long acting)
> Opana ( VERY sedating and i catch an extreme nod of of it)
> Oxycontin ( more stimulating than oxymorphone but i love them all the same. To bad they fucked with the old formula!)
> Fentanyl ( Felt kinda like heroin/oxymorphone. Very sedating...although not much euphoria?)
> Heroin ( limited experience so cant really tell much difference between opana and heroin)
> Percocet ( you know)
> Suboxone ( love how long lasting it is and the energy boost and subtle moodlift it gives)
> Vicoden ( you know)
> Tramadol ( actually really really liked but cant fid it recently. Very energetic and euphoric buzz)
> Kava ( its cool for just chillen)
> Phenibut ( same^)
> Nitrous ( love it! Its just a cool thing to do while smoking bowls and chilenw ith friends)
> Some "MDMA" pills ( speedy fuck ass)



Add:

Gabapentin
Lyrica
Codeine
4aco-dmt

I feel good about my list!


----------



## thizFreckles

opiates
oxycodone
hydrocodone
fentanyl
hydromorphone
tramadol
suboxone
heroin

uppers
MDMA
cocaine
crack
adderall

benzos
alprazolam
diazepam
clonazepam
lorazepam
temazepam

pharmaceuticals
cyclobenzaprine
carisoprodol
focalin
promethazine

others
marijuana
LSD
alcohol
nicotine
caffeine


----------



## SerotonergicHaze

Age 8:
Caffeine lol

Age 12:
Pseudoephedrine (fail)
Tobacco (first puff)

Age 13: Tried heaps of things, none of them worked 

Methylphenidate (snorted, first "high")

DXM (250mg did next to nothing)

Cannabis (did next to nothing)

Temazepam (one pill did nothing)

Salvia: (didn't smoke it properly) 

Age 15:
Cannabis - first real weed high. Insane mind fuck

Codeine (210mg from memory) - boring

Alcohol - First time getting drunk

Tobacco - First habitual use 

Nitrazepam - 5mg, did fuck all

Age 16:

Scripted Methylphenidate and Dexamphetamine 

First OEVs from a sativa high

Experimented with daily low dose DXM (tolerance reduction)

Promethazine (took 350mg, hoping for a deliriant effect. Didn't work, slept for 15hours though. Stupid impulsive decision)

Experimented with daily Aniracetam 


Still only 16, feel so young :3. I'm more knowledgeable about pharmcodynamics and the general safety principals of responsible drug use than the average teen who is probably rather asinine when it comes to this sort of thing.

Some psychedelics are on the agenda for sometime in the future, although I feel as though I'm not yet emotionally ready. 

DXM is happening in a few weeks


----------



## Achten

Haha !  Some People .. 

Anyway my list:

Alcohol (yuk)
Cannabis (hmm)
Salvia Divinorum
LSA
Kratom
Dream Herb
Syrian Rue
Passion FLower
Skullcap
Mushrooms
Tihkal: 4HO- DET, -MET, -MiPT ; 4ACO- DiPT, -DET ; 5MeO- DMT, -DiPT, -MiPT, -DaLT, -MET ; MiPT, aMT
Pihkal:  2C- C, -D, E, -P, T4 ; 25C-NBOMe, 25D- ; MDMA
LSD
MDAI
Methoxetamine.

Ok, after typing it out I have quite the list myself it seems..

Yet to try: 5MeO-aMT, DOI, DiPT, DPT, 4ACE-DMT :D


----------



## Vader

Ethanol
GHB
GBL
Etaqualone
Etizolam 
Diazepam
Kava kava
Zopiclone
Pregabalin
Kratom
Tramadol
Morphine
Fentanyl
Codeine
Dihydrocodeine
Poppy pods
Butane
Alkyl Nitrites

Cannabis
JWH-018
AM-2201

LSD
LSA
Mushrooms
4-HO-MET
aMT
DMT

Salvia

Mescaline
2C-B
2C-C
2C-D
2C-E
2C-I
2C-T-7
25C-NBOMe

MDMA
Amphetamine
Mephedrone
Methylone
MDPV
MDAI
BZP
Cocaine
Ritalin
Tobacco
Betel nut
Caffeine

Ketamine
3-MeO-PCP
Methoxetamine
DXM
Nitrous oxide

Diphenhydramine

Yeah, my dick is really that big.


----------



## DirtyHippie

*Hallucinogens *

Cannabis
Mushrooms Psilocybin
LSA
DMT
DXM (not intentionally)
Ketamine
Nitrous Oxide
  Overall tripping is my favorite state of altered chemistry

*Opiates*
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Codeine
Methdone
 Overall my least favorite class of chemicals.

*Stimulants*

Methamphetamine
Amphetamine
Methylphenidate
Caffeine (no shit eh?)
Cocaine (small amount on top cannabis; shitty experience)
MDMA

*Benzos*
Lorazepam (a night I still don't properly remember)
Alprazolam (on blotter paper)

All in less than one year :D

Not to mention mugwort (lame), synthetic cannabis (yuck) and alcohol (again, yuck) and 75-175 mg of DPH daily from ages 4 to 13 (SPIDERS DAMN SPIDERSSSS)


----------



## maggie_mayhem

I wrote a list before... Hmm, can I find it?

-Heroin (IV & sniff)
-Poppy Seed Tea (oral)
-Cocaine, Crack (IV, sniff & smoked)
-MDMA (oral)
-LSD (oral)
-Mushrooms (oral)
-Morning Glory Seeds (oral)
-Marijuana (smoked)
-Alcohol (oral)
-Caffeine (oral)
-Morphine, Kadians (IV, oral, chewed to crush beads)
-Xanax, alprolazam (oral, sniff)
-Ativan, lorazepam (oral, sniff)
-Klonopin, clonazepam (oral, sniff)
-Valium, diazepam (oral)
-Zyprexa (oral)
-Trazadone (oral)
-Vicodin (oral)
-Codeine (oral)
-Tramadol (oral)
-Cyclobenzaprine (oral)
-Ambien, zolpedem (oral, IV)
-Adderall, d-amphetamine (oral, IV)
-Ritalin, methylphenidate (oral, IV)
-Concerta, methylphenidate (oral)
-Phentermine (oral, sniff, IV)
-Neurontin, gabapentin (oral)
-Lyrica, pregabalin (oral)
-Cymbalta, duloxetine (oral)
-Wellbutrin XL, bupropion (oral, sniff)
-Prozac, fluoxetine (oral, sniff)
-Lamictal (oral)
-Abilify (oral)
-Seroquel, quetiapine sp?(oral)
-Norcos, hydrocodone (oral)
-Dextromethorphan, DXM, Robitussin gelcaps (oral)
-Depakote (oral)
-Lexapro (oral)
-Effexor, venlafaxine (oral)
-Prednisone, steroid (oral)
-Nicotine, cigarettes (smoked)
-Inhalants, computer duster, nitrous "poppers" (inhaled & the stupedist "drug" ever)

And I think thats it. 
<snip>


----------



## brodie1010

_hydrocodone
oxycodone
oxycontin
tramadol
fentanyl
hydromorphone
opana
alprazolam
clonazepam
diazepam
thc
coke
strattera
cymbalta
effexor
alcohol
tobacco
crack_


----------



## badfish45

Tobacco
Caffeine 
Cannabis (a lot)
Alcohol
DXM
Hydrocodone 
Psilocybin Mushrooms
LSD

And I wouldn't consider it something I've tried because I just put a little on my gums and didn't really get any effects but cocaine. That's a drug I'm not very interested in delving into.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Haha, my dick is soooo big I'm not even gonna try to measure it. I guess I'll just say that I've done just about every easily available (in the U.S. at least) opioid, pharmaceutical stimulant, benzos, barbiturates, cocaine/crack, methamphetamine, plenty of PEA's, plenty of tryptamines, the major/common psychedelics, RC stimulants, dissociatives of all stripes (minus PCP and co.), some of the more obscure psychoactive plants and their constituents, psychoactive essential oils, blah blah blah and on and on. As a teenager I fantasized about having a magical cabinet/set of shelves and drawers that had an unlimited supply of every possible psychoactive each stored in their own tiny little drawer which would refill itself every time it was emptied and closed again, because fuck Mother Nature and her antiquated ideas about homeostasis, I wanna be the indomitable, unstoppable, drug-driven Ubermensche.


----------



## tackyspiral

this is hard so i will shorten it a lil to everything i have used iv
heroin...tar and white
cocaine
crack
oxycontin
dilaudid
demerol
vyvanse
methamphetamine
molly
i think thats it...


----------



## skibler

Stimulants

Caffeine (oral)
Nicotine (smoked, oral)
Amphetamine Salts (oral)
Methamphetamine (smoked, snorted)
Methlyphenidate (oral, smoked)
Dexmethlyphenidate (oral)
Lisdexamfetamine (oral, sublingual)



Opiates

Tramadol (oral)
Oxycodone (oral, snorted)
Hydrocodone (oral)
Codeine (oral)


Benzos

Alprazolam (oral, sublingual, snorted)
Lorazepam (Oral, Sublingual)



Muscle Relaxers

Soma (oral, snorted)
Tizaniadine (oral, snorted)



Hallucinogens and Dissociatives 


LSD (Oral, Sublingual)
Psilocybin Mushrooms (oral)
DMT (Smoked)
LSA (oral)
DXM (Oral)
Salvia (Smoked)	 
And a Research Chemical sold as acid.


Cannabinoids

Marijuana 
Hash
Edibles
And a spice product now sure of content.


Anti-histamines

Dimenhydrinate
Diphenhydramine
Promethazine


Other Drugs (Not sure where these would go yet)

Gabapentin (oral)
Alcohol (oral)
Quetiapine (oral)
Zolipedem (oral, snorted)


----------



## drdoctor

Oh Christ! So many I can't be expected my poor addled brain to remember them all...


----------



## Medicineman94

*Stimulants*
Caffeine
Tobacco
Amphetamine
Lisdexamphetamine

*Opiates*
Hydrocodone
Codeine

*Benzos*
Diazapam

*Dissociatives*
Salvia
Ketamine
DXM
DPH
Nitrous Oxide

*Psychedelics*
LSD
Psilocybin Mushrooms
Morning Glories
Passion Flower

*Entactogens*
MDMA
Methylone


----------



## McHigh_HMG

Heroin(fave)
Roxy.
OC.
Vicodin.
Tramadol.
Xanax.
Klonopin.
Ativan.
Ambien.
Mdpv.
Mdma.
Lsd.
Shrooms.
Alcohol.
Tobacco.
Weed(other fave)
Cyclobenzaprines.
Somas(worst high in my life)
Suboxone.
Methadone.
Mephedrone.
Adderal.
Acepromazine(my dogs :S)
Pcp.
Dxm.
Cocaine.
Morphine.
Valium.
Percocet.
Codeine.
Seroquel.


----------



## 1394

I once took aspirin :/


----------



## Ryan55

Weed
crack
herion
pcp
wet
shoorms
oxycotin
oxycodone 
perc 10's
morphine
hydromorphone
suboxin
xzanx--zani's
cocaine
up
k2
salvia
Methadone
Ciggerate's 
Codeine
Alcohol
Vicodin
Valium
Tramadol
Hydrocodone
Zolipedem 

And probly some more but i dont know right now cuzz i gottt highh laaaaaaaaaa da lalalalaa


----------



## Axed

Axed said:


> God you guys completely blow me out of the water but I'll do this anyways.
> 
> Alcohol, caffeine, tobacco, weed, for the unexciting stuff.
> MDMA, LSD, Salvia, Nitrous.
> Vicoprofen, Vicodin, Codeine, Xanax, Percocet.
> 
> *Since original post:*
> +Synthetic weed, 2C-E, 4-AcO-DMT, DOC, 25i-Nbome, MXE, 6-APB, 4-FA, DMT, Dimenhydrinate



Updating this now that it's been a year and a half or so. My have times changed...


----------



## Seyer

Axed said:


> +Synthetic weed, *2C-E*, 4-AcO-DMT, DOC, *25i-Nbome*, *MXE*, 6-APB, 4-FA, *DMT*, Dimenhydrinate


Nice additions.


----------



## Bagseed

tobacco
coffein
cannabis
alcohol
psilocybin mushrooms
LSD
nitrous
salvia
2C-E
LSA (very lowdose though, was a capsule with some extract in it)
MDMA (3 times, dose never high enough to feel proper effects though, but i have some more on hand to test it the right way :D )
amphetamine (only weak speed though)
ketamine (twice, first time while on half a hit of acid. man that was crazy ^^)
kratom
DHC
codein
tramadol


----------



## Myst420

Alcohol
Nitrous Oxide
psilocybin mushrooms
Mephedrone
4-MEC
Kratom
GBL
Buprenorphine
Ketamine
cannabis
opium
Vailum
Codeine


----------



## Poppa Poppy

*Opiates*

Morphine
Meperidine
Tramadol
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Codeine

*Benzodiazephines*

Alprazolam
Clonazepam
Diazapam
Versed

*Barbiturates*

Phenobarbital

*Hallucinogens*

LSD

*Inhalants*

Nitrous Oxide

*Stimulants*

Ephedrine
Amphetamine
Caffeine
Nicotine

*Other*

Soma
Marijuana
Alcohol
Spice


----------



## skibler

skibler said:


> Stimulants
> 
> Caffeine (oral)
> Nicotine (smoked, oral)
> Amphetamine Salts (oral)
> Methamphetamine (smoked, snorted)
> Methlyphenidate (oral, smoked)
> Dexmethlyphenidate (oral)
> Lisdexamfetamine (oral, sublingual)
> 
> 
> 
> Opiates
> 
> Tramadol (oral)
> Oxycodone (oral, snorted)
> Hydrocodone (oral)
> Codeine (oral)
> 
> 
> Benzos
> 
> Alprazolam (oral, sublingual, snorted)
> Lorazepam (Oral, Sublingual)
> 
> 
> 
> Muscle Relaxers
> 
> Soma (oral, snorted)
> Tizaniadine (oral, snorted)
> 
> 
> 
> Hallucinogens and Dissociatives
> 
> 
> LSD (Oral, Sublingual)
> Psilocybin Mushrooms (oral)
> DMT (Smoked)
> LSA (oral)
> DXM (Oral)
> Salvia (Smoked)
> And a Research Chemical sold as acid.
> 
> 
> Cannabinoids
> 
> Marijuana
> Hash
> Edibles
> And a spice product now sure of content.
> 
> 
> Anti-histamines
> 
> Dimenhydrinate
> Diphenhydramine
> Promethazine
> 
> 
> Other Drugs (Not sure where these would go yet)
> 
> Gabapentin (oral)
> Alcohol (oral)
> Quetiapine (oral)
> Zolipedem (oral, snorted)



Been a wild week. Add 2cb, 25d-NBOMe, 25c-NBOMe, 25i-NBOMe. 2CB was insuffulated, and all rest were sublingual.

Add: Heroin, 2c-n. Heroin was snorted, and 2c-n was swallowed.

Add: MDMA- oral,  Cocaine- Snorted, and Oral

Add: Clonazepam - Insuffulated (active through drip)


----------



## skibler

skibler said:


> Been a wild week. Add 2cb, 25d-NBOMe, 25c-NBOMe, 25i-NBOMe. 2CB was insuffulated, and all rest were sublingual.
> 
> Add: Heroin, 2c-n. Heroin was snorted, and 2c-n was swallowed.
> 
> Add: MDMA- oral,  Cocaine- Snorted, and Oral
> 
> Add: Clonazepam - Insuffulated (active through drip)


Add: 25G-NBOMe (sublingual), and crack cocaine- smoked


----------



## Tryptamino

^lol how did smoking methylphenidate go?


----------



## Tryptamino

Bigfanofthemdrugs said:


> cannabis (any form you can imagine)
> mushrooms
> lsd
> mdma
> amphetamine
> dextroamphetamine
> methamphetamine
> dextromethamphetamine
> cocaine
> hydrocodone
> hydromorphone
> oxycodone
> oxymorphone
> heroin
> codeine
> morphine
> tramadol
> alprazolam
> clonazepam
> lorazepam
> nitrous oxide
> 2c-i
> 2c-e
> dob
> caffeine
> alcohol
> nicotine
> modafinil
> ketamine
> pcp
> dxm
> methylphenidate
> dextromethylphenidate
> ephedrine
> benzylpiperizine
> TMFF
> zoldpiem
> PMA
> MDA
> MDPV
> DMT
> mescaline
> scopolamine
> salvia
> zoldpiem
> quetiapine
> Diphenhydramine
> Dimenhydrinate
> MDPV
> ahyahuasca
> ibogaine
> 
> i'm probably missing some



+2C-B, MXE, 3-MeO-PCP, GANESHA, 5-MeO-DMT, Bufotein, 2FMA, Ethylphenidate, Opium.


----------



## privatestock1988

cannabis all forms accept edibles and pure thc budder
cocaine 
codeine 
morphine salt "i dont know wtf it was some white rocks that had a sedative effect who knows)
mushrooms
lsd (taken more hits than i can remember)
salvia 
lorazepam
xanax 
DOM
Ketamine 
Paroxetine
nn DMT
amphetamines 
kolonopin 
percocet 
vicodin
seroquel 
caffeine 
alcohol 
JWH-018
nicotine 
cyclobenzaprine (muscle relaxer)


----------



## Serotonin101

Sigh I hate these "inventories" (did a bunch in rehab) and they make me see what I did to my body.
Opiates/Opiods:
Opium (Raw and Refined)
Codeine
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Fentanyl (possible analogues as well but unaware of from street drugs)
Meperidine/pethedine
propoxyphene
methadone
6-MAM
3-MAM
morphine
heroin
hydromorphone
tramadol
buprenorphine

Stimulants:
Cocaine
methylphenidate
ethylphenidate
amphetamine (street and pharm)
methamphetamine (street and desoxyn)
caffeine
nicotine
MDPV
vyvanse (I forget its chemical name)

Hallucinogens (psychedelics and deliriants)
LSD
LSA
psilobin
psilocybin
belladonna
diphenhydramine
dimenhydrinate
2-cb
2-ci
2-ce
2c-t-7
DMT
Salvia
DOC
DOB

Dissociatives:
Ketamine
PCP
MXE
DXM
Nitrous
Ether
Chloroform

Benzos/Z-drugs:
klonopin
ativan
xanax
valium
temazepam
lunesta
ambien

Barbs:
phenobarbital

Misc:
MDMA
MDA
MDE
ethylone
butylone
mephedrone
marijuana
all types of JWH blends
ethyl alcohol
methanol (impurity in homemade moonshine)
Air Duster (big regret, awful drug.  Actually poison)
Freon (once again stupid "curiosity" experiment)
various "pipes" from bunk rolls

Pharmaceutical Misc:
seroquel
thorazine
clonidine
hydroxizine
buspar
cyclizine
promethazine
remeron
tagamet
flexeril
zanaflex
soma
elavil (opioid potentiation is HUGE)

It's all I can think of for now =\  My neurotransmitters were a mess for a while, almost 9 months clean and still don't feel right.


----------



## Black Spastik

Caffeine A LOT

Weed alot
Hash alot
Mushrooms div types A LOT (-:

LSD alot (-8

Nicotin liquid, plasters, chewing gums, tobacco

MDMA & MDA a lot of.....
m-cpp (fuck this shit)
Amphetamines div sorts :-=

Salvia 20x alot (wtf!!!) :-=

Alcohol A LOT :-=

2C-i 
2C-b
2C-e (wtf!)
DOI
DOB
Trichocereus Peruvianus

Amanitas alot
Kawa Kawa
Iboga root bark
Morning glory seeds, LSA
Yopo

Fentanyl (hospital)

Datura (europ. thorn apple) alot
atropa belladonna alot
henbane alot
black henbane :-=

AND NO PSYCHOPHARMAKAS!!!! :-D


----------



## Jesusgreen

Updated list since my last post.

*Opioids, GABAergics & Other CNS depressants*
Loperamide
Codeine
Buprenorphine
Alcohol
Clonazepam
Valerian Root
Passion Flower
Hops

*Cannabinoids*
Cannabis
JWH-073
JWH-081
AM-694
AM-2201
AM-2233

*CNS Stimulants & Empathogens*
Caffeine
Theobromine
Thujone
Damiana
Tobacco
Pseudoephedrine
Ethylphenidate
Methylphenidate
Cocaine
Pentedrone
MDPV
Mephedrone
Methylone
Methiopropamine
Amphetamine
5-APB
5-APDI
6-APB
MDMA

*Dissociatives*
Ketamine
Methoxetamine
DXM

*Deliriants/Anti-cholinergics*
Oxybutynin
Nutmeg

*Psychedelics*
4-AcO-DMT
4-HO-DMT
5-MeO-DALT
aMT
DMT
LSD
25I-NBOMe
2C-B
2C-E
2C-P
3C-P

That should be everything.


----------



## Seyer

How was 3C-P? Its always interested me.


----------



## shishigami

shishigami said:


> Alcohol
> Weed
> Nitrous
> Kratom
> Shrooms
> Kratom
> DMT
> Salvia
> Vicodin
> Acid
> 4-AcO-DMT
> Ketamine
> 4-HO-MPT
> DPT
> 2C-I
> B. Caapi
> 2C-C
> bk-MDMA
> DOC
> 2C-T-2
> 5-MeO-MiPT
> 2C-E
> Xanax
> Cocaine
> MXE
> Etizolam
> 2C-P



And we can add:
Adderall
4-FA
6-APB
bk-MDEA
25I-nBOMe
d-Methylphinidate
MDAI
5-MeO-DaLT
4-AcO-DET
Oxycodone
5-MeO-DMT
2C-D
AM-2233
2C-T-4
4-HO-MET
25C-nBOMe


----------



## Karrowne

I was curious and wanted to try a few things when I was still a young'in, like
Marijuana
Percaset
Oxycontin
Vicodin
Codine
Xanax
Klonopin
Mushrooms
Aderall
Riddlen
Concerta
Vyvanse
Ether
Cocaine
rock molly
extasy

I tested that handful, and quickly realized uppers were my deal, I over did it though so I became extremely addicted and my tolerance got so fucking horrible Im forced to constantly plug everything now, Im really trying not to but but Im getting pretty close to saying fuck it and reaching for a needle.


----------



## Pill2Chill

Karrowne said:


> SWIM was curious and wanted to try a few things when he was still a young'in, like



We don't swim here, we know it's you.


----------



## Seyer

That was a fuck ton of editing...


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

Oy here I go...

Mushrooms
Weed
Hash
Hash Oil
Opium
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Codeine
Morphine
Hydromorphone
Nitrous
DXM
Alprazolam
Temazepam
Clonazepam
Lorazepam
Alcohol
Kava
Valerian
Dextroamphetamine
Levoamphetamine
Lisdextroamphetamine
Methylphenidate
Caffeine
Theanine
Tobacco
Zolpidem
Lunesta
Melatonin
Celexa
Prozac
Zoloft
Lithium
Bupropion
Mirtazapine
Flexeril
Risperidone
Seroquel
Abilify
Paliperidone
Olanzapine
Depakote
Cocaine
Diphenhydramine
Benztropine
Propanolol
Atenalol
MDxx
Gabapentin
Salvia
Psuedoephedrine
5-Meo-DMT
5-HTP
Theobromine
Theophylline
Nicotine gum
Betel Nut
Kratom
Rozeram
Parnate
Paxil


----------



## Pagey

^...Well!

My list won't be as long I think. But I'm actually gonna do it in order. Cuz I took too many benzos to care about the fact that it's a waste of time.
Caffeine
Alcohol
Marijuana
Nicotine
Tetrazepam
Alprazolam
Lorazepam
Bromazepam
Codeine
LSD
Mushrooms
Amphetamines
Cocaine
Hydrocodone
Dihydrocodeine
Hydromorphone
Oxycodone
Heroin


----------



## SirTophamHat

Ho-Chi-Minh said:


> 5-HTP



Haha dude cmon thats not drugs :D


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

You might argue, but I can perceive its psychoactive effect quite well indeed


----------



## GodSpeedK

Some of your lists are just fucking ridiculous, haha. 

Cocaine
Diazepam
LSD
Psilocybin
DMT
Ketamine
MDMA
MXE
Marijuana
Methylone
Alcohol
2-CB


I think that's it. If all drugs except weed and K ceased to exist, I'd be perfectly happy.


----------



## Sublime947

Nicotine
Alcohol
Cannabis
Hash
Shrooms
LSD
MDMA
MDA
DMT
4-AcO-DMT
5-MeO-MiPT
DXM
Ketamine
Klonopin
Xanax


----------



## Serotonin101

I pretty much found erowid and wanted to try the whole catalogue.  I'm jealous of the euro people here with some of their fancy benzos, script opioids, and stimulants not so popular here in the US. I wanna find I think its ketobemidone. shit sounds incredible.


----------



## Movemauser

Well, this'll be a relatively short list but why not - I have no size insecurities, rightly or wrongly! 

In no particular order: 

Marijuana 
LSD
Magic Mushrooms 
Ecstacy
Speed
Temazepam
Diazepam
Prozac (seen this on other peoples - should this really count? May as well have eaten a rice cake every day)
Amyl
+ Fake modern amyl - forget the name
BZP
Mephedrone
Kratom
Codeine
Cocaine
MDPV (or some such shit)
Smack (in a joint, twice)


----------



## K88ABY

I'm gonna save this one for my death bed. I just know it's going to be a drawn out shitty experience.


----------



## Serotonin101

^ gonna be like in "scanner darkly" when the guys sins are read to him on his death bed lol.


----------



## drfist

weed
hash
salvia
ketamine
mxe
dxm
cocaine
heroin
amt
mushrooms
lsd
alcohol
all sorts of benzo's (really couldn't tell you which cause don't remember)
3meoPCP
5meoDmt
lsa (MG and HBW)
mdma
poppers
nitrous
dipt
2cb
speed
meth
codeine
adderal
ritalin
caffeine
nicotine
ephedrine
morphine
kratom 
and some things I really don't know what they were. someone gave it to me and I ate it.


----------



## Tryptamino

drfist said:


> weed
> hash
> salvia
> ketamine
> mxe
> dxm
> cocaine
> heroin
> amt
> mushrooms
> lsd
> alcohol
> all sorts of benzo's (really couldn't tell you which cause don't remember)
> 3meoPCP
> 5meoDmt
> lsa (MG and HBW)
> mdma
> poppers
> nitrous
> dipt
> 2cb
> speed
> meth
> codeine
> adderal
> ritalin
> caffeine
> nicotine
> ephedrine
> morphine
> kratom *
> and some things I really don't know what they were. someone gave it to me and I ate it.*



yeah, you shouldn't really take unknown substances.


----------



## Seyer

...


----------



## whynaught

too many... i remember doing this a long time ago lol, hopes i finds its :O prolly deleted it during my paranoid phase


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

Bigfanofthemdrugs said:


> yeah, you shouldn't really take unknown substances.



This is basic HR material


----------



## skibler

skibler said:


> Add: 25G-NBOMe (sublingual), and crack cocaine- smoked



Add darvocet (oral)


----------



## Mr. Tambourine Man

Actually kept a record.


Caffeine
Ephedrine/Pseudoephedrine
Yohimbe
Adrafinil
Modafinil
PEA
Propylhexedrine
Synephrine
Amphetamine 
Methamphetamine
Cocaine
BZP
tfmPP
MDPV
bk-MDMA
Mephedrone
4-FA
Buphedrone
Pentedrone
3-FMC
2-DPMP

Codeine
Darvocet
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone/Oxycontin
Morphine
Poppy Pod/Seed tea
Opium
Nucynta
Fentanyl
Hydromorphone
Diphenoxylate
Tramadol
Kratom
Naloxone
Methadone
Heroin
Buprenorphine

Alcohol
1-4 Butanediol
GBL
Carisoprodol
Gabapentin
Pregabalin
Muscoril
Diazepam
Alprazolam
Lorazepam
Clonazepam
Phenazepam
Flurazepam
Butalbital
Phenobarbital
Propofol

DXM
Methoxetamine
4-meo-PCP
Chloroethane
Nitrous Oxide

Cannabis
Nutmeg
LSA/Ipomea Violacea (seeds)
LSA/HBW seeds
Psilocybin Cubensis
aMT
2c-e
2c-c
4-Aco-DIPT
25-c-NBOMe
Bromo-dragonfly
Butyl Nitrite


----------



## Znegative

*Updated!-now includes...*

*Opiates/Opioids:*​
_Codeine
[*]Morphine
[*]Heroin
[*]Hydrocodone
[*]Oxycodone
[*]Hydromorphone
[*]Oxymorphone
[*]Fentanyl
[*]Tramadol
[*]dextropropoxyphene
[*]Methadone_


*Benzodiazepines/Z-Drugs/GABAergics:*​
_Alprazolam
[*]Triazolam
[*]Diazepam
[*]Clonazepam
[*]Chlordiazepoxide
[*]Lorazepam
[*]Phenazepam
[*]Zopiclone
[*]Zolpidem
[*]Phenobarbital
[*]GBL
[*]Ethanol
[*]Gabapentin
[*]Pregabalin
[*]Phenobarbital
[*]Valerian_


*Amphetamines/Cathinones & Stimulants:*​
_Dextroamphetamine
[*]Levoamphetamine
[*]Lisdexamphetamine
[*]Dextromethamphetamine
[*]4-Fluoroamphetamine
[*]Propylhexidrine
[*]Modafinil
[*]Armodafini
[*]Cocaine
[*]Methylphenidate
[*]Mephedrone
[*]MDPV
[*]3-fluoromethcathinon
[*]4-Methylethylcathinone
[*]Bupropion_


*Psychedelics/Dissasociatives/Cannabinoids*​
_Marijuana
[*]Hash
[*]Dextromethorphan
[*]Lysergic Acid Diathylamide
[*]Pscilcyban
[*]Dimethyltryptamine
_


*Antidepressants/Antipsychotic's:*​
_Sertraline
[*]Fluoxetine
[*]Vanlafaxine
[*]Citalopram
[*]Trazadone
[*]Amitrptaline
[*]quitepine
[*]Mirtazepine
[*]Halperedol
[*]Ziprasidone
[*]Aripiprazole
[*]Tryptophan
[*]Hypericum Perforatum_


----------



## RodJonse

In no particular order:

Zolpidem 
Zaleplon
Zopiclone
Clonazepam
Alprazolam
Lorazepam
Caffeine (but who hasn't)
Alcohol
Prednisone (which somehow oddly had a psychological effect to it)
Nicotine
Aripiprazole (which is fucking horrible and one of the worst drugs ever created in my opinion)
Quetiapine (but I slept through most of it)
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Tramadol
Dextropropoxyphene (probably the most useless opioid IMO)
Hydromorphone (worst turned best hospital visit ever )
Morphine
a shitload of SSRI's that aren't worth naming
Salvia
one particular unknown hallucinogenic stimulant that to this day I cannot figure out
Myristica
and like almost everyone else, weed, which has been a huge mistake 9/10 times I've smoked it.


----------



## kace

(In order)

Cannabis
MDMA
Salvia
Mephedrone
Cocaine
Ketamine
Speed
6-APD, 6-APDB
Valium
Etizolam
Magic mushrooms
Melotonin
Modafinil
Clonazepam
Tramadol
Armodafinil

Definitely feels like I've forgotten something, or maybe my drug use isn't as bad as I thought.


----------



## dankhead88

Psychostimulants/empathogens/entactogens
MDMA, MDA(reportedly. It was called "sassafras" by my friends) Methamphetamine, Adderall(racemic amphetamine), Dextroamphetamine, methylphenidate, cocaine/cocaethylene, MDPV(Maybe. It was a "bath salt" product), sambutamol, caffeine, ephedrine/pseudoephedrine, phentermine, propylhexedrine.

Opiates/opioids/non-opioids
Heroin, methadone, oxycodone, hydrocodone, codeine, propoxyphene, meperidine, kratom, tramadol.

Benzodiapines/non-benzodiapines/miscellaneous depressants
Xanax, clonazepam, diazepam, eszopiclone, zolpidem, carisoprodol, cyclobenzaprine, alcohol, gabapentin.

Cannabis/Synthetic cannabinoids
cannabis, jwh-018 (or maybe other jwh/synthetic cannabinoid products. "incense blends")

Psychedelics
LSD, psilocybin mushrooms, 5-MeO-DMT(reportedly, but no visuals. Just aural and closed-eye visuals)

Dissociative
DXM, nitrous oxide.

Things is regret doing from age 12-16 8( 
Potpourri aerosols(huffing through a towel), Diphenhydramine(in high doses).

Things I hope to try in the future.
More RC's, ketamine, hydromorphone, oxymorphone, fentanyl, mescaline cacti, 4-MAR. Not so sure about PCP.


----------



## Pill2Chill

*UP*

Speed (Dexamps & street amps)
Methylphenidate
Cocaine
XTC
MDMA Crystals
MDA Crystals
Ephedrine
MCPP
Pseudo-ephedrine
Mephedrone
Ethylphenidate

*DOWN*

GHB
GBL
Alcohol
Lormetazepam
Flurazepam
Prazepam
Tetrazepam
Alprazolam
Clobazam
Zolpidem
Zopiclone
Lorazepam
Diazepam
Bromazepam
Oxazepam
Clonazepam
Flunitrazepam
Nitrazepam
Midazolam
Quetiapine


*Psychedelics*

Hash + Edibles
Weed + Edibles
LSD
Truffles (Psilocybin)
2c-b
DMT
5-meo-DMT
Salvia

*Opiates/oids*

Tramadol
Codeine
Ethylmorphine
Dpihydrocodeine
Pentazocine
Oxycodone
Tilidine

*Dissociatives*

DXM
N2O
Ketamine
MXE

I feel like I've forgotten some, but well..


----------



## machoki

Xanax
Rivotril
Ritalin
Mephedrone
Speed
MDMA
Tramadol
Ecstasy
DXM
Cannabis
LSD
4-mec
Nitrous oxide


----------



## deekan

Uppers:
Dexamphetamine
2-fma
MDMA

Downers:
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Buperenorphine
O-desmethyltramadol
Diazepam
Alprozolam
Clonazepam
Phenazepam
Etizolam
Methymethaqualone
Etaqualone

Psychs:
LSD
mescaline
DMT
2c-b
2c-c
2c-e
N2O?
Salvia


----------



## babettehaze

in order:
Alcohol
Ambien
Weed
DXM
Cocaine
Hydrocodone
Heroin(black tar and powder)
Dilaudid
Oxycodone
Tramadol
Suboxone
Methadone
MDMA
Loperamide
Paregoric Opium Tincture...from 1907 LOL!
Alprazolam
Clonazepam
Lisdexamphetamine

 oh and whatever shit they cut heroin with


----------



## electric wizard

n,n dmt
lsd
shrooms
weed
dxm
scopolamine
diphenhydramine
dexies
valium
xanax
alepam
n20
mdma
tramadol
morphine
ethanols shit


----------



## Djoy

Marijuana
Magic Mushrooms
Speed
Morphine
Dexamphetamines


----------



## Freek12

Cannabis
Oxazepam, Temazepam, Diazepam, Chlorazepath, Alprazolam, Clonazepam, Lorazepam, Flunitrazepam, Brotizolam(the most potent benzo), Chlordiazepoxide, Loprazolam, Lormetazepam and whatever benzo i forgot.
From the benzo's i think that temazepam is one of the best for the euphoria it can induce and flunitrazepam better known as rohypnol is a benzo i highly like.
Methaqualone
Cyclobarbital, Secobarbital, Allobarbital, Brallobarbital, Amibarbital. In the country right next to me being Belgium you could buy bellanox that's a pill designed to abuse i would almost say when you know this bellanox contains three barbs just like one is not enough.
Ethanol
MDMA
LSD
Mushrooms
Heroin, Morphine, Fentanyl, Methadone, Codeine, Dipidolor(similar in strength to morphine by IV or IM) Oxycodone
SSRI's, SNRI's, Remeron.
Dex amph, Cocaine
Seroquel, Truxal, Nozinan, Thorazine, Mellaril, Zyprexa
Pregabalin
Zopiclon


----------



## FreedomWriter

Okay...

Opiates, etc:
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Vicodin
Percocets 

Stimulants;
Adderall
Vyvanse
Concerta
Provijil
Meth

Hallucinogens;
Extacy
Dramamine
Pot?
Spice
DXM

Misc.;
Seroquel
Air Duster
Gabopentins 
Alcohol
Tobacco


----------



## Jenma

See, I haven't done anywhere near as much as you guys and I'm troubled as to whether be happy or sad, lol.

DXM (Personal Favorite of all time.)
Cannabis (Second Personal Favorite of all time.)
Alcohol
Tobacco
Absinthe
Cocaine
Ritalin
Adderal
Alprazolam
LSD
Heroin
Codeine
Methamphetamines
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Heroin
Opium
Salvia
Nitrous
Nutmeg (If you can even call that a high!)
Diphenhydramine
Caffeine

There was another one that I REALLY enjoyed but I can't remember it for the life of me right now.


----------



## SwampFox56

Considering I'm only 16, my list is pretty small. But eh, whatever. Drugs are drugs.

*Opiates*

Hydrocodone (Vicodin & Loracet)
Oxycodone (Percocet)
Codeine (Cheratussin)

*Benzodiazipines*

Lorazepam (Ativan)


*Stimulants*

Nicotine (Cigarette's and Chewing Tobacco)
Dextroamphetamine (Adderall & Dexedrine)
Methlyphenidate (Ritalin & Concerta)

*OTC Drugs*

Dextromethorphan (Nyquil, Robitussin, Mucinex)
Pseudoephedrine (Sudafed) 

*Other*

Tetrahydrocannibinol (Marijuana)
Ethanol (Alcohol)


----------



## Seyer

"Massa" in Polis Massa has 2 S's


----------



## SwampFox56

Seyer said:


> "Massa" in Polis Massa has 2 S's



8) fixed


----------



## recre8

ill just write a list... i guess im a noob. its just where i am no one does anything. and i guess im too young to have really dealt with reality outside of high school bs...

alcohol
marijuana
DXM
diphenhydramine (most horrendous thing. will turn your life upside down)
codeine (pill)
prometh. with codeine (syrup)
some herbal otc anti-anxiety supplement
gabapentin
ativan
xanax
narco
vicodin
valium
buspirone (BuSpar)
seroquel
tylenol w. codeine 
prozac
wellbutrin (worst experiences ever)
zoloft
trazodone
lamotrigine
rozerem
remeron
tramadol
salvia
tobacco


----------



## TrYpTiCaL

I'm sure I've forgotten some and will have to add to this list, but here's what I remember for now:

alcohol, tobacco, weed, hash, hash oil, pcp, lsd, mda, mdma, synthetic mescaline, ald-52, nitrous oxide, codeine, oxycodone, hydrocodone, tramadol, morphine, amyl nitrate, butyl nitrate, ephedrine, pseudoephedrine, gabapentin, albuterol, kava, dxm, diphenhydramine, klonopin, carisoprodol, hydroxazine, jimsonweed, salvia, ketamine, shrooms, freon, methaphetamine, flexeril, zoloft, opium, lsa, nutmeg, xanax, ativan, phenobarbital, qualludes, dilaudid, prozac,


----------



## Serotonin101

TrYpTiCaL said:


> I'm sure I've forgotten some and will have to add to this list, but here's what I remember for now:
> 
> alcohol, tobacco, weed, hash, hash oil, pcp, lsd, mda, mdma, synthetic mescaline, ald-52, nitrous oxide, codeine, oxycodone, hydrocodone, tramadol, morphine, amyl nitrate, butyl nitrate, ephedrine, pseudoephedrine, gabapentin, albuterol, kava, dxm, diphenhydramine, klonopin, carisoprodol, hydroxazine, jimsonweed, salvia, ketamine, shrooms, freon, methaphetamine, flexeril, zoloft, opium, lsa, nutmeg, xanax, ativan, phenobarbital, qualludes, dilaudid, prozac,


how was the jimsonweed? and the 'ludes?


----------



## seaofmonsters

weed (in pretty much all available forms - hash, hash oil, tinctures, edibles), alcohol, ambien, xanax, klonopin, valium, ativan, hydrocodone, oxycodone, codeine, ketamine, nitrous, 25c-nbome, 2c-b, 5-meo-dipt, LSD, shrooms, MDA, MDMA, methylone, meth, coke, dextroamphetamine, adderall

and a few pharms - seroquel, gabapentin, lamotrigine, hydroxyzine, promethazine...

i suppose i could count a few supplements and whatnot but that's pretty much all I got


----------



## TrYpTiCaL

Serotonin101 said:


> how was the jimsonweed? and the 'ludes?




Well, the bulk of my drug use was well over twenty years ago (Now I mostly just drink a little and take the occasional pain pill) and my memory is pretty well shot, but as best as I can remember:

The 'ludes or more precisely one 'lude I had mostly just knocked me the fuck out after a short period of a feeling similar in ways to a good xanax type high, but mostly I remember a good long serene sleep. LOL Oh, and I also remember my appendages being rubber like when I tried to use them.

With the jimsonweed I also only tried this once...this would have been around the late eighties/early nineties. Some friends had recently tried them. Mostly I remember a not very pleasant confusion and pretty total disconnect from reality, I wouldn't really describe it as a bad trip. I mean I didn't freak out from it or anything like that. Aside from that pretty much all I recall is a couple days that were little more than a blur. I still felt residual effects for a few days  and was left with severe headaches and anything approaching thought requiring way more time than it should have. Oh, and I remember finding out shortly after all this that those friends I mentioned earlier were found shortly after by cops and three of the four were said to have been literally licking the sidewalk. That was all rumor though, but they all confirmed it when I saw them again a few months later.


----------



## jeebis

tobacco (sublingual/inhaled)
alcohol (oral)
cannabis (oral/inhaled)
hashish (oral/inhaled)
hash oil (inhaled)
opium (oral/inhaled)
codeine (oral)
morphine (oral/nasal/rectal)
heroin (nasal/inhaled/rectal)
hydrocodone (oral/rectal)
hydromorphone (nasal/rectal)
oxycodone (oral/nasal/rectal)
oxymorphone (nasal/rectal/injected)
methadone (oral/nasal)
buprenorphine (sublingual/nasal/rectal
naloxone (sublingual/nasal/rectal)
tramadol (oral)
kratom (oral/inhaled)
kava (oral)
clonazepam (oral/sublingual/nasal/rectal)
alprazolam (oral/sublingual/rectal/nasal)
lorazepam (oral/sublingual)
diazepam (oral)
cocaine (nasal/injected/rectal)
crack cocaine (inhaled)
amphetamine salts (adderall) (oral/sublingual/nasal/rectal)
d-amphetamine (dexedrine) (oral/nasal)
lisdexamphetamine (oral)
methylphenidate (oral/nasal/rectal)
modafinil (oral)
gabapentin (oral)
pregabalin (oral/nasal)
zolipidem (oral/nasal)
zaleplon (oral/nasal)
zopiclone (oral/nasal)
butalbital (oral)
quetiapine (oral/nasal)
trazodone (oral)
risperidone (oral)
ketamine (nasal/rectal)
nitrous (inhaled)
diphenhydramine (oral)
hydroxyzine (oral)
promethazine (oral/rectal)
salvia (inhaled)
amyl nitrate (nasal)
n,n-dmt (inhaled)
4-aco-dmt (nasal/oral/rectal)
2c-i (nasal/oral/rectal)
LSD (oral/sublingual)
MDMA (nasal/oral/sublingual/rectal)
MDA (nasal/sublingual/rectal)
MDE (nasal/sublingual)
Methylone (nasal/sublingual)
mephedrone (nasal/sublingual)
LSA (oral)
psilocybin/psilocin (oral)
citalopram (oral)
caffeine (oral)

i updated with a few new substances. im probably forgetting some but fuck it.


----------



## Tryptamino

I've already done this, but I'm bored so I'll redo it, and categorize it.

Stimulants
Nicotine
Caffeine
Amphetamine
Dextroamphetamine
Lisdexamphetamine
Methamphetamine
Dextromethamphetamine
MDA
MDMA
PMA
Cocaine
Cocaethylene (UK RC)
Methylphenidate
Dextromethylphendiate
Ethylphenidate
MDPV
Methylcathinone
BZP
TFMPP

Opioids
Opium (Codeine, Morphine, Thebaine)
Heroin
Codeine
Morphine
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Hydromorphone
Oxymorphone
Fentanyl
Heroin
Butorphanol
Buprenorphine
Tramadol

CNS Depressants
Alprazolam
Clonazepam
Temazepam
Alcohol
GHB
Carisoprodol
Secobarbital
Phenobarbital

Psychedelics/Dissociatives
Cannabis/Cannabis Concentrates
Salvia Divinorum
Amanita Muscaria
LSD
LSA
Psilocin/Psilocybin Mushrooms
DMT (oral w/MAOI, vaporized, etc.)
Mescaline
2C-B
2C-E
2C-I
2C-P
25I-NBOMe
DOM
DOC
DOI
Ketamine
MXE
PCP
DXM
N20

Others
Diphenhydramine
Dimenhydrinate
Hydroxyzine
Bupropion
Modafinil

There's probably more.


----------



## Freek12

Benzodiazpines:
Flunitrazepam
Temazepam
Oxazepam
Alprazolam
Lorazepam
Brotizolam
Etizolam
Tranxene
Diazepam

Uppers:
Dextro Amphetamine
Methylphenidate

Opiates:
Heroin
Methadone
Morphine
Oxycodone

Barbiturates and related:
Brallobarbital
Secobarbital
Amobarbital
Methaqualone

Cannabis
LSD
Mushrooms

Others:
Hydroxyzine
Levomepromazine
Quetiapine
Olanzapine
Pregabalin

 this i think is roughly it, but i am sure i forgot something here or there.


----------



## DJHENRU

Alcohol
Ayahuasca psychotria and MHRB
amphetamine D,l and d-methyl 
ambien 
abuterol
smoked acacia
artemesia
apvp
A. muscaria
Anadenanthera spp.
Aniracetam
Argemone spp. 
bk-MDEA /MDMA
betel
Black Cohosh
Brugmansia
Caffeine
Calamus
Calea zacatechichi
Cannabinoid Receptor Agonists
Capsicum spp.
Carbogen
Catnip
Chamomile
CPM
Cloves
Coca cocaine and coca-cola
Codeine
Coleus
Damiana 
Datura 
DHEA 
Dramamine 
Diphenhydramine 
DMAE 
DMT 
DXM 
Ephedra sinica Ephedrine Epinephrine
Erythrina mulungu

more to come later my etizolam is hitting


----------



## rc_headache28

Damn I started this list a Long time ago     So Here Goes:
Mushrooms 
Lsd
MDMA-Too Many pills to mention
Pcp
Oxycontin 
Percset 
Hydromorphine 
hydrocodone
flexeral 
soma
seraquel
methadone 
skelaxin 
xanax 
valium
etizolum
kolodpin
ativan
concerta
aderall
ritalin
Booze 
Marijuana-from hash to ediables to heady nugs it all
coke
nitrous
opium
dxm
promethazine syrup w/ codiene and the pills 
salvia
hbrw
parag gum
2c-i
2c-e
2c-c
25c-nombe
Bk MDMA
MDA
6-apb
mephdrone
ketamine
bzp
tfmpp
meth- in a dirty e pill never intentional !
4-ho-dipt
4-aco-dmt
dmt
so called Moon Rock molly
tobacco
Shine
MDPV
jwh 210
jwh 073 
ur-144 
suboxon 
codiene 
what ever the fuck was in Mr. nice guy strawberry herbal blend (guessing its in the Am series)
Caffiene 
Ephedrin
Psusdoephedrin
3-mmc
Methoxetamine
Phentermine
Tramadol
buropuin 
celexa
remeron
phenobarbital
Lisdexamphetamine
pretty sure I had a roll that had PMA in it.
Poppers 
Benzedrone 

And soon I will add n ethyl Nor ketamine        as it will be arriving at the lab soon Along with a sample of 5-apb
And thats All I can think of at the moment    Im sure theirs more   specially considering how dirty e pills are But with that being said I did the majority of my rolls when they were pure.


----------



## bongerman

marijuana
acid
mushrooms
dmt
mdma
mephedrone
mdpv
ketamine
2c-e
2c-i
2c-d
2c-p
6-apb
mdai
jwh-018
DOx
5-meo-dmt
4-aco-dmt
datura
syrian rue
amanita muscaria extract and caps
nitrous
xanax
adderal
ritalin
valium
oxycodone
percocets
morphine
klonopin
hydrometsyrup
blue lotus extract 
prickly poppy extract
all of these between 15-19

also have pure opium,mescaline,2c-b, lsa, and dxm tht im currently rounding up to try


----------



## skibler

Stimulants

Caffeine (oral)
 Nicotine (smoked, oral)
 Amphetamine Salts (oral)
 Methamphetamine (smoked, snorted, oral)
 Methlyphenidate (oral, smoked)
 Dexmethlyphenidate (oral)
 Lisdexamfetamine (oral, sublingual)
 Cocaine (snorted, oral)
Crack (smoked)
MDMA (snorted, oral)


Opiates

Tramadol (oral)
 Oxycodone (oral, snorted, smoked)
 Hydrocodone (oral)
 Codeine (oral)
Darvocet (oral)
Heroin (snorted, oral)
Morphine (oral)
Hydromorphone

Benzos

Alprazolam (oral, sublingual, snorted)
 Lorazepam (Oral, Sublingual)
Clonazepam (oral, snorted, sublingual)
 Diazepam (oral,)


Muscle Relaxers

Soma (oral, snorted)
 Tizaniadine (oral, snorted)



Hallucinogens and Dissociatives 


LSD (Oral, Sublingual)
 Psilocybin Mushrooms (oral)
 DMT (Smoked)
 LSA (oral)
Ketamine (snorted) 
DXM (Oral)
 Salvia (Smoked) 
Nitrous (Inhaled)
25B-NBOMe (Sublingual)
25c-NBOMe (sublingual)
25d-NBOMe (sublingual)
25i-NBOMe (sublingual)
25g-NBOMe (sublingual)
2C-B (snorted)
2C-N (oral)

And a Research Chemical sold as acid. (Told later it was DOC)


Cannabinoids

Marijuana 
Hash Edibles
Oils
 And a spice product not sure of content.


Anti-histamines

Dimenhydrinate
 Diphenhydramine
 Promethazine


Other Drugs (Not sure where these would go yet)

Gabapentin (oral)
 Alcohol (oral)
 Quetiapine (oral)
 Zolipedem (oral, snorted)
Kratom (oral)


----------



## Cwest

*STIMULANTS/ENTACTOGENS *

MDMA
MDPV
amphetamine
methylphenidate 
ethylphenidate
A-PVP
caffeine
cocaine
norcocaine (isolated from novagranatense)
methamphetamine  
pseudoephedrine 
ephedrine
guanine*
hypericin*
dextroamphetamine
levoamphetamine
lisdexamphetamine
5-HTP*
myristicin
niacin
taurine*
theanine*
theobromine*
phenylephrine*  
capsaicin 

*OPIATES/DEPRESSANTS*

pure ethanol
beer/malt liquor (hops and barley)
brewed alcoholic beverages
distilled alcoholic beverages
codeine
morphine
oxycodone
alprazolam
amitriptyline*
doxylamine*
dimemorfan*
clonazepam
nordazepam
methocarbamol
quetiapine
zopiclone
lotus extract
kratom extract
7-hydroxy-mitragynine (pure from kratom) 
kavalactones (pill form from a south american pharmacy)
melatonin
ondansetron*
actinidine*
nicotine (from e-cigs and nicotine inhalers)
chewing tobacco
snus
shisha
nicotine gum
pure nicotine (extracted from rustica)

*DISSOCIATIVES/DELERIANTS*

absinthe
ketamine
pilsenkraut 
diphenhydramine
chlorpheniramine*
pheniramine* 
DXM
DXO
nitrous oxide
salvia 100x extract
butane
toluene 
cigarette tobacco (formaldehyde etc. through bong)

*CANNABINOIDS*

hybridized cannabis strains
hashish 
kief
black hash oil
bho
cannabis butter
bubble hash
resin
amber glass
edibles (many methods/forms)
hemp extract (CBD only extract)
green dragon
AM 2201
JWH-018 

*PSYCHEDELICS/HALLUCINOGENS* 

mescal (made from cactus)
phalaris extract
peyote
MDA
LSA (extract)
LSD
DMT
5-MEO-DMT
4-ACO-DMT
5-MeO-DiPT
2C-P 
2C-I
2C-E
2C-T-2
allylescaline* 
mescaline (crude extract from peyote, i am canadian and know growers)
psilocybe cubensis
psilocybe aztecorium
psilocybe azurescens 
psilocybe semilanceata  

*ETHNOBOTANICALS*

nicotiana tabacum
nicotiana rustica
cannabis indica
cannabis sativa
cannabis rustica*
piper methysticum
mitragyna speciosa
salvia divinorum
theobroma cacao*
jasminum sp. (a "rare nightblooming species")
artemisia absinthium
calea zacatechichi
camellia sinensis
coffea arabica
coffea canephora
coffea liberica*
cola acuminata
erythroxylum coca
erythroxylum novagranatense
eschscholzia californica
humulus lupus*
hyoscyamus niger
hypericum perforatum*
ilex guayusa
ilex paraguariensis
ipomoea alba
ipomoea purpurea*
ipomoea tricolor
ipomoea violacea
juniperus communis
lactuca virosa
lagochilus inebrians
matricaria chamomilla
melissa officinalis 
mentha spicata*
myristica fragrans
nepeta cataria*
nymphaea caerulea 
panax ginseng*
passiflora caerulea
passiflora edulis*
passiflora incarnata
paullinia cupana
phalaris arundinacea
trichocereus pachanoi*
trichocereus peruvianus 
uncaria tormentosa
valeriana officinalis

* the substances I marked with a star had little to no recreational effects with me or I did not take them as far as some would call a "full" experience

I have never been prescribed any medications. Everything that I listed was taken for recreational purposes and had a positive (or negative) psychoactive effect (except the ones marked with a *.The reason I added them and others I found not enjoyable to my list is because other people do find them recreationally enjoyable substances.)


----------



## Serotonin101

^^are you a botanist?? I never hears of like any of the plants you listed or know their effects.


----------



## TrYpTiCaL

Yet, I'd be willing to bet you've done plenty of them.


----------



## azgaza

For each category they are roughly in order from most to least favorite; the categories themselves are also sort of in order of favorites although I'd say it's almost a tie between psychedelics and dissociatives with my top three favorite substances being LSD, DMT and ketamine; all in all not that long of a list but considering that just two years ago the list contained a total of 7 drugs (the 'classic' psychedelics and dissociatives only).. it's been quite an experimental two years. Back then I would've never guessed I'd have tried so many different downers; quite a few items on that list I wouldn't have expected. Me from two years ago would probably be skeptical and not even believe it if shown this list.

*Psychedelics*
LSD
DMT 
Changa
4-aco-dmt
Mushrooms
2c-b
4-ho-mipt

*Dissociatives*
Ketamine
Nitrous oxide
Methoxetamine
PCP(?)

*Downers*
Fentanyl
Cannabis
Alprazolam
Oxycodone
Flunitrazepam
GHB
Codeïne
Buprenorfine
Diazepam
Loprazolam
Alcohol
Zolpidem
Zolpiclone

*Stimulants*
Amphetamine
Dex-amphetamine
Ritalin
Coffee
Coca-leaves
Nicotine


----------



## Serotonin101

azgaza said:


> For each category they are roughly in order from most to least favorite; the categories themselves are also sort of in order of favorites although I'd say it's almost a tie between psychedelics and dissociatives with my top three favorite substances being LSD, DMT and ketamine; all in all not that long of a list but considering that just two years ago the list contained a total of 7 drugs (the 'classic' psychedelics and dissociatives only).. it's been quite an experimental two years. Back then I would've never guessed I'd have tried so many different downers; quite a few items on that list I wouldn't have expected. Me from two years ago would probably be skeptical and not even believe it if shown this list.
> 
> *Psychedelics*
> LSD
> DMT
> Changa
> 4-aco-dmt
> Mushrooms
> 2c-b
> 4-ho-mipt
> 
> *Dissociatives*
> Ketamine
> Nitrous oxide
> Methoxetamine
> PCP(?)
> 
> *Downers*
> Fentanyl
> Cannabis
> Alprazolam
> Oxycodone
> Flunitrazepam
> GHB
> Codeïne
> Buprenorfine
> Diazepam
> Loprazolam
> Alcohol
> Zolpidem
> Zolpiclone
> 
> *Stimulants*
> Amphetamine
> Dex-amphetamine
> Ritalin
> Coffee
> Coca-leaves
> Nicotine


I see a lot of parallels to how I began substance use. careful during this "experimental phase" as this is how I got hooked to uppers and eventually somehow fell in love with heroin. just a word of caution my friend. I went from weed and "classic psychedelics" to my complete list in just one year of experimenting and ultimately the drugs I ended up using regularly the lasg year and a half of my using was just heroin and weed.


----------



## Pagey

Let's see...in no order whatsoever
Caffeine
Nicotine
Alcohol
Weed
MDMA
LSD
Alprazolam
Clonazepam
Flunitrazepam
Tetrazepam
Temazepam
Lorazepam
Bromazepam
Diazepam
Etizolam
Codeine
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Buprenorphine
Methadone
Heroin
Cocaine
Ritalin

I feel like I'm forgetting a couple


----------



## Dagda Mochta

Opioids:
heroin
morphine
opium
oxycodone
oxymorphone
hydrocodone
hydromorphone
meperidine
fentanyl
tramadol
codeine
buprenorphine
methadone
butorphanol

Benzos:
alprazolam
diazepam
temazepam
oxazepam
clonazepam
lorazepam
phenazepam
zolazepam

Misc Downers:
zolpidem
eszopiclone
carisopridol
secobarbital
butalbital
phenobarbital
GHB/GBL
1,4-butandiol
methocarbamol
cyclobenzaprine
hydroxyzine
methaqualone

Stimulants:
cocaine/crack
methamphetamine
amphetamine
mdma
mda
mdea
mbdb
methylone
mephedrone
4-mec
methylphenidate
ephedrine
propylhexadrine
caffeine
bzp
tfmpp
mcpp

Psychedelics:
lsd
dpt
dmt
5-meo-dmt
4-ho-det
4-ho-mipt
5-meo-dipt
amt
psilocybin/psilocin/cubensis mushrooms
mescaline/san pedro cactus/peruvian torch cactus/peyote
lsa/hbwr/morning glory seeds
doi
doc
2c-b
2c-i
2c-e
2c-p
2c-t-2
2c-t-7
2c-t-4
2c-t-21
3c-p

Dissociatives:
pcp
ketamine
tiletamine
3-meo-pcp
4-meo-pcp
dxm

Deliriants:
datura
diphenhydramine

Cannabinoids:
marijuana
hashish
jwh-018


----------



## Jackeh

Salvia, cannabis, JWH-118, AM-1021 (Not sure if this is the right AM compound), nicotine and alcohol.

Not much, dying to try MDMA, LSD and shrooms, DMT too once i've had my first trips.


----------



## Hammilton

I've tried this exercise before and just got bored.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

^dont be a puss just answer the question


----------



## MarkRenton

Stimulants:

MDMA/Ecstasy 
Amphetamine (Adderall)
Ritalin
Cocaine/Crack Cocaine
Mephedrone
Ephedrone
4-MFA
MFA
BZP

Psychedelics:

LSD
Mushrooms
DMT
Salvia
Marijuana/Hashish
JWH 

Dissociatives: 

DXM
Nitrous Oxide

Benzos:

Alprazolam 
Clonazapam 
Nitrazepam 
Diazepam 
Temazepam 
A few other types that I don't remember


Opiates:

Heroin
Codeine
Morphine
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Bupronephorine 
Methadone
Kratom
Tramadol


----------



## tomatalli

weed
DXM
hydrocodone
heroin
etizolam
ambien
kpins
ativan
xanax
valium
diluadid 
shrooms
suboxone
vyvanse
adderall
flexeril
somas
hash oil
librium
subutex
benedryl,hydroxyzine - other antihistamines 
few different anti-depressants 
lunesta
sonata 

thats it I think


----------



## Psychonauticunt

Caffeine, nicotine, alcohol - obvious legal ones
Cannabis
JWH-018
JWH-073
AM-2201

LSD
Psilocybin/psilocin
Mescaline
N,N-DMT (+harmalines)
4-ACO-DMT
5-MeO-DMT
5-MeO-DIPT
2C-B
2C-E
2C-I
2C-T-2
Bromo-DragonFLY
DOx (two experiences, not sure which compounds specifically but I'm pretty sure they were DOx)
Salvia divinorum

Dextromethorphan
Ketamine
Methoxetamine
Poppers
Nitrous Oxide

Codeine
Ethylmorphine
Tramadol
Poppy pod tea
Oxycodone
Morphine
Heroin
Methadone
Buprenorphine

Alprazolam
Bromazepam
Chlordiazepoxide
Clonazepam
Diazepam
Etizolam
Flurazepam
Lorazepam
Lormetazepam
Midazolam
Nitrazepam
Oxazepam
Phenazepam
Pyrazolam
Temazepam
Triazolam
Zolpidem
Zopiclone

Cocaine
Methylphenidate
Amphetamine
Methamphetamine
4-Fluroamphetamine
3-Fluoromethamphetamine
Desoxypipradol
MDMA
MDA
MDPV
mcPP
BZP
4-MMC (Mephedrone)
bk-MDMA (Methylone)
Modafinil

Quetiapine
Levomepromazine (aka Methotrimeprazine)
Promethazine
Hydroxyzine
Tizanidine
Mirtazapine

If you discount alcohol, tobacco and caffeine, that's 71.  Shit.


----------



## pdb1951

who cares, you are still alive, but won't be for long if you are still doing 'em....


----------



## Serotonin101

psychonaut, your name implies investigating and researching the effects of different substances. I was a psychonaut myself and dabbled pretty much everything that was available. don't regret the usage, be grateful for exploring the depths of the human mind that very few people get to perceive. we are the minority, but the things we witnessed words can't even begin to describe. I started exploring with lucid dreaming, then moved on to drugs. it was a hell of a journey but I feel for my age I am a lot more wise than my peers. I'm not out there partying and getting fucked up daily, I'm doing well in school, I have a lovely girl in my life. I may be poor but I've grown to appreciate what I have, as when I die, I can't take the money with me anyways. learn, live, and grow my friend. don't let the sky be the limit, for the limit is only where we allow our minds to go.


----------



## drlongwodo

Opioids:
heroin
fentanyl
oxycodone
codeine
tramadol
buprenorphine
kratom
methadone
loperamide

Benzos:
nitrazepam
bromazepam
alprazolam
diazepam
temazepam
oxazepam
clonazepam
lorazepam
zopiclone

Downer:
Pregabalin
Alcohol

Stimulants:
cocaine/crack
methamphetamine
amphetamine
mdma
3-mmc
methylphenidate
6-apb
mcpp
nicotine
caffeine

Psychedelics:
mushrooms/truffles
salvia divinorum

Dissociatives:
methoxetamine
ketamine
dextromethorphan
N2O

Cannabinoids:
marijuana
hashish

Anti-depressants:
paroxetine
mirtazepine
escitalopram

Anti-psychotics
Risperidone


----------



## SirTophamHat

Updated list, now with categories 

*Amphetamines and stimulants*

Caffeine, cocaine, dexmethylphenidate, MDMA, MDA, mephedrone, methamphetamine (dirty rolls; unintentional), racemic amphetamine

*Benzodiazepines and related*

Alprazolam, clonazepam, diazepam, etizolam, lorazepam

*Legal/Antidepressant*

Alcohol, buproprion, cyclobenzaprine, citalopram, dextromethorphan, kava, mirtazapine, nitrous, pregabalin, tobacco

*Opiates and opioids*

Buprenorphine, codeine, diacetylmorphine, hydrocodone, hydromorphone, kratom, morphine, opium (smoked & pod tea), oxycodone, oxymorphone, tramadol

*Psychedelics*

2C-B, 2C-E, 2C-T-7, 4-AcO-DMT, 5-HO-DMT, 5-MeO-DMT, DMT, LSA, LSD, mushrooms, syrian rue, salvia

And of course how could I forget the wondrous MARIJUANA?


----------



## frink99887

*Opiates*
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Heroin
Codeine
Tramadol
Opium
Poppy Seed Tea

*Stimulants*
Methylphenidate
Dexmethylphenidate
D/L Amphetamine
Lisdexamphetamine
Propylhexedrine
Caffeine
Cocaine
4-FA
MDPV
Ephedrine

*Psychedelics*
LSD
LSA
Mushrooms
4-AcO-DMT
N,N DMT
DOB
DOx
25i-NBOMe
25b-NBOMe
25c-NBOMe
2C-B
2C-I
2C-E

*Dissociatives*
Dextromethorphan
Methoxetamine
Salvia
Nitrous Oxide
Butorphanol

*Deliriants*
Diphenhydramine

*Benzodiazapines*
Alprazolam
Diazepam
Lorazepam
Clonazepam

*Anti-depressants*
Fluoxetine
Sertraline
Trazodone

*Empathogens*
MDMA
Methylone
MBDB

*Other*
Alcohol
Cannabis
Tobacco
Cyclobenzaprine
Kratom
Diethyl Ether


----------



## FatKid69

I have tried just about every drug worth doing, except for GHB. Opiates and cocaine are the best in my opinion.


----------



## Professer

Too many to remember. I like to try just about anything I can get my hands on. Many I don't repeat, or seldom revisit them. Never made a habbit out of anything other than pot in my younger years, and now kratom for pain management.


----------



## SpecialK_

How you guys are listing lists over 20 and being able to remember I have no idea. I remember making a list of the drugs I'd tried when I was about 15 and it was about 10-15 even then. No way I could tell you now, have probably forgotten some I've tried especially from the Opiate/Pharmaceutical days. Only ones I haven't tried that stand out as well known drugs is probably Crack/Methamphetamine/Smack, which to be honest now that I'm single I'd gladly give a go atleast once. But after times with oxycontin I'd be a bit worried of touching the smack plus I'm well into my speed too and got a real tendency to binge on it no matter . Fuck I love all drugs!


----------



## projump2001

in order.
Alcohol 
Cigs
Weed
4-aco-det
4-aco-dipt
2c-i
4-ho-mipt
MDMA
Oxycodone
Cocaine 
Heroin
benzos (the typical ones)
Methadone
crack
Adderall
salvia 
shrooms
dxm
LSD
2c-c
4-aco-DMT
MDA
Jwh-018


----------



## Sherminator

*Benzos:*
Diazepam (Valium)
Alprazolam (Xanax)
Etizolam
Clonazepam (Klonopin)
Lorazepam (Ativan)
Phenazepam

*Z-Drugs:*
Zolpidem (Ambien)
Zaleplon (Sonata)
Eszopiclone (Lunesta)

*Other Downers/Gabaergics/Muscle Relaxants/Etc.:*
Carisoprodol (Soma)
Alcohol
Phenibut
Phenobarbital
Baclofen
Gabapentin (Neurontin)
Pregabalin (Lyrica)
Clonidine
Cyclobenzapine (Flexeril)
Metaxalone (Skelaxin)
Tizanidine (Xanaflex)
Quetiapine (Seroquel)
Trazodone

*Antihistamines:*
Hydrozyzine
Orphenadrine (Norflex)
Diphenhydramine (Benadryl)
Doxylamine (Unisom)
Chlorpheniramine
Dimehnydrinate (Dramamine)

*Psychoactive Plants and Fungi:*
Cannabis
P. Cubensis (Mushrooms)
Morning Glory seeds
Salvia Divinorum
Kratom
Kava
Valerian root
Tobacco
Yohimbe
Coca leaf tea
Coffee, Tea, Guarana, Mate, Cacao

*Opioids:*
Heroin (Powder and tar)
Oxymorphone (Opana)
Hydromorphone (Dilaudid)
Oxycodone (Percocet, OxyContin, Roxicet)
Hydrocodone (Vicodin)
Morphine
Codeine
Methadone
Buprenorphine
Tapentadol (Nucynta)
Tramadol

*Stimulants:*
Cocaine/Crack
Methylphenidate
MDPV
Methamphetamine
Mephedrone
Amphetamine (Adderall) and Dextroamphetamine (Dexedrine)
Lisdexamphetamine (Vyvanse)
4-Fluoroamphetamine
Ephedrine/pseudoephedrine
Propylhexedrine (Benzedrex inhalers)
Bupropion (Wellbutrin)
Adrafinil
BZP

*Serotonergic Psychedelics and Empathogens:*
LSD
DMT
4-AcO-DMT
aET
5-MeO-MiPT
5-MeO-aMT

MDMA
2c-e
MDA
DOM
2c-I
25I-NBOMe
25D-NBOMe

*Dissociatives:*
Ketamine
PCP
Methoxetamine
DXM

*Synthetic Cannabinoids:*
THC (Marinol)

JWH-073
JWH-018
JWH-250

*Inhalants:*
Nitrous Oxide
Diethyl Ether
Isobutyl Nitrite (poppers)
Difluoroethane (Dust-off)


----------



## jayzee32

Wow seeing some of you guys' lists makes me feel like a puss lol...also thinking about my own makes me rethink my childhood hah..

*Opioids*
Diacetylmorphine
Morphine
Codeine
Tramadol
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Buperenorphine

*Stimulants*
Cocaine
MDMA
Caffeine
Amphetamine
Dextroamphetamine
Methylphenidate

*Other*
Alcohol
Marijuana
Mushrooms
Diazepam
Clonazepam
Alprazolam
Lorazepam
Cyclobenzaprine
Clonidine
Trazodone
Tobacco
Caprisodol
Whip-its...lol now im just graspin at straws

Thats it for now, probably forgot something. I havent tried or even heard of half of the psychadelics that Ive been seeing in these lists. You guys know some hardcore hippies huh?


----------



## Seyer

This is the new age of psychedelics. Hardcore hippies still have access to real LSD 8)


----------



## XThexXTank

I ain't gonna post no list because its too many to remember.  All I can say is that I go hard and I've been around.  To make it simpler there's only 3 drugs on my to do list: meth ketamine and pcp. After I do them my quest will be fullfilled and ill stick to my main drugs I use like pills n dope.


----------



## sweetsweetcyanide

Some off the top of my head:
Marijuana
Dextroamphetamine
Dextromethorphan
Oxycodone
Diphenhydramine
Alprazolam
Hydrocodone
Codeine
Nitrous Oxide


----------



## Sherminator

Soon should be adding 2c-b and GHB, both ones I've been looking for for ages, will update when I try them in the next few weeks. Not often I get to try anything new nowadays.


----------



## luckyshot04

I'm not going to get fully technical here and I'll probably miss one or two (maybe not); But I'm going in order, or trying to, from when I started to where I've been:

Alcohol
Marijuana
Lorcet
Percocet
Norco
Tylenol 3's
Valium
Soma
Xanax
Nitrous
Cocaine
Crack
Roxycodone
Oxycontin (Old School Baby!)
Opana
Heroin
Methamphetamine
Adderall
Morphine
Neurontin
Lyrica
Fentanyl
Methadone
Suboxone
Ambien
Vistaril

Not big on the psych drugs, these are the biggest ones I can think of right off the top of my head.


----------



## iliketoast

*In approximate sampling order:*
Marijuana
Alcohol
Mushrooms
Salvia
Tylenol 3s
Dextromethorphan
Vicodin
{insert sobriety break here}
Adderall
Percocet
Cocaine
MDMA
MDMA + whatever was in those rounds of pressed pills 
Alprazolam
Methamphetamine
Clonazepam
Kratom

*Prescribed but not used recreationally:*
Ritalin (ew)
Adderall (except that one time...)

*Things on my to-do list:*
GHB
real LSD from a hardcore hippie
other psychedelics 
?


I don't have many/any friends that have tried much, if anything... Things come in bursts and I don't necessarily seek out drugs. I take em as they come


----------



## Expansion420

*LEGAL*
Alcohol
Nicotene
Caffeine
Nitrous Oxide (N2O)
Salvinorin A/B
5-HTP
Myristicin
Theobromine
Taurine
Theanine

*OTC PHARMACEUTICALS*
Dimenhydrinate 
Meclizine
Dextromethorphan
Diphenhydramine
Ibuprofen
Naproxen
Acetaminophen
Guaifinesin
Omeprazole
Loratidine
Fexofenadine
Aspirin
Mometasone 
Benzocaine
Phenol

*HERBS*
Cannabis (THC, CBC, CBG, CBD, etc.) [includes hash, hash oil, kief, pressed kief, edibles and tinctures]
Damiana
Valerian Root 
Kava Kava (40% Kavalactone)
St. John's Wort
(Sage, Rosemary, Thyme, Oregano, Marjoram, Basil, Cilantro, Parsley, Mint, Chamomile, etc.) [Ingested for unrecreational purposes]

*ANTIBIOTICS*
Amoxicilin
Clavulamate
Azithromycin
Doxycycline
Clindamycin

*RX ONLY*
Cyclobenzaprine
Tizanidine
Tramadol
Bupropion
Buspirone
Propofol
Gabapentin
Ramelteon
Fluoxetine
Pregabalin
Trazadone
Sertraline
Isotretinoin
Hydrocortisone
Ketorolac
Meloxicam


*SCHEDULE IV DRUGS*
Carisoprodol
Zolpidem
Eszopiclone
Temazepam
Alprazolam
Clonazepam
Diazepam
Midazolam
Chloral Hydrate

*SCHEDULE III DRUGS*
Ketamine
LSA

*SCHEDULE II DRUGS*
Amphetamines
Lisdexamfetamine
Methylphenidate
Dexmethylphenidate
Cocaine
Morphine
Codeine
Oxycodone
Oxymorphone
Hydrocodone
Fentanyl

*SCHEDULE I DRUGS*
LSD
MDMA
2C-B
2C-I
Heroin
DMT
PsiPsilocin
Methylone
Various unknown illegal synthetic cannabinoid compounds (JWH-018, HU-210,Cannabicyclohexanol, etc)

*GRAY AREA*
Absinthe
25C-NBOMe

*PLANNED DRUG EXPERIENCES*
25I-NBOMe
25B-NBOMe
Methoxetamine
4-HO-MIPT



Wowzas. 84+ (considering the various cannabinoids, the 'molly' I have come across, and tabs of acid that could have been DOx). This is 99% accurate


----------



## JayRiddley2

Alcohol
Marijuana
Mushrooms
LSD
LSA
Salvia
MDMA
MDMA + whatever was in those rounds of pressed pills 
Ketamine
Kratom

Codeine+APAP via CWE
Dihydrocodeine+APAP via CWE
Sevredol IR (Mophine Sulphate)
Morphine Sulphate (IV solution, 0.480g [8x60mg, 30mg/ml in 2ml vials] prescribtion. Personal favourite when the UK H drought was going on.
Morphine Sulphate pills (Used via IV)
Cocaine (Intranasal and IV)
Heroin (Smoked and IV)
Methadone (Oral - Liquid and Pills and IV)
Subutex
Suboxone
Crack Cocaine (Smoked and IV)
Amphetamines (Intra nasal and IV)
Ketamine (Only in pills or intranasal)
Concerta (Extracted and IV'd)

Alprazolam
Clonazepam
Diazepam
Rivotril
Tempazepam

Things on my to-do list:
Crystal Meth
A whole array of opiates.

Currently taking at this moment in time:
12mg of Rivotril, 300mg Codeine


----------



## funeralopolis93

Cannabis
LSD
Mushrooms
25i
Cocaine
DXM
Ketamine
Adderall
Ritalin
DMT
Hydrocodone
Percocet
Ambien
Klonopin
Xanax
Alcohol


----------



## aussie101

Holy shit I wouldn't know where to begin! Not to mention all the things I had when I was off chops and can't remember. Might come back to this later...


----------



## steve022

stimulants-
caffeine
dmaa- once

depressants-
alcohol- formerly drank a lot, still do sometimes
kava-once

psychadelics-
weed (smoked and ingested)- semi-habitually
morning glory seeds- twice thus far it was fucking awesome

dissassociatives-
guzzling cough syrup (DXM)- once, it was pretty cool

opiates-
codeine (prescribed to me)- a couple times

inhalants-
butane- a few times
albuterol- a few times

I would like to try LSD, Mushrooms, and 2c-i in the near future


----------



## Blind Melon

The order in which I tried them:

Marijuana
Methamphetamine
Cocaine
Ritalin (yuck)
DXM (yuck)
Ecstasy
Carisoprodal (Soma)
Magic Mushrooms
Nicotine
Alcohol
Nitrous Oxide
Hydrocodone (Vicodin)
Valium
Xanax
Oxycodone (OxyContin)
Codeine (T3s)
Buprenorphine (Suboxone tabs)
Amphetamine (Adderall)
Nitrazepam
Hydromorphone (Dilaudid)
Morphine
Heroin
Methadone
Klonopin
Cyclobenzaprine (Flexeril) (meh)
Etizolam
DMT
MXE
Bromazepam

As for what I've done w/o knowing, or what I forgot, I cannot say.

I keep having to edit in stuff I've forgotten, and I'm not counting substances like Kava Kava or Valerian Root.


----------



## Serotonin101

Blind Melon said:


> The order in which I tried them:
> 
> Marijuana
> Methamphetamine
> Cocaine
> Ritalin (yuck)
> DXM (yuck)
> Ecstasy
> Magic Mushrooms
> Alcohol


you tried all these before you ever drank??? how is that possible??


----------



## curiosity

weed-smoked, eaten
hash-smoked
alcohol-drank,eaten(gummies)
dxm-drank
kanna-snorted,tea
siberian motherwort-smoked
wild lettuce-tea
algerian blend-tea,smoked
lsa-eaten
nutmeg-drank
codeine-eaten
morphine-eaten
oxycodone-eaten,sniffed
shrooms-eaten
salvia-smoked
ecstacy-eaten,smoked(et's)
speed(sniffed,eaten)
piperazine(eaten)
2c-i(eaten)
2c-b(eaten)
naproxen(eaten)
diphenhydramine-eaten
cocaine-sniffed
benzos (can't remember which one)-eaten, sniffed


----------



## hootar

Heroin, Tar, base, and Powder
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Codeine
Dihydrocodeine
Hydromorphone
Oxymorphone
Meperidine
Methadone
Buprenorphine
Morphine
Fentanyl
Opium
Poppy Tea
Poppy Seed Tea
(I'm sure there's opies I'm forgetting, Ive done all the ones you can get in the US really)

Ativan
Xanax
Klonopin
Temazepam
Soma

Marijuana
DXM
Acid
Mushrooms

Amphetamine, Levo and Dextro no Meth
Cocaine
Ritalin
Butalbital

Concerta
Kratom
Kava
Valerian
St John's Wort
Yopo

Forgot MDMA and Molly
Also forgot Clonidine, baclofen, cyclobenzaprine(yikes) and zoloft.

My goodness but I've had some fun... I'm positive I'm forgetting a bunch of researchy chems too.


----------



## hootar

Serotonin101 said:


> you tried all these before you ever drank??? how is that possible??



Heh when I was a teenager it was easier to get hardcore pharms from our parents medicine cabinets than it ever was to get booze or pot illegally, so I'd done morphine, oxy, amps, benzos etc long before I ever had more than a sip of wine.


----------



## Blind Melon

to Serotonin101: I was afraid of alcohol. Once when I was about 8-9 years old my Dad got SO drunk at a wedding that I thought he had become mentally retarded (there was a girl at my school with down's syndrome), scared the shit out of me, I remember crying and my mom assuring me he'd be back to normal in the morning. My dad was not an alcoholic, so I wasn't used to seeing him drunk. Plus I used to have a real phobia of vomiting, and I associated vomiting with alcohol. 

And as hootar said, in high school it was easier to obtain marijuana, meth, coke or somas than score alcohol. Not that it was hard to find alcohol..


----------



## PurpleKush1

cannabis
hashish
hashish oil
alcohol
caffeine
nicotine
methamphetamine pills
mehtamphetamine smoked or snorted (crystal form)
amphetamine sulphate (street)
amphetamine sulphate (adderall xr )
cocaine hcl
freebase cocaine
crack cocaine
LSD
Psycolibin Mushrooms
Ketamine
PCP
DXM
Mdma
MDA
2c-b
alprazolam (xanax)
diazepam (xanax)
oxycodone
hydrocodone
morphine sulphate (pills)
heroin
quetiapine

Drug combinations (i love eeeem) :
cannabis + alcohol
cannabis + adderall + alcohol
cannabis + adderall + cocaine + alcohol
cannabis + amphetamine sulphate + xanax + alcohol
cocaine + cannabis + xanax + alcohol
alcohol + xanax + weed (one of my favorite)
heroin + xanax + cannabis
heroin + mdma +  cannabis
mdma + mda + ketamine + cannabis
meth + coke + alcohol + cannabis
meth + coke + mdma +alcohol + cannabis (never again lol )
heroin + alcohol + cannabis
oxycodone + adderall + alcohol + cannabis
hydrocodone + oxycodone +cannabis 
alcohol + quetiapine + cannabis (disfuckinggusting)
alcohol + crack + cannabis 
lsd + cannabis 
mdma + cannabis + alcohol
pcp + cannabis (horrible ! )
pcp + cannbis  + mdma (even worst! i prefer ketamine to pcp fuck pcp )


----------



## fawnkzila

WEEEEEEEEED!!!! 

and...

Opiates
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Dextropropoxyphene
Morphine
Tramadol

Benzos
Alrpazolam
Lorazepam
Diazepam

Deliriants
Diphenhydramine 
Dimenhydrinate

Miscellaneous shit
LSA
Alcohol
Dextroamphetamine
Pregablin
Huffed gasoline
YEARS of Dextromethorphan (DXM) abuse...
YEARS of "synethetic marijuana", k2, spice crap. The worst shit I've ever done by far. The addiction is what I imagine crack would be like, and the effect on my body, mind, and life are just horrible...

There are more... I'm getting tired of sitting here trying to remember them all, though.


----------



## mmmCHRISx

fawnkzila said:


> WEEEEEEEEED!!!!
> 
> 
> YEARS of "synethetic marijuana", k2, spice crap. The worst shit I've ever done by far. The addiction is what I imagine crack would be like, and the effect on my body, mind, and life are just horrible...
> 
> There are more... I'm getting tired of sitting here trying to remember them all, though.



Would love if you could PM about these effects. My buddy is on his second year or so of everyday spice use and its made him slow retarded and fucking weird. It would help me help him if you could tell me about your experience. Thanks.


----------



## SamuelCaldwell

Cannabis: skunk, pot, hash, budder and what else I could find.
Amphetamine.
Ritalin.
Codeine.
Morphine.
Cocaine.
Opium.
2c-i.
Amanita Muscaria.
Salvia.
Kratom.
MDMA (or whatever that pill contained).
Alcohol.
Valium.


----------



## Marijuanster

Weed
Alcohol
Nicotine
N2O
Caffeine
Kratom
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Fentanyl
Hydromorphone
Opium
Morphine
Heroin
Buprenorphine
Methadone
O'desmethyltramadol
Tramadol
Coccaine
Amphetamine 
Methamphetamine 
Methylphenidate and Dexmethylphenidate
Dimethocaine
Lorazepam
Alprazolam
Diazepam 
Midazolam
Phenazepam 
Etizolam
Clonazepam
Temazepam
Clorazepate
Triazolam
Carisaprodol
Butalbital
Cyclobenzaprine
Mephedrone 
MDPV
Desoxypipiradol
3,4 Dichloromethylphenidate
PCP
MXE
DXM
Ketamine
MDMA
MDA
MDE
MDAI
Bk-MBDB
2C-C
2C-B
2C-I
2C-T-2
DOB
Bromo Dragonfly
LSD
Mushrooms
4-HO-DMT synthed
4-PO-DMT synthed
Mescaline(Cacti)
DMT
aMT
DPT
DiPT
4-HO-MET
4-HO-DET
4-ACO-DMT
5-MEO-DMT
5-MEO-DiPT
LSA (MG seeds)
JWH 18
JWH 73
JWH 200
JWH 250
A bunch of the newer cannabinoids as well 
Diphenhydramine 
Datura

Probably quite a bit more that I'm forgetting too.


----------



## HighonLife

*Opiates*
Codeine (syrup and T3s)
Propoxyphene
Tramadol
Pod tea
Opium
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Morphine
Hydromorphone
Oxymorphone
Fentanyl
Heroin
Pentazocine
Buprenorphine
Methadone
Kratom
naloxone


*Benzodiazepines*
Alprazolam
Diazepam
Lorazepam
Clonazepam
Temazepam
Midazolam
Etizolam

*Other depressants/sedatives*
Alcohol
Soma
Cyclobenzaprine
Butalbital
phenobarbital
Gabapentin
Skelaxin
Methocarbomal
Kava Kava
Passion Flower
Zolpidem
Trazadone
Promethazine
Chlorphenamine
pregablin


*Stimulants*
Adderal
Dexedrine
Concerta
Focalin
Cocaine
Caffeine
Tobacco
Ecstasy
MDMA (yea I listed them separate cuz god knows what was in those tabs, luckily the molly ive had has been from pretty good – amazing
6-apb

*Dissasociatives*
Ketamine
Methoxetamine
Nitrous
Salvia
DXM

*Psychadelics*
Mushrooms
San Pedro
DMT
4- AcO-DMT
2C-E
LSD
4 HO MIPT
4 HO MET
5 MEO MIPT
Morning Glory Seeds (LSA)
Marijuana
Hash (import, bubble, kief, QWISO, BHO, budder)
K2/Synthetic cannabinoids

*Miscelaneous*
Clonidine
Lidocaine
Dyphenhydramine
Doxylamine


----------



## Pretty_Diamonds

*Opiates*
Codeine
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Morphine

*Benzodiazepines*
Xanax
Valium
Clonazepam

*Other depressants/sedatives*
Alcohol
Soma

*Stimulants*
Adderall
Cocaine
Caffeine
Tobacco
Ecstasy
MDMA 
MDA
Meth

*Dissasociatives*
Ketamine
Nitrous
DXM

*Psychedelics*
Mushrooms
2C-B
2C-I
2C-E
LSD
5 MEO MIPT
2CD-NBOMe
Morning Glory Seeds (LSA)
Marijuana


----------



## K88ABY

I'm a heroin addict and have been for a while - well long enough for it to have ruined practically every injection site on my body - done loads of other stuff too - but after flicking through this thread, I feel like an absolute novice! Half (maybe more) of these things I'm seeing I have no idea what they are. Some of your lists are just shocking.

As for me
Alcohol, cannabis, pills, MDMA, coke, crack, shrooms, acid, salvia (Only one I regret that), amphetamine and of course heroin. <Boring huh, I don't feel worthy:-(


----------



## skibler

skibler said:


> Stimulants
> 
> Caffeine (oral)
> Nicotine (smoked, oral)
> Amphetamine Salts (oral)
> Methamphetamine (smoked, snorted, oral)
> Methlyphenidate (oral, smoked)
> Dexmethlyphenidate (oral)
> Lisdexamfetamine (oral, sublingual)
> Cocaine (snorted, oral)
> Crack (smoked)
> MDMA (snorted, oral)
> 
> 
> Opiates
> 
> Tramadol (oral)
> Oxycodone (oral, snorted, smoked)
> Hydrocodone (oral)
> Codeine (oral)
> Darvocet (oral)
> Heroin (snorted, oral)
> Morphine (oral)
> Hydromorphone
> Opium (smoked)
> 
> Benzos
> 
> Alprazolam (oral, sublingual, snorted)
> Lorazepam (Oral, Sublingual)
> Clonazepam (oral, snorted, sublingual)
> Diazepam (oral,)
> 
> 
> Muscle Relaxers
> 
> Soma (oral, snorted)
> Tizaniadine (oral, snorted)
> 
> 
> 
> Hallucinogens and Dissociatives
> 
> 
> LSD (Oral, Sublingual)
> Psilocybin Mushrooms (oral)
> DMT (Smoked)
> LSA (oral)
> Ketamine (snorted)
> DXM (Oral)
> Salvia (Smoked)
> Nitrous (Inhaled)
> 25B-NBOMe (Sublingual)
> 25c-NBOMe (sublingual)
> 25d-NBOMe (sublingual)
> 25i-NBOMe (sublingual)
> 25g-NBOMe (sublingual)
> 2C-B (snorted)
> 2C-N (oral)
> 
> And a Research Chemical sold as acid. (Told later it was DOC)
> 
> 
> Cannabinoids
> 
> Marijuana
> Hash Edibles
> Oils
> And a spice product not sure of content.
> 
> 
> Anti-histamines
> 
> Dimenhydrinate
> Diphenhydramine
> Promethazine
> 
> 
> Other Drugs (Not sure where these would go yet)
> 
> Gabapentin (oral)
> Alcohol (oral)
> Quetiapine (oral)
> Zolipedem (oral, snorted)
> Kratom (oral)



Well... this will probably be my last update for a at least a few months. I'm seventeen years old and honestly the drugs have fucked my life up beyond beleif. My house was raided last week. Chose to move to another town so I can work a legit job. 

Apparently around 80 percent of the molly I though was MDMA in past few months has been other research chemicals. Really not sure what they were. While it was not MDMA they sure were fun. Wish I knew what they were. Also a bunch of the WoW thats been going around is some kind of RC, but it was probably a 25x chemical. I have tried most of the common ones so I doubt it was anything new. New drugs probably won't be coming around much. Only thing I really want to try is Oxymorphone. Maybe methadone but thats just to tick it off the list. Doubt those will be around though.  

I started being an obsessive drug user soon after I tried my first hydrocodone at 14. Now here I am less than 3 years down the road  and honestly nothing good has come from all of this except the memories. I like reading the list and it reminds me of a ton of good memories. I guess as drug nerd my list looks pretty good for a 17 year old, although it is pretty reckless than I had little self regard to try things like meth, heroin, and crack all at such a young age. But hey, atleast I am no longer dependent on them. Maybe I'll get my shit together and get to experiment again one day, but for now I am done!


----------



## Woodsong

Let's see if I can put this into an semi-accurate timeline... Not counting scattered opiate relapses.

Alcohol
Propoxyphene
Hydrocodone
Salvia (Obviously I wasn't doing it right.)
Weed
Kratom
Loperamide (If you can count that--For w/d management)
Clonazepam
Lorazepam
Oxycodone
Alprazolam
Hydromorphone
Buprenorphine
Fentanyl
Valium
Methylphenidate
LSA
Psilocybin mushrooms
Cocaine
Methadone
Amphetamines (Adderall)


----------



## Jktm

*OPIOIDS*
Hydrocodone Bitartrate (PO/INS/SL)  (In tablet form, CWE, and crused for INS)
Oxycdone HCl (PO/SL/INS/Smoked (In the forms of OxyContin, roxicodone, percocet)
Morphine SO4 (PO/INS/IV - in ER) (I've had these in the form of MS-Contin, MS-IR, and a few syrettes at the hospital - a waste to INS I know, found that out myself lol)
Codeine PO4 (PO)
Tramadol HCl (PO)
Hydromorphone HCl (INS)
Fentanyl citrate (IV post-op)
buprenorphine HCl/Naloxone (SL/INS/R/IV (IV as buprenex (sans naloxone) in ER, but Suboxone at home...IV that is; I also used to wear a BuTrans patch that delivered 20µg/hr on average (sans naloxone)))
meperadine HCl (IV)
**Naloxone aka Narcan (IV)** not fun at all lol



*STIMULANTS*
Caffeine (PO in the form of coffee, tea, and soft drinks) (PO)
Whatever the fuck they put in energy drinks/stackers/weight-loss pills (and I don't think I wanna know what's in those though lol) (PO)
Phentermine HCl (PO/INS/PO'd solution with H2O)
Cocaine HCl/Freebase - (INS/Smoked) (was kinda forced into smoking crack lol)
3,4 - methylenedioxy-n-methylamphetamine HCl (PO/INS/R)
Dextromethamphetamine HCl (PO/INS/Smoked)
3,4-methylenedioxy-N-ethylamphetamine HCl (PO/INS)
Lisdexamphetamine dimesylate (PO) (Vyvanse - so dexamphetamine essentially)
Nicotine (Smoked/PO/Chewed - SL)
Pseudoephedrine HCl/SO4 (PO)
Levmetamfetamine (NAS) a.k.a. Vick's Sicks



*BENZOS/BARBS/GABA-ERGICS*
Lorazepam (PO/SL/IM/IV)
Diazepam (PO/SL)
Alprazolam (PO/SL/INS)
Clonazepam (PO/SL/INS)
Triazolam (SL)
Estazolam (PO/SL)
Phenobarbitol (PO/Chewed/SL)
Gabapentin (PO)
Lyrica (PO)
Ethanol (PO)
Carisoprodol (PO)
Zolpidem tartrate (PO)
Propofol (IV)



*Psychedelics/Dissociatives*
Lysergic Acid Diethylamide (LSD-25) (SL)
Psilocybin/Psilocin mushrooms (PO/PO in chocolate/white chocolate)
Nitrous Oxide (N2O) (INH through whippits with empty whip cream canister/at dentist office)
Dextromethorphan (DXM) (PO - ugh that syrup was nasty, no wonder why we tried to get triple C's in high school lol)
Salvia (Smoked out of HUGE Grav Bong) -cleared out a bowl in one hit which made me trip so much longer than everyone else lol...hated the stuff...



*Antihistamines*
Diphenhydramine (PO)
Promethazine (PO/REC Suppositories/cream to rub on stomach)
Dimenhydrinate (PO)
Meclizine (PO)
Doxylamine Succinate (PO)

*Psychiatric Drugs*
Prozac (PO)
Zoloft (PO)
Cymbalta (PO)
BuSpar (PO)
Wellbutrin (PO)
Abilify (PO)
Seroquel IR/XR (PO)
Elavil (PO)
Geodon (PO/IM/IV)
Trazodone (PO)
Remeron (PO)
Effexor
Zyprexa

I think that's MOST of them, but I know I forgot a few...lol


----------



## xburtonchic

I feel like I've posted in this thread before... but maybe not cuz I don't at all recognize the first page lol.  

Oh man, let's see...

*Psychedelics/Dissociatives*
Weed (I know it's only a mild psychedelic but meh this is the closest category I could think of... haven't done enough forms of THC for it to be it's own.)
LSD
Mushrooms
Salvia
Ecstacy
DXM (my personal fav )

*Stims*
Adderall
Ritalin
Methamphetamine
Cocaine
Caffeine

*Benzodiazepines*
Xanax
Valium
Temazepam
Ativan
Klonopin

*Miscellaneous Pharms*
Phenobarbital
Promethazine
Clonodine
Seroquel
Trazedone
Riboxin
Vistaril
Lexapro
Toradol
Buspar
Various antibiotics
Probably more I can't think of right now...

*Opiates/Opioids (my own personal demon)*
Heroin
Morphine (MS Contin and hospital IV)
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Dilaudid
Demerol (hospital IV)
Codeine
Tramadol
Suboxone/Subutex
Poppy pods/seeds
Kratom (not really an opiate but it's close enough for this category as far as I'm concerned!)

*Other Random Stuff*
Nicotine
Alcohol

I'm probably missing a couple... oh well.  

Drugs can be good for the soul


----------



## spare9

In no particular order:

Cannabis
Hydrocodone
Percocet
Oxycodone
Dilaudid
Xanax
Klonopin
Adderall
Ambien
Alcohol
Heroin
Cocaine

To do list:
LSD
Crystal Meth


----------



## god_made_a_mistake

lsd
mushrooms
salvia
cannabis
2ci
2cb
25i-nmbome
coke
crack
opium
speed
amt
n2o
lsa


----------



## Pill2Chill

PillToChill said:


> *UP*
> 
> Speed (Dexamps & street amps)
> Methylphenidate
> Cocaine
> XTC
> MDMA Crystals
> MDA Crystals
> Ephedrine
> MCPP
> Pseudo-ephedrine
> Mephedrone
> Ethylphenidate
> 
> *DOWN*
> 
> GHB
> GBL
> Alcohol
> Lormetazepam
> Flurazepam
> Prazepam
> Tetrazepam
> Alprazolam
> Clobazam
> Zolpidem
> Zopiclone
> Lorazepam
> Diazepam
> Bromazepam
> Oxazepam
> Clonazepam
> Flunitrazepam
> Nitrazepam
> Midazolam (Orally) (*+IV from a hospital vial*)
> Quetiapine
> *[*]+Etaqualone*
> 
> 
> *Psychedelics*
> 
> Hash + Edibles
> Weed + Edibles
> LSD
> Truffles (Psilocybin)
> 2c-b
> DMT
> 5-meo-DMT
> Salvia
> *+2C-E*
> 
> *Opiates/oids*
> 
> Tramadol
> Codeine
> Ethylmorphine
> Dpihydrocodeine
> Pentazocine
> Oxycodone
> Tilidine
> *[*]+Fentanyl
> [*]+Buprenorphine*
> 
> *Dissociatives*
> 
> DXM
> N2O
> Ketamine
> MXE
> 
> I feel like I've forgotten some, but well..


Small update, and I still feel I forgot some stuff on my initial list. Hell, w/e.


----------



## wfan34

Oh god lets see here.

Opiates.
----------
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Hydromorphone (Holy fuck its strong)
Codine
Buprenorphine (Suboxone)
Mepreidine (Demarol)

Stimulants.
-------------
D-Amphetamine (Adderall)
Lisdexamphetamine (Vyvanse)
Methylphenidate (Ritalin)
Dexmethylphenidate (Focalin)
MDMA
Phentermine
Phenmetrazine

Hallucinogens
----------------
Psilocybin
LSD? (It was sold to me as LSD but it definitely wasnt way too mild it was on blotter i took 2 hits i dont know couldve been some research chemical)
Ketamine
LSA
Salvia

Benzos
---------
Alprazolam
Clonazepam
Lorazepam
Diazepam

Others
---------
Spice/K2 (Don't judge)
Dimenhydramine (Dramamine)
Dyphenhydramine (Benadryl)
Atomoxetine (Strattera PROTIP: Whatever you do DO NOT snort this! It burns like hell for hours.)
DXM
MXE
Nitrous
Zolpidem (Ambien)
Zopiclone (Lunesta)
Carisoprodol

There might be more but i cant remember. Cheers.


----------



## Longhauler

I tried just about everything, with the exception of MDMA, ketamine and other so-called designer drugs with weird names usually composed of a few letters and digits fucking with serotonergic and dopaminergic systems in a bad and/or completely unknown way. Neither will I mess with so-called ''legal'' herbs that may destroy or compromise the essential cannabinoid receptors allowing us to enjoy life.

PS I don't judge MDMA and ketamine users. I'm sure that I would enjoy these.. Nevertheless I believe that they may very well be neurotoxic, so I'll pass. And since other substances give me enough satisfaction and thrills, I don't feel a need to experiment with them. Concerning designer drugs tho, I AM kinda judging: it is completely stupid imo to ingest powerful and little known molecules that might be dangerous and toxic.


----------



## wfan34

Since i have some kind of mental paranoia i feel as though you directed the "I AM kinda judging" statement at me since i said don't judge next to the spice/k2 thing. I feel you on that, i know people would and i don't blame them. Since the state i'm in imposed a preemptive ban on any chemical made to replicate THC i stopped doing it. I could get more but now it's a legit fucking drug deal to get it and its not worth that trouble. In my opinion i enjoyed the effects quite a lot, but now that i stopped i see now that health-wise it really didnt do much damage but mentally it kinda fucked stuff up, temporarily thankfully. It is what it is though, you live and you learn.


----------



## mrsumone

Opiates
Heroin
Hydrocodone
Hydromorphone
Morphine
Codeine
Dihydrocodeine
Oxycodone
Fentanyl

Tramadol (if you wanna count it)

Barbiturates
Phenobarbital
Butalbital

Benzodiazepines
Alprazolam
Diazepam
Triazolam
Temazepam
Lorazepam
Bromazepam
Clonazepam
Estazolam
There's more but I forgot.

Psychedelics
Mushrooms
LSD
2-cb, -i, -e
DMT

Marijuana

Stimulants
Methamphetamine
Amphetamine 
Dextroamphetamine
Cocaine (all forms)
That one they advertise for shift work disorder forgot its name
MDMA

Dissociatives
Ketamine
Dxm
Pcp

Muscle relaxers
Carisoprodol
Cyclobenzaprine

Steroids
Testosterone Enthanate, cypionate, propionate

Deca
Dbol
Winstrol
(didn't feel like typing out the long names)

I'm sure I left some drugs off the list.

Edit: duh im on subox
one now.

Couple more 


Ambien
Lunesta
Nitrous

Methadone
MDA
LSA
Salvia


----------



## Botanical Baron

*Opiates*
----------
Hydrocodone
Hydromorphone
Codeine
Ethylmorphine
Morphine
Noscapine
Tramadol
Tapentadol 
0-desmethyltramadol
AH-7921
Kratom

*Stimulants*
-------------
Caffeine
Coca Leaves
Betal Nuts
Tobacco
Ephedrine
Isobutyl Nitrite
DMAA
Mixed Amphetamine Salts
4-FMA
Methiopropamine
Methylphenidate
Dextromethylphenidate
Ethylphenidate
Phentermine
Ethylcathinone
Camfetamine
Dimethocaine

*Tryptamines*
----------------
Psilocybin Mushrooms/Sclerotia 
4-AcO-DMT
4-HO-MET
4-HO-MiPT
5-MeO-DALT
4-AcO-DALT
DMT
5-MeO-DMT
‪Bufotenin‬
LSD
LSA

*Phenylethylamines*
----------------
Mescaline
2C-D
2C-I
2C-E
MDAI
5-MAPB

*Dissociatives* 
----------------
Dextromethorphan
Salvia divinorum
Nitrous Oxide
Ketamine
Norethylketamine
Methoxetamine
4-MeO-PCP
3-MeO-PCP
3-MeO-PCE
3-MeO-PCPr
3-MeO-PCPy
Memantine

*‪Deliriant‬s*
 ----------------
Diphenhydramine
Dimenhydrinate
Dicycloverine
Datura Leaves
Brugmansia Flowers
Amanita muscaria 

*Benzodiazepines, Sedatives, and GABAergics*
---------
Ethanol
Thujone
Phenibut
Kava Kava
Alprazolam
Clonazepam
Lorazepam
Diazepam
Oxazepam
Prazepam
Bromazepam
Tetrazepam
Phenazepam
Etizolam
Zolpidem
Etaqualone
Cyclobenzaprine

*Cannabinoids*
---------
Cannabis
JWH-018
JWH-250
AM-2201
AM-694
AM-2233
AM-1220
UR-144


There might be a good few more, they'll come to me in time.


----------



## selanfene

Stimulants:
Adderall
Ritalin (methylphenidate)
Vyvanse (lisdexamfetamine dimesilate)
4-fa
caffeine
nicotine/tobacco

Opiates:
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Codeine
Kratom

Benzos:
Alprazolam (Xanax)
Diazepam (Valium)

Psychs/hallucinogens:
LSD
DMT
Shrooms
2C-E
DOC

Dissociatives/deliriants:
MXE
DXM
Dimenhydrinate (Dramamine)
Diphenhydramine (Benadryl)
Nitrous Oxide

Misc:
Seroquel
Alcohol
Ecstasy (not sure where that fits)
Weed
Hash

Pretty sure that covers it.


----------



## azgaza

For each category they are roughly in order from most to least favorite; the categories themselves are also sort of in order of favorites although I'd say it's almost a tie between psychedelics and dissociatives with my top three favorite substances being LSD, DMT and ketamine.

New additions are MDMA and temazepam. I used to have something against MDMA and used to think I'd never try it, but it actually made my top 5 of favorite substances right from that first experience, pure extatic euphoric utopic bliss 

*Psychedelics*
LSD
DMT 
Changa
4-aco-dmt
Mushrooms
2c-b
4-ho-mipt

*Dissociatives*
Ketamine
Nitrous oxide
PCP
Methoxetamine

*Downers*
Fentanyl
Cannabis
Oxycodone
Flunitrazepam
Alprazolam
Codeïne
Temazepam
Buprenorfine
GHB
Alcohol
Diazepam
Loprazolam
Zolpidem
Zolpiclone
GBL

*Stimulants*
MDMA 
Amphetamine
Dexamphetamine
Coca leaves
Coffee
Ritalin
Nicotine

Sort of in doubt with my current list where I should put MDMA; its not really a stimulant but I don't feel like making a new catagory for júst MDMA.

Also did some shifting in the order since I based it on favorites within each catagory and that ofcourse is subject to occasional change.


----------



## weekend addiction

*Pharmaceuticals:*
Diazepam
Clonazepam
Alprazolam
Lorazepam
Phenobarbital
Synthetic Cannibinoids
Hydrocodone
Codeine
Oxycodone
Neurontin
Vistoril
Librium
DXM
Benadryl (in large doses)
Methadone
Zolpidem
Zopiclone
Lisdexamfetamine
Dextroamphetamine
Adderall
Methylphenidate
Morphine
Suboxone
Tramadol
Diluadid
Gabapentin
Dilauded
Ephedrine
Nitrous
Ether
Bath Salts
Sonata
Suboxone


*Herbals*
Marijuana\edibles
Mushrooms
Hash
Coffee
Yerba Mate
Kanna
Datura (to no effect)
Morning Glory Seeds
Various strains of Kratom
Alcohol
Kava Kava
Various mild shit not worth mentioning
Nicotine
Betel Nut

Street Drugs:
Heroin
Coke\Crack
MDMA

Thats pretty much it I left out some psych meds because shit like Zoloft doesn't deserve to be on the list. I'm sure I forgot a lot.


----------



## oldcarl

For those that are newer and may not have heard of these, I put a "!" next to my favorite of each category. If you're just getting started, might as well start there.
(some of these are shoved into their closest category - inb4 technicalities)

*Opiates:*
hydrocodone!
oxycodone
oxymorphone
hydromorphone
morphine
heroin
fentanyl
codeine

*Benzodiazepines:*
alprazolam
clonazepam!
phenazepam
etizolam
midazolam
diazepam
lorazepam

*Stimulants:*
lisdexamfetamine
amphetamine
dextroamphetamine
cocaine
caffeine
methcathinone!

*Dissociatives:*
methoxetamine
dextromethorphan!
nitrous oxide
gamma-Hydroxybutyric acid

*Hallucinogens/Psychedelics:*
d-lysergic acid amide
dimethyltryptamine
psilocybin mushrooms!
salvia divinorum

*Other Random Things that Get You High:*
kratom
kava kava
clonidine
gabapentin!
tramadol


I'm sure I'll be updating this as I remember.


----------



## Nederlander

*The drugs you have done in your life*

Now before you all accuse me of bragging, and say that it is a pointless thread, that may be the case but I am actually interested to hear your answers so humour me and don't hate 

In my case:

Weed (Regularly)
Alcohol (Every now and then)
Tobacco (Regularly)
Vicodin (Not for a long time, had a big stash a while ago)
Clonazepam (Same as vicodin)
Codeine (Every now and then)
Mushrooms (Whenever the season's here)
Synthesized Psilocybin (Once at a festival)
Ritalin - (Once)
Xanax (Once after a rave)
AMT (Semi-regularly until recently)
2CB (Semi-regularly)
2CI ( 3 days ago)
Salvia (A couple times a year or so ago)
Speed (At a festival, and at a couple of raves)
MDMA (Semi-regularly)
Cocaine (On new years eve)
Ketamine (Semi-regularly)
MXE (Regularly until the ban)


----------



## Burnout6

weed
lsd
mdma
25d-nbome
pcp
amphetamine
methamphetamine
heroin
morphine
oxycotin
vicodin
methylone
xanax


----------



## Seyer

Nederlander said:


> pointless thread


Not as much pointless as done before.


*Merged.*


----------



## 5687q

I started doing drugs less than two weeks ago, so my list is still small. I've done weed, flunitrazepam (roofies), cocaine, molly (mdma), hydrocodone, codeine, soma, and focalin. I've done percoset, morphine, and xanax while in the hospital, but those were because of a surgery. I also smoke and drink (incase those count.)


----------



## spunKandytripper

Marijuana
Alcohol
Salvia
Spice
Hydrocodone
Morphine su
LSD 
Ecstasy 
Mushrooms
Oxycodone
Flexeril
Nitrous
Adderall
2c-E
Xanax BARS
DMT
Diazepam
Klonopin
Hydromorphone (hospital)
Cocain
Oxycontin
MSContin
Methadone
Difluroethane (duster)
DXM (over a G dose)
GHB
HEROIN


----------



## Justamith2

Weed, speed, diphenhydramine, tramadol, hydrocodone, dxm, nitrous, and today I met my aunt cid for the first time. If ya catch mah drift.


----------



## dopeman

Opiate/Opioid-y
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone  (IV)
Heroin  (IV)
fentanyl  (Sucker)
Kratom (Sucked)
Tramadol
Demerol (IV)
Morphine (IV)
dilaudid (IV)
darvoset
Suboxone
Subutex
Methadone
loperamide

Stimulant-Leaning
Amphetamine
Methamphetamine  (IV)
cocaine  (IV)
mdma
MDA
MDEA
BZP
TMFPP ??? Whatever they mix with bzp in pills
caffeine
nicotine
pseudophedrine

Psych-Type
LSD
Mushrooms
2C-T-7 (Snorted)
Salvia
DXM
ketamine (IM, Snorted)
nitrous oxide
5-meo-dipt
DOB
DOC
2CB

Weed-Type
cannabis
Hash

Benzo / Barb
ativan
alprazolam
clonazepam
diazepam  (IV)
phenobarbital 
zolpidem
Lunesta
Sonata
mirtazipine
Versed   (IV)
Temazipam


Deliriant
diphenhydramine

Alcohol-Type
alcohol
GHB

AntiDepressant
Paxil
Prozac
Wellbutrin
zoloft
neurontin

Mood Stabilization
risperidone

As needed
vistaril
trazadone
Elavil
Doxipen
soma
flexoril

I am sure this is only a partial list but it is a reasonable start.


----------



## Jean-Paul

you're a dRUG TANK!

i'm sipping on a lid and straw of vodka

had 1 mg of kpin 2day


----------



## Jean-Paul

oh. this is whiskey, actually. i have been mistaken.


----------



## Jean-Paul

oh...."in your lifetime"

well for fucks sake i'm not going to take the time to think about the that and write it out


----------



## tentram

well shut the hell up you sloppy drunk


----------



## Seyer

Jean-Paul said:


> oh. this is whiskey, actually. i have been mistaken.



It better be Jameson


----------



## Cwest

Seyer said:


> It better be Jameson



All other whiskey is garbage other than Jameson... so smooth... I had Jack Daniels Tennessee Honey one time at a bar, that was good too (but not as easy to drink as Jameson)


----------



## dankJ

heh...i think it would be a lot easier to post the drugs i HAVEN'T tried!


----------



## Survival0200

3-[(2S)-1-methylpyrrolidin-2-yl]pyridine
3,7-Dihydro-1,3,7-trimethyl-1H-purine-2,6-dione

What else you need?


----------



## Niggasbebuggin

_Marijauna/Cannabis products

Alcohol of all sorts & GHB_,

*Benzodiazepines
*
Lorazepam 
Aprazolam
Diazepam
Clonazepam
Trazepam
Etizolam
Flutoprazepam

*Opiates
*Diamorphine
Morphine
Oxycodone
Hydromorphone
Oxymorphone
Hydrocodone
Fentanyl
Codeine 
Buprenorphine
Methadone
Tramadol 

*Stimulants*
MDPV
4-FA 
4-FMA
2-FA
Amphetamine HCl
Mephedrone
Caffeine
Benzylpiperazine


*Lysergamides/ergoline*
LSA
LSD-25

*Phenethylamines*
MDMA
MDA 
MDEA
Methylone
PMMA/PMA
MDAI
2C-X, B, C, E, D, I
25I-NBOMe 
25B-NBOMe
2C-B-FLY
6-APB
5-APB

*Piperazines*
TFMPP

*Tryptamines*
Psilocybin
Psilocin
5-MeO-DIPT
5-Meo-DMT
4-AcO-DMT
Dimethyltryptamine

*Dissociatives*
Ketamine 
MXE
Nitrous oxide
Dextromethorphan
3-MeO-PCP

_Synthetic cannabinoids of all different sorts, not worth my time to be listed in all honesty. _

*SSRI's*
Sertraline
Paxil
Citalopram

*Antipsychotics*
Seroquel
Lithium carbonate


----------



## ginia

Hi this is my first post and not sure of the correct categories but here goes 
Current prescriptions.
Fentanyl.
Oramorph
Tramadol
Codeine
Amitriptyline
Adrenaline injector pens
Hycosine
Gabapentin
Citalopram
Ozmazilub
Zopiclone/zimovane

Have tried a few things when I was younger 
Weed
Speed
Cocaine
E
Ghb
Lsd

But think I take enough prescription stuff these days and wouldnt dare mess with the dark side ! =-O


----------



## JunkieDays

Lets see here.

Mariuana
Nicotine
Tramadol
Percocet
Adderall
Xanax
Oxycodone
Valium
Crack
Cocaine
Heroin
Trazodone
Ambien
Seroquel
Codiene
DXM
LSD
Suboxone
Salvia
Hydrocodone
Dizepam
Klonopin
Spice
loperamide
Vicodin
MDMA
PCP

I'm probably forgetting a shit ton more, and I haven't closed the book yet, so there's more to come.


----------



## alkz

-MXE
-5-MEO-MIPT 
-DMT
-LSD
-25C-NBOME
-4-ACO-DMT
-4-HO-MET
-2C-B
-3-MEO-PCP
-cocaine
-MDMA
-etizolam 
-harmalas
-weed
-alcohol
-UR-144
-tramadol
-codeine 
-2-FMA
-4-FA


----------



## Serotonin101

Jesus man. Those scripts make me drool...


----------



## SwampFox56

Well I did this a few months back. Might as well do it again...

*Stimulants*

Adderall - Different Isomers of Amphetamine
Ritalin - Methylphenidate
Concerta - Methylphenidate
Vyvanse - Lisdexamfetamine
Provigil - Modafinil
Ethylphenidate
Mephedrone
Methylone (nasty stuff)

*Opioids*

Tylenol #3 -Codeine
Roxicotin - Morphine
Vicodin - Hydocodone
Loritab - Hydrocodone
Percocet - Oxycodone

*Tranquilizers*

Valium - Diazepam
Ativan -Lorazepam
Xanax - Alprazolam 
Midazolam (Wizdom Teeth out)
Ambien - Zolpidem

*Other*

Nicotine
Marijuana
Dextromethorphan
High doses of Diphenhydramine


----------



## Folley

Folley said:


> This is mostly in order, but around the end I just started throwing in things.
> 
> Alcohol
> Weed - In every form it comes in. Edibles, joints, blunts, bongs, pipes, vapes, pills, tinctures, fucking SKIN LOTION lol... hash, oil, wax, keif, the list goes on...
> Vyvanese
> Concerta
> Adderall
> Caffeine (in huge doses)
> Oxycodone
> Hydrocodone
> Xanax
> Klonopin
> Morphine
> Kava Kava
> Tramadol
> Soma
> Lorazepam
> Mirtazapine
> Seroquel
> Shitty Cocaine
> OK Cocaine
> MDMA (pure)
> Ecstasy (THERE ARE SO MANY RANDOM FUCKING DRUGS IVE TAKEN IN THAT SHIT) - 5-MeO-DiPT is one I think, and Im pretty Ive had mephedrone, and I know Ive had methylone...
> Mushrooms -fucking dank ass ones.
> "Acid" - Now I Believe it was an NBOME or DOx
> "Extracted mushrooms" - I think it was 4-AcO-DMT
> Salvia
> Methamphetamine
> Amphetamine (different from adderall)
> BZP
> TFMPP
> Temazepam
> Diphenhydramine - yuck.
> Heroin - Never again.
> "Chewy" - Weed laced with freebase cocaine (crack)
> Cyclobenzaprine
> Pure THC caps
> LSD - DANK quality, then some of a lesser degree.
> MDA
> 
> Tried nitrous once, but Im not into sucking whipped cream lol
> 
> 
> Thats about it... I know theres more, but I cant think of them lol. Theres also been some random pills Ive gotten and didnt know what they were... but hey, Im still alive so they must have been good
> 
> 
> 
> ...woah. Im looking at this post now... and I cant say Im too proud of myself LOL




Can add to this 2C-B, 25i, 2C-I, MXE, ketamine, DOC, 4-AcO-DMT (confirmed) and amphetamine sulphate (street version)


----------



## cheah

Alcohol
Weed
MDMA
Cocaine
Crack
Nicotine
LSD
Mushrooms
LSA
Ketamine
GHB
Heroin
DXM
Nitrous
Salvia
MDA
Methylone
MDPV
4-fa
2-fma
4-mec
5-meo-mipt
Adderall
Ritalin
Concerta
Xanax
Ativan
Percocet
Oxycontin
Vicodin

Possibly others but can't think of any more right now


----------



## Toz

*Opiates/Opioids*
Tramadol
O-desmethyltramadol
Oxycontin
Ethylmorphine
Buprenorphine
Morphine
Ketobemidone
Heroin
Codeine
Fentanyl
Dextropropoxyphene
Methadone

*Stimulants*
Amphetamine
MDMA
Cocaine
Methamphetamine
Ephedrine/Psuedoephedrine
Methylphenidate
Mephedrone
4-FMA
MDPV
Modafinil
Methylone
Methedrone
A-PBP

*Psychedelics*
LSD
n-ethyl-2cb
2c-b
4-HO-MET
DXM
5-MeO-DiPT
Mushrooms (psilocybe semilanceata)
DMT
Ketamine

*Bensodiazepines*
Clonazepam
Oxazepam
Diazepam
Lorazepam
Alprazolam
Nitrazepam
Flunitrazepam

*Synthetic cannabinoids*
JWH-018
EAM-2201
JWH-073
AM-2201
5F-AKB48
5F-PB22

*Various*
Cannabis
N2O
Alcohol
"Spice" product (diamond/gold)
Nicotine
Caffeine
Zaleplon (sonata)
Zolpidem (stilnoct)
Zopiklon (imovane)
Kratom
Pregabalin/Gabapentin (lyrica/neurontin)
Propofol
Diethyl-Ether
Sevoflurane
Poppers

I've probably forgot something but I think this will do.


----------



## shelbyshaye_

Phych
MDMA
mushrooms
LSD
Nitrous
Cannabis 

Opiates
Morphine
Opium
OxyContin 
Oxycodone 
hydrocodone
Codeine 
Percocet 

Other
Lyrica
Diazepam 
Bathsalts
K2


----------



## NerdOnDrugs

Guys, don't even list weed, it's basically assumed, like alcohol..


----------



## Serotonin101

I know someone who used to shoot heroin daily and has never smoked weed. I know some stoners who've never drank.


----------



## MsPilly

Opiates:
Demerol
Codeine
Syrup
Fentanyl
Morphine
Hydromorphone (Dilaudid)
Oxymorphone (Opana)
Oxycodone (Oxycontin, Percocet)
Hydrocodone (Vicodin, Norco)
Soma (didn't know what category to put this in)
Heroin (powder)
Black Tar Opium
Red Rock Opium
Subs
Methadone
Tramadol

Benzos:
Xanax
Valium
Klonopin

Psychedelics:
Mushrooms
Acid (sugar cubes, paper)

Club:
Extasy
GHB
Ketamine

Other:
Cocaine
Ritalin
Adderall
Quaaludes
Flexeril
Trazadone
Lyrica/Neurontin
Nitrous

I think that's it 8)


----------



## Magickduck

*Psychedelics:*
LSD
DMT
Psilocybin
2C-I
2C-B
2C-C
Mescaline
25i-nbome
4-AcO-DMT

*Dissassociatives:*
Ketamine
DXM
Nitrous Oxide
Salvia
Alcohol
MXE

*Empathogens:*
MDMA
6-APDB
Methylone

*Stimulants:*
Methylphenidate
Mephedrone
Butylone
Betel Nut
assorted piperazines
Caffeine
Dextroamphetamine
Methamphetamine
Cocaine
Modafinil (ISH)
Adderall

*Opiates:*
Oxymorphone
Hydromorphone
Heroin
Morphine
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Tramadol (ish)
Codine
Fetanyl
Methadone
Suboxone

*Benzos:*
Clonazepam
Diazepam
Lorazepam
Etizolam
Alprazolam

*Plants:*
Marijuana
(and synthetic cannabinoids)
Tobacco
Kanna
Kava
Kratom
Valerian Root
etc...

*Other:*
Carisprodol
Gabapentin
Lyrica
Barbituates (fierocet)


----------



## Niggasbebuggin

Serotonin101 said:


> I know someone who used to shoot heroin daily and has never smoked weed. I know some stoners who've never drank.



Honestly think Marijuana was one of the very last drugs I tried, just because it didn't seem too interesting to me in my earlier years in life.


----------



## Gordon's

*OPIATES*

Codeine
Tramadol
Morphine
MT-45
Hydromorphone
Oxymorphone
Oxycodone
AH-7921
Fentanyl
Darvocet
Hydrocodone
Heroin
O-desmethyltramdol
Pethidine

*BENZOS*

Xanax
Valium
Ativin
Flunitrazepam
Etizolam
Temazepam
Klonipin
Nitazepam

*tryptamines*

4-ACO-DMT
Mushrooms
4-HO-MET
4-ACO-DIPT
DMT
5-MEO-DMT
4-HO-MIPT
5-MEO-MIPT
5-MEO-EIPT
5-MEO-AMT

*Phenethylamines*

25i-nbome
25c-nbome
25b-nbome
25d-nbome
2C-I
2C-E
2C-t-7
HOT-7
2C-D
DOC
TMA-6
mescaline
proscaline

*Cathiones*

Mephedrone
Flephedrone
4-MEC
Butylone
Ethylone
3-MMC
4-MEC
Methylone
Pentylone
Pentedrone

*OTHER*

Methamphetamine
Cocaine
GHB
GBL
LSD
A-PVP
A-PVT
Nicotine
Methoxetamine
Ketamine
Nirtous
4-FA
2-FMA
4-FMA
MPA
alcohol
lyrica
soma
Dextroamphetamine
Ritalin


----------



## beefbomb

Alcohol
nicotine 
thc
nitrous
MDMA
hash oil concentrate 
speed/meth
adderal
vicodin
percocet
xanax
klonopin
lsd
psilocybin 
2ce
codeine
OC's
cocaine
and umm...caffeine?


----------



## gwild4040

Alcohol
tobacco
adderall
concerta
seroquel
lithium
carbazepine
trihexyphenadyl
cocaine
wet (pcp)
lsd
shrooms
marijuana
extacsy
phenobarbital elixir (grren goblin)
promethazine
promethazine w/ codeine
promethazine dm
hydromet
hycodan
hycotuss
tussafed hc
phergan
phenergan w/ codeine
keflex
azithromycin
vibramycin
cipro
bactrim
silver sulvadizine
lidocaine patches
pure lidocain bas substance
demerol
dilaudid
hydromorphone
oxymorphone (opana)
kadine
oxy ir (5mg pebbles)
oxy ir (whit powder)
oc 5
oc 10
oc 20
oc 40
oc 60 
oc 80
roxicodone 5
roxicodone 10
roxicodone 20
roxicodine 3o
norco 5 -325
norco 10-325
lorotab 
vicodin
vicodin es
soma
flexeril 5mg
flrxeril 10 mg
flexeril 30mg
skelexa
zanaflex
xanax .25
xanax .5
xanax 1
xanax 2
xanax 3 er
klonopin .5
klonopin 1
ativan .5
ativan 1
temazepam
ultract 37.5 -325
ultram
tramadol 100
tramadol 300 all day
gabapentin 100
gabapentin 300
gabapentin 600
lyrica
abilify
celexa 10 20 40
prozac 10 20 40 
fiorcet (barb butailbital)
diazepam
carbazepine
dionabol
sustanone
chronic
wuu's
motrin 600 800
day pro
mobic
diclafaclin sodium
relafin
hydrochlorothyzide
norvasc
suboxone pills
suboxone 8 mg films
snot (oxycodone syrup)
endocet 7.5
percocet 5 mg
endocet 10 mg
tapentadol (nucynta 50 mg)
nucynta 100 mg
nycynta 200 mg
ms contin 30mg
ms ontin 60 mg
z pak
tamiflu
fiornal w/ codeine 30
paxil 20mg
buspar 10mg
benzonate 50 mg
benzonate syrup
guafensin
asprin
acetaminiphine
zyrtec
abuterol
nexium
protonix
ibuprohen
benadryl
chloro matate
allegra
alegra d
psudophedrine
claratin
claratin d
doxylimine syconate (unison qicktab)
ambeine
gaba creme


----------



## deidara

^lol he put each dose

Opiates
Diacetylmorphine(heroin)
Morphine
Dilaudid
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Oxymorphone(opana)
Tramadol
Codiene
Buprenorephine

Benzos
Alprazolam
Clonzepam
Diazepam
Lorazepam

Stimulants
Amphetamine
Methamphetamine
Methylphenidate

Other
Marijuana
Alcohol
Shrooms
MDMA
2c-i
25i
DXM
Salvia


----------



## ddhats

This won't be a particularly big list compared to others. For my own reference really:

Tobacco
Alcohol
Cannabis
Mephedrone
Methylone
5-MAPB
MDPV
Kava
LSD
Psilocybin/Magic Mushrooms
Cocaine 
Naphyrone
4-MEC
JWH-018
JWH-122
JWH-250
JWH-073
AM-2201
UR-144
Etizolam
Diazepam
Clonazepam
AMT (low dose)
3-FMC
4-FMC
Amphetamine
MDMA
MDAI
MDAT (anyone remember that?!)
Coca leaves
Dimethocaine
Amyl Nitrate
Oh...and some piperazines (think I've been trying to blot those from memory, yuk)


----------



## tokenname

caffeine
nicotine
cannabis
morphine 
methadone
diacetylmorphine
oxycodone
hydromorphone
oxymorphone
tramadol
hydrocodone
carisoprodol
butalbital
phenobarbital
midazolam
alprazolam
nitrazepam
diazepam 
clonazepam
lorazepam
zolpidem
codeine
dhc
propoxyphene
cocaine
alcohol
meperidine
lsd
crack
dexedrine
adderall
methylphenidate
kratom
salvia
dxm
fentanyl
lisdexamfetamine
gabapentin
pregabalin
tapentadol
etizolam


----------



## davidnicholsfan

Codeine
Morphine
Opium
Oxycodone
Pod Tea
AH-7921
MT-45
Xanax
Valium
Ativin
Etizolam
Phenazepam
Klonipin
4-ACO-DMT
Mushrooms
4-HO-MET
DMT
5-MEO-DMT
5-MEO-MIPT
DiPT
5-MeO-DALT
aMT
DPT
4-ho-mpt
25i-nbome
25c-nbome
25b-nbome
25d-nbome
2C-I
2C-E
2C-t2
2C-D
DOC
mescaline (cactus and white crystals)
Flephedrone
Buphedrone
4-MEC
4-MEC
Methylone
Cocaine (freebase and hcl)
LSD
Methoxetamine
Ketamine
4-FA
2-FMA
4-FMA
Ritalin
MDMA
MDA
Random not MDMA pills (prolly meth or other shitty shit)
HB Woodrose seeds
Harmaline
Cannabis
Hash
Various JWH and AM series compounds (8-10 total?)
5-apdb
6-apb
bk-mdma
Ketamine
n ethyl nor ketamine
MXE

more I am forgetting because of the things noted above (and yes to save time I copied someone else list and added/removed to fit me)


----------



## kiu

*dissociatives*
alcohol
DXM
3-MeO-PCP
the Diviner's Mint aka salvia  smoked/chewed leaves and extracts up to I think x15 or x20
smoked fly agaric extract
nos

*ergolines*
LSD
LSA-containing woodrose (HBWR)

*phenetylamines*
MDMA
6-APB
6-APDB
DOC
DOI
2C-D
2C-B
2C-C-NBOMe
2C-I-NBOMe
2C-I-NBOH
3C-P
"LSZ" blotter

*tryptamines*
psylocin mushrooms
ayahuasca (didn't trip much though... ended fast in a puke)
5-MeO-MIPT
4-HO-MIPT
4-HO-MET
4-AcO-DMT

*beta-ketones*
mephedrone
metaphedrone (3-MMC)
pentedrone
dimethylmethcathinone

*various stimulants*
pseudoephedrine
speed
caffeine (in pure form up to 1g; also normal mundane beverages- coffee, tea/chai, mate)
nicotine (cigs, cigars, filter cigars, snuff tobacco, dip, snus, pipe, sheesha, bong, etc., did it all)

*other*
pot, hashish
a few synth-noid fueled blends when they were popular (Spice, Taifun, etc.)
codeine
ginseng
silene capensis dream root


----------



## kiu

sorry 4 double post


----------



## ygrn

Opiates/Opioids:
Oxymorphone
Hydromorphone
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Tramadol
Codeine
Morphine
Heroin

Stimulants:
Vyvanse (lisdexamfetamine)
Dexedrine (d-amphetamine)
Adderall

Psychedelics:
Shrooms
LSD
MDMA

Benzos:
Diazepam
Clonazepam
Alprazolam

Misc:
Weed
Alcohol
DXM
DPH
Butalbital
Cyclobenzaprine
"Spice"/Synthetic Cannabinoids


----------



## Username123

Psychedelics:
LSD
25i-nbome
2C-B
2C-I
2C-E
Mescaline
DMT
Psilocybin Mushrooms
4-AcO-DMT

Stimulants:
D-amp (dex and vyvanse)
D-amp/l-amp (addy)
Methamphetamine
Cocaine
Crack
Methylphenidate

Opioids:
Hydrocodone
Codeine
Fentanyl
Morphine
Heroin
Hydromorphone
Oxycodone
Kratom

Benzos & other gabanergics:
Alprazolam
Clonazepam
Diazepam
Lorazepam
Etizolam
Pyrazolam
Temazepam
Phenibut
Kava Kava

Empathatogens:
MDMA
MDA
6-APB

Dissociatives:
Ketamine
MXE
DXM
Nitrous Oxide

Other:
Alcohol
Pot
Caffeine
Tobacco/Nicotine
Amyl Nitrate
JWH-018 (I think that was the one?)
DPH
Salvia
Modafinil

Antidepressants (lol):
Phenelzine
Bupropion
Mirtazapine


----------



## SwampFox56

I think people forget that everyone "has tried drugs" as the body IS FILLED with natural drugs. 

Everyone in the world (including you) as tried

Dopamine
Serotonin
Epinephrine (Adrenaline)
Norepinephrine (Noradrenaline)
Gamma-Aminobutric-Acid (GABA)
Adenosine (ATP)
Oxytocin
Vasopressin
Acetylcholine
Histamine 
Enkephalin
Endorphins (both beta and alpha-neo)
Dynorphine
Nociceptin
Prolactin
Adrenochrome
Glutamine
Glutamate
Testosterone
Estrogen (both of those are hormones but have neurotransive effects)
GMP
Anandamide (and other cannabinoids, forgot what they are called)
DHEA (sigma only agonist discovered 2 years ago)
Glycine
Etc...

There are also very small amounts of...

Phenethylamine (precursor to amphetamines and 2C psychedelics)
Tryptamine (precursor to most 5-HT acting psychedelics)
Gamma-Hydroxybutric Acid - GHB (Derivative of GABA)
Ethanol
Acetone
(As well as many other solvents)

And many others, found in small amounts all over the body. 

That's why it bothers me when people say "drugs are bad." No! Drugs are not bad! We are drugs! We could not exist without drugs!


----------



## Tryptamino

SwampFox56 said:


> I think people forget that everyone "has tried drugs" as the body IS FILLED with natural drugs.
> 
> Everyone in the world (including you) as tried
> 
> Dopamine
> Serotonin
> Epinephrine (Adrenaline)
> Norepinephrine (Noradrenaline)
> Gamma-Aminobutric-Acid (GABA)
> Adenosine (ATP)
> Oxytocin
> Vasopressin
> Acetylcholine
> Histamine
> Enkephalin
> Endorphins (both beta and alpha-neo)
> Dynorphine
> Nociceptin
> Prolactin
> Adrenochrome
> Glutamine
> Glutamate
> Testosterone
> Estrogen (both of those are hormones but have neurotransive effects)
> GMP
> Anandamide (and other cannabinoids, forgot what they are called)
> DHEA (sigma only agonist discovered 2 years ago)
> Glycine
> Etc...
> 
> There are also very small amounts of...
> 
> Phenethylamine (precursor to amphetamines and 2C psychedelics)
> Tryptamine (precursor to most 5-HT acting psychedelics)
> Gamma-Hydroxybutric Acid - GHB (Derivative of GABA)
> Ethanol
> Acetone
> (As well as many other solvents)
> 
> And many others, found in small amounts all over the body.
> 
> That's why it bothers me when people say "drugs are bad." No! Drugs are not bad! We are drugs! We could not exist without drugs!



cool story, bro


----------



## SwampFox56

Bigfanofthemdrugs said:


> cool story, bro



Yes it is! It's fascinating really!


----------



## Tryptamino

Imma redo mine cause i've tried a few drugs since making the last one:

*Opioids*:
Morphine
Codeine
Opium
Poppy Seed Tea
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Tramadol
Heroin
Butorphanol
Buprenorphine
Methadone
Oxymorphone
Hydromorphone
Fentanyl
Kratom

*Stimulants*:
Caffeine
Nicotine
(Dextro/Racemic)Methylphenidate
(Dextro/Racemic)Amphetamine
Lisdexamphetamine
Dextromethamphetamine (crystal and desoxyn)
Cocaine
4-FA
MDMA
MDA
Ethylphenidate
PMMA
PMA

*Benzos/CNS Depressants*:
Alprazolam
Diazepam
Lorazepam
Clonazepam
Temazepam
Midazolam
GHB
GBL
Alcohol
Secobarbital
Zolpidem
Zopiclone
Gabapentin
Pregabalin
Amyl Nitrate
Diethyl Ether (horrible, horrible idea)

*Cannabinoids*
Cannabis/Hash/Wax/Virtually any and every form of cannabis (yet never had a single synthetic cannabinoid)

*Psychedelics*:
LSD
LSA
Psilocybin/Psilocin
4-AcO-DMT
DMT
aMT
Mescaline
Allylescaline
2C-B
2C-E
2C-I
2C-P
2C-T7
25i-NBOMe
25c-NBOMe
DOC
DOM

*Dissociatives*:
Ketamine
PCP
MXE
DXM
2-MeO-Ketamine
Nitrous Oxide

*Deliriants/Sedating Antihistamines*
Diphenhydramine
Doxylamine
Dimenhydrinate
Promethazine
Hydroxyzine
Amanitas Muscaria
Salvia Divinorum


----------



## tokenname

SwampFox56 said:


> Estrogen



^entirely overrated



SwampFox56 said:


> We could not exist without drugs!



+1


----------



## Moredopamine

NerdOnDrugs said:


> Guys, don't even list weed, it's basically assumed, like alcohol..



You'd be surprised.


----------



## dukewayne

I'm 58 yrs old, started in 1973... did all the good old stuff - helped my singer songwriter guitar playing performing career- not much I haven't experienced. I am a survivor , not proud but not ashamed.
some of the new 21st century stuff I missed but 2cb and 4homet sound nice....too bad I missed out.
oh the stories I could tell....amazing experiences and lifetime ...be careful - moderate -  vary your intake and try not to get stuck on one.......peace


----------



## Seni

This list is in chronological order, I write down every drug I took the first time and when. But I deleted the exact date for this forum, but the spaces marks the years, my first time Cocaine was last New Year's Eve. 






Some drugs appears doubled, because they way or form changed I consumed it.

AND PLEASE KEEP IN MIND *NOT* THE GUY WITH THE LONGEST LIST IS THE COOLEST OR WINNER!


----------



## Effect

*Stimulants:*
Dextroamphetamine
Lisdexamfetamine
Cocaine
Crack (smoked/IV)
Adderall Amphetamine Salt Mix
Methylphenidate

*Opiates*
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Heroin
Hydromorphone
Oxymorphone
Buprenorphine
Morphine

*Benzodiazepines:*
Lorazepam
Clonazepam
Alprazolam
Temazepam
Chlordiazepoxide
Oxazepam
Diazepam

*Others:*
Marijuana
Alcohol
Dextromethorphan
Synthetic Cannabinoid (not sure which one)


----------



## serotonin-system

SwampFox56 said:


> I think people forget that everyone "has tried drugs" as the body IS FILLED with natural drugs.
> 
> Everyone in the world (including you) as tried
> 
> Dopamine
> Serotonin
> Epinephrine (Adrenaline)
> Norepinephrine (Noradrenaline)
> Gamma-Aminobutric-Acid (GABA)
> Adenosine (ATP)
> Oxytocin
> Vasopressin
> Acetylcholine
> Histamine
> Enkephalin
> Endorphins (both beta and alpha-neo)
> Dynorphine
> Nociceptin
> Prolactin
> Adrenochrome
> Glutamine
> Glutamate
> Testosterone
> Estrogen (both of those are hormones but have neurotransive effects)
> GMP
> Anandamide (and other cannabinoids, forgot what they are called)
> DHEA (sigma only agonist discovered 2 years ago)
> Glycine
> Etc...
> 
> There are also very small amounts of...
> 
> Phenethylamine (precursor to amphetamines and 2C psychedelics)
> Tryptamine (precursor to most 5-HT acting psychedelics)
> Gamma-Hydroxybutric Acid - GHB (Derivative of GABA)
> Ethanol
> Acetone
> (As well as many other solvents)
> 
> And many others, found in small amounts all over the body.
> 
> That's why it bothers me when people say "drugs are bad." No! Drugs are not bad! We are drugs! We could not exist without drugs!



None of those in the first category are drugs.


----------



## Cwest

serotonin-system said:


> None of those in the first category are drugs.



you could argue dynorphin, DHEA, adrenalin, noradrenalin, GABA, anandamide, adrenochrome and some endorphins are indeed drugs you could abuse...


----------



## serotonin-system

Cwest said:


> you could argue dynorphin, DHEA, adrenalin, noradrenalin, GABA, anandamide, adrenochrome and some endorphins are indeed drugs you could abuse...



Negative. None of those you mention are drugs.


----------



## Tryptamino

serotonin-system said:


> Negative. None of those you mention are drugs.



I'm with Cwest on this, it could definitely be argued that GABA, adrenaline, etc., are in fact, drugs.


----------



## PoppyZ

Time to massage one's e-penis..

Seeing as I have no idea which class of drugs it would most closely fit, firstly, Cannabis.

*Opioids:*
Codeine
Dihydrocodeine
Fentanyl
Oxycodone
Tramadol
AH-7921

*Dissociatives:*
Ketamine
Nitrous Oxide
Methoxetamine
Dextromethorphan
4-meo-pcp
3-meo-pcp
N-ethyl-norketamine
2-meo-ketamine

*Sedatives:*
Zopiclone
Etizolam
Pyrazolam
Diazepam

*Hallucinogens:*
2C-B
2C-E
25I-NBOMe
LSD
aMT
Psilocybin

*Stimulants:*
MDMA
Cocaine
Speed
Ethylphenidate
Mephedrone

I think that's everything, though I have an unsettling feeling I've forgotten something.


----------



## albatross

Stimulants:
Dextroamphetamine (dexedrine, vyvanse)
Mixed Amphetamine Salts (adderall)
Methamphetamine 
MDMA
MDA
Methylphenidate (concerta, ritalin)
Cocaine

Opiates:
Heroin
Methadone 
Buprenorphine
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Dextropropoxyphene
Fentanyl
Opium
Tramadol
Morphine
Codeine

Benzodiazepines:
Lorazepam
Alprazolam
Clonazepam
Diazepam

Psychedelics:
2C-B
LSD
Mushrooms

Others:
Marijuana
Gabapentin
Alcohol
Dextromethorphan
Zolpidem
GHB 
Nitrous Oxide
Salvia


----------



## Seyer

Oxycodone is what is in Percocet ^


----------



## wickedgarden1

Well I'm new. This is my first post and there's only a few so I won't categorize them

Weed 
Alcohol
Dxm
Lsa
Doc

Only 18. I'm trying to be very careful with drugs and understand them before I partake.


----------



## bennyZA

I started my list and then stopped because I didn't want to start crying when I started listing the ridiculous RC's I've tried.


----------



## PurpleKush1

alcohol
weed
hash
mdma
methylone
MDA
2C-B
Piperazines, probably tmfpp and bzp
GHB
LSD
Shrooms
DXM
Ketamine
PCP
Amphetamines
Ice
HCL coke
FReebase Coke
Alprazolam
Lorazepam
Clonazepam
Diazepam
Codeine
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Hydromorphone
Oxymorphone
Morphine
Heroin
Nitrous
Uknown mix of substances in an E pill, One of them was PMA or related im sure, PMMA Or 4mta


----------



## Cwest

serotonin-system said:


> Negative. None of those you mention are drugs.



DHEA is used (and listed on this thread) as a drug. adrenaline and noradrenaline are functional stimulants. adrenochrome, although it does not have the effects the media (mostly fear and loathing), is a drug with effects. dynorphin if take with a maoi or something similar to cross the bbb would probably be very enjoyable.


----------



## Moredopamine

Bigfanofthemdrugs said:


> I'm with Cwest on this, it could definitely be argued that GABA, adrenaline, etc., are in fact, drugs.



Maybe if you injected them directly into your brain.



Cwest said:


> DHEA is used (and listed on this thread) as a drug. adrenaline and noradrenaline are functional stimulants. adrenochrome, although it does not have the effects the media (mostly fear and loathing), is a drug with effects. dynorphin if take with a maoi or something similar to cross the bbb would probably be very enjoyable.



Most of those don't cross the BBB. Dynorphin is a protein so there's no way it's crossing the bbb.


----------



## Vengeant

Hmm, lets see here, I'm sure I'll forget a few but here goes:

Alcohol
Caffeine
Nicotine
Cocaine / Crack
Cannabis
Adderall
Inhalants (duster mainly... never again)
Heroin
Oxycodone (Roxi's being my favorite opiate with heroin)
Norco's
Dilaudid
Shrooms
LSD
DMT
Xanax
Valium
K-pins
Celexa (Citalopram)
Prozac
Crystal Meth (favorite drug by far)
Desoxyn (meth, but was different from crystal)

I think that's it... seems too short to me though, whatever.


----------



## infectedmushroom

*Opiates*

PST
Codeine
Dextropropoxyphene
Tramadol
Dihydrocodeine
Morphine
Oxycodone

*Benzos*

Alprazolam
Lorazepam
Diazepam
Clonazepam
Temazepam

*Sedatives/Antihistamines*

Promethazine
Doxylamine
Diphenhydramine

*Psychedelics*

Cannabis
Mushrooms
DXM

*Others*

Alcohol
Nutmeg
Inhalants
Amyl Nitrate
MDMA
MDA
Dexamphetamine
Amphetamine
2CB
Ketamine 
Methylone

"obligatory I left some out comment"


----------



## Seyer

infectedmushroom said:


> *Cannabinoids*
> 
> Cannabis
> 
> *Psychedelics*
> 
> Mushrooms
> 2CB
> 
> *Stimulants*
> MDMA
> MDA
> Dexamphetamine
> Amphetamine
> Methylone
> 
> *Dissociatives*
> 
> DXM
> Ketamine
> 
> *Others*
> Alcohol
> Nutmeg
> Inhalants
> Amyl Nitrate



Fix'd


----------



## Cwest

Moredopamine said:


> Maybe if you injected them directly into your brain.



lol you don't need to inject adrenaline into your brain to feel its effects.


----------



## xxxyyy

this sounds like fun.

*opioids*
kratom
tramadol
codeine
dihydrocodeine
tilidine
hydrocodone
morphine
oxycodone
hydromorphone
methadone
buprenorphine
polamidone (l-methadone)
heroin
fentanyl

*benzodiazepines & z-drugs*
diazepam
flunitrazepam
alprazolam
lorazepam
phenazepam
triazolam
lormetazepam
etizolam
bromazepam
clorazepate
prazepam
tetrazepam
midazolam
triazolam
temazepam
brotizolam
zopiclone
zolpidem
chlordiazepoxide
oxazepam
nimetazepam

*other gabaergics*
GBL/GHB
chlormethiazole
phenibut
baclofen
pregabalin
gabapentin
propofol
alcohol


*amphetamines*
amphetamine sulfate
dextro-amphetamine
methamphetamine
MDMA
4-fa
2-fma
desoxypipradrol
methylphenidate
ethylphenidate
and god knows what else was in all those 'ecstasy' pills i used to score

*hallucinogens*
LSD
shrooms
mescaline HCL
2c-e
2c-c
2c-b
2c-d
salvia divinorum
pharmahuasca (DMT + moclobemide)
5-meo-dalt (biggest fucking waste of money ever)
ketamine
DXM
diphenhydramine (yeah, i was 15)

*cannabinoids*
THC (duh)
all those JWH blends they sold as _spice _here
AM-2201

cocaine HCL and base
nitrous oxide


----------



## infectious

Cannabis, various synthetic cannabinoids in powder and blends, clonazepam, temazepam, diazepam, alprazolam, various muscle relaxants, Adderall, methylphenidate, MDPV, 2-DPMP, methamphetamine, 4-FMA, MDMA, various rolls and dubious "molly", coke, Methylone, Mephedrone, 4-MEC, 3-MMC, 5-MAPB, 6-APDB, codeine, morphine, opium, heroin, hydrocodone, hydromorphone, oxycodone, oxymorphone, Darvocet, tramadol, Butyr-Fentanyl, AH-7921, kratom, salvia, DXM, K, MXE, 3-MeO-PCP, Amanitas, LSD, shrooms, mescaline, DMT, DOx, 2C-B, 2C-I, 2C-E, 2C-P, 25I-NBOMe, 25C-NBOH, 4-ACO-DMT, 4-HO-MET, 5-MeO-DMT, 5-MeO-MIPT, 5-MeO-DIPT, maybe more...oh yea, and I smoke ciggarettes and drink booze.


----------



## Jackeh

Added quite a few more to my list in the past few weeks so thought I'd post again.

-MDMA
-Mephedrone
-Synthacaine (RC Blend, not sure what was in it)
-Dextromethorphan
-Salvia
-alpha-Methyltryptamine
-JWH-122 5-Fluoro derivate
-AM-1220 Azepan derivate
-Cannabis
-Codeine
-Prozac
-Zopiclone


----------



## dopemegently

I've decided to only list "recreational" drugs- if I list every single drug, I'd be here all day.
Cocaine (freebase, rock, powder)
Mephedrone, ethylphenidate, 
MDMA/ecstacy
Amphetamine sulphate
Methamphetamine (just once, it's very rare here).
GHB, nitrous oxide, GBL
Heroin, codeine, dihydrocodeine, morphine, ora-morph, diamorphine, opium, methadone, buprenorphine. 
Kratom
LSD, LSA, mushrooms, peyote, mescaline
Ketamine
Cannabis (weed, hash, oil) salvia, ah7921, various other synthetics
Librium, temazepam, diazepam, pyrazolam
Phenibut, alcohol


----------



## hangyourhead

Marijuana
Methoxetamine
Ketamine
Heroin
Oxymorphone
Hydromorphone
Fentanyl
MDMA
MDA
DXM
Cocaine/Crack
Hydrocodone
Temazepam
Zolpidem
25x's
DMT
Mushrooms high-grade
LSD
4-ACO-DMT
Methylone
Codeine
Tramadol
Crystal meth
Dexedrine
Diclazepam
Diazepam
Clonazepam
Alprazolam
Lorazepam
Adderall 
Vyvanse
Methylphenidate
Ethylphenidate
MDPV
a-PVP
5-APB
6-APB
Etizolam
Oxycodone
Morphine
Kratom
Buprenorphine
Quetiapine
Gabapentin
Pregabalin
Flexeril
Soma
Butylone

*Methadone


----------



## tadnuggets69

My list isnt that long but fuck it..

Marijuana
Hash
Shrooms
DXM
Cocaine
Soma
Kolonpins
Hydrocodone
Flexeril
K-2 - Fuck that shit
Loritabs
Molly
Percocet
Vicodin
Alcohol
Ciggys

Gonna Try:
LSD
LSA

:D


----------



## Screaming_Skull

Opiates:
Codiene
Tramadol
Dihydrocodiene
Hydrocodone
OxyCodone
Oxymorphone
HdyroMorphone
Bupe
Mehtadone
Fent
Morphine
Poppy Pods
Kratom(if that even counts)
Loperamide(for w/d,if that even counts)

Benzo's
Valium
Xanax
Klonopin
Ativan
Temazepam

Muslce Relaxer
Soma
Flexeril
Zanaflex

Psy'c
Mushrooms
DXM(well Dissocitive I guese)
Marijuana
Nitruous(dissoitive I think)

Think that's about it..might have left out a few.


----------



## Topmid

Topmid said:


> Only 19 and I've tried nicotine, alcohol, weed, hydrocodone, Valium, Ritalin, MDMA and idk if it counts but I've inhaled air duster... I want to try shrooms and coke though.


lol this is me a couple years ago. i am now 21 and have tried:

basics: caffeine, cannabis, alcohol, nicotine
psychedelics: lsd, mushrooms, dmt, mdma, 25i nbome, 2ce, mda, dxm, salvia, nitrous, probably some other unknown chemicals
stimulants: cocaine, adderall, vyvanse, ritalin
benzos: alprazolam, diazepam, clonazepam, lorazepam 
opiates/opioids: heroin, morphine, hydrocodone, oxycodone, hydromorphone, buprenorphine, tramadol, lean
+multiple combinations of just about everything

to-do list:
mescaline, oxymorphone, ghb, ketamine, mxe, other benzos, possibly meth but ehh.


----------



## deathlol

abused


cannabis 
alcohol 
psilocybin (magic mushrooms)
MDMA (pure and extacy)
methoxetamine
ketamine
n-ethyl-norketamine
cocaine
percocets
methylone 
2c-c
2c-t-2
dxm (cough syrup)
salvia
bromo-dragonfly
am-2201
k2
methylphenidate (biphentin)
imovane (zoplicone)
nitrazepam 
diphenhydramine
chlorpheniramine 
dimenhydrinate 
hydroxyzine (atarax)
clonazepam (klonipin)
diazepam (valium)
alprazolam (xanax)
bromazepam (lectopam)
baclofen
doxepin (adapin, sinequan)
seroquel

prescribed

ritalin
concerta
adderal
biphentin
dexradine
welbutrin
cipralex
citalapram
stratera
seroquel


----------



## Siccness909

I'm 20, started at 16

Marijuana
MDMA methamphetamine Heroin caffeine adderal oxymorphone hydromorphone oxycodone hydrocodone  codeine promethazine tramadol ambien cocaine LSD mushrooms LSA ketamine 2cb Dxm methadone nicatine alcohol xanax klonopins cocathylene morphine PCP Bendryl Butalbital concerta MXO

To do: DMT, Nitrous, Crack for the hell of it lol


----------



## Shamanism

Stimulants / Entactogens:
MDMA
MDEA
MDA
PMA
Dextroamphetamine
2-fa
4-fa
Ethylphenidate
Methylphenidate
Ephedrine
Pentedrone
Cocaine
3-mmc
6-apb
Butylone


Psychedelics:
2c-b
2c-d
2c-t-2
2c-t-7
5-meo-dalt
5-meo-mipt
LSD
Psylocibin (various mushrooms)
Salvia Divinorum

GABAergics:
Alcohol
Diazepam + various other pams 
Etizolam
Phenibut
Picamilon

THC
Weed and a mountain of good hash during the years

Dissociatives:
Ketamine
Nitrous Oxide


----------



## SuperPsych

I am 19 now, I started at 14 with Marijuana, did Shrooms about 4 months later, and well, the rest is history

Opioids:
Tramadol
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Kratom

Gabaergics:
Etizolam
Alprazolam
Diazepam
Phenazepam
Alcohol
Absinthe
Zolpidem

Stimulants/ Entactogens:
Caffeine
Tobacco
Dextroamphetamine
Lisdexamfetamine
Alpha-PVP
4-MBC
4-MEC
5-Methyl-Ethylone
MDA
MDMA
Methamphetamine
4-FA
3-FA
2-FMA
Psuedophedrine 
5-APB
6-APB
MDAI
Pentedrone
5-APDB
Methylone
Methylphenidate

Deliriant:
Diphenhydramine
Dimenhydrinate

Psychedelics:
Shrooms
LSD
LSA
4-ACO-DMT
HOT-7
4-ACO-DET
2C-E
2C-I
2C-T-2
25i-NBOMe
25b-NBOMe
2C-C
Salvia
5-MeO-MIPT
5-MeO-DALT

Cannabinoids:
Weed
A few different blends

Dissociatives:
MXE
DXM
Nitrous

I think I'm forgetting a couple of others


----------



## stylishkidsriot

I posted on this thread 2 years back but the list needs an update...

Opiates (my DOC):
- Heroin (snorted)
- Oxycodone (snorted)
- Opium
- Tramadol
- Codeine
- Ethylmorphine
- Dextropropoxyphene

Benzodiazepines:
- Tetrazepam
- Prazepam
- Bromazepam
- Lorazepam
- Clotiazepam
- Alprazolam
- Zolpidem (not really a benzo but doesn't fit anywhere else)

Stimulants:
- Cocaine (snorted)
- Amphetamines (snorted, both in form of European street speed and Adderall)
- MDMA (both oral and snorted, but I've never done it in form of ecstasy though)
- Bupropion / Wellbutrin (snorted)
- Levomethamphetamine (the cotton swab in the inhalers: probably my worst drug experience to date)
- Dexmethylphenidate / Focalin (snorted)
- Poppers (more of a solvent but well...)

Hallucinogens
- DXM
- Salvia
- Shrooms
- 2C-B
Never done LSD. I'd like to some day, but hallucinogens have never been my thing.


----------



## ConfusedHippy

I actually started a list a while back:


Alcohol
Salvia
Weed
Nitrous
Kava
Kratom
Poppies
Cactus (peruvian torch)
JWH 018
Black Mamba spice (2 kinds)
Mephedrone
2c-e
Hayze spice (2 kinds)
2c-i
DXM
Methylone
4-AcO-DMT
4-HO-MPT
DPT
MXE
2C-C
DOC
5-Meo-MiPT
Phenazapam
Etizolam
4-FA
Shrooms
Coca tea


----------



## Sebastior

*Opiates:*
Opium
Codeine
Tramadol

*Benzodiazepines:*
Diazepam
Alprazolam
Clonazepam
Nitrazepam
Triazolam

*Z-Drugs:*
Zopiclone
Zolpidem

*Stimulants:*
Caffeine

*Other:*
Cannabis
Tobacco
Alcohol
Valerian

*To do list:*
Oxycodone
Kratom
Hydromorphone
Oxymorphone
Morphine
LSD
LSA
Mushrooms
Mescaline
Al-lad
MDMA
MDA
Ketamine
Temazepam
Lorazepam
Flutoprazepam
Zaleplone
Diclazepam
Pyrazolam
Flubromazepam
Barbiturates


----------



## Blind Melon

Marijuana/Hash/Hash Oil/Wax/Edibles (my standby)

DXM (hated it)
MXE (still not sure how I feel about it)

MDMA (and other possible variants - love the pure stuff)

Cocaine Powder/Freebase (can't find quality where I live)
Meth-amphetamine (wish I didn't love it)
Adderall (decent)
Vyvanse (decent)
Dexedrine (a step above Adderall IMO)

Psilocybin
DMT (amazing; mind blowing - no matter how cliché that is to say)
Salvia (hate it)

Nitrous Oxide (love it)

Ambien (love it)
Sonata
Lunesta

Gabapentin (love it; takes Gaba-ergics to the next level)

Soma
Flexeril (meh)

Etizolam (very mixed feelings on this one)

Diazepam
Alprazolam (love them; think they're overrated)
Clonazepam (absolutely love it)
Bromazepam (lovely)
Nitrazepam
Lorazepam

Vicodin (Hydrocodone - used to blow my mind)
Percocet/Roxi/OxyContin (Oxycodone - strongest addiction of my lifetime)
Dilaudid (Hydromorphone)
Morphine (disappointed, though I haven't IV'd it yet)
Codeine
Fentanyl
Heroin (love it)
Methadone (adore it)

Buprenorphine (both a miracle and a disappointment all rolled into one)
Tramadol (worthless)

Alcohol (overrated)
Tobacco (Cigs - trying to quit, Cigars, Chewing - yuck)


----------



## drugfreekid

Lets see, now it might not be as impressive as some of the lists but i still have almost my whole life infront of me. So here goes 
Ethanol
Marijuana 
Nicotine
Caffeine
Codeine
Hydrocodone
Dihdrocodeine 
Cocaine
Amphetamine (racemic)
Dextro-amphetamine
Ephedrine and pseudoephedrine
MDMA 
DXM 
Ketamine
Diphenhydramine (accident)
Lorazepam
Oxazepam
Alprozolam
Diazepam
Zolpidem
Nitrous oxide
2c-b
Piperazines
Pod and seed tea
Kava (dont think it really counts.)
Amyl Nitrate
And probably some more that i forogt about. Will update when i remember.


----------



## blue1995

Starting out it was alcohol, then marijuana, then LSD. 
Pills: MDMA, pain killers containing opiates/opioids such as hydrocodone, Percocet and other brand name or generic oxys, morphine, tramadol or ultram, subutex, suboxone, Tylenol 3, Demerol, various forms of Xanax and Valium, i.e. ativan and other drugs with names ending in "zam" (benzos), soma, Flexeril, miscellaneous anti-depressant and anti-anxiety, anti-psychotic prescription drugs, inc.: Prozac, Effexor, Cymbalta, Celexa, Lexapro, Zoloft, Paxil, Abilify, Buspar, etc... Provigil, Neurontin, promethazine (also smoked), lomotil, generic sleeping pills, anti-histamines (to either facilitate or neutralize/minimize certain side effects of other drugs),and a whole bunch of other pills forgotten about along the way 
Codeine: in cough syrup; "drank", "lean"
Stimulants: methamphetamine, powder and "hard" versions of cocaine, adderal, all consumed using every common ROA.  
Herbal, natural: salvia, kratom, mushrooms, marijuana 
Nicotine: usually smoked in cigarettes, also in the patch. Had a pretty long quit using Chantix for four months, which, while I know isn't nicotine and instead shuts down nicotine receptors in the brain, I'm still gonna put in this section 
Caffeine: usually drunk but sometimes in pill form, like mini-thins and other brands found at the gas station check-out

*edit*

The drugs cause me to forget stuff so... this may or may not be a comprehensive list. Upon reading other's posts I remembered about Nitrous oxide. Also tried "huffing" Freon as an idiot youngster. While we're getting nostalgic let's not forget liquid paper and sharpies Lol. Good times.


----------



## juno nightmare

man i used to have a word file saved to my old computer with the complete list. however that hard drive failed and its lost. i could reconstruct it but im sure i would miss some. it was over 40 almost 50. maybe if i get bored later ill try and list them all.


----------



## vajeeh

sounds fun, here we go

Opiates (My Drugs of preference, heroin being my D.O.C)
-Codeine
-Tramadol
-Morphine
-Hydrocodone
-Oxycodone
-Darvocet
-demerol
-Hydromorphone
-Buprenorphine
-Fentanyl
-Methadone
-Heroin

Benzos
-Diazepam
-Lorazepam
-Alprazolam
-Midazolam
-Clonazepam

Other-
MDMA
Shrooms
Marijuana
Alcohol
Nicotine
Caffeine
DXM
Diphenhydramine
LSA
Salvia Divinorum
Nitrous oxide
cocaine
ambien
trazodone
soma
MDA
seroquel
lyrica


I bet there is more, i just cant recall


----------



## punaflow

Benzos:
Lorazepam
Temazepam
Flunitrazepam
Midazolam
Zolpidem
Diazepam
Zopiclon

Opiates:
Oxycodon
Tramadol
Codein

Other:
Methylphenidate
MDMA
Cocaine
Amphetamine
MDPV
Mephedrone
LSD
Methylone
Psilocybin
Cannabis
Pregabalin
Salvia
Olanzapine
Fluoxetine
Venlafaxine
Trimipramine
Mirtazapine


----------



## MagickalKat777

benzos:
alprazolam
midazolam
lorazepam
diazepam
clonazepam
chlordiazepoxide
clorazepate

dissociatives:
ketamine
PCP
MXE
DXM
nitrous

empathogens/stimulant drugs:
4-MeMABP
5MMDA
Cocaine
Ephedrine
MDA
MDAI
MDEA
MDMA
Mephedrone
Methamphetamine *only in E pills
Methylone
MMDA
Synephrine

psychedelics:
2C-C
2C-D
2C-E
2C-I
2C-P *suspected mislabeled 2C-E, not confirmed but subjective effects were very much like 2C-P including duration and intensity, hardly anything like 2C-E at all
2C-T-2
2C-T-7
25C-NBOMe
4-AcO-DET
4-AcO-DMT
4-AcO-MiPT
4-HO-DiPT
4-HO-MET
4-HO-MiPT
5-MeO-AMT
5-MeO-DALT
5-MeO-DMT
5-MeO-MiPT
AMT
DMT
DiPT
DPT
LSD
Marijuana
Mescaline HCl
Morning Glory
Mushrooms
Nutmeg
Salvia

opiates:
Hydrocodone
Hydromorphone
Opium
Oxycodone
Morphine

others:
Absinthe
Alcohol
Cyclizine
Dimenhydrinate
Diphenhydramine
Gabapentin
Kava
Kratom
Nicotine
Piracetam
Phenibut
Picamilon
Pregabalin
Trazodone
Valerian

Scripted over the years - alprazolam, lorazepam, diazepam, clonazepam, olanzapine, aripiprazole, ziprasidone, oxcarbazepine, gabapentin, pregabalin, hydroxyzine, trazodone, valproic acid, lithium carbonate, citalopram, escitalopram, paroxetine, sertraline, hydromorphone, hydrocodone, bupropion, varenicline, methylphenidate, risperidone, mirtazapine, and others I'm sure I'm forgetting - diagnoses: Bipolar II, Bipolar II rapid-cycling, major depressive disorder, unipolar, panic disorder, agoraphobia, generalized anxiety disorder.

Drugs on the to do list: Probably none. I'm getting too old for this shit. We'll see how I feel when my taper off of my Valium is done. Its fuck all to manage as it is right now.


----------



## plmar

everyone come laugh at me

because

Ive done...

alcohol
diazepam
n2o
weed
tobacco


hardcore as fuck


----------



## verso

verso said:


> I thought that I had posted in this thread already, but I can't find my post.
> 
> opiates/opioids:
> buprenorphine (suboxone)
> heroin
> hydrocodone (vicodin)
> morphine
> oxycodone (oxycontin/roxies)
> oxymorphone (opana)
> tramadol
> *methadone* (methadose)
> 
> benzos:
> alprazolam (xanax)
> clonazepam (klonopin)
> diazepam (valium)
> lorazepam (ativan)
> 
> stimulants:
> amphetamine salts (adderall)
> cocaine
> *crack* (yeah it's cocaine, but I'm going to list it separately)
> methylphenidate (ritalin)
> methylone (bk-MDMA)
> MDMA ("ecstasy" and "molly")
> 
> other:
> alcohol
> ambien (zolpidem)
> caffeine
> cannabis
> carisoprodol (soma)
> cyclobenzaprine (flexeril)
> tobacco
> 25-I



Not many additions, but a few...


----------



## BlueSaffron

I'll try to do this in the order I first tried them in:

Alcohol
Nyquil
LSD
Weed
Crystal Meth
Cocaine
Mushrooms
Heroin
MDMA (think it was bunk though, i felt nothing & never tried again)
Clonopin
Methadone
Oxycodone
Crack


----------



## enrique

Hallucinogens/Psychedelics/Dissociatives:

LSD
 MDA
 MDMA
 PCP
 DMT
 DXM
 Amanita Muscara
 Salvia Divinorum
 Ketamine
 Cannabis

Opiates/Opioids:

Opium
 Morphine
 Heroin
 Hydromorphone
 Meperidine
 Methadone
 Buprenorphine
 Fentanyl 
Pentazocaine
 Codeine
 Tramadol

Benzodiazepines:
 Clonazepam
 Etizolam
 Lorazepam
 Alprazolam 
Secobarbital
 Phenobarbital 
Stimulants:
Adderall
 Ritalin
 Cocaine
Others:
GABA
 Phenibut
 Caapi
 Absinthe
 Kratom
 Alcohol
 Tobacco
 Firearms (heh) 

And as well Calyptia Incense, since I found this one, I dont need nothing else, really great one, for shore the best legal alternative....


----------



## juno nightmare

ill give it a shot here but i bet i will forget some of them 
By category:

General:

Commercial Tobacco
Alcohol - everything from strawberry moonshine to champagne to absinthe
Coffee
5-HTP


Classic Psychedelics: 

PCP
DMT
Marijuana
Mushrooms
LSD
Salvia Extract
Ketamine
DXM

Plant Based: 

Syrian Rue 
Mulungu 
Morning Glory Seeds
Nicotina Rustica
Damania
Kratom 
Valerian Root

Benzos:

Alprazolam
Clonazepam
Diazepam
Etizolam
Lorazepam
Phenazepam


Opiates/Opioids:

Opium
Codeine
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Buprenorphine 
Heroin
Fentanyl 
Methadone 
Oxymorphone 
Morphine 
Hydromorphone 
Tramadol
Naloxone


Stimulants:

dl-Amphetamine
Methamphetamine
Cocaine
MDMA
MDA
BATH SALT - TRUE CONTENTS UNKNOWN - most likely MDPV, methylone, or 4-MMC...maybe something else who knows...
ONE OF THE RC SUBSTITUTED AMPHETAMINES (Friend had an RC very similar to meth that he said was a methamphetamine analogue, i just forgot which one it was)


Various:

Diphenhydramine 
Phenibut
Nitrous Oxide
Ambien
Sonata
Seroquel
Soma

Research Chemicals:

2C-B
2C-C
2C-E
DOC
DOB
4-ACO-DMT
5-MEO-AMT
5-MEO-MIPT
MET
Methoxetamine
4-MMC
bk-MDMA
CP-55940
SPICE - Various synthetic cannibanoids




Wish List:
2C-T-7
AMT
6-APB
4-FA
Ethylphenidate
3-MEO-PCP
O-DESMYTHLTRAMADOL
ACETYLFENTANYL 
AET
DET AND ANY DERIVATIVES

Ah, there are so many amazing compounds becoming available these days it is hard to keep up with all the new ones, then it's even harder to find the special ones. What a great time to be a psychonaut!


----------



## SoonAJunkie

Ok now I feel like a noob
I've done 
Heroin
LSD
DMT 
Weed
Xanax pfizer
and some other thing that was a psychedelic and they sold that to me as lsd


----------



## Tryptamino

^hmm? i seem to recall you making a thread about meth as well, or did you not end up trying it.


----------



## SoonAJunkie

Bigfanofthemdrugs said:


> ^hmm? i seem to recall you making a thread about meth as well, or did you not end up trying it.



Haha even I forgot that!
nope,wasnt worth
im not into stimulants


----------



## HCL

SoonAJunkie said:


> Ok now I feel like a noob




Stimulants

Caffeine

Depressants

Diphenhydramine
Promethazine
Alcohol
Lorazepam

Dissociatives

Ketamine

Opioids

Morphine

And of that short list, only caffeine, diphenhydramine, and alcohol have ever been used for non-medical purposes.


----------



## lovegluegunnin

marijuana, k2, adderall, vyvanse, hydrocodone, promethazine, soma.

Should I list things that I was prescribed and _didn't_ abuse, or?


----------



## HCL

^
Did you use promethazine as a sedative or a hallucinogen? Just curious.


----------



## night roller94

opiates

oxycodone 
hydrocodone
morphine sulphate
codeine
suboxone

benzos

clonazepam
alprazolam
lorazepam

hallucinogens

lsd-25
25-i nbome
mushies

stimulants

cocaine (powder)
methamphetamine (crystal)
mdma
benzedrex inhalers

other drugs

alcohol
tramadol
weed


----------



## ad lib

*opiates*
hydromorphone
morphine
fentanyl
oxycodone
hydrocodone
codeine

*benzos*
alprazolam
lorazepam
diazepam
midazolam
triazolam

*stims*
methylphenidate
caffeine
(I'm not a big stimulant fan)

*miscellaneous/I'm too lazy to categorize because I'm nodding*
alcohol
JWH
marijuana
LSD
ketamine
etizolam
diphenhydramine (dissociative dose)
dextromethorphan


----------



## FadedTryptamine

Lots of different types of cannabis from mexican dirt to the top shelf strains. 
BHO, ISO and Bubble hash
AM-2201
UR-144
JWH-018

Hydrocodone
Methadone
Oxycodone
Codeine
Promethazine
Tar Heroin
Suboxone 
Subutex
Kratom

Clonazepam
Lorazepam
Alprazolam
Alcohol(Beer/wine/liquor)

2C-I/E
LSD
Psilocybin Mushrooms(Just Cubes)
DMT
4-ACO-DMT
4-HO-MET
Methoxetamine
Ketamine
DXM
Salvia

MDMA
MDA
bk-MDMA
MDPV
Pentedrone
Methamphetamine
Dextroamphetamine
Cocaine
BZP/TFMPP

Nicotine
Emyl Nitrate
Nitrous

Still have a decent sized list of compounds i would love to try before i die.


----------



## marybaby

Let's see.. I'm 20 & female
I've done:
Heroin (china white, my addiction)
Cocaine (addiction #2)
Xanax (addiction #3)
Marijuana
Alcohol
LSD
Ecstasy
Molly
GHB
Methdoxetimine
Meth (ew)
Suboxone
Bath salts
Spice
Mushrooms
Opium (smoked)
Roxies
Valium
Tramadol
Hydrocodone
Soma
Morphine
Ceroquil
Nitrous
Nicotine
Salvia
Clonopin


----------



## LadyElaine

Nicotine, weed, acid, mushrooms, speed, meth, heroin, cocaine, crack, vicodin, dilaudid, morphine, percocet


----------



## sean107

Recreational drugs used::
Tobacco products
Marijuana (hash/oil/wax/buds)
Alcohol
DXM
Mushrooms
LSD
LSA (morning glory)
inhalants
MDMA
MDA
25I-NBOMe
25B-NBOMe
25D-NBOMe
25C-NBOMe
Mescaline
2C-P
DMT
OxyCodone
Roxicodone
Oxymorphone
Hydromorphone
Codeine
morphine
Hydrocodone
Kratom
OxyContin
Xanax
Valium
Klonopin
Ativan
Skelaxin
Adderall (mixed d/l amphetamine salts)
Vyvanse (lisdexamphetamine)
Methamphetamine
Dexmethylphenidate
Methylphenidate
Ethylphenidate
bupropion
Opium
Heroin
Cocaine/crack
5-MeO-DIPT 
4-AcO-DMT
Acacia confusa
DPT
Caffeine
4-methyl-pentedrone
Ambien
Benadryl
synthetic cannabanoids
Hydroxyzine
Trazadone
Seroquel
Unknown "molly/E" powder/pills
Gabapentin
Promethazine
Mirtazapine
Tramadol
Ephedrine
Various prescribed pharmaceuticals (SSRI's, antipsychotics, strettera, rozeram, Depakote, antihistamines, etc.)
5-MeO-MIPT
methoxetamine
kava
Clonidine
Nitrous Oxide
cocaethylene
Thorazine IM injections
Various supplements & OTC medications
Human Growth Hormone
Damiana
Mugwort
Ashwaganda
Imphepho
Sinicuichi
pseudoephedrine
19 year old male.


----------



## Codystoke

opiates/opiodes:

hydrocodone
roxicodone
oxycontin
dilaudid (iv)

stimulants:
vyvanse 60mg (over 1000 times)
ecstacy
MDMA(molly)
methylone (sold to me as molly)
adderall

Psychedelics-

mushrooms
LSD
mescaline/mushrooms (same time)
4-aco-dmt
25i-nbome
DOB
marijuana

barbituates-
xanax


----------



## Contained

*Opiates/ Benzo's*
7-Hydroxy-Mitragynine
Ativan
Codeine
Hydrocodone
Kratom
Morphine
Oxycodone
Oxycontin
Poppy
Promethazine
Valium
Xanax

*Hallucinogenics*
2C-B
2C-C
2C-E
2C-I
25B-NBOMe
25C-NBOMe
25I-NBOMe
4-AcO-DMT
4-HO-DMT
4-HO-MET
4-HO-MiPT
DOB
DOC
DMT
DPT
Ketmaine
LSA
LSD
Marijuana
MDMA
Mescaline
Methoxetamine
Mushrooms
Nitrous
Salvia

*Stimulants*
Amphetamine (Adderall, Vyvanse)
Caffeine
Cocaethylene
Cocaine
DOC 
MDMA
Methamphetamine
Methylone
Methylphenidate (Ritalin)
Modafinil

*Other*
Alcohol
Ambien
Syrian Rue
Calea Zacatechichi
Kava Kava
Tobacco
etc.


----------



## enigmatiq

Let's do this, bro's. 

Hallucinogenics:
Mushrooms
LSA
Salvia 
LSD
4-AcO-DMT
DMT/Changa
2C-B
2C-C
2C-E
25C-Nbome
25I-Nbome

Dissociatives:
DXM
Ketamine
MXE
4-MeO-PCP
3-MeO-PCP
Diphenidine
Nitrous

Pharmaceuticals:
Alprazolam
Diazepam
Lorazepam
Lormetazepam
Triazolam
Mirtazapine
Hydromorfon
Tramadol

Stimulants:
MDMA
Dextroamphetamine
Amphetamine
Cocaine
Methylphenidate

General:
Cannabis
Alcohol
Caffeine
Absinth (thujone is the shit)
Amylnitrate
Nutmeg
Kratom
Calea
GBL

And I think that's it. Got some AMT, MXP and bk-2CB coming in soon. Also gonna order LSZ and others soon. Goodtimes!


----------



## Felonious Monk

In fairly close to the order I did them (I've been keeping a list with dates, dosages, Rx, etc--I removed that info): 
[in a couple places I've indicated multiple dosages or strains-sorry for the mix of trade and chemical names]

alcohol
marijuana
tobacco
Darvocet
salvia divinorum
mushrooms (P. cubensis, penis envy)
Adderall
kratom
cocaine
Tramadol
Ativan
Ambien
Trazodone
Klonopin
DXM (300mg, second plateau)
DMT
Vistaril
Dramamine (600mg)
Xanax
ecstasy (blue lightning, orange lightning, white Gs up Hoes down)
methadone
Dilaudid
LSD
Valium
Percocet, Roxi, OC (oxycodone)
Ketamine (100mg)
Vicodin
Soma
Suboxone (tablet, film)
2-C-T-2 (~20mg, ~40-45mg)
2C-I (~25mg)
Ritalin
Heroin
Temazepam
Seroquel
MDMA (pure crystal)
hippie flipping (mushrooms and MDMA)
candyflipping (LSD+MDMA)
codeine
JWH-018, 073(spice, in blends and vaped as powder)
Opana
fentanyl (illegal powder, patch)
DOC (2.8mg, 5mg)
2C-E
JWH-250
5-MeO-MIPT (6mg, 8mg)
2C-C
JWH-210
JWH-203
JWH-122
AM-2201
dimethocaine
MXE
Etilaam (etizolam)
Flexeril
O-Desmethyltramadol
4-Aco-MET
4-Aco-DMT
25i-NBOMe
Sonata
Lunesta
Vyvanse
Opium
Morphine
Pregbalin
Propanolol
Marinol
MDA
BHO, ethanol oil, bubble hash, pressed keif
liquid LSD (squirted on tongue, “Oops. A lot.”)
good edibles, THC tinctures, MMJ, etc...


----------



## DuckTheQuackerRC

Hallucinogenics:
Amanita Muscaria to get heavy poissoning and get all the chems listed out of my blood system :D :D :D 
Psilocibin
2c's 
Ergine

Stimulants: 
Honey NRG3
Methamphetamine
Amphetamines
Cathinones
Caffeine

Opiates:
Morphine 
Heroin 
Opium 
Codeine 
Tramadol

Dissociatives:
GHB
Ketamine 

Other: 
Golden Hash
cannabis 
Shit Noz think it wos gas.... 
Anal Sex 
And much more


----------



## DuckTheQuackerRC

Never injected, listed smoked or snorted reason for it cos lungs are cheap on black market :D :D :D


----------



## shylock

Opiates

Fentanyl; {suckers 1200 mcg} and {patches 75mcg;72 hour}
Oxymorphone Hydrochloride-Opana
Darvocet
Oxycodone (Instant Release;05,10,15,20,30mgs)
Oxycontin (Coating Removed for instant release;10,20,40,60,80mgs)
Hydrocodone
Lortab
Norco
Diamorphine (Heroin)
Morphine (Pills and Blue liquid; Mr. Freeze BLUE COLOR,HA,)
Dilaudid-8mgs
Codeine (Syrup)
Percocet
Methadone
Suboxone


Benzodiazepines

Alprazolam (Xanax){green,yellow,white;lol}
Clonzepam (Klonopin)
Lorazepam (Ativan)
Diazepam (Valium)

Other Drugs

Flexeril
Skelaxin
Ecstasy; {Pure Molly, Pills}
Marijuana/THC-weed cookies and brownies-Hash
Methamphetamines (Ice and Adderall)-shot it up ONCE, and only drug I ever did.
Mushrooms ;psilocybin (tripping kind duh), whole and ground up in chocolate bars
GHB (Gamma-Hydroxybutyric Acid) mixed with o.j.
Acid (Liquid Purple Micro Dot;Blotter Paper,follow link for picture:: http://www.forbes.com/sites/anthonykosner/2013/08/29/leonardo-davinci-marketing-genius::Sugar Cubes, & Halved Gel Pieces)
Spice-Pot On Training Wheels,JWH-018,-Pure white powder[topped real pot with it for major addition to high]
Cocaine & Crack


----------



## dutchlandvegas

15 years old to 26
_I AM ONLY POSTING DRUGS/PRESCRIPTIONS I USED TO GET HIGH/BUZZED_
Marijuana
Caffeine (I love how the majority of postings listed this)
Vicodin
Percocet
Tramadol
Cocaine
Soma
Flexiril
Codeine Cough Syrup
Hydrocodone Cough Syrup
Molly
Valium
Klonopin
Xanax
Ativan
Ambien
Tylenol/Codeine
Adderall
Vavanese
Xanax Bars
Sonata
Lunesta

Since Moving to Vegas (Exactly 1 (One) year ago)
Dialudad
Oxycotin
Norco
Morphine
Crystal
Herion
Roxy
Lortab
Pain Killer that was prescribed to my dog


----------



## Kittycat5

Opiates/Opioids

Codeine
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Morphine
Oxymorphone
Fentanyl
Hydromorphone
Opium
Tramadol
Tapendol
Kratom

Stimulants

Cocaine
D-Amphetamine
Mixed Amphetamine Salts
Lisdexamphetamine
Benzphetamine
Methamphetamine
Methylphenidate
Dexmethylphenidate
Phentermine
Ephedrine
MDMA
Ethylphenidate

Benzos

Alprazolam
Diazepam
Lorazepam
Triazolam
Clorazepate
Chlordiazepoxide
Estazolam
Flurazepam
Clonazepam
Quazepam
Oxazepam
Temazepam

Psychedelics/Dissociatives

LSD
Mushrooms 
AL-LAD
LSZ
Ketamine
Methoxetamine
PCP
DXM

Various

Hydroxyzine
Zolpidem
Zopiclone
Eszopiclone
Pregabalin
Gabapentin
Synthetic Cannabinoids (most likely a JWH)
Propylhexadrine
Carisoprodol
Meprobamate

Of course weed, cigs, and alcohol


----------



## Loveworld

MDMA
Methylone
Extasy
Cocaine 
Amphetamine
2-CE
Alprazolam (Xanax) 
Speed

soon: Ketamine 

my fav: mdma and methylone


----------



## Snakevillon

Herion. Opana morphine hydromorphone hyrdrocodone oxycodone methadone suboxone tramadol codien  adderal dextroamphetimine meth xtc/Molly cocaine conerta ativan Xanax Valium K pins ambien LSD mushrooms 2ce ketamine weed synthetic weed alcholol tobacco dxm salvia


----------



## 4meSM

Hello everybody, I've been reading these forums for over a year but today is my first post. :D
So the drugs (with recreational value) that i've taken in order are: 
-Alcohol
-Caffeine
-Tobacco
-Weed (brick weed,flowers,hash,edibles and wax)
-Morphine (Hospital)
-Tramadol
-LSD
-Mushrooms
-Pregabalin
-MDMA
-2c-X  (sold as LSD)


----------



## beetlebum

Weed 
LSD
Psilocybin mushrooms
kratom
Hydrocodone
codeine
lorazepam
clonazepam
alprazolam
diazepam
heroin
morphine
hydromorphone
oxycodone
methadone
alcohol
tobacco
promethazine
ketamine
MDMA
cocaine
BHO
nitrous oxide
and temazepam..I might be forgetting a couple but i started taking drugs pretty young so it's kinda hard to remember every experience.

Edit: also huffed paint when I was much younger, only did it a few times...What a fuckin headache, proof of my questionable decision making skills....also trazadone zopiclone and seroquel now that im thinking about it.


----------



## lacedIvy

Caffeine
Nicotine
Alcohol
Marijuana
Hash
Mushrooms
LSD
MDMA*
Ecstasy
Molly
Adderall
Nitrous oxide
Cocaine
Crack
Crystal Meth
Prozac
Paxil
Xanax
Valium
Restoril 
Klonopin
Ativan
Soma
Flexeril
Halcion
Phenobarbital
Buspar
Vistaril
Phenazopyridine 
Naproxen
Prednisone
Atenolol
Tapazol
Antibotics
Motrin IBU RX
Tramadol
Tylenol 3/4's
Codeine
Darvocet
Lortab
Norco
Vicodin
Percocet
Gabapentin
Oxycontin
Methadone
Roxicodone
Demerol
Dilaudid
Morphine
Fentanyl
Opana
Heroin

......God only knows what else, I can't remember right now...


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Almost every street drug except pcp. 

Almost all fun pharms except for OM + WELLCONAL(any dipipenone- or whatever) as well as the very exotic ones + exotic benzos.


----------



## beetlebum

lacedIvy said:


> Caffeine
> Nicotine
> Alcohol
> Marijuana
> Hash
> Mushrooms
> LSD
> MDMA*
> Ecstasy
> Molly
> Adderall
> Nitrous oxide
> Cocaine
> Crack
> Crystal Meth
> Prozac
> Paxil
> Xanax
> Valium
> Restoril
> Klonopin
> Ativan
> Soma
> Flexeril
> Halcion
> Phenobarbital
> Buspar
> Vistaril
> Phenazopyridine
> Naproxen
> Prednisone
> Atenolol
> Tapazol
> Antibotics
> Motrin IBU RX
> Tramadol
> Tylenol 3/4's
> Codeine
> Darvocet
> Lortab
> Norco
> Vicodin
> Percocet
> Gabapentin
> Oxycontin
> Methadone
> Roxicodone
> Demerol
> Dilaudid
> Morphine
> Fentanyl
> Opana
> Heroin
> 
> ......God only knows what else, I can't remember right now...



God damn thats an impressive list.


----------



## Monker47

Hmmm.. I am 53 and have tried pretty much anything & everything that can give a buzz except MDMA (to my knowledge) & any new designer drugs that are out in the last 15 years. Where I live there isn't much to choose from... I truly enjoy the Opiates mostly.. Opana being one of my favorite as it can be stretched pretty far & the $$ is right when available,,


----------



## SirTophamHat

beetlebum said:


> God damn thats an impressive list.



eh not really, there are duplicates in that list and most of those drugs are extremely common.


----------



## RTrain

^Yeah and not just common....some of those drugs are not even psychoactive. Atenolol? Rx strength motrin? prednisone? antiobiotics? If you want to count all those drugs then I know some senior citizens who will blow everyone out of the water.

I've read a lot more crazy lists than that one, that is for sure. Look at some lists with all sorts of crazy RCs and amphetamines/stimulants.


----------



## SteeleyJ

caffeine
pot
mushrooms
lsd
pcp
ketamine
dxm
testosterone
heroin
oxycodone
morphine
fentanyl
codeine
hydrocodone
bupe
oxymorphone
hydromorphone
alprazolam
clonazepam
diazepam
lorazepam
midazolam
temazepam
amphetamine
methamphetamine
mdpv
methylphenidate
spice
cocaine
gabapentin
pregabalin
mdma
mda
mescaline
2c-b


prolly missing alot


----------



## lacedIvy

Jeeze let's be all serious about antibiotic and all.. it's a list

the OP didn't say just put down which drug family etc.... it says all u've done..
No, I never meant it to be impressive, I frankly don't give a sheet.. but for mods. and others to give me crap  because I didn't organize this a certain way.. smdh and make fun of me taking certain medications.... wtf?  
no one had a thing to say about *MY* list till someone quoted it and called it impressive - which it is NOT impressive for someone to do many many drugs is not impressive... but only then did people start to drag my list down... SMDH  Nit-picking over someone's list! urghhhhh!

Edit* When I typed this out.... the time I took on this, actually helped me not go cop.

This. This is  sad. God forbid you ever had to take any of these meds that u make light of about me. smdh!


RTrain said:


> ^Yeah and not just common....some of those drugs are not even psychoactive. Atenolol? Rx strength motrin? prednisone? antiobiotics? If you want to count all those drugs then I know some senior citizens who will blow everyone out of the water.
> 
> I've read a lot more crazy lists than that one, that is for sure. Look at some lists with all sorts of crazy RCs and amphetamines/stimulants.


----------



## 20s50s100s

Marijuana, Alcohol, oxy contin, codeine syrup, xanax, Vicodin, cocaine, adderall, triple c's(taking to get high), acid, shrooms. I will
Never do: Heroin, Meth, Ketamine, PCP, or Crack.


----------



## plmar

You all make me jealous as fuck


----------



## Seyer

HCL said:


> Still not willing to consume anything on here unless it becomes legal. Most of them already are, though.


Not willing to consume illegal substances but youve used MDMA? wat, was that like 30 years ago?


----------



## .:Holy::Toast:.

-weed
-mdma
-lsd
-lsa
-ghb
-dxm
-ketamine
-methamphetamine
-heroin
-hydromorphone
-caffeine
-alcohol
-nicotine
-cocaine
-4-aco-dmt
-2ce
-2cb
-25i/25c-nbome
-mushrooms
-codeine
-nitrous
-methoexetamine
-5-meo-mipt
-salvia
-allylescaline
-2ci
-mda
-cyclobenzaprine
-etizolam
-2c-p
-dpt
-noopept
-seroquel
-methylone
-dmt
-jwh-018
-clonazepam


----------



## Sittingbear

This is probably not complete...

Tobacco
Alcohol
N02
Gabapentin
Phenibut
Klonopin
Clobazam 
Xanax 
Valium
Atavan
Etizolam
Ambien
Phenobarbital 
Seconal 
Marijuana 
JWH-018
Assorted Synthetics in “Herbal Blends”
n,n-DIPT
LSD
Mushies & Boomers
5-MeO-DALT
5-MeO-DIPT
DMT
2C-E
2C-T-2
2C-T-7
D.Amphetamine (and L.ampfetamine)
Methylphenidate 
bk-MBDB 
MDMA
bk-MDMA
MDPV
Mephedrone 
Other Assorted Cathinones (methcathinone, ethcathinone, pentedrone etc.)  
Salvia 
HBW-seeds/Morning Glory
DXM
Oxycontin 
Vicodin 
Morphine 
Tramadol 
Cocaine (and freebase)


----------



## DopeIsKing

Caffeine
Alcohol
Marijuana
Hydrocodone/Vicodin
Oxycodone
Acetaminophen
Xanax
Valium
Ephedrine
Codeine
Cocaine
Meth
Ecstasy/Molly
Ketamine
Legal Weed
Heroin (Personal favorite)
Salvia Divinorum
Probably forgot some, that's what came to mind though


----------



## Tryptamino

HCL said:


> Still not willing to consume anything on here unless it becomes legal. Most of them already are, though.
> 
> Stimulants
> 
> Amphetamines
> 
> Khat
> Amphetamine (maybe)
> Pseudoephedrine
> MDMA
> 
> Others
> 
> Methylphenidate (maybe)
> Ethylphenidate (maybe)
> 
> Depressants
> 
> Antihistamines (probably not much fun, but why not?)
> 
> Diphenhydramine (75-100 mg)
> Doxylamine
> Promethazine (had before in hospital, but the morphine, ativian, and ketamine I had around the same time pretty much swallowed its effects up)
> 
> Others
> 
> Etizolam
> Alcohol
> Kava
> Phenibut
> Cannabis
> Dextromethorphan (1st plateau)
> 
> Opioids
> 
> Kratom
> Tramadol
> Hydromorphone, but only in a hospital setting for actual severe pain



wait what? you _maybe_ did amphetamine, methylphenidate and ethylphenidate? dude, this is a thread for listing drugs you _have_ done, not ones you'd _like_ to do in the future.


----------



## Jackeh

Got to try a few more things, my goal is to reach 20 by the summer...I just want to try as many things as possible.

Cannabinoids:
Cannabis
5-Fluoro derivate of JWH-122
Azepan derivate of AM-2201

Psychedelics:
25I-NBOMe
Shrooms
Alpha-Methyltryptamine
5-MeO-DALT
Salvia

Stimulants:
Dimethocaine
Mephedrone
MDMA
Piperazine

Dissociatives:
DXM
Nitrous Oxide

Pharms:
Codeine
Zopiclone
Prozac


----------



## babylonboy

^Why would you want to reach 20 for the sake of reaching 20? I counted recently, I've done over 50. Big whoop. It's like nobbing a girl just to have a notch on the head board, in fact it's worse, any idiot can shove drugs down their neck. Not big, not clever. Don't try to tally and quantify your experiences, just take things as they come.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

babylonboy said:


> ^Why would you want to reach 20 for the sake of reaching 20? I counted recently, I've done over 50. Big whoop. It's like nobbing a girl just to have a notch on the head board, in fact it's worse, any idiot can shove drugs down their neck. Not big, not clever. Don't try to tally and quantify your experiences, just take things as they come.



50 sounds gnarly man if you have the time you should post yours id love to see the list of what you consumed you seem like an educated drugs user.
I imagine lots of rcs from the last encounter I had with you on blue light.
I agree with your statement.
dont do drugs just to do drugs, shit sounds dangerous and like good way to pick up a Nasty habit.
all the shit ive tried came from common interest in the substance at hand after lots of research and planning.
still havent tried coke because of the lev content and I skip most stimulants do to being very sensitive to them and not liking the side effects.


----------



## babylonboy

2C- B, C, D, E, I, T-2, T-7; DOC, 25C-NBOMe, mescaline, MDMA, MDAI, MDPV, methylone, mephedrone, brephedrone, amphetamine, methamphetamine, 2-FA, methylphenidate, cocaine/crack, AMT, DMT, 4-HO-MET, mushrooms, salvia, cannabis, JWH-018, AM-2201, LSD, HBWR, yopo, ketamine, methoxetamine, 3-MeO-PCP, DXM, nitrous, tramadol, codeine, dihydrocodeine, kratom, buprenorphine, tramadol, desmethyltramadol, morphine, fentanyl, etizolam, diazepam, flubromazepam, etaqualone, pregabalin, diphenhydramine, GHB, GBL, kava.

50 and change, plus alcohol, tobacco, caffeine, solvents, prescribed meds, a host of random pipes, cuts, adulterants and misrepresented chems, and anything else I might be forgetting.

This does not make me a big man. It will not make anyone else a big man either.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

I never said it made you any sort of man.. women do lots of drugs to man..

Thats pretty crazy tho I havent even heard of a couple on your list.

It does make you a big psychonaut tho bro! Lol


----------



## bob_arctor

This is an unformatted list (including some nootropics/supplements)

2-Aminoindan
2-fluoroamfetamin
2-fluorometamfetamin
2-MeO-diphenidine
2-MeO-ketamine
2-methyl-2-butanol
2-methylamphetamine
2C-B
2C-C
2C-D
2C-E
2C-I
2C-T-2
3-desoxy-MDA
3-meo-pcp
3-methylmethcathinone
4-aco-dmt
4-ACO-MIPT
4-desoxy-MDA
4-fluoroamfetamin
4-fluorometamfetamin
4-fluorotropakokain
4-HO-MET
4-MEC
4-meo-pcp
4-MMC (Mefedron)
4,4-DMAR
5-HTP
5-IAI
5-MeO-DALT
5-MeO-DiPT
5-MeO-DMT
5-MeO-MET
5-MeO-MiPT
AB-FUBINACA
Adrafinil
Afobazole
AL-LAD
Alfa-PPP
Alfa-yohimbin
alpha-yohimbine
AM-694
AMT
Amylnitrit
Anandamid
Aniracetam
BDO
BK-MBDB
BK-MDMA
BK-PMMA
Bromo-Dragonfly
Buphedron
Butylnitrit
BZP
Cannabis
Catuaba
Clonidine
Desoxypipradrol
Dextropropoxifen
Dextroamphetamine
Diazepam
Diclazepam
Difenhydramin
Difenylprolinol
Diphenidine
DiPT
DPT
DXM
Efedrin
escaline
Eszoplikon
Etanol
etizolam
Etkatinon
Ethylphenidate
Fenazepam
Fenetylamin
Fenibut
Flefedron
flubromazepam
GBL
Geranamin
GHB
Harmin
Hydergin
Hydrokodon
IAP
JWH-018
Karisoprodol
Kava Kava
Ketamine
Ketomebidon
Klonazepam
Kodein
kokain
Kolanöt
Kratom
L-Teanin
L-Tryptofan
Ladasten
Lorazepam
LSA
LSD
LSZ
Magnolia
MDMA
MDPV
MET
Methoxetamin
Metylfenidat
Morfin
Mulungu
Muskot
Myrrh 15x 
N-ethoxy-2C-B
N-Ethyl-1-phenyl-2-butanamine
N-ethyl-buphedron
n-ethyl-norketamine
N2O
nbome-2c-c
nbome-2c-d
nbome-2c-i
nbome-2c-n
nefiracetam
NM2-AI
noopept
O-desmetyl-tramadol
Oktopamin
Oxazepam
oxykodon
Pentylone
phenylpiracetam
Picamilon
Piracetam
Pregabalin
Propanolol
Psilocybe mushrooms
pyrazolam
Rasagiline
Rhodiola Rosea
Salvia Divinorum
Salvia Miltiorrhiza
Salvia Nemorosa
Sceletium Tortuosum
Selegeline
Sophora Subprostata
Sunifiram
Temazepam
Teobromin
TFMPP
Tobak
Tramadol
Yohimbin
Zaleplon
Zolpidem
Zopiklon


----------



## Swarm

I'll give this a go - will probably require several ammendments though.

Opiates

Heroin, 
Opium
Morphine
Hydrocodone
Codeine
Dihyrocodeine
Ah -7921

Opiate-like drugs:

Tramadol
Kratom
O-desmethyl tramadol

Phenethylamines

Mdma,
Mescaline
2ci
Mephedrone
Methylone
Butylone
Khat
6-apb
Methamphetamine
Adderall (whatever that is)
Methylphenidate
Ethylphenidate
2 -amino indane
5 IT

Tryptamines

Lsd
Psylocybin (mushrooms)
5-meo dalt
5 -amt

Dissociatives

Ketamine
Methoxetamine
NEK
DXM
MXP

honourable mention 

K mex


Smart drugs:

Aniracetam
Piracetam
Modafinil

Solvents

Ethanol
Ether
Gbl
Nitrous oxide

Benzo's / nearly benzo's

Zolpidem
Diazepam
Clonazepam
Etizolam
Pyrazolam
Lorazepam

Cannabinoids

Street weed
Atleast 5 of the recent legal Cannabinoids (will try and come back to this)

Other shit

Cocaine
Methiopropamine
Ghb
Amitryptalline
Carisoprodol
Nicotine


----------



## PKPro

Opiates

Oxycodone (Pills and Crystals)
Hydrocodone (Pills and Syrup)
Diamorphine (Heroin)
Morphine (Pills and Hospital IV)
Dilaudid
Opana
Fentanyl
Codeine (Syrup and Pills)
Opium

Benzodiazepines

Alprazolam (Xanax) and (Crystals)
Clonzepam (Klonopin)
Lorazepam (Ativan)
Diazepam (Valium)
Etizolam

Other Drugs

Ecstasy (Roll Pills)
Tramadol
Lyrica (Pregabalin)
Zoldipem (Ambien)
Marijuana/THC (Bud, Dabs and Edibles)
Mushrooms
LSD
MDMA, MDA, MDPV, M-Kat, Mephedrone, Methelone...
Gabapentin
Ketamine
Cocaine (Normal and Synthetic)
Synthetic Cannabinoids
DMT
DXM
Trazedone
Soma (Carisoprodol)
Promethazine
Adderall/Vyvanse
Nitrous Oxide
Dustoff
Alcohol (Of course)


Off the top of my head..


----------



## Jackeh

babylonboy said:


> ^Why would you want to reach 20 for the sake of reaching 20? I counted recently, I've done over 50. Big whoop. It's like nobbing a girl just to have a notch on the head board, in fact it's worse, any idiot can shove drugs down their neck. Not big, not clever. Don't try to tally and quantify your experiences, just take things as they come.



I understand what you mean but I'm not taking these just to boast about how many I've had or how cool I am now or anything stupid like that. I see each one as a totally new experience that I get to try knowing most people will never feel something like that in their lives - I'm just enjoying the chance to try new things. I try and be as safe as possible and research everything beforehand before trying anything new, I don't even stick to most of the things I try, some of them I've only tried once. I don't need to keep using as much as possible I'm just trying them so I know what they're really like.

Might still sound like stupid reasoning but meh.


----------



## babylonboy

^Yeah, that's the right attitude, but in that case, why is 20 any kind of milestone? It's not a numbers game.


----------



## Jackeh

Only have 20 down because its only 3 more, with the difficulty of getting new things where I live I thought 3 would be a decent amount of things to try and get within the next 3 or 4 months. :L


----------



## 80ampd

It would probably make more sense to list drugs that I haven't tried 8)

Pcp (not very curious about it)
DMT (where is it? I want to break through)
and Paint


----------



## babylonboy

^Those are the only drugs you haven't tried? How was betahydroxyalphamethylfentanyl? Oh, and DMT is everywhere.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Whosajiggawaaa said:


> Almost every street drug except pcp.
> 
> Almost all fun pharms except for OM + WELLCONAL(any dipipenone- or whatever) as well as the very exotic ones + exotic benzos.



No ways I'm typing it all out.

That would be like a rehab exercise and I would only do it in rehab. I don't even wanna remember some of the drugs I've done lol.


----------



## Zcourge

Cannabis
Synthetic cannabinoids
Psilocybin
Nitrous Oxide
Alcohol
Alprazolam
Diazepam
Clonazepam
Lorazepam
Oxazepam
Pregabalin
Codein
Oxykodon
Ketogan
Buprenorfin
Tramadol
Amphetamine
Methamphetamine
Metylfenidate
Caffine
Cocaine
MDMA
Nicotine
Zopiclone
Zolpidem

I found out finally, before I became dependent - that I have ADD. That's why I always liked stimulants -.-


----------



## mru88

Exotic benzos


----------



## mru88

I wanna know more about exotic benzos


----------



## ykm420

Would be a lot easier to name the shit I haven't tried. For now, ill just say PCP, although I would smoke some sherm if it was high quality, and the time was right.


----------



## MVhustle

I think it's pretty safe to say at this point, a little bit of everything. Can't keep up with all the research chemicals and frankly no interest too. Surprisingly, one of the first drugs I've done was PCP.


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

Haha, same with me, the first weed joint I smoked was high quality dro buds that wasn't very common then outside Canada or Holland, mixed with some classic eastern canada "mess" (pcp cut with lactose). I floated all the way to school for sure (lived about 0.1km too close to high school so didn't get the right of a bus) with my 2 friends.
I've had it here and there until late 2008, never saw any again, although at that point I was using the white putty instead, bypassing the lactose cut, I remember spreading some on a ritz cookie. Damn...good times, why do we grow up and fall apart (and meet opiates). Not the path of everyone of course, I don't fall into that classic mold anti-drugs people use but yeah I ended up with shooting up opiates, but it was because of heartless doctors / dentists who acknowledged my issue then fucked with me, scripted me 30 5mg oxy ir's with no refill, wouldn't be able to refill it anywhere. A dentist would script me 60 2mg dilaudids a couple times then go "i don't deal with long term maxilofacial issues" and cut me off blah blah, sorry, I actually managed to get high with my suboxone today, used the alcohol trick + hydroxyzine + xanax, oh how I wish I was somewhere else than here (physically and generally).


----------



## ebola?

> It would probably make more sense to list drugs that I haven't tried





> Would be a lot easier to name the shit I haven't tried.



Everyone who says this needs to do some additional reading.

ebola


----------



## jackie jones

haha


----------



## NotDamaged

Wow, I feel pure as the driven snow reading this! :D

Alcohol
Tobacco
Caffeine
LSD
MDMA
25i
Cannabis
Mushrooms


----------



## ebola?

Updated list:

After age 27, the ages are more of an estimate, and the list might contain gaps, as I became less concerned with curating said chronological list:

caffeine never really got effects until - age 16 or so
dxm - age 16
lsd - age 16
marijuana - age 17
nitrous oxide - age 17
psilocybin mushrooms - age 17
nicotine - age 17
ketamine - age 17
hydrocodone - age 18
peganum harmala (harmine and harmaline) (not recreational, used to potentiate psilocybin/psilocin) - age 18
salvia (no break-through) - age 18
mdma - age 18
alcohol - age 18
ephedrine - age 18
methylphenidate - age 19
oxycodone - age 19
methamphetamine - age 19
psuedo ephedrine - age 19
codeine - age 19
ambien - age 19
5-meo-dipt (sold as ecstacy) - age 19
adderall - age 20
temezapam - age 20
morphine - (via poppy seeds) age 21
modafinil - age 21
flurazapam - age 21
dexedrine - age 21
triazolam - age 21
clonazapam - age 22
5-meo-dmt - age 22
hydromorphone - age 22
sonata - age 22
tramadol - age 22
diazapam - age 23
fentanyl - age 23
citalopram - age 23 (not a recreational drug)
crack cocaine - age 24 (likely just an undershot)
cocaine - age 24
heroin - age 24
mirtazapine (not recreational) - age 24
alprazolam - age 24
lorazepam - age 24
buprenorphine - age 24
deprenyl (not recreational...used as a 'supplement') (selegiline) - age 24
MDA - age 25
flexeril - age 25
propylhexedrine - age 25
buproprion - age 26 (not really recreational)
phenibut - age 26
kratom - age 26
MDPV - age 26
methylone - age 26
piracetam (w/ DMAE/lecethin) - age 26
beta-phenethylamine ('activated' with selegiline) - age 26
mephedrone - age 27
carisoprodol (Soma) - age 27
phenazapam - age 27
mdai - age 27
3-fluoro-methcathinone - age 27
4-fma - age 28
2c-i - age 28
2c-d - age 28
jwh-018 - age 28
jwh-073 - age 28
dmt - age 29
2fa - age 30
2fma - age 30
methoxetamine - age 30
25c-nbome - age 30
25i-nbome - age 30
etizolam - age 30
4fa - age 31
kava kava - age 31
methallylescaline - age 31
4-ho-met - age 31

ebola (moniker coined at age 16)


----------



## SwampFox56

Drugs period? Or just recreational ones? Well might as well name em all. 

Zoloft (Sertraline)
Paxil (Paroxetine)
Prozac (Fluoxetine)
Seroquel (Quietiapine)
Abilify (Aripirazole)
Risperdal (Risperidone)
Trazodone
Mirtazepine
Sinequian (Doxepin)
Diphenhydramine
Hydroxazine
Citrizine
Lortadine
Montelukast
Salbutamol (Albuterol)
Penicillin
Amoxicillin
Doxycycline
Prednisone
Hydrocortisone (Cortisol)
Differen (Adapalene)
Clonidine
Guanfacine
Atomoxetine
Fluticalsone
Salmeterol
Pepcid (Famotidine)
Tagamet (Cimetidine)
Acetaminophen
Ibuprofen
Naproxen
Aspirin
Pepto-bysmal (Saylitic Acid *spelled wrong*)
Gas-X (Simethicone)
Adderall (Amphetamine)
Ritalin (Methylphenidate)
Tobacco (Nicotine)
Ephedrine
Sudafed (Pseudoephedrine)
Phenylephrine
Propylhexedrine
Levmetamfetamine
Biscadyl
Lorazepam
Temazepam
Ambien (Zolpidem)
Lunesta (Eszopiclone)
Gabapentin
Lamictal
Codeine
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Fentanyl  + Versed (wisdom teeth)
Nitrous Oxide
Marijuana
Dextromethorphan

Maybe more, but I don't remember what.

EDIT: since this post I can add on...

Valium (Diazepam)
Klonopin (Clonazepam)
Luvox (Fluvoxamine)


----------



## ebola?

let's limit this to psychoactive drugs.

ebola


----------



## Help?!?!

ebowla? said:


> Everyone who says this needs to do some additional reading.
> 
> ebola


Not to be a judgmental dick but, you can almost tell by the names that those people will have only done standard chemicals. When I list everything as I did, like I did thirty pages ago it actually looks pretty deplorable in a drug hating fashion.


----------



## dwamn

i don't even remember so i'll just name what i can
oxycodone 
oxymorphone
fentyl
hydrocodone
hydromorphone
methadone
buperenorphine
codeine
morphine
soma
flexeril
zanaflex
roboxin
scalxin
LSD
LSA
cannabis
psilosibin mushrooms
amantia muscaria 
DXM
DPH
alcohol
SSRIs 
SNRIs
DRIs
anti psychotics
mood stabilizers
gabapentin
preglabin
adderal
dexedrine
methamphetamine 
xanax
ativan
klonapin
librium
valium

and probably like 20 or 30 more that i can't remember


----------



## Sumguy93

I've never done drugs but my teacher has done a lot I'll give you the list she gave the class 

Weed 
Coke (crack also)
Heroin (among various opioids)
Xanax (among other benzodiazepine)
Adderall (among other prescription stimulants) 
DXM
Ecstasy 
Ketamine
Pcp (dust)
Jwh-018 (k2's name before it was made a commercial product) 
Salvia 

She may have left some off the list she siding remember but that's about all of them


----------



## treezy z

opiates-----
heroin 
demerol
codeine
methadone
suboxone
kratom
oxycodone
hydrocodone
tramadol

benzos-----
klonopin
xanax
valium
ativan
temazepam
librium
etizolam

barbiturate-----
fioricet

other downers-----
gabapentin
ghb
1,4 butanediol
phenibut
amanita muscaria
alcohol
ambien
lunesta
mulungu
(other z drug, started with an s)

stimulants-----
coke
crack
mixed-amphetamine salts
d-amphetamine
methamphetamine
ritalin
focalin
benzedrex
a-pvp
mdpv
mephedrone

hallucinogens-----
lsd
mushrooms
salvia
various nbomes
LSA
foxy
marijuana
cannabinoids (synthetic)

empathogens-----
mdma
methylone

dissociatives----
dxm
pcp
ketamine
nitrous
ether

tried inhalants

caffeine, tobacco

various non-recreational subtances (too many to list)


----------



## treezy z

Sumguy93 said:


> I've never done drugs but my teacher has done a lot I'll give you the list she gave the class



cool, someone who isn't me!


----------



## ycart

Uhm, lets see, weed,mescaline,LSD,mushrooms,Valium,qualudes,amphet's/methamphetamine,.
Really like the last one, so much that I haven't stopped for thirty years now!


----------



## subutex_junkie

---Opiates---
Hydrocodone
Dilaudid
Oxycodone
Codeine
Fentanyl
Heroin
Methadone
Morphine
Buprenorphine (Suboxone/Subutex)
Opium
Tramadol
Propoxyphene
Poppy Seed Tea

---Benzos---
Alprazolam
Clonazepam
Lorazepam
Phenazepam

---Stimulants---
Cocaine/Crack
Methamphetamine
Amphetamine
Adderall
Ephedrine
Methylphenidate (Ritalin and Concerta)
MDMA
MDxx substances
Piperzaines
Tobacco

---Barbiturates---
Phenobarbital

---Psychedelics---
LSD
DXM
DMT
Ketamine
Psilocybin Mushrooms
DOM
DOx compound (Sold on blotter paper as LSD)
Salvia Divinorum 10X extract
Diphenhydramine (Benadryl)
Nutmeg
Synthetic Cannabis (Spice)

---Other Chemicals---
Cannabis (Buds, BHO, Hash, edibles, etc.)
Alcohol
Nitrous Oxide (Laughing Gas, Whip-its)
Amyl Nitrate (Poppers)
Inhaled Air Duster (Compressed gas for cleaning computers)
 A Ton of Other Inhalants (Spray Paint, Gasoline, Cooking spray, etc.)
Bupropion (Wellbutrin)
Quetiapine (Seroquel)
Venlafaxine (Effexor)
Zolpidem (Ambien)
Duloxetine (Cymbalta)
Cyclobenzaprine (Flexeril)
Carisoprodol (Soma)

I may be forgetting a couple of things but I'm pretty sure this is everything.


----------



## Leegrow

Cannabis
Alcohol
Caffeine
Nicotine
Buprenorphine
Oxycodone
Adderall
Nitrous Oxide
Xanax
Klonopin
Valium
Ativan
Soma
Mushrooms
Morphine 
Synthetic Cannabinoids
DXM
Salvia
Seroquel
Gabapentin
and bad bad inhalants lol


----------



## tyler5

in order of trying (i started at 12-13yr old and remember vividly i smoked cannabis for the first time when i was 18-19 so yeah, i was a late bloomer. no, i just tried out all the other drugs first lol. anyway, heres the list in order of me consuming the various substances:

1)amphetamine (euro amphetamine, not very strong and smells like complete shit and tastes like utter shit when snorted. it can literally make your room stink if you had like 30 grams laying around. no meth over here)

2)mdma (did that for about 2 years, 30-40 times, most of the tablets were tested with EZ test kits)

3)cocaine (also tested that with my  EZ  test kit, the guy who shared with me thought it would be ~80%, i laughed for about 7 hours and 58 minutes and then administered the test. came out with purity being between 10 and 20% LMAO. but thats what i was exactly thinking, its 20-25% MAX. since we are SO, SO far from the source. Europe, 59N.

4)cannabis. the best experience i've ever had with "drugs" (i dont consider cannabis a drug. its tropical weed)

5)mefentanyl (3-methylfentanyl) I blew over €125.000 ($173.000, £104.000) in 2 years on this substance. 90% of the money came from a) my parents b) from drug dealing and stealing (not stickups or anything like that, just plain stealing, money preferrably).
I am 2 years clean April 2014  (i'm on methadone now and plan to stay on it for the r est of my life as I am quite sure I'm one of the people who suffers from an endorphin deficiency syndrome. google it, its a legit syndrome thats going to be in the next encyclopedia for psychiatrists (DSM-IV or something of the sort....).

I think thats it. I mean I've also tried ritalin but thats a shitty amp so let it be with the amphetamines.
and yes i know its absolutely ridiculous that i was rolling my balls off every weekend and i had never ever tried cannabis yet :D

those were the days .....


----------



## Papaverium

Arrgh this one will be hard to keep track of...... let's see...

*Opiates:*
Codeine,
Morphine,
Oxycodone,
Hydromorphone,
Heroin,
Fentanyl,
Opium,
Poppy Tea (from pods),

*Stimulants:*
MDMA,
Methamphetamine,
Dextroamphetamine,
Caffeine,
MDA,
Methylphenidate,
Ethylphenedate,
Cocaine/Crack,
Methylone,
Nicotine,
*
Dissociatives:*
Ketamine,
Dextromethorphan,
Methoxetamine,
Nitrous Oxide
*
Tryptamines/Phenethylamines:*
LSD
Psilocybin,
n,n DMT,
2c-e
2c-i
2c-t-7
4-HO-DiPT

*Scripts/OTC:*
Diazepam
Alprazolam,
Temazepam,
Clonazepam,
Lorazepam, 
Olanzepine,
Quetiapine,
Clozapine,
Diphenhyramine,
Diphenhydrenate,
Paroxetine,
Zopiclone,
Trazodone,

*Others.... *
Cannabis,
Salvia,
numerous piperazines and whatever else they put in ecstasy tablets lol.... 
so probably PCP at one point...
also Midazolam once for wisdom tooth surgery...
oh yeah, and Alcohol....

I'm probably missing at least one or two things..... but yeah wow, what a reflection.... 
better to ask "What have I *not* done?" lol

Still would like to try peyote, ayhauasca, and definitely Iboga(ine) for spiritual purposes one day. Especially since Ibogaine is well known to treat opiate addiction..


----------



## bernax

MDMA
Amphetamine
6APB
5APB
2CP
25cNBOME
DOI
GHB
Cocaine
Dextroamphetamine
Shrooms
2CB
Ketamine
Methoxetamine
N2O
Salvia
Ritalin
LSA
Codeine
Numerous pain killers/sleeping medicines i dont know the name of.


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

weed
hash
alcohol
caffeine
nicotine
DXM
ether
clonazepam
lorazepam
lormetazepam
alprazolam
etizolam
bromazepam
diazepam
5f akb48
ur144
5f pb-22
THJ-018
sts something (synth cannabinoid)
ethylphenidate
amyltriptiline
methadone
benzydamine
an unknown blotter (it was supposed to be LSD but who knows)
untested MDMA (here again who knows)
ketamine
speed
methiopropamine
5-MeO-Dalt
heroin
buprenorphine


maybe i'm missing something but that's pretty much it


----------



## filho

Hallucinogens/Psychedelics/Dissociatives:

LSD
LSA
25i-NBome
2-CB
DOB
Psilocybin
MDMA
Salvia Divinorum
Cannabis
Mirtazapine (Anti-depressant, Psychedelic Deliriant at high dosages)
Random Tabs that weren't LSD for certain

Opiates/Opioids:

Opium (waiting till i do my drug tests before trying)
Heroin

Benzodiazepines:

- not curious enough to try them, can get my hands on a few tough

Stimulants:

Cocaine
Amphetamine
MDPV
Lots of unknown RC's/Bath Salts

Other:

Caffeine
Absinthe
Alcohol
Tobacco
Lots of Spice, mostly 2nd Gen.some 3rd Gen. Tried all the ones i could get


----------



## mindintrusion

Canabis
LSD
Methamphetamine
Methadone
Xanax
25c-NBOME
Heroin
Codeine
MDMA
Valium
Alcohol
Nicotine


----------



## Storms

psychedelics:
LSD
psilocybin
2c-b
2c-e
25i-NBOMe
DMT
salvia

dissociatives:
MXE
DXM

stims:
6-APB
MDMA
amphetamine
caffeine
ephedrine 

other:
cannabis
synthetic weed
alcohol
lorazepam
diphenhydramine


----------



## ncb123

LSD
4-meo PCP
3-meo PCP
4 meo MIPT
ketamine
mxe
MDMA
mda
oxycodone
DMT
hydrocodone
codiene
lean
weed
2c-e
2c-p
2c-b
2c-i
25i-nbome
25c-nbome
25b-nbome
ambien
somata
diluadid
cocaine
crack
mescaline
allylescaline
DOB
DOC
STP
AMT
Salvia
Nitrous 
LSA
Meth
Shrooms
Ether
Xanax

and thats all i can really think of right now. not trying  to measure dicks here. just thought id list my experiences


----------



## GumbyClaymation

1,4 BD
25bNBOME
25cNBOME
25iNBOME
2CC
2CE
2CI
2CI
2CT2
2CT7
2CT21
4acedet
4acodmt
4acomet
4EMC
4FA
4MEC
4MMC
5APDB
5MAPB
5meoamt
5meodmt
5meodipt
5meomipt
6APB
Alcohol
Aminitas
Ayahuasca
AMT
Cocaine
Codeine
DIPT
DMT
DPT
DXM
Etizolam
Ephedrine
GBL
GHB
Heroin
Hyrdrocodone
JWH-018
Ketamine
LSA
LSD
Marijuana
MDA
MDMA
MDPV
Methamphetamine
Methoxetamine
Methylone
Mushrooms
Nitrous
Oxycodone
Piperazines
Salvia
Sugar
Tobacco
Tramadol
Valium


I used to be jealous of lots of folks on here for what they had access to.  I had a window of opportunity to try a few things I wouldn't be willing/able to go buy on the street.  I wasn't missing much on those, but feel good to have checked them off my list.  I've have enough to know what works for me and what doesn't, and know what I like.  That's good for me.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Opiates:
Hydrocodone
Codeine
Morphine

Stimulants:
Dextroamphetamine
Methamphetamine
Caffeine
MDMA
Cocaine
Butylone

Cannabis:
Weed & Hash

Psychedelics:
Psilocybin
DMT
Mescaline
LSD
2C-F

Benzodiazepines:
Lorazepam
Alprazolam
Clonazepam
Diazepam
Bromazepam
Temazepam
Etizolam (analogue)

Legal and/or OTC:
DXM
Acetametophen
NSAIDs
Diphenhydramine
Doxylamine Succinate
Nicotine
Alcohol
"Spice" (ugh)

Other:
Beta Blockers


----------



## LucidParadox

Probably forgeting a bunch but,

*Cannabinoids*
Cannabis
Hashish
JWH-018/073
AM-2201

*OPIOIDS*
Hydrocodone
Opium
Tramadol

*STIMULANTS*
4-FA
4-MEC
a-PVP
Propylhexedrine
D-Methamphetamine
L-Methamphetamine
DL-Amphetamine
Methylphenidate
MDPV
Ephedrine
Cocaine
Caffine
Yohimbe
DMAA
Tobacco/Nicotine E-Liquid

*BENZOS*
Etizolam
Alprazolam 
Diclazepam

*Psychedelics*
LSD
LSA (MG)
Psilocybin Mushrooms
N,N DMT (Extract from ACRB and MHRB)
Mescaline (San Pedro)
HOT-7
4-HO-MET
4-AcO-DMT
4-HO-DET
4-HO-MIPT
5-MEO-MIPT
Salvia Divinorum (50x)
2C-C
2C-I
25I-NBOMe

*Dissociatives*
DXM
MXE
Nitrous Oxide

*Delieriants*
Diphenhydramine
Nutmeg

*Depressants*
Ethyl Alcohol

*Entactogens*
MDMA
6-APB
5-MAPB
BK-MBDB

*Miscelaneous*
Difluoroethane
Ether
Amyl Nitrate
Kava Kava
Kratom

*Nootropics/Supps*
Noopept
Coluracetam
Aniracetam
Oxiracetam
Phenylpiracetam
Beta-PEA
Alpha-GPC
Picamilon
Phenibut
GABA
5-HTP
SAM-E
Sulbutiamine
Hordenine HCL
DL-Phenylalanine
L-Tyrosine
L-Tryptophan
L-Theanine
L-Arganine
NALT
NALC
Green Tea Extract
Ginko Bibola
Ginseing
DMAE


----------



## creator

*Cannaboids*
*Cannabis* 
Jwh-018 & various 1st & second gen spices 

*Tryptamines* 
*Psilocybin mushrooms ---_4-HO-DMT_* (P. cubensis strains)
LSD
LSA
N,N-DMT (natural and synthetic)(smoked)
4-Aco-DMT (oral)

*Phenethylamines*:_(psychedelic)_
MDMA
*MDA*
MDE
Bk-MDMA (methylone)
2C-I
25I-NBome
--(P.S.: I have two doses of mescaline extracted from peruvian torches just waiting for another desert trip to be added to the list  )

*Phenethylamines*:_(Ephedrine/Amphetamine type)_
Ephedrine
*Dextro-Amphetamine*
_Adderall_ (Dextro+Levo)
_Vyvanse_ (Lisdexampfetamine)
Propylhexedrine
Methamphetamine (oral tablet)

*Phenethylamines*:_(Piperdines/Aminoketones/Etc.)_
*Methyphenidate*
Ethylphenidate
Bupropion (xr)

*Other stimulants*
*Cocaine (Salt/Base)*
Caffeine & theophyline  
Ginsing 
Tobacco

*Depressants*: _(Benzodiazapines/Thenodiazepines)_ 
Clonazepam
Alprazolam 
*Diazepam*
Lorazepam (oral, nasal, I.V. in hospital)
Temazepam
Etizolam 

*Sedatives*:_(Z-drugs & sedatives)_
Trazadone
Zolpidem
*Zaleplon*

*depressants*:_(Misc: barbiturates, beta blockers, alpha agonists, ect.)_
*Butalbital (Fiorocet w/ codeine)*
carisoprodol _--Meprobamate_ (Soma)
Propanolol (Inderal)
Clonadine (Catepres)
Tizanidine (zaniflex)
Promethazine 
Ethanol 
Kava
valarian 
Gabapentin

*Disassociatives*
--_NMDA Agonists_: 
   Detromethorphan
   *Ketamine*
   Methoxetamine

--_Other_:
   Nitrous oxide
   Salvia (leaves, 5, 10 & 20X)

*Opiates/Opioids*
Opium (freebase morphine & codine, smoked)
Poppy tea
Hydrocodone (Vicodin, Norcos, syrup)
Oxycodone (percocet, roxy, oxycontin)
Morphine sulfate (m.s. contin)
*Hydromorphone* (dilaudid, nasal & I.V. in hospital)
Tramadol
Fentanyl (Sublimaze, smoked & I.V. at hospital)
methadone
buprenorphine (Suboxone, subling. & smoked)
Heroin (Black tar, smoked)
Kratom

I want more psychedelics on this list... Time for some RC hunting


----------



## Waffle Sock

wHOLLY Shit! I would have never known that people have experimented with so many drugs. I feel like a true novice in this aspect. I've only done:
*MDMA
LSA
DMT
Kratom
Cannibus
Alcohol
Cocaine
Psilocybin*


----------



## DuckTheQuackerRC

Tryed, them new NBOH blottz simillar to breathing gas. 

Old NBOM much better.  How many lethal OD's been recorded? that shit is strong!


----------



## Andy A

Wow, A lot of these drugs must be new to me anyway..(some I never even heard of)
My list is shorter than most.
MDA, LSD,Mescaline,peyote,.,hash,angel dust. Sopar, valium, percs, vics,reefer-We smoked so much pot in school you coiuld walk down the hall and know who had a buzz either by the smell or their grin! Then got into Coke,heroin,codeine,and different barbituates,oh and speed two.Many Dilaudids when we moved down to Florida!and we get a lot of shrooms down here- grow in cow and horse poop.. Then that evil methadone I'm fighting....thats about all as I recall.oh yell-about enough beer to float a battleship around....Andy


----------



## The Doc.

I think the easier question for me to answer is what haven't I done. 

Mmmmhhhh let me think 

Oh ya tobacco ive never done that after all smoking is bad for you better off sticking with the IV opiates,crack, Meth ,shrooms ,LSD, MDMA,PCP, Jeffery's, Speedball's and alnost forgot marijuana.


----------



## RedShot

--Psychedelics:
-2c-i 
-2c-e
-Mushrooms
-LSD
-25i nBOME
-DMT

--Opiates:
-Hydrocodone
-Oxycodone
-Morphine
-Hydromorphone
-Oxymorphone
-Methadone
-Bupenorphine
-Tramadol
-Diactylmorphine

--Stimulants:
-Amphetamine
-Dextro-Amphetamine
-Lisdextroamphetamine
-Methylphenidate
-Methamphetamine
-Cocaine
-MDMA
-Phentermine
-Caffeine

-Benzodiazepines:
-Clonazepam
-Alprazolam
-Lorazepam
-Diazepam
-Temazapam
-Etizolam

Other:
-Baclofin
-Ambien
-Tizanidine
-Gabapentin
-Soma
-Alcohol

Interesting roa's done:
-IV MDMA (uncomfortable)
IV Methylphenidate
Intranasel 2c-i (ouch)
IV Ambien (pointless)
IV Clonazepam/IV Alcohol (simply retarded)


----------



## SoonAJunkie

Weed
Lsd
Dmt
Xanax
Heroin
Alcohol 
Caffeine 
Nicotine


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Alcohol
Weed/Hash
LSD
MDMA
Psilocybin Mushrooms
LSA
Datura
Mescaline 
DMT
Clonazepam
Alprazolam
Cocaine
Crack
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Adderall
Zoloft
Celexa
Trazodone
Gabitril

There is probably a lot more pills which I:ve taken while drunk, and just don:t remember.


----------



## Stoops420

Mdma
Weed
Adderal
Skelaxin
Percocet
Mda 
Methylone
Methamphetamine
Speed
Pcp
Cocaine
Tmfpp 
Xanax
Valium
Hyrdrocodone
Oxycodone
Oxicotin 
Roxicodone
25-i nbome
Lsd
Dilaudid
Hydromorphone
Mdpv


----------



## the pink jungle

Opiates:
Heroin
Oxycodone
hydrocodone
roxicodone
codeine
dilaudid
vicodin
demerol

Hallucinogens:
LSD
4-aco-dmt
4-aco-met
4-ho-det
DPT
4-ho-mipt
4-ho-dmt/4-po-dmt(mushrooms)
Disassociatives:
DXM
PCP
Ketamine
Salvia

Others:
crystal meth
dexedrine
marijuana
nicotine 
alcohol
nutmeg 
MDMA
Cocaine
Xanax
Clonazepam
Ativan
fentanyl
various synthetic cannibinoids UR-144 being the only one I was sure of
crack
ambien
trazodone 
remeron
mellaril
amitriptaline
buspar
celexa
prozac
paxil
divalproate
librium


----------



## the pink jungle

can someone start a thread about tryptamine junkies cause I think I am with the way I consume them with no obvious impairment if taken at the right time i meaan 200mgs of 4-ho-mipt/4-aco-met that seems high and i just wanted more


----------



## apple420

Opiates 
oxycodone 
hydocodone 
codeine 

Psych
25I
25c
syntetic cannabanoid blends 
magic mushrooms

Speed
adderal 
vyvanse
focalin 
Concerta 

inhalants 
eather(starter fluid)

benzos 
xanax 
valium
kolonapin

Other
cannabis 
dxm


----------



## infectedmushroom

Alcohol
Cannabis
Tobacco
DXM
Nutmeg
Valerian
Passionflower
Hops
St. Johns Wort 
Damiana
Kava 
Kratom
Yerba Mate
Tea
Coffee
Chocolate 
Khat 
Hash
Ketamine 
Cocaine
Morphine
Oxycodone 
Dihydrocodeine 
Codeine
Propoxyphene 
Poppy seed tea
Diazepam
Alprazolam
Lorazepam 
Temazepam 
Psilocybin (spores/mushrooms)
Zoplicone
Zolpidem 
Promethazine
Diphenhydramine
Doxcylamine
Dexamphetamine
Methylphenidate
Amphetamine (street powder)
MDMA
MDA 
Methylone
Caffeine pills


----------



## I B Profane

Hooookay, here goes nothing!!!
THC and CBD (Marijuana in every single form it can be ingested. Hash, dabs, edibles, you name it)
A variety of synthetic cannabinoids
Ethanol (Alcohol)
Nicotine (Tobacco)
MDMA (Molly)
MDA (Sass)
MDAI
bk-MDMA ("Molly")
Mephedrone
6-APB
God knows whatever other stimulants/empathogens/cathinones have been sold to me as "molly" throughout the years...8)
LSD
LSZ
LSA
DMT
DPT
Mushrooms
Ayahuasca
Pharmahuasca
4-AcO-DMT
4-HO-DMT
4-HO-MiPT
5-MeO-MiPT
2C-B
2C-E
2C-I
25B-NBOME
25C-NBOME
25I-NBOME
Ketamine
Methoxetamine
3-MeO-PCP
DXM
Salvia
Nitrous Oxide
DPH (never again)
Dexamphetamine (Dexedrine)
Dex/levo-amp (Adderall)
Lisdexamphetamine (Vyvanse)
Methylphenidate (Ritalin, also Concerta is just ER Methylphenidate right?)
Ethylphenidate
Cocaine
Methamphetamine (just once, sold to me as "ecstasy," not voluntarily seeking it out again)
Stratterra
Caffeine!!! (I love you coffee, best stim evar)
Hydrocodone (Vics)
Oxycodone (Percs, OCs, OPs)
Hydromorphone (Dillies!)
Oxymorphone (Opana)
Morphine
Buprenorphine (Suboxone and Subutex)
Heroin
Codeine
Fentanyl
Kratom
Opium
Alprazolam (Xanax)
Clonazepam (Klonopin)
Lorazepam (Ativan)
Etizolam
Phenazepam (aka Jankazepam, aka NeverAgainzepam)
Ambien
Lunesta
Gabapentin
Lyrica

Plus a whole bunch of other misc. stuff like nootropics (specifically noopept), kava, valerian root, melatonin, 5-htp, and most likely a whole bunch more that I'm forgetting! DRUGS THAT I HAVE YET TO TRY BUT WANT TO: Mescaline (I know its as simple as ordering san pedro, I just haven't gotten around to it!), GHB, GBL, Poppy Seed Tea, Valium (surprisingly have just never come across it), Quaaludes, Phenibut, plus all the new tryptamine, phenethylamine and dissociative RCs! Gotta catch em all :D That's it for now, hopefully I will continue checking things off the list while keeping safety to the maximum


----------



## EP93

Opiates

Codeine
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone 
Methadone
Morphine
Bupe(Suboxone)
Fentanyl
Hydromorphone
Oxymorphone
Diacetylmorphine(Heroin)

Benzos

Ativan
Valuim
K Pin
Xanax

Trippys

Shrooms
Acid
DMT

Uppers

Meth
Addy's
Vyvanse
Ecstasy 

Others

Marijuana
Hash
Oil(dabs)
Marinol(THC pills)
K2(synthetic weed)
Nicotine
Alcohol
Muscle relaxers
Nitrous oxide


----------



## aminophilous

Aaaah there's so many beautiful drugs in this world (https://www.erowid.org/general/) let's see which ones I have known:

cannabis

all kinds of weed, skunk, hash, ice-o-lator, pollen, etc 
butane hash oil 
spice (JWH mix) 

phenethylamines

amphetamine 
MDA (speed paste) 
MDMA (lots and lots of it back in the day) 
25I-NBOMe 
DOI 

tryptamines

LSD (lots and lots of it as it's my all time favorite) 
DPT 

benzofurans

5-EAPB 

 other stims

cocaine 
methylphenidate 
ethylphenidate 

dissociatives

ketamine 
N2O 
diphenidine 

opiates

poppy tea 
opium 
codeine 
hydrocodone 
morphine 
buprenorphine 
heroin 

benzos

alprazolam 
diazepam 

plants

psilocybe mushrooms (over a kilo in total over the years) 
amanita muscaria mushrooms 
tabernatha iboga (small dose) 
kratom 
blue lotus extract 
acorus calamus powder and capsules 
salvia divinorum up to 30x 
trichocereus pachanoi (small dose) 
ground nutmeg 
nutmeg essential oil 
elemi essential oil 
ipomoea convolvulacea seeds (LSA) 
kava kava 
ephedra 
guarana (caffeine) 
kola nuts (caffeine) 
Calea zacatechichi 

amino acid supplements

Tryptophan 
5-HTP 
Tyrosine 

other

caffeine powder 
2mg nicotine sublingual pills
diethyl ether 

I am planning to try DMT, flubromazepam, and ethylphenidate soon (not at the same time, lol!).

At some point before I hit the dust I would also like to try: DXM, synthetic mescaline, LSZ, meth, PCP, and a piperazine such as BZP.


----------



## phoeski

PCP, and everything before and after it. the thread is 38 pages, you can all guess.


----------



## catalana

Will start with first I did to present:
Hash
Pot
Tincture of opium
Pallidan quaaludes in Spain
Rohipnol
Valium
Amphetamines (fm pharmacy)
Heroin
Coke
Acid
Mushrooms
Methadone 
Bupe
Versed 
Morphine
Codeine type pills but allergic to Tylenol 
Seconal
Tuinal
Halcyon 
Placidyl
DP15- made by pharmacist in Spain
Xanax
Klonopin


----------



## Oxy Blues

opiates/opioids:

oxycodone
hydrocodone
oxymorphone
hydromorphone
codeine
dihydrocodeine
opium
morphine
heroin
tramadol
dextropropoxyphene
O-desmethyltramadol
propoxyphene
fentanyl
methadone
buprenorphine

benzos:

alprazolam
diazepam
clonazepam
bromazepam
temazepam
phenazepam
oxazepam
midazolam
nitrazepam
triazolam
chlordiazepoxide
flunitrazepam

stimulants:

cocaine
crack
methamphetamine
amphetamine
adderall
methylphenidate
bupropion
caffeine
ephedrine
pseudoephedrine
nicotine

psychedelics:

MDMA
MDA
LSD
DXM 
nitrous
ketamine
xylazine
cannabis (weed;hash)
2c-b
2c-e
25i-nbome
jwh-017
jwh-018
jwh-019
jwh-070
jwh-200
am-2201
other synthetic cannabinoids

barbiturates:

heptabarbital

other:

carisoprodol (soma)
alcohol
gabapentin
pregabalin
zaleplon
zopiclone
eszopiclone
zolpidem
cyclobenzaprine
promethazine
inhalants
piperazine
diphenhydramine
dimenhydrinate
kava 
valerian
every psychiatric medicine in the book.


----------



## MrCookiE

Fucking hell some of you lot have taken a fuck load of drugs! lol

All I've done;

Cannibis (weed/hash
E's (MDMA)
Cocaine
Crack
Shrooms
Heroin
Speed
Ketamine 
Codeine (if you even call it a drug)

All I can think of, for now.


----------



## Slymcfly

Tobacco
Alcohol
Weed
JWH-122, 081, 018, 250
AM-2201
Cocaine 
Vicodin
Roxy
Oxy
OP's
Wax 
Hash
Edibles
E-cig
Klonopin
Xanax
Valium
Codeine
Molly
Mushrooms
Probably meth cut in coke or X


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

weed
hash
alcohol
caffeine
nicotine
DXM
ether
clonazepam
lorazepam
lormetazepam
alprazolam
etizolam
bromazepam
diazepam
5f akb48
ur144
5f pb-22
THJ-018
sts something (synth cannabinoid)
ethylphenidate
amyltriptiline
methadone
benzydamine
an unknown blotter (it was supposed to be LSD but who knows)
untested MDMA (here again who knows)
ketamine
speed
methiopropamine
5-MeO-Dalt
heroin
buprenorphine
aMT (low dose)


----------



## miyo00124

Weed
hash
bho
edibles
shrooms
lsd
speed
mdma
oxycodone
endocet
clomazepam
zoplicone(terrible drug IMO )
mdma is by far my favorite high next to shrooms.


----------



## LearntYoung

Uppers and empathogens:
-Amphetamine (dex-amphetamine/racemic) 
-MDMA (pill/crystals/powder)
-Cocaine
-Methylphenidate 
-4-Fluoramphetamine
-Nicotine

Downers:
-Cannabis (weed/hash/spacecake)
-Alcohol
-Tramadol
-GHB 
-Diazepam
-Etizolam

Dissociatives:
-N2O
-Ketamine
-Methoxetamine 
-Salvia

Psychedelics:
-Magic truffles
-2C-B
-2C-E 
-4-AcO-DMT

I added hearts at the drugs I love the most in each category.


----------



## bridgesii

*Stimulants*: amphetamine (racemic, dextro, half racemic and half dextro)
                methylphenidate (racemic, and dextro)
                ethylphenidate
                nicotine
                caffeine, theobromine, and other xanthine alkaloids 

*Depressants*: Ethanol, 2methyl-2butanol, isopropanol (<--no it is not toxic)
                   Alprazolam, Clonazepam, Diclazepam, Etizolam, Lorazepam, Midazolam, Zolpidem

*Psychedelics*: Mescaline (bridgesii, san pedro, peruvian torch) 
                   Mushrooms 
                   LSD
                   25c-nbome
                   4-aco-dmt,   4-aco-met,   4-ho-dmt

*Dissociatives*: Ketamine, Nitrous, DXM, 3-meo-pcp, MXE (Il probably try MXE very soon)

*Opiates/Opioids*: Codeine, Hydrocodone, Kratom

*Other*: Lots of weed, salvia divinorum, and the normal stuff that isn't worth listing


----------



## SummerSerenade

In order from first:

Alcohol
Cocaine
Mephedrone
Weed
Heroin

I am a drug taking baby compared to you guys.


----------



## SirTophamHat

MrCookiE said:


> Fucking hell some of you lot have taken a fuck load of drugs



I think this thought most times I log on to bl.

Also a lot of people count shit like Tylenol or split hairs over pharma and RCs just to show off I think.  If we limited the thread to recreational drugs there would be less dicksizing... Not to say that some of the longer lists aren't legit.


----------



## stoneybologna

Weed/hash
Alcohol
 Heroin
Mushrooms
Dxm
Xanax
Dilaudid
Bathsalts
Spice
Codiene
Methadone
Morphine
(Most prescription opiates)
Nitrous

Drug I most want to try: dmt


----------



## LearntYoung

bridgesii:
amphetamine (racemic, dextro, half racemic and half dextro)

I'm curious what this means


----------



## Leeq

Let's start from the logical point, the start

Cannabis (Age 13)
Alcohol (Age 13)
'LSD' (Believe it was actually 25c or 25i) (Age 14)
Nos (Age 15)
Tobacco (Age 15)
Actual LSD (Age 15)
Damiana (Age 15)
Marshmallow root (Age 15)
Skullcap (Age 15)
Mushrooms (Age 16)
Salvia (Age 16)
MCAT (Age 16, very bad MCAT)
'Ketamine', believe now it was some analogue (Age 16)
Amphetamine/street speed (Age 16)
Actual Ketamine (Age 16)
Cut MXE, sold as Ketamine (Age 16) 
25c & 25i (Age 16)
2cb (Age 16)
NRG-1 (Age 17)
MDA (17th birthday)
Some weird petroly-smelling mystery powder that made me feel a bit odd (Age 17)
4-meo-pcp (Age 17)
Changa (Age 17)
Betel nut (Age 17)


----------



## Leegrow

^I'm gonna roughly go in chronological order as well, providing some background into my current use:

Caffeine, Coffee, Iced coffee is fucking great
Nicotine, cigs, black n' milds, etc.
Alcohol, liquor, mostly beer now
Cannabis, pressed kief, edibles, bud
DXM, otc
Diphen., otc
Nitrous Oxide, whippits, balloons and cans
Oxycodone, Percocet, mostly snort the oxies but sometimes pop 'em
Salvia Divinorum, smoked extract
K2, Spice (Mr. Nice Guy, etc.)
Xanax, Alprazolam, bars, footballs
Morphine Sulfate ER (MS Contin), only ever tried ER
Adderall, Dextroamphetamine, XR, I've snorted and popped salts and pills 
Klonopin, Clonazepam, popped a lot of them on a few occassions
Vicodin, Hydrocodone, popped and snorted
Valium, pop 'em
Lyrica, Gabapentin, haven't had these in a while..
Suboxone, Bupe
Soma, pop too many of these sometimes, to where I can't walk or talk 
Mushrooms, ate 2 grams of 'em once, cried all night while walking in the rain and smoking weed haha 
Focalin, popped 'em
LSA, MG seed, fuckin' ew, I'll never do that again 

This is my drug *history*

My daily regiment consists of drinking beer, and popping whatever pain pills or benzos I can find/afford


----------



## Leeq

Leeq said:


> Let's start from the logical point, the start
> 
> Cannabis (Age 13)
> Alcohol (Age 13)
> 'LSD' (Believe it was actually 25c or 25i) (Age 14)
> Nos (Age 15)
> Tobacco (Age 15)
> Actual LSD (Age 15)
> Damiana (Age 15)
> Marshmallow root (Age 15)
> Skullcap (Age 15)
> Mushrooms (Age 16)
> Salvia (Age 16)
> MCAT (Age 16, very bad MCAT)
> 'Ketamine', believe now it was some analogue (Age 16)
> Amphetamine/street speed (Age 16)
> Actual Ketamine (Age 16)
> Cut MXE, sold as Ketamine (Age 16)
> 25c & 25i (Age 16)
> 2cb (Age 16)
> NRG-1 (Age 17)
> MDA (17th birthday)
> Some weird petroly-smelling mystery powder that made me feel a bit odd (Age 17)
> 4-meo-pcp (Age 17)
> Changa (Age 17)
> Betel nut (Age 17)



Nowadays my diet seems to consist mainly of MDMA, Changa, (Lots of) 2cb, Ketamine, Tobacco, Mushrooms and cannabis


----------



## Leeq

Leeq said:


> Let's start from the logical point, the start
> 
> Cannabis (Age 13)
> Alcohol (Age 13)
> 'LSD' (Believe it was actually 25c or 25i) (Age 14)
> Nos (Age 15)
> Tobacco (Age 15)
> Actual LSD (Age 15)
> Damiana (Age 15)
> Marshmallow root (Age 15)
> Skullcap (Age 15)
> Mushrooms (Age 16)
> Salvia (Age 16)
> MCAT (Age 16, very bad MCAT)
> 'Ketamine', believe now it was some analogue (Age 16)
> Amphetamine/street speed (Age 16)
> Actual Ketamine (Age 16)
> Cut MXE, sold as Ketamine (Age 16)
> 25c & 25i (Age 16)
> 2cb (Age 16)
> NRG-1 (Age 17)
> MDA (17th birthday)
> Some weird petroly-smelling mystery powder that made me feel a bit odd (Age 17)
> 4-meo-pcp (Age 17)
> Ethylphenidate (Age 17)
> Changa (Age 17)
> Betel nut (Age 17)



Nowadays my diet seems to consist mainly of MDMA, Changa, (Lots of) 2cb, Ketamine, Tobacco, Mushrooms and cannabis


----------



## Dontworrybehappy:)

Damn, here are some lists that just blow my mind...Mine's still really small but here it is:

*Stimulants*
Crystal Meth
Cocaine
Crack
Nicotine
Caffeine

*Psychedelics*
Marijuana/Cannabis
Synthetic weed

*Opiates 
*Codeine

*Other*
Alcohol


----------



## phatass

was the first to reply to this thread lol, think i have the old list somewhere, i'll see what i can remember...

*DEPRESSANTS:*

Benzodiazepines:

anxiolytics:

Clonazepam
alprazolam
prazepam
diazepam
oxazepam
ethyl loflazepate
clorazepate
lorazepam
bromazepam
tetrazepam

Hypnotics:

flunitrazepam
nitrazepam
temazepam
lormetazepam
loprazolam
midazolam

RC benzos

meclonzepam
phenazepam
etizolam
flubromazepam
diclazepam

Z-drugs:

zolpidem
zopiclone

*OTHER:*

Muscle relaxers:

carisprodol
methocarbamol
etaqualone
mephenisine
meprobromate
baclofene

other gabaergics:

GBL
GHB
Phenobarbital
Alcohol

Antihistamines:

diphenhydramine
dimenhydrinate
doxylamine
mirtazapine
promethazine
alimenazine

*PHENYLETHLAMINES AND TRYPTAMINES: *

2C-B
2C-C
2C-I
2C-E
2C-P
2C-t-4 i think, maybe it was 21
25i-nbome
25c-nbome
Mescaline, (well, badly prepared san pedro, got nautious, probably ingested some mescaline but not enough to trip)
Lophophine (same as above) 
Proscaline
5-APB
6-APB
6-APBD
DOC
4-FA
5-MEO-DMT
4-ACO-DMT aka. O-Acetylpsilocin  
4-HO-MET aka. 'Metocin', 'Methylcybin', & 'Colour'  
4-HO-DET aka. Ethocin  
DPT
DiPT
Magic mushrooms (liberty caps and mexican)

Empathogens/entactogens:

MDMA
Ecstacy pills containing god knows what
MDA
MDAI
methylone
ethylone
aMT aka.α-Methyltryptamine 
5-MEO-MiPT aka. "moxy"
LSD aka. Lysergic acid diethylamide
LSA aka. Lysergic acid amide (Hawaian baby woodrose and morning glory seeds)

Dissociatives:

3-MEO-PCP
Ketamine
Methoxetamine
Dextromethorphane
nitrous oxyde
Methoxphenidine

Cannabinoids:

JWH-018
JWH-073
AM-2201
5F-AKB-48
UR-144
AB-FUNICA


*OPIATES/OPIOIDS:*

Opium smoked
Opium tincture (Lamaline)
Heroin
Morphine
ethylmorphine
codeine
dihydrocodeine aka. DHC
Oxycodone
Hydromorphone
Dextropropoxyphene
Methadone
Buprenorphine
Tramadol
O-desmethyl-trmadol

*STIMULANTS:*

Cocaine
Crack
BZP
Amphetamine aka. speed
Methylphenidate
ethylphenidate
5-IAI
Pseudo-ephedrine
Ephedrine
Caffeine
Methamphetamine
Nicotine
2-FA
3-FA
MDPV

Cathicones (derived from Khat):

2-FMC
4-FMC
Mephedrone aka. 4-MMC
3-MMC

*Miscellanious:*

salvia divinorum
Betel
Blue lotus
CBD oil 
Amanita muscaria
Cannabis
Hashish
Amyl nitrate "poppers"
Escitalopram
Sertraline
cyamemazine
aripiprazole
quetiapine

Probably forgot a few RC's, but i think that's it


----------



## bridgesii

LearntYoung said:


> bridgesii:
> amphetamine (racemic, dextro, half racemic and half dextro)
> 
> I'm curious what this means



There are different isomers of amphetamine, the dextrorotatory and the levorotatory isomers. You can think of the dextro as the right handed molecule and the levo as the left. Both your hands are the same however they are mirror images of eachother. The dextro isomer has a far lower affinity for noradrenaline and a higher affinity for dopamine, while the levo isomer is the opposite. 

I consumed the dextro amphetamine in the form of dexedrine pills, the racemic in the form of street amphetamine, and the half racemic and half dextro in the form of adderall pills. 

They are all good for different things, the racemic is best for working out, keeping you awake, and improving memory. Pure dextroamphetamine lacks a heavy physical stimulation and is better for just focusing, I generally only like it when my body is physically tired and I don't want to stimulate my body as much. Adderall is a nice mixture and what I generally use since I also have a large supply of it.


----------



## LearntYoung

I know, but I mean "half racemic" that's impossible or just says nothing and half dextro is just racemic, right? XD


----------



## 4meSM

I dont know if I have already posted but I'll do it again because I cannot find the old one.

Caffeine (probably before age 13)
Alcohol (around 14 but the first time I got drunk I was 15)
Tobacco (age 15)
Cannabis (age 16)
Morphine ( age 17 at the hospital)
Midazolam (age 17 at the hospital)
Tramadol (age 17)
LSD (age 17) 
Mushrooms (age 17) 
Pregabalin (age 17)
2c-X and probably 25x-NBOMe sold as LSD. (age 17)
MDMA (age 18 )
Zopiclone (age 18 )
Kratom (age 18 ) 

That's it for me for the recreational ones, not really a lot of drugs. Btw I'm 19 now since June and I haven't tried any new drugs yet haha.


----------



## Leegrow

All the ones worth trying, 'cept DMT. < That one will find me when I'm ready


----------



## SirTophamHat

Oh damn Leegrow I thought you had done DMT guess I have to remove you from my friends list oh well thanks buddy.  Tho jus saying TRY THAT SHIT it is life changing.


----------



## Leegrow

SirTophamHat said:


> Oh damn Leegrow I thought you had done DMT guess I have to remove you from my friends list oh well thanks buddy.  Tho jus saying TRY THAT SHIT it is life changing.



I would unfriend me if I was you. 

I honesty believe that though, it will find me when it's time.


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

*CANNABINOIDS:*
weed
hash
5f akb48
ur144
5f pb-22
THJ-018
sts something (synth cannabinoid)

*DOWNERS:*
alcohol
zolpidem
heroin
methadone
buprenorphine

*STIMULANTS:*
caffeine
nicotine
ethylphenidate
methiopropamine
speed
untested MDMA

*PSYCHEDELICS/DISSOCIATIVES:*
DXM
ketamine
aMT (low dose)
5-MeO-Dalt
an unknown blotter (it was supposed to be LSD but who knows)

*BENZODIAZEPINES:*
clonazepam
lorazepam
lormetazepam
alprazolam
etizolam
bromazepam
diazepam

*OTHERS:*
amyltriptiline
benzydamine
sertraline
ether


I've updated the list and re-arranged it for future reference.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Alcohol (duh)
Weed (smoked the plant, eaten AVB, and had shatter dabs)
Tobacco (only when smoked with weed as is the norm here)
Etizolam
Flubromazepam (both versions)
Diclazepam
Temazepam
Codeine
Tramadol
Poppy pod tea
LSD
aMT
NOS

If we're also including stuff that's not recreational I'm on mirtazapine right now and obviously I've had shit like antihistamines and coffee before.


----------



## dxvxrds

im too fucked to even begin remembering


----------



## Papaverium

dxvxrds said:


> im too fucked to even begin remembering



Yeah, I felt It'd be easiest to write a list of subs I _haven't_ tried lol but there are soooooo many out there.


----------



## Freon

Shit, here goes....(excuse the inhalants)

Alcohol
Absinthe
Tobacco
Marijuana
Hash
Spice
DMT
5-Meo-DMT
Ayahuasca
Peyote
Mescaline
Mushrooms
San Pedro
Salvia
LSD
LSA
2C-B
2C-I
2C-E
2C-T-7
DOB
DOM
Diphenhydramine
Dimenhydrinate
Doxylamine
Dextromethorphan
Ketamine
2-Meo-Ketamine
PCP
3-Meo-PCP
4-Meo-PCP
Rolicyclidine
Tenocyclidine
Eticyclidine
Dietcyclidine
MXE
Amphetamine
Dextroamphetamine
Lisdexamfetamine
Methamphetamine
Methcathinone
MDPV
MDMA
MDA
MDE
Cocaine
Crack
Dexmethylphenidate
Methylphenidate
BZP
Propylhexedrine
Caffeine
Ephedrine
Pseudoephedrine
Pentobarbital
Phenobarbital
Butalbital
Chloral Hydrate
Ether
Dust Off
Glue
Gasoline
Butane
Propane
Acetone
Lighter Fluid
Hair Spray
Leather Protector
Petroleum Ether
Xylene
Freon
Amyl Nitrite
Cyclohexyl Nitrite
Nitrous Oxide
Carbon Dioxide
GHB
1,4-Butanediol
Methadone
Heroin
Opium
Morphine
Codeine
Hydrocodone
Hydromorphone
Oxycodone
Oxymorphone
Fentanyl
Buprenorphine
Datura
Sertraline
Bupropion
Fluoxetine
Alprazolam
Diazepam
Clonazepam
Triazolam
Lorazepam
Temazepam
Carisoprodol
Cyclobenzaprine
Methocarbamol
Amitriptyline
Flunitrazepam
Promethazine
Seroquel
Trazodone
Tramadol
Zolpidem
Eszopiclone


----------



## geoffreychaucer

*The Basics*
Cannabis
Alcohol
Nicotine (tobacco and synthetic)

*Psychedelics*
Mushrooms (Psilocybin cubensis, Panaeolus cinctulus)
4-Aco-DMT
5-MeO-MiPT
LSD
MDMA

*Opioids*
Codeine
Dihyrdocodeine
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Kratom

*Depressants*
Zolpidem
Alprazolam
Lorazapam
Diazapam
Gapapentin

*Stimulants*
Methylphenidate
Levo-amphetamine
Dextro-amphetmine


----------



## rolllinlikeroyce

In order, up to the last drug I tried:

Alcohol
Cannabis
Codeine/Promethazine syrup
Oxycodone
Morphine
Psilocybin mushrooms
2C-I
MDA
MDMA
DXM
25I-NBOMe
bk-MDMA
DOB
Hydrocodone
DMT
LSD
Alprazolam

The only ones I have interest in anymore are cannabis and LSD. The ones I would repeat still are shrooms, DOB, DMT, and MDA (once every few years).


----------



## agepoyo

My list ;

Cannabis
AM-2201
AKB48
Diphenhydramine
Cocaine
MDMA
AMT
Ketamine
Codeine
Dihydrocodeine
Diazepam
Etizolam
2C-B
Gabapentin
Zoloft (on prescription though)
Amitryptaline
Mephedrone
LSD
Tobacco
Alcohol
Nitrous Oxide
Zopiclone
Salvia

I think that's all of them.


----------



## pazma

Cannabinoids:
Cannabis
Hash
BHO

Stimulants:
Adderall
Vyvanse
Ritalin
Caffeine

Opiates:
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone

Benzos:
Alprazolam (Xanax)
Clonazepam (Klonopin)

Dissociatives:
Nitrous Oxide

Empathogens:
MDMA
MDA
Methylone

Psychedelics:
Mescaline
LSD
Psilocybin mushrooms

Alcohol


----------



## iwannafeelthatway

Well, I've been interested in drugs for a long time, but I'm not very experienced. Here's what I have tried, though.

Depressants:
Alcohol
Weed
Alpraolam
Zolpidem tartrate
Clonazepam

Stimulants:
d-Amphetamine


----------



## Moonfaxx

Psychedelics: LSD, mushrooms, DMT, 2c-b, LSA, DOM
Depressants: Etizolam, alcohol, midazolam
Dissociatives: Ketamine, GHB
Opiates: Kratom, Fentanyl (surgery)
Stimulants: Amphetamine Sulphate, MDMA, caffeine
other: nicotine, cannabis


----------



## Jabberwocky

christ.... i don't think you could name one _i haven't_ done now. i'm pretty much fucked through the list. terrible. (out of the well known and pretty rare ones to exotic ones tbh).

of course there will be more coming out soon that will have to be done. but for now. sticking to my guns. long hail the psychedelics and gonzo!


----------



## Jonneh

Ethanol
Cannabis
Nicotine
Hashish
Caffeine
JWH-018 and CP 47,497-C8 (Spice)
LSA (threshold)
_Psilocybe cubensis_ (threshold)
Modafinil
MDMA
Ecstasy (untested pills)
Nitrous oxide
_Salvia divinorum_
AL-LAD


----------



## ykm420

phatass said:


> too many


I concur.. Only drugs I haven't ABUSED (Aside Mxe) has been abused.


----------



## kaosisallwesee

stimulants 

 amphetamine (I assume in various forms, but I don't know too much about speed.)
 meth
 mephedrone 
 MDMA 
 MDA 
 methylone
 cocaine (probably not coke, but who knows)

  opiates

 oxycontin 
 morphine (oramorph and sulfate caps)
 tramadol
 dihydro/codeine
 poppies

   psychedelics 

 LSD
 DMT
 2C-I
 2C-B
 mushrooms
 san pedro/alkaloid extract
 HBW seeds 
 ayahuasca 

   everything else

 weed
 n2o
 ketamine
 BZP  (  accidental, head shop mix up, worst 6h headache.)
 poppers
 various legal pills and other horrible legal highs not worth mentioning.


----------



## elysium0820

Depressants
- Ethanol
- GHB

Dissociatives & Hallucinogens
- Absinthe
- Ketamine
- LSD [completely by accident and unintentionally in pill form, which I was told was ecstasy]

Stimulants
- caffeine
- Cocaine
- Dextroamphetamine
- ecstasy (untested pills)
- Marijuana
- MDMA
- Nicotine
- Speed


----------



## StimsNoStems

Stimulants
-------------
Adderall 
Ritalin
Concerta
Dexedrine
Coke
MDMA
Caffeine
Nicotine 

Downers
------------
Coedine
hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Tramadol 
Lorazepam
DXM
Alchohol
Weed +(edibles,concentrates)

Considering trying some psychedelics soon....


----------



## Jackeh

Psychedelics:
	- 5-MeO-DALT
	- 25C-NBOMe
	- 25I-NBOMe
	- AMT
	- LSD
	- Magic Mushrooms (Psilocybe Atlantis truffles, Psilocybe Semilanceata)
	- Salvia Divinorum

Stimulants:
	- Dimethocaine
	- MDMA
	- Mephedrone
	- Caffeine
	- Nicotine
	- Piperazine
	- Cocaine

Depressants:
	- Alcohol
	- Etizolam
	- Diclazepam
	- Isopropyl Nitrite
	- Zopiclone

Dissociatives:
	- Dextromethorphan
	- Ketamine
	- Nitrous Oxide

Cannabinoids:
	- Cannabis & hash
	- Azepan AM-1220
	- 5-Fluoro JWH-122

Opioids:
	- Codeine
	- Kratom
	- Opium

Deliriants:
	- Cyclizine

Would love to sample more psychedelics like mescaline or DMT if I had the time to get some.


----------



## DL-ark

Chronologically, and scored by how I rate them by how pleased I have been with them (with a five star system as Xs no X for terrible):

Caffeine
Atomoxetine (bleh, grossest stuff ever)
Hydrocodone XXX
Oxycodone XXXXX
Alprazolam XXX
Amphetamine(adderall) XX
Clonazepam XXX
Lisdexamphetamine XX
Dextromethorphan XXXX
Methylphenidate XX
Dimenhydrinate
Zolpidem XXXXX
Diphenhydramine
Codeine XX
Cannabis X
25i-NBOMe XX
LSA (Morning Glory seeds) XXX
25c-NBOMe XXXX
Wild Dagga XXX
Kava Kava X
Buprenorphine XXX
Memantine XXX
Nutmeg (Aqueous extract, im conviced Elemicin/Myristricin/Safrole are not the active stimulants) XX


----------



## mostly-human

Leegrow said:


> I would unfriend me if I was you.
> 
> I honesty believe that though, it will find me when it's time.



It's a pretty amazing drug.. But it can't do magic.. There's literally no reason it will 'find you' when 'it's time'. That's just silly hippy talk. IRL doesn't actually work like that.

If you want it, then find some and take it. And if it 'finds you' (you end up in a situation where it's available, without looking for it) then that doesn't make it 'time'.


----------



## LearntYoung

Uppers and empathogens:
-Amphetamine (dex-amphetamine/racemic) 
-MDMA (pill/crystals/powder)
-Cocaine
-Methylphenidate 
-4-Fluoramphetamine
-Nicotine
-MDPV
-Ethylphenidate 

Downers:
-Cannabis (weed/hash/spacecake)
-Alcohol
-Tramadol
-GHB
-Diazepam
-Etizolam 
-Midazolam
-Fentanyl
-Kratom

Dissociatives:
-N2O
-Ketamine
-Methoxetamine 
-Salvia
-Diphenidine 

Psychedelics:
-Magic truffles
-2C-B
-2C-E 
-4-AcO-DMT

I added hearts at the drugs I love the most in each category. 

Updated


----------



## sean107

Recreational drugs used::
Tobacco products
Marijuana (hash/oil/wax/buds)
Alcohol
DXM
Mushrooms
LSD
LSA (morning glory)
inhalants
MDMA
MDA
25I-NBOMe
25B-NBOMe
25D-NBOMe
25C-NBOMe
Mescaline
2C-P
DMT
OxyCodone
Roxicodone
Oxymorphone
Hydromorphone
Codeine
morphine
Hydrocodone
Kratom
OxyContin
Xanax
Valium
Klonopin
Ativan
Skelaxin
Adderall (mixed d/l amphetamine salts)
Vyvanse (lisdexamphetamine)
Methamphetamine
Dexmethylphenidate
Methylphenidate
Ethylphenidate
bupropion
Opium
Heroin
Cocaine/crack
5-MeO-DIPT
4-AcO-DMT
Acacia confusa
DPT
Caffeine
4-methyl-pentedrone
Ambien
Benadryl
synthetic cannabanoids
Hydroxyzine
Trazadone
Seroquel
Unknown "molly/E" powder/pills
Gabapentin
Promethazine
Mirtazapine
Tramadol
Ephedrine
Various prescribed pharmaceuticals (SSRI's, antipsychotics, strettera, rozeram, Depakote, antihistamines, etc.)
5-MeO-MIPT
Methoxetamine
Ketamine
kava
Clonidine
Nitrous Oxide
cocaethylene
Thorazine IM injections
Various supplements & OTC medications
Human Growth Hormone
Damiana
Mugwort
Ashwaganda
Imphepho
Sinicuichi
pseudoephedrine
19 year old male.

**Updated**


----------



## 25x-nbOMG

chronological order of how i remember them entering my life(many on the list stayed in my life or are only on hiatus...)
-weed
-booze
-narcos 
-ADD and ADHD pills friends had (any)
-Started smoking cigarettes
-MDMA
-salvia
-Zoloft (like omg those doses should have killed someone without a tolerance)
-a random trazodone 
-DMT
-Cocaine
-Bromo-dragonfly (really bad choice for first long term psych, lets trip 20 hrs bro!)
-2c-e (wayyyyyyy to much, perma 2c-e vision ftw... i guess...)
-mushrooms
-Meth
-methedrone
-mephedrone (omg i miss this so much, kinda glad it is gone or i would be)
-methylone (once me and a friend accidentally smoked it cuz we put weed in a used bag, made us hallucinate hard for like 1min each hit lol)
-mephedrone and methylone cocktail
-MDPV
-25i-nbome
-LSD (finally found it! or so they say)
-25c-nboh 
(i can't think of any more for now)
(making this list made me sad, but a lot of your lists are comforting...)


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

phatass said:


> was the first to reply to this thread lol, think i have the old list somewhere, i'll see what i can remember...
> 
> *DEPRESSANTS:*
> 
> Benzodiazepines:
> 
> anxiolytics:
> 
> Clonazepam
> alprazolam
> prazepam
> diazepam
> oxazepam
> ethyl loflazepate
> clorazepate
> lorazepam
> bromazepam
> tetrazepam
> 
> Hypnotics:
> 
> flunitrazepam
> nitrazepam
> temazepam
> lormetazepam
> loprazolam
> midazolam
> 
> RC benzos
> 
> phenazepam
> etizolam
> flubromazepam
> diclazepam
> 
> Z-drugs:
> 
> zolpidem
> zopiclone
> 
> *OTHER:*
> 
> Muscle relaxers:
> 
> carisprodol
> methocarbamol
> etaqualone
> mephenisine
> meprobromate
> baclofene
> 
> other gabaergics:
> 
> GBL
> GHB
> Phenobarbital
> Alcohol
> 
> Antihistamines:
> 
> diphenhydramine
> dimenhydrinate
> doxylamine
> mirtazapine
> promethazine
> alimenazine
> 
> *PHENYLETHLAMINES AND TRYPTAMINES: *
> 
> 2C-B
> 2C-C
> 2C-I
> 2C-E
> 2C-P
> 2C-t-4 i think, maybe it was 21
> 25i-nbome
> 25c-nbome
> Mescaline, (well, badly prepared san pedro, got nautious, probably ingested some mescaline but not enough to trip)
> Lophophine (same as above)
> Proscaline
> 5-APB
> 6-APB
> 6-APBD
> DOC
> 4-FA
> 5-MEO-DMT
> 4-ACO-DMT aka. O-Acetylpsilocin
> 4-HO-MET aka. 'Metocin', 'Methylcybin', & 'Colour'
> 4-HO-DET aka. Ethocin
> DPT
> DiPT
> Magic mushrooms (liberty caps and mexican)
> 
> Empathogens/entactogens:
> 
> MDMA
> Ecstacy pills containing god knows what
> MDA
> MDAI
> methylone
> ethylone
> aMT aka.α-Methyltryptamine
> 5-MEO-MiPT aka. "moxy"
> LSD aka. Lysergic acid diethylamide
> LSA aka. Lysergic acid amide (Hawaian baby woodrose and morning glory seeds)
> 
> Dissociatives:
> 
> 3-MEO-PCP
> Ketamine
> Methoxetamine
> Dextromethorphane
> nitrous oxyde
> Methoxphenidine
> 
> Cannabinoids:
> 
> JWH-018
> JWH-073
> AM-2201
> 5F-AKB-48
> UR-144
> AB-FUNICA
> 
> 
> *OPIATES/OPIOIDS:*
> 
> Opium smoked
> Opium tincture (Lamaline)
> Heroin
> Morphine
> ethylmorphine
> codeine
> dihydrocodeine aka. DHC
> Oxycodone
> Hydromorphone
> Dextropropoxyphene
> Methadone
> Buprenorphine
> Tramadol
> 
> *STIMULANTS:*
> 
> Cocaine
> Crack
> BZP
> Amphetamine aka. speed
> Methylphenidate
> ethylphenidate
> 5-IAI
> Pseudo-ephedrine
> Ephedrine
> Caffeine
> Methamphetamine
> Nicotine
> 2-FA
> 3-FA
> MDPV
> 
> Cathicones (derived from Khat):
> 
> 2-FMC
> 4-FMC
> Mephedrone aka. 4-MMC
> 3-MMC
> 
> *Miscellanious:*
> 
> salvia divinorum
> Betel
> Blue lotus
> CBD oil
> Amanita muscaria
> Cannabis
> Hashish
> Amyl nitrate "poppers"
> Escitalopram
> Sertraline
> cyamemazine
> aripiprazole
> quetiapine
> 
> Probably forgot a few RC's, but i think that's it



That's a phatass list!


----------



## Lube4Jesus

Weed 
Shrooms
Synthetic cannabinoids
Nutmeg
Nitros oxide
Adderal (prescribed)
Klonipin (prescribed)


----------



## ykm420

All main stream drugs aside PCP I've abused the fuck out of.. All opiates (except demerol) I've *HIGH*ly abused, and I'm utterly addicted to bzd's, few rare ones I have not done (Rohypnol, goddamn it, someone slip me a mickey, plzzz) and only done 2x barbs, and etaqualone.. Few diff RC's. Phatass making me look like a straight up bitchmade.. I take that back, I NEVER abused psychs, just did them because I love to explore


----------



## Lube4Jesus

geoffreychaucer said:


> *The Basics*
> Cannabis
> Alcohol
> Nicotine (tobacco and synthetic)
> 
> *Psychedelics*
> Mushrooms (Psilocybin cubensis, Panaeolus cinctulus)
> 4-Aco-DMT
> 5-MeO-MiPT
> LSD
> MDMA
> 
> *Opioids*
> Codeine
> Dihyrdocodeine
> Hydrocodone
> Oxycodone
> Kratom
> 
> *Depressants*
> Zolpidem
> Alprazolam
> Lorazapam
> Diazapam
> Gapapentin
> 
> *Stimulants*
> Methylphenidate
> Levo-amphetamine
> Dextro-amphetmine



Damn is there a drug you havnt tried


----------



## DL-ark

Lube4Jesus said:


> Damn is there a drug you havnt tried



He is wholly missing ndma dissociatives


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

ykm420 said:


> All main stream drugs aside PCP I've abused the fuck out of.. All opiates (except demerol) I've *HIGH*ly abused, and I'm utterly addicted to bzd's, few rare ones I have not done (Rohypnol, goddamn it, someone slip me a mickey, plzzz) and only done 2x barbs, and etaqualone.. Few diff RC's. Phatass making me look like a straight up bitchmade.. I take that back, I NEVER abused psychs, just did them because I love to explore



Let's find some Sherm and get wet the fuck up


----------



## ykm420

I can get da sherm, of course. Houston cuzzzz we can take a dip whenever! I'm 100% down, Phatass gotta be apart of it with us, he's never gotten wet either ;p NO *BIG LURCH* SHIT, BOIZEEEEEEEEEE! Unless we both decide to eat Phatass, then it's straight :D


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

BI lurch haha

Only fat ass I'll eat Is my ladies..

Dope didn't know that ain't shit abundant here cept trees


----------



## phatass

TheRapperGoneBad said:


> BI lurch haha
> 
> Only fat ass I'll eat Is my ladies..



LOL word... we need a tripsitter though or shit's gonna get mental. whosjiggaa mybe, or sirtrophan


----------



## VitamaN

Can't even list it. I wish someone could tell ME what I've done .  Wish I knew.  Nice thread though


----------



## VitamaN

I cant think right now im sure theres lots more....[/QUOTE] 
 Where's your stimulants , other than ecstasy ?   you just don't like em or something ?  caffeine even?


----------



## VitamaN

fuckit ill try. coke, heroine , ritalin, adderrall , morphine , codeine , caffeine , nicotine, depakote , remron, LSD, Ecstacy , PCP, 
xanax, tamazapam , klonapin,  testosterone and melatonin count even though they're hormones, right?, remron , zoloft, welbutrin , Salvia , codeine , promethazine, soma, trazadone,  Lexapro. gabapentin and lyrica.  Molly. (same as XTC? dunno. just trusted the source so i tried it)
no fuckin bath salt bullshit. 
lithium , THC, ethanol , trazadone, tramadol , I think I did mescaline but dunno for sure.  
procaine , hippy crack (nitrous but i love the term hippy crack) , serequil , I sniffed a sharpi back in school but don't remember if did anything,  effexor, librium , prozac , NO BONER PILLS! fuck all that.  
VITAMINS!    Ok,,, cant remember the rest. sorry for pretty much misspelling everything.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

You repeated some lol

Just watched some shit on lurch man that's some fucked up shit! 

K over pcp all day


----------



## VitamaN

TheRapperGoneBad said:


> You repeated some lol
> 
> Just watched some shit on lurch man that's some fucked up shit!
> 
> K over pcp all day


   K as in special K? Unfortunately I haven't had the pleasure of trying that.  BUT I worked for a vet when I was a kid so of course there was a ton of that shit around me and I SHOULD have stolen it , because some other asshole did and they pretty much blamed me for it right away.  Buttholes.


----------



## VitamaN

oh der. I did.  But I was high as fuck when I made the list and kinda knew I would do that.  Didn't re read it... fuggit


----------



## phatass

add meclonazepam , o-desemethyltradol and a fractucre


----------



## oliveoyl

Cannabis,mushrooms,valium,oxycontin,codine,morphine,LSD,LSZ,Al LAD,LSA,salvia,amphetamine, meth,caffine,MDA,MDMA,tamazapam,Ethanol,nitrous oxide, tabbacco, opium, bubrenorphine,ketamine,DMT,datura


----------



## LandsUnknown

I've certainly done a good bit of drugs, but not as much as a lot of people on here. I've smoked weed a lot, drink a good bit, and also have done:

-Mushrooms (several times)
-Morning Glory Seeds (several times)
-Acid (few times)
-Ketamine (once)
-DXM (once)
-Xanax (twice)
-Klonopin (once)
-DMAA (a mild bath salt, once)
-Kava (once)
-Diphenhydramine (a low but recreational dose, once)
-Inhalants (which I very much do not recommend, about 15-20 times)
-Nitrous (once)
-Amphetamines (snorted 60 milligrams, few times)

The first time I ever did drugs was inhalants as a teenager


----------



## gonzohst

Not as much as most of you drug fiends

LSA(morning glory seeds)
Mushrooms
Alprazolam 
Clonazepam
Ketamine
Oxycodone
Hydromorphone
Too much alcohol
Codeine
Dexedrine
Adderal
Kratom(Surprisingly good mmmm)
MDMA


----------



## Billard

Morphine, opium, oxycodone, op's, hydrocodone, codiene, cocaine, xanax, valium, kolonopin, gabapentin, tramadol, seroquel, pcp, shrooms, mdma, mda, 2cb, ketamine, medical bud, alcohol and nicotine and caffeine and that jwh spice crap


----------



## TamanRi

Weed, Alcohol, Cigs (age 13, weed was actually stolen from my dad)

Ecstasy, Tramadol.. Valium was stolen from my grandpa (age14)

Brown Heroin (age15 tried and felt too sick, I wish it was like that later too)

Cocaine ( age16, and was taking it for a year too often)

Speed, Hash from Maroco ( age17, I realized how it can be much cheaper)

White heroin, Ketamine, some Psychodelic pills, Kristal Meth ( age 20, that was in Saigon, all of it with cheap Vietnamese vodka and red bull)

Yabba (a few months later in Phnom Pen)

Mashroom shake (Thailand)

Poppy seeds tea (age 22, it was back in Europe, it was comic for me that people can be addicted to tea)

Methadone, Psy pills Mendalex  (age 22, tried to kill my bf, as that psy was insane, thought he wants to kill me)

Suboxone (snorting)

Opium, Morphine ( age 25, so cheap in Laos and everywhere)

LSD ( Made in China, also got the best H ever)

Thats all I think, I wasnt counting most of prescription drugs like codeine, benzos, many antidepressants as I don`t really like it, I always live in a country with lots of good stuff


----------



## partydisklasersex

Weed
Speed
Ectacy
Acid
Mushrooms
Xanax
Kpins
Heroin
can't remember any more. hated opiates though.


----------



## downerhead

Okay,I'm sure I'll forget some but I'll try and remember.Only gonna list the fun/recreational ones(whether I enjoyed them or not) so here goes: Alcohol,weed,acid,shrooms,Xanax,Valium,Librium,Serax,Klonopin,Marinol,Dilaudid,hydrocodone,codeine,heroin,oxycodone,cocaine(powder and crack),Ecstasy,Adderall,morphine,oxymorphone,methadone,nitrous,2-c-t-7,DXM,ketamine,acepromazine,hash,carisoprodol(Soma),Flexaril,fentanyl,some dope that was a mixture of heroin,morphine,and some kind of tranquilizer(don't know what kind and appearantly most of the dealers didn't either),Seconal,phenobarbital,amabarbital(sp?),pentobarbital,Tuinal,nembutal,buspar(did nothing),butalbital,salvia(10x,way heavy),promethazine(mixed with some crushed up roxi 30s and xannie bars with some Jaegermeister,buprenorphine(Suboxone,Subutex,and the old Buprinex injectable vials),Talwin,Demerol,Darvon,Darvocet,Paragoric.I know as soon as I post this I'll remember more but this is a pretty comprehensive list of most of them.By far my favorite is the Xanax,opiate,alcohol combo.Dangerous?Perhaps.Wonderfully euphoric and relaxing?Definitely.


----------



## ketoz

Stimulants:
Amphetamines
Methamphetamine
Cocaine
Freebase
Ephedrine
Caffeine

Psychedelics:
LSD
2c-xx
MDMA
MDPV
LSA
Magic Mushrooms
Salvia

Opiates:
Heroin
Oxycodone
Opium
Tramadol
Codeine
Morphine
Buprenorphine
Poppy seeds

Benzodiazepines:
alprozolam
diazepam
clonazepam
temazepam
bromazepam

Others:
Weed, hash, space cakes
Alcohol (lots)
promethazine
zolplidem
nicotine

Dissociatives:
Ketamine
DXM
Nitrous Oxide

Anti-Psycotics:
olanzapine
asenapine
lamotrigine
paroxetine


----------



## catfishjake

Hydrocodone, oxymorphone, oxycodone , codeine, propoxyphene, hydromorphone, morphine, heroin, tramadol, buprenorphin, dihydro codeine, methadone, alprazolam, diazepam, lorazepam, temazepam, clonazepam, ambien, baclofen, cyclobenzaprine, methacarbamol, carisoprodol, cocaine, methamphetamine, methylphenidate, crack,  adderall, methylone, 2-ce, pure mdma, street e pills, kratom, kanna, dxm, benadryl trips, gabapentin, pregabalin, lsd, mushrooms, nitrous, isobutyl nitrate, clorazepate, amanitas, hbwr and morning glory, ketamine, quetiapine, alcohol, salvia
Cant think of anything else, gotta be more pharms


----------



## The King of Beans

Ok here goes (just for fun I will ATTEMPT to remember at least HALF of what I've tried in my life...lol obviously there is no way I'll get this list complete though)

MDMA (too many times to count...probably at least 1000)
MDEA (only a few times, this was a rare one)
MDA (probably 50 times)
MCPP (not sure...probably less than 5 times)
BZP (probably 10 times or so in combo usually with TFMPP)
DXM (probably around 10 times or less)
TFMPP (same as BZP)
COCAINE (never liked coke...only did this a handful of times in my life. Just made me tired)
CAFFIENE (Same as coke, makes me tired but I've probably done this like 1000x in my life at least)
HEROIN (Only twice....too strong for me)
OXYCODONE (did about 1 pill a day for a year and then on and off after that. I'd say about 500 times)
SHROOMS (all sorts, psilocybe, panealous, etc) (wow....this is in the 100's....I used to trip everyday)
LSD (at least 15 to 20 times)
ALCOHOL (lol can't put a number, this is in the 1000's)
TOBACCO (lol again, this was a daily thing. I am just now quitting. My poor body...)
PCP (I tried PCP twice. That was dumb of me, because I didn't like it the first time. Crazy strong drug)
KETAMINE (a few times, mostly in dirty xtc pills)
METH (probably less than 25x....never wanted to get into a drug like this)
4-FA (Can't estimate, 75 to 100x maybe..Probably a total of 20 grams in my life)
3-FA (Not too much. Probably less than 10x)
2-FMA (Less than 10x)
4-FMA (about 10-20x)
5-IT (about 10 to 20x this one went illegal pretty fast...but was one of my favorites)
5-APB (only a few of times, mostly combined it with 6-apb)
6-APB (probably 10 to 20x and combined with 5-apb probably about 10x or less)
5-MAPB (only two times...this was the BEST RC I've ever done. Beats MDMA even)
Ethylphendiate (less than 10x)
MDPV (who knows, I did a lot of bathsalts when they first came out. Probably 50x)
APVP (probably less than 20x)
Marijuana (Holy shit, maybe like a 50,000 times if I had to estimate..)
Foxy Methoxy (only a few times, once I combined it with MDMA and went crazy)
4-MEC (probably 20x)
3-MMC (AT LEAST 100x or more)
(possibly 4-mmc in ecstasy, not sure)
Flephedrone (4-FMC) (Not sure....at least 5 to 10x)
3-FMC (around 5x....I didn't care for this stuff much at all)
Methylone (probably 50 to 100 times)
Methyphendiate (only a couple of times, I took Ritalin)
Morphine (only a couple of times)
Pentedrone (probably 10x)
Xanax (not too much, I can't estimate. Didn't like Xanax)
Roofies (only a few times. I passed out everytime I did them)
Inhalents (Rubber Cement, Dust off, etc) (used to inhale whole bottles of dust off in one night, and rubber cement in the classroom when I was a kid in school)
Dilaudid (probably 10x, these were more rare....Roxys was the drug of choice then)
Dramamine (HOLY SHIT! ONLY ONCE and that's ALL You'll ever want or need to do this shit! Had 18 of them and hallucinated 20 people that weren't there. Long story)
TV (Used to watch a lot, now I hate it)
Pussy (lol...hmmm....not as much as i'd like. Probably 20x with different girls. But altogether at least 2000 times easily. Dated same girl for 9 years and we did it up to 5x a day during the beginning)
Music (can't estimate....lol)
Meditation (hmmmm....not enough. Need to do it more often. But at least 500x)
The unknown drugs/chemicals they put in our food supply (everyday just bout)
Various different combos from the above drugs (Sometimes 3 or more chemicals at once. Best combo ever was MDEA/MDMA)
UNKNOWN CHEMICALS in various different BATH SALT BRANDS...most were probably combos of different RC's (was doing bath salts twice a week when they were legal)

And many, many more! (I can't think of all of them right now. Everything's a drug)

The crazies part about it, is that I've done ALL of those drugs on the list, more than once.(except dramamine, which I only did once....that is just insane ass drug) Many of them I've done a shitload of times, and only a few I've only tried on several occasions. Such as Heroin, I only did twice. I didn't care for it much. Too strong. But I did Roxys (oxycodone) for about a year before I quit, so I've had my fair share with opiates too. Luckily for me, I never abused them. I took no more than 1 pill a day and never snorted them or anything stupid like that. I just swallowed the pill like the doctor would recommend for you to do.

EDIT- GREAT....Just noticed I've got the 999th post. 999=666....lol fuck


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

@Captain.Heroin  posted his in one of @Libby 's threads and I really liked the idea.

Mine would be:

2009-2011: SSRI's, Alcohol
2011-2013-  Alcohol, Prescription opiates and benzodiazepines
2013-2016 - Alcohol, prescription opiates, benzodiazepines, barbitures, heroin, cocaine, amphetamines, sleeping pills, various other prescription meds, methadone
2016-2018 - Same as before but no alcohol or methadone
2018-present: Many, many prescription meds, predominately opioids


----------



## Mycophile

This is pretty funny.

I guess if I wasn't so tired I'd write mine out, though it's not very "impressive" LOL...which is probably a good thing.

Honesty I am finding this amusing imagining having to present it for review to drug dealers so they can see that you use enough drugs for them to sell to you or something.

You'd have to have junkie-references to confirm that you have used smack and meth for prolonged periods of time or they wouldn't sell to you hahaha.

I don't use hard drugs, just like Kratom, weed, Phenibut, booze etc, but the idea makes me laugh.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Mycophile said:


> This is pretty funny.
> 
> I guess if I wasn't so tired I'd write mine out, though it's not very "impressive" LOL...which is probably a good thing.
> 
> Honesty I am finding this amusing imagining having to present it for review to drug dealers so they can see that you use enough drugs for them to sell to you or something.
> 
> You'd have to have junkie-references to confirm that you have used smack and meth for prolonged periods of time or they wouldn't sell to you hahaha.
> 
> I don't use hard drugs, just like Kratom, weed, Phenibut, booze etc, but the idea makes me laugh.



Haha, it's the future of the drug industry!


----------



## TumajNuri

*2006 - 2008 *
MJ, Opium, Datura, Cof.

*2009 - 2014 *
Meth, Opium. Cof.

*2014 - Pres.*
Datura, Opium and Cof.


----------



## Mr Crowley

I just so happen to have a list of most psychoactive substances worth noting that I have experience with.
No, I will not be dating any on this... its embarrassingly long as is and id prefer not to spend too much time looking at it.

cocaine (freebase and hcl) - amphetamine (speed, d-amp sulphate and mixed salts) - lisdexamphetamine (vyvanse) - methamphetamine (ice, crystal and speed) - mdphp - 3f-pvp - a-ppp - neh (n-ethyl-hexedrone) - ephylone (bk-ebdp) - methylphenidate (ritalin, concerta) - 4f-mph - bupropion (wellbutrin) - 4-FA - 4-FEA - mesembrine (kanna) - nicotine ((tobacco - smoked and buccal) vape fluid) - kavalactones (kava) - alprazolam (xanax) - diazepam (valium) - lorazepam (ativan) - clonazepam (klonopin) - etizolam - clonitrazolam (AKA clonazolam) - bromazolam - flualprazolam - flunitrazolam - gabapentin (neurontin) - gbl - diamorphine & 6-mam (heroin: tar, gunpowder and china white) - fentanyl (or similar fentalog in china white, and tar) - codeine - oxycodone (percocet, oxycontin) - hydrocodone (vicodin) - buprenorphine (suboxone) - tianeptine - tramadol (prodrug to o-dsmt) - mytraginine & 7oh-m (kratom, red & green strains) - akuammine  (main akuamma alkaloid) - ethanol (drinking alcohol) - quetiapine (seroquel) - trazodone - clonidine - psilocin & psilocybin (psilocybe mushrooms) - 4-aco-dmt - dmt (crystal and changa) - mdma - mda - 6-apb - 3-mmc - 2c-b - 25-e-nboh - 25-b-nboh - DOC - lsd - al-lad - ketamine - 2f-dck - ephenidine - 2'-oxo-pce - 3-meo-pce - 3-ho-pce - mxe - 3-meo-pcp - 3-ho-pcp - dxm (purified and pharmaceutical suspension) - n2o (whippits) - diphenhydramine (also dimenhydrinate) - scopolamine (AKA hyoscine, found in datura) - doxylamine - mirtazapine - thc & cbd (cannabis & edibles) - muscimol & ibotenic acid (amanita muscaria) - salvinorin a & salvinorin b (salvia divinorum) - myristicin & elemicin (nutmeg)


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

2004-2006: Weed, alcohol
2006-2010: Weed, alcohol, prescription pain killers
2010-2015: Weed, alcohol, LSD, Shrooms, cocaine, MDMA, Xanax
2015-2017: Weed, alcohol, crack, heroin, cocaine
2017-2019: Weed, IV crack, IV cocaine, IV meth, IV heroin


----------



## ThatSpaceyKid

I dont have exact dates. Ima just name them. DPH, DXM, Air Duster, Spray Paint, Clonazepam, Galatpins, Percosets, Oxycodone, Oxycotton, Vicodin, Wellbutrin, Buspar, Dramamine, Acid, Shrooms, Beer, Vodka, Rum, Whisky, Crack, Cocaine, Heroin, Keif, Hash, Weed, Spice, Crystal Meth, Poppy Seeds, Nail Polish Remover, Sharpie, and Nail Polish...


----------



## Help?!?!

2003-2019- Everything basically.

2003-2009- Weed, opioids, benzos, amphs, psychedelics, dissociatives, ethanol.

2009-2016- Weed/synthetic cannabinoids, psychedelics, dissociatives, benzos, rare opioid, rare exotic stimulant, exotic gabaergics, gabapentionoids. 

2016-2018- Heroin, cocaine, ocassionally meth, weed, ethanol mostly.

2018-2019- Weed, ethanol mainly with the ocassional psyche or disso.

Need to make an updated list. Last one in name all the drugs you've taken thread was like 2014 and was somewhere around 126. So all in all, at least one resume is well filled out with a lot of experience....


----------



## Xorkoth

1999-2000 - Weed and alcohol
2001 - Weed, alcohol, Coricidin (didn't even know what DXM was), alcohol
2002 - Weed, MDMA, mushrooms, alcohol
2003-2005 - Weed, kratom, LSD, mushrooms, MDMA, Adderall, alcohol
2006-2009 - Shit tons of RC psychedelics, LSD, weed, kratom, some other opiates, very occasional alcohol
2010-2013 - No psychedelics, weed, OPIATES (lots and lots), no alcohol (worst period of my life)
2014-2019 - Psychedelics, increasingly less weed, alcohol, GHB for a little while, stimulants, occasional disso


----------



## Tireguy81

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> @Captain.Heroin  posted his in one of @Libby 's threads and I really liked the idea.
> 
> Mine would be:
> 
> 2009-2011: SSRI's, Alcohol
> 2011-2013-  Alcohol, Prescription opiates and benzodiazepines
> 2013-2016 - Alcohol, prescription opiates, benzodiazepines, barbitures, heroin, cocaine, amphetamines, sleeping pills, various other prescription meds, methadone
> 2016-2018 - Same as before but no alcohol or methadone
> 2018-present: Many, many prescription meds, predominately opioids


I don't remember dates.but I don't think of myself as a addict, I love all my drugs equally, I'm a drug conasor..but me and my girl crystal got a special relationship..I've done it all except for the alligator stuff


----------



## Piccy

In the order I first did the substance (approximately):
Alcohol
Xanax
Weed
SSRIs
Tobacco
MDMA
Mushrooms
LSD
Oxycontin/oxycodone in general
5-MeO-aMT
GHB
Valium
Cocaine
Meth
Hydrocodone
Tramadol
Klonopin
DXM
Lyrica
Clam
Etiz
Fentanyl


----------



## psychemergence

Not gonna date this because I... have no idea, but in a general chronological order, here goes:

Caffeine
Weed
Alcohol
25D-NBOMe
Alprazolam
DXM
Mushrooms
Amphetamine (lisdexamphetamine incl.)
Methylphenidate
LSD
Salvia divinorum
4-AcO-DMT
Nicotine (vaped)
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Etizolam
5-MeO-DALT
Tobacco (smoked, oral)
4-AcO-MET
Cocaine
4-HO-MiPT
Isopropylphenidate
2C-B
AL-LAD
1P-LSD
ALD-52
ETH-LAD
MDMA
Kratom
Nitrous
Ativan

Medical use:

Escitalopram
Fentanyl
Midazolam

Nootropic use:

Rhodiola rosea
Ashwagandha
N-Acetyl Semax Amidate
N-Acetyl SELANK
Lion's mane
Noopept
Piracetam
Aniracetam
Oxiracetam
Phenylpiracetam
Coluracetam
Shilajit
N-Acetyl L-Carnitine
Tianeptine
Cordyceps
Red Reishi
Chaga
Curcumin
Bacopa monnieri
Phenibut
Creatine
PRL-8-53

I may be a little too young to have this long of a list, but oh well, I'm still here!


----------



## mostly-human

TumajNuri said:


> *2006 - 2008 *
> MJ, Opium, Datura, Cof.
> 
> *2009 - 2014 *
> Meth, Opium. Cof.
> 
> *2014 - Pres.*
> Datura, Opium and Cof.



wow - dedication to datura, that's rare!

Personally, I used it a handful of times around 2000-2003, but I swore off it the last time I had it, as it didn't hit me too hard but I was watching my girlfriend on it and it really turned me off taking it, further - she had full-blown hallucinations as much as 6 weeks after taking.

At any rate, it's literally the one drug (and that whole family of plants / scopolamine) that I refuse to take any more and generally advise others not to try.

Out of curiosity, why do you keep consuming it years down the road?


----------



## Mycophile

Ok, I won't date mine but here's a shot at what I have used, though my goal is actually to use AS FEW substances as possible in the near future.  I don't know if psych meds count, so I'll just put in whatever I felt altered my consciousness enough to be even remotely relevant. It's not "impressive" like most peoples LOL, but I think that's a good thing, minus the lack of interesting but safe psychedelics, which I totally do want to change as I don't really think psychedelics are habit forming "drugs":

Weed/Hash/Kief/THC and CBD products of every strain and kind pretty much
Shrooms
LSD (gel tabs and blotters)
Prolintane (VERY interesting rare stimulant)
Bromantane
Cocaine
Yohimbe
Nitrous Oxide
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone (pills and syrup)
Codeine (pills and syrup)
Kratom (plain leaf, many strains)
Kratom Extracts (different kinds)
Phenibut
Fluro-Phenibut
Dexadrine  (IR and ER)
Adderall IR
Vyvanse
Ritalin
Concerta
Booze
Caffeine
Baby Hawaiian Woodrose Seeds
Morning Glory Seeds
Salvia Divinorum
A random mix of herbs that gave me auditory hallucinations
Klonopin
Lorazapam
Liquid Valium
Fake Opium
Indian Warrior (interesting herb)
Mulungu
Blue Lotus Stamens



Honestly, I want to use fewer drugs, but the drugs that i really hope to someday try are:  Mescaline, DMT, 5-Meo DMT, 4-ACO-DMT, Ketamine, MXE, Ibogaine, Ayahuasca, Khat and Amanita Muscaria.  I also think that Kambo frog drug sounds interesting.

However, I take Lexapro so taking a few of those like Ibogaine and Ayahusca could kill me, but most I think I'd be ok with.

I would also like to try MDMA/MDA and PCP, but again, those would either be dangerous or in the case of MDMA, most likely not work.

But for now I am happy to say it's been one week without Kratom or Dexadrine and I have zero PHYSICAL dependence towards either (psychological addiction's a different matter...)

Still been drinking too much and took Phenibut the past 2 days (I'll NEVER let myself get dependent on that shit or help me god...)....but cutting out the Kratom and Dex is going to be good for me, and it's not only been a week, it's been a week since I used, but I took time off before that.

Better to be healthier IMO for me at this current moment for sure.

I need work on my diet and I need more exercise.

Drugs are fun, but in the long run, using too much of anything for any extended period of time never ends well for me.


----------



## TumajNuri

mostly-human said:


> she had full-blown hallucinations as much as 6 weeks after taking.



How much did she take? and what part of Datura plant did she consume? the seedz?



mostly-human said:


> Out of curiosity, why do you keep consuming it years down the road?



Good question.
Datura is NOT a party drug. You'd better stick to your own D.O.C If "having fun" is your main goal to achieve.

I often use a very small amount of Deliriants like Datura and Biperiden to enhance the effects of Opium. The opium itself makes me sleepy at average/high dosages but 5- 10 seedz of Datura could keep me up at nights to get my stuffs done. The result of such combo is somehow stimulating. I feel calm, talkative and motivated.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Percocet, Molly, Percocet.

Alright serious answer:

Uni days (2010-2013): etizolam, flubromazepam, flubromazolam, clonazolam, meclonazepam, diclazepam, diazepam, temazepam, phenibut, cut to shit street amphetamine ("base") which the mention of using later got a psych to offer me Ritalin haha, codeine, dihydrocodeine, OxyContin 20mg (girl had a script), acid, AL-LAD, aMT, and of course cannabis, cocaine, and MDMA standard. Can't graduate uni in the UK without doing those last three. Was also boshing the caffeine at this time which I've since stopped and I dunno why but even one energy drink or sometimes regular coffee will now cause a full on panic attack without the intervention of benzos. Ironically I get along fine with real stims (I'm scripted amphetamine) but caffeine is now a no go.

Psychiatrist days after busting outta uni due to a suicide attempt (2013-2016): weed, etizolam, pregabalin, Concerta, Vyvanse, dexamphetamine, diazepam (finally scripted!), various anti-depressants (hated the lot), fucking Seroquel just for bloody GAD (binned it), bit of codeine and DHC here and there.

Head (relatively) more stable, work days where I'm either getting by/making shifts go by quicker or having a bit of fun on the weekends (2016-present day): weed, concentrates/dabs, dexamphetamine, alprazolam, clonazepam, diazepam, etizolam, bromazepam, lorazepam, temazepam, nitrazepam, zopiclone, zolpidem, phenobarbital, codeine, dihydrocodeine, Oramorph my love, tapentadol (waste of time, even worse than tramadol but at least it's less likely to cause a seizure!), oxycodone (various brands, all crushable, but mostly Longtec which is the new OxyContin), nicotine (but only with opioids), kratom, ketamine, mephedrone, MDMA, 2-CB, 4-AcO-DMT, LSD, NOS, and finally been drinking more booze recently too. Just having a bottle of cider every night shit like that.

Certainly more I just can't remember off the top of my head, it's past midnight and I'm on a load of downers.


----------



## PabloXaniow

Weed, meth, coke, adderal, vyvanse, suboxone, DXM, benadryl, alcohol, xanax, oxycontin, codeine, morphine, ritalin, nutmeg, LSA, gabapentin, hydrocodone, spice/k2, nicotine, valium, ambien, seroquil, opana, MDMA, MDA, nitrous oxide, caffeine, lyrica, buspirone, klonopin, wellbutrin, air duster, subutex.

What I want to try: dimethyltriptamine, ketamine, shrooms, lsd, etizolam, 4-aco-met, salvia divinorum, mescaline, many rc stimulants and psychedelics/dissociative.


----------



## LuckyLefty112

I'm a cannabis grower advocate
Benzos (all of em but mostly Alp)
Oxy
Dilaided
Heroin
Coke
Adderall
Meth (once...meh)
Alcohol
2CB
MDMA
MDA
methylone
Mephedrone
LSD
shrooms
Kratom
(I'll probably have to update this im on 6mg of Alp)
Anyone tried tianeptine IV? DOSAGE?
ONE LOVE
PS- as s canna activist i can't stand bho/high strength dabs
Gimme chArsas any day


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I am not good with exact dates or years, so I used ages

13 - tobacco & pot
14 - 17 tobacco, tons of booze and pot
17- 19 Percocet, klonopin, methadone, oxycodone, lots of random pills people gave me that I don't remember, pot, alcohol, coke, crack (3 months)
20-21 Ritalin, coke (a little), adderall
21-23 SHIT TON OF BOOZE, ritalin, coke (a little)
23-25 MDMA once (tested positive but I just felt awake) SHOOTING UP ALL THE METH
26-30 Occasional bottle of wine or hard cider, a few opiates here and there for migraines, back pain and relaxation, 3 months of tramadol (150 mg daily)(started for migraines and realized it got me jacked)
Found a bottle of focalin, abused the shit out of it, got some concerta, just used that to manage my adhd better. Honestly if I found some meth, I'd use that too.


----------



## BeachBum4u

Can you say Everything!  I'm not going to bother writing them all out but I can't think of anything I haven't done, except these new RC drugs.


----------



## yourgothgirlfriend

don’t have exact dates, don’t think they matter all that much, but will list in the order of when i first tried them

weed, DXM, codeine, tramadol, LSA, LSD, percocet & oxycontin, somas, phentermine, cocaine, meth, vicodin, ativan, kratom, ritalin, adderall, ketamine, MXE, 3-FPM, 1P-LSD, a couple other RCs i don’t remember using as i was regularly shooting MXE and M-holing, valium, gabapentin, PCP, MDMA, heroin, klonopin, xanax, morphine, crack, dpoppy seed tea, modafinil, lyrica, dilaudid, fentanyl, suboxone, and zubsolv


----------



## Seabull

Shit, let's see.
Codeine (exstensively)
Alcohol (abused rather)
DXM (abused for a year almost every other day)
4-AcO-DMT (A little too fond of it)
4-HO-MiPT (same as Aco)
4-Aco-EPT (wasn't too fond of this but enjoyed it)
Ketamine (liked this way too much)
2F-DCK (same as ket)
Pheibut
Kratom
Vicodin
Etizolam
Alprazolam
Diclazepam
MarryJuAna (Of Course)


----------



## Larimar

I’m 40 with 3 kids .( 18,15, 1 year old) 

1995-2000 - weed , alcohol, acid, mushrooms, ketamine .  (Weekends, my college hippie time period)

2000-2010 - alcohol , weed .( occasionally). Raising my kids time period.

2015-2019 - oxycodone (daily ) adderall (occasionally)  2018 ; quit the oxy while pregnant , totally sober.)

physically/mentally ; dependent addicted to the oxy. (About 40mg a day , no scrip they are recreational now I’m hooked not ready to quit yet doesn’t hurt my life just my wallet .


----------



## Meth novice 79

Not sure I actually want to see this written out like a resume, is neither spectacular nor something to be proud of. Kinda like my actual resume when I think about it  

1994-2014- 
weed, by the pound. Don’t think I had a single straight day during those years but I was pretty chill by today’s standards.
Tobacco, 20-30 a day and that habit remains unchanged to date.
Alcohol/codeine cocktails every 6 months I’d binge drink for a few weeks and kick it along with the old nurofen plus/low dose codeine.

2014-2019

Meth, iv once a week or so in the early days, down to once a month the last year or so gradually to my last big (and messiest) binge a couple weeks ago when I determined that I need to stop as it’s getting out of hand. (Still used moderately twice since, is a work in progress)

Heroin, twice total with two pretty small iv shots and some black tar stuff that did nothing for me, nowhere near enough to achieve the euphoria I see described here but too terrified to go again stronger as I lost contact with my trusted guy and worry I’ll end up in a world of hurt and addiction without adult supervision.

Coke, twice. Snorted. Didn’t get the fuss, won’t bother again.

GHB, ‘juice’ as it’s named here, a dozen times or so. Awesome fun but learned not to overdo. 

Alcohol, by the litre and combined with whatever downer I can talk my doctor into giving me. Diazepam, temazepam, and the old faithful panadiene forte (double the strength of nurofen plus and the best I can do without alarming my doctor

Oxy’s once or twice, another that I’m wary of becoming my next big problem if I’m not careful. 

7 days alcohol free today, slight tremors, heart palpitations and chronic insomnia that I’ve worsened by caving a shooting meth once. Slightly alieviated with the use of weed edibles, a bong here or there and temazepam.

Aim is to be drug and alcohol free for Xmas and the new year for my kids sake and then set another short term goal to reach for in 2020.


----------



## SunriseChampion

2003: Alcohol
2004-2005: Alcohol, tobacco, mushrooms, MDMA
2005: Alcohol, tobacco, mushrooms, MDMA, LSD, diphenhydramine, meth, ketamine, PCP, cocaine, me mum asking me "wtf happened to you when you went away to school?"
2006: Alcohol, tobacco, meth, cocaine, mushrooms, LSD, MDMA
2007-2019: Alcohol, tobacco, mushrooms, LSD, MDMA, cocaine
2019: Alcohol, fuck yeah no more tobacco!!!!, mushroom tea on the regular
2020-: barely any alcohol, mushroom tea, a touch of LSD, DMT, MDMA

My life is deffo improving.

Also, alcohol is the gateway drug, let's be real.


----------



## Isnortice91

2015-present Resperdal injections
Present- snorting Ice/glass meth 
2009-2011 Afghan Kush 24/7
2018-present putting meth base(moist soft sticky form of meth) in a joint with tobacco and girl scout cookies.
2017- resperdal pills 2g.
I currently snort meth on a daily basis. I snort ice meth 70% pure. Just bought a $10 today always get hooked up with extra ice rocks because I'm a daily costumer.


----------



## svacheme3

2000-2002: Weed, alcohol, dxm once
2003-2006: Loads of rx opiates, loads of cocaine, the 'tried 1-3x' list during this period (college) would run quite long and through every category
2006-2010: Rx opiates alone besides a month of cocaine
2011: Fucking nothing besides the occasional joint because jail
2012-present: Heroin/whatever fent analogs are in street h.

Everything water soluble was IV'd since basically day 1 with hard drugs.

Since I've tried just about everything else never trying nicotine/tobacco is a point of pride... like "Well at least I've never smoked!" lol


----------



## LucidSDreamr

^ you've don't use nicotene with opiates?  you are missing out bro.   I always hated nicotene and still do, but if on heavy opiates taking nicotene is like shooting another 10 mg of oxycodone.

by age:

1999-2010: weed and psychedelics alcohol
2010-2014: oxy, heroin, crack and weed, alcohol
2014-2018: oxy, heroin, dissociatives, MDMA, psychedelics alcohol.
2018-2020: weed, occiasional hydrocodone or benzos.
2020 to future: *NOTHING* hopefully.


----------



## katykattt

Typical stim lover resume.

2015-2016: I used prescription stimulants such as Vyvanse and Adderall in my day to day life. Fairly regularly. You could 100% call me a fiend, as I stole prescription bottles of 60mg vyvanse from a friend and finished the bottle in 2 days. That was my norm...

Late 2016: I was introduced to ecstasy. Way better than anything adderall or vyvanse could do for me.
Later 2016: I was lucky enough that the first time I tried cocaine, it was excellent coke. Became addicted to the numbness and the act of snorting it. Up until your nose gets dry and cracked and stopped up.... that was always the downfall. as well as price. Plus it wasn’t readily available for me to pick up, always had to drive quite a ways away...

2017-2018: Luckily, I was introduced to meth and all of those other drugs dont compare in the slightest for me. The price, the high, the many ROA’s; all with very diverse highs, and the rush is incomparable.... Except I do really love the rush of ecstasy. I’d love to do some x again soon

2018-2019: Year break from drugs...

Feb 2019-Oct 2019: Booze as fuck

Present: Meff


----------



## 4Karl2Hungus0

Will try and give accurate time frames in years the best I can. Also, this is an awesome thread and idea!!

2004 - nicotine 
2005-2008: bud, salvia & alcohol 
2008-2012: DiMiTri, Molly, cocaine, heroin, ecstasy, bud, methamphetamines & amphetamines, 2c-e, 2c-I, lsd. Mushrooms, bud, spice (fake weed shit), opium (fav drug), some alcohol use 
2013-2017: meth, heroin, bud, mushrooms, GHB, LSD, crack cocaine, alcohol, PCP/“wet”
2018: Abstinent* from 1/1/18-2/02/19
** I still ingested nicotine, caffeine & I took subutex (buprenorphine) for 6-7 days in rehab to kick heroin.
2019-_?_: Alcohol, & as of very recently, heroin, meth, & alprazolam

————————————————————-——--

Quite a few different pills throughout as well, but not going to try and remember all of them and get the years right. Here’s a quick list:
-Opiates & Opioids:
•Codeine (pills & syrup)
•Hydrocodone pills & liquid (w/ & w/out Tylenol)
•Hydromorphone (Dilaudid)
•Methadone
•Morphine
•Oxycodone (XR & regular/non-XR)
•Oxymorphone (Opana)
•Tylenol 3’s & 4’s (and those alike)

-Buprenorphine:
•Subutex
•Suboxone (w/ naloxone)

-Benzodiazepines:
•Xanax
•Valium
•Alprazolam
•Klonopin (Clonazepam)

-Gabapentin (Neurontin) 
-Seroquel
-Trazodone
-Tramadol

-SSRI’s
•Lexapro

-Naltrexone injection (Vivitrol)
-Buspar
-Bupropion (Wellbutrin)

-(Dextro)Amphetamines:
•Adderall
•Vyvanse
•Concerta
•Strattera
•Dexedrine
•Ritalin

-Clonidine (for opiate/opioid withdrawals)


**Will edit if anything else comes to mind. Figured this is a good enough starting point **


----------



## saracen7

weed 
hash
lsd
mdma
ketamine
speed
meth
cocaine
heroin
2CB
zannies
tramadol
oxycontin


----------



## SunriseChampion

katykattt said:


> Feb 2019-Oct 2019: Booze as fuck




Fuck....yeah, I know what that's like.


----------



## ememc41

Weed, Alcohol- 2008
SSRI, benzos -2009
Norco/T3-2010
lsd, shrooms, molly- 2011
Oxy addiction- 2013
heroin addiction-2014
2015- ketamine, nitrous, coke
2020- sub maintenance


----------



## paraLfreqnC

Im doing these in the best order i can remember. 

Starting in 1997:
weed
alcohol
acid (tabs,microdot)
cocaine
nitrous
ketamine
ecstasy ( x + mescaline once....amazing!)
ghb
Xanax
Valium
vikodin 
loritab
percocet
darvicet
seroquel
tramadol
morphine (was banging 100mg once upon a time)
dilaudid
crack
klonopin 
fake molly 
heroin
fentanyl 
ice

and now currently because im trying to be "clean" : Suboxone + Prozac


----------



## Cheechchoong

A life of theirs ... ‍♂‍

By age than I remember:

11 – Tobacco 
12 – Tobacco, alcohol (Too much) and cannabis
14 – Abused coke, some crack not much, more paranoia than ... 
15 – Xanax, valium, rohypnol, and all the pills I put my hands on, some LSD 
20 - Mescaline, mushrooms, codeine, dilaudid, vicodin, opium, heroin and various opiates and opioids, sometimes it rained, few even few times, ludes fell ...
24 - Molly, speed, but I'm still in love with cocaine...
28 - Changa is a blessing, I stop with cocaine and heroin / opiates. Starts 3 years of methadone and kratom, could do without ...
30 – Begins one more stage, LSD, K, DXM, mushrooms, nitrous, PCP, MDMA, DMT, 2-CB, Cathinone, Salvia Divinorum, some DPH in the middle, little, many types of psychedelic, entheogens, dissociative, research, delusional, Entactogens (it would be easier to list the ones I haven't used ) and everything that was new to me and within reach. I drastically decrease cannabis, it's giving Panic attacks and a lot of anxiety, it was necessary ...
37 - Good year, strong experience with Iboga and wonderful trip from Hoaska, I stop everything miraculously. Tobacco and alcohol continue.
38 - My son looks at me and says "you only drink beer, right dad, there’s always one in hand, I'm just going to drink beer, and a lot, like you " (very, very high alcohol consumption after stopping everything, my son is right)Yeah, I heard, I felt, I never drank alcohol again, children's power.

Tobacco remains my companion until now, sometimes I visit Lucy, Kambô help clean my body, Changa and Hoaska a few times a year, with another view, and let's see how good it is and a trip or another along the way, only slightly.

*"I never IV, good or not ‍♂‍ , I don't know if I'm old, with an opportunity, who knows."*


----------



## Shelbel69

Piccy said:


> In the order I first did the substance (approximately):
> Alcohol
> Xanax
> Weed
> SSRIs
> Tobacco
> MDMA
> Mushrooms
> LSD
> Oxycontin/oxycodone in general
> 5-MeO-aMT
> GHB
> Valium
> Cocaine
> Meth
> Hydrocodone
> Tramadol
> Klonopin
> DXM
> Lyrica
> Clam
> Etiz
> Fentanyl


What was your favorite?


----------



## Shelbel69

Alcohol
Weed
SSRIs
Abilify
Lithium
Klonopin
Xanax
Ativan
Valium
Morphine 
Fentanyl patch
Vicodin
Percocet
Tramadol
Gabapntin
Lyrica
Nicotine
Heroin
LSD
Meth IV


----------



## Joey

1991-2000 I tried cigarettes and alcohol and codeine in a script for pain. Hydrocodone as well.

2001-2002 smoked cigarettes fulltime, tried weed. Occasional alcohol.

2003-2004- occasional alcohol and got my first personal bottle on 13th bday. Occasional cigarettes. Smoked weed and got high the furst time.

2005- heavy drinking. Started smoking again fulltime. Smoked mega weed. Dipped into old painkiller scripts particularly hydrocodone. Tried acid. Ate too much gravol a couple or few times. Tried computer duster once.

2006- loads of extacy. Tons of booze. Tried cocaine. Tried some spice called K2. Smoked lots of weed. Started using ketamine.

2007- continued to drink. Tried meth first time. More extacy. More K. Started using percs and oxy more. Mushrooms first time. Smoked crack first time.

Thats about as far as Im willing to type this one. Theres plenty I havent listed yet.

lets just say I was primarly an alcoholic from 2008-2016, badly. I dabbled in coke and crack habits and opiates like pills and fucked with any benzo script I got and partied with molly too. I tried some of the weirder shit like RC and salvia and kratom and things which never did too much for me save 2 strong salvia trips. Weed slowed down.

at 25 i became a hardcore iv heroin addict and stated that way until I was 26, switched to methadone, and also crystal meth fulltime. I kicked methadone cole turkey age 27 in 2018 but battled with meth up until this very year 2021 which I am just days clean now. Clean from everything.

i have also used DMT, gabapentenoids. Dxm, ghb, poppers, fentanyl, all sorts of psych meds and god knows what else.

ive accomplished things like having meth tolerances so ridiculous a full gram split in 2 shots back to back only got me high for a few hours because the drug did NOT work for me anymore. Ive overdosed several times on a variety if things. Ive had beautiful mixes like more recently meth + ghb + k + gabapentin

or heres one

mushrooms and meth and crack and alcohol and weed and poppers.

this isnt a resume, its a dumblist


----------



## Joey

Once upon a time last spring I was addicted to meth and coke and alcohol to extreme degrees daily for a month. I continued with the meth and the alcohol, especially the meth. Many orher drugs came into the foray but boy did the meth stay. The clincher is I have a preexisting heart condition which is now conditions with an s because Ive totally fucked my health on the cardiac front. Today I have 2 heart medications and daily blood pressure monitoring.


----------



## Joey

Now lets see how quick I can smash a dart! I bet I can smoke quicker than you can, harkens the banshee!

Edit: oops maybe got a little down on myself there sorry


----------



## 20PrivacyIsOurRight21

14-Tried first cig
15-Started smoking cannabis
16-Alcohol
17-LSD/E
18-hydros/vics

Those were my vices till about 24
2C-B
Most RC tryps&lyserg
Benzo's  
Ketamine & analogs 
PCP & analogs
Lastly amphetamine 


I'm hoping to try everything at least once before dying. Saving the scary shit till I'm am old man


----------



## Specified

Outlier said:


> Now lets see how quick I can smash a dart! I bet I can smoke quicker than you can, harkens the banshee!
> 
> Edit: oops maybe got a little down on myself there sorry


hmmm you ozzie? Dart lol


----------



## schizopath

At this point its bupre till i drop


----------



## Chaoticjoy

Shelbel69 said:


> What was your favorite?


From the beginning:  Gas, alcohol, weed, mushrooms,  acid, mdma,  cocaine, pcp  speed, ketamine, morphine, zoplicone, 2cb, ghb, hydromorphine, dmt,  Xanax,  trazidone , Valium, clonazipam,  Ativan, Lean (purple drank)


----------



## Chaoticjoy

Chaoticjoy said:


> From the beginning:  Gas, alcohol, weed, mushrooms,  acid, mdma,  cocaine, pcp  speed, ketamine, morphine, zoplicone, 2cb, ghb, hydromorphine, dmt,  Xanax,  trazidone , Valium, clonazipam,  Ativan, Lean (purple drank)


Alcohol & Ketamine 100% I would add ghb but the withdrawals, sleep deprivation and tapering required is a major bad catch!!!


----------



## Tanejames

From age 12: Alcohol, codeine, tramadol, diazepam and cannabis.
Age 15: Methylphenidate, alcohol, street methadone, diazepam and zopiclone.
Age 18: IV methylphenidate, methamphetamine, alcohol, zopis and vs still
19-26(till now): IV Meth became my drug of choice, methadone, oxy, morphine, all and any benzo I could find. Dropped my daily alcohol use once I started becoming more pressed on injecting everything and alcohols buzz just wasn’t “good enough”


----------



## Pickledlemons

Here's what I could think of right now but I'm sure there's others I've forgot especially when it comes to random benzo, fentanyl, mdma analogues. When I was a teenager I was obsessed with trying as many different drugs as possible but that was a decade ago.



Codeine
morphine
heroin
opium/pst/ppt
heroin
hydrocodone
oxycodone
hydromorphone
darvocet
demerol
tramadol
tianeptine
tapentadol
kratom
buprenorphine
methadone
fentanyl
furanyl-fentanyl
acetyl-fentanyl
flouro-fentanyl
cannabis
lsd
lsa
mushrooms
mescaline
2cb
nbome ( forget which one)
salvia
ketamine
methoxetamine
dxm
nitrous
alchol
ghb
gabapentin
xanax
ativan
valium
librium
klonopin
Midazolam
etizolam
clonazolam
flubromazolam
phenibut
caffeine
cocaine/crack
ephedrine/psuedoephedrine
adderal
dexedrine
speed (paste)
crystal meth
methylphenidate
Bzp
mephedrone
MDPV
Alpha-PVP
Areca nut( but didn't get any effect)
nicotine
modafinil
adrafinil
ecstasy (and whatever they contained)
mdma
mda
bkmdea
bkmdma
Wild dagga
kanna
blue lotus
quaaludes


----------



## Snafu in the Void

1999 - IV morphine (11 years old)
2000 - Weed
2001 - Weed, DXM, mushrooms
2002- Weed, Cocaine, LSD then Heroin
2003-2006 - mostly heroin and meth, some crack and psychedelics
2006-2012 - mostly weed, oxy, benzos and various RC psychedelics/cannabinoids/stimulants
2013-2018 - mostly weed and A LOT of alcohol, various benzo and RC binges
2019 - The year of psychedelic abuse leading to drug induced schizophrenia
2020 - Major relapse on all drugs, followed by heavy alcohol use
2021 - Mostly weed + kratom and a better outlook on life


----------



## G_Chem

Cannabis -Flower, Concentrates, Edibles, etc
Alcohol
Cocaine/Crack
Lorazepam
Alprazolam
Valium
Nitrous
Salvia
LSA - Seeds and Extract
Various Skeletal/Muscle relaxers
Amphetamine
Methamphetamine
MDMA
MDA
bk-MDMA
5-MAPB
Adrafinil
Nicotine
DXM
Kava
Kratom
DMT - Acacia, Mimosa, Chaliponga, Phalaris
Bufo Alvarius Venom
Sapo Venom
LSD
Psilocybin - Cubensis and Wood Lovers
Ketamine - S And Racemic
2c-e
Mescaline - Cacti and Purified
GHB
Fentanyl
Diacetylmorphine
Benzoylmorphine
Dihydromorphine
Morphine
Hydromorphone
Codeine
DHC
Tramadol
Methadone
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Opium - Various forms
Gabapentin
Valerian
Maca
25c-nBOMe
Etaqualone
Methylphenidate
4-AcO-DMT
Miprocin
Phenibut
Theacrine
K2 - Synth Noids
Passion Flower
Diphenhydramine

That’s about all I can think of right now..  I also like to explore all avenues and variations of certain drugs.  Particularly DMT and Mescaline where other minor alkaloids present alter the experience depending on which plant is chosen. I’m proud to have tried DMT from 4 plant sources, soon to be 5 I hope.

Edit- Reading over others lists helps me remember all the drugs I’ve tried over the years lol.

-GC


----------



## dwnr7

2000-2004: Weed & Hennessy
2004-2006: Beer
2006-2012: coke, speed, E, weed, alcohol in general, lorazepam, diazepam, clonazepam, MDMA
2012-2016: excessive alcohol, MDA, MDMA, E, weed
2016 - present: tramadol, codeine, etiz, clam, cpam, fluap, bromazolam -***also forgot to add DPH & DXM. DPH was a real real real low smh


----------



## AutoTripper

Okay I’ll have a quick crack, just to motivate my brain:

1996 to 1997:   Amphetamine Speed, MDMA pills, LSD.

1997 first used cannabis. Practically every day since lol.

MDMA in overall huge quantity from 96 to 2005, plus LSD, shrooms.

Coke, crack and heroin (40 times spread out max), some diaze, temaze

First ketamine 2002 wow.

Regular Ketamine 2003 to 2005.  

Then, only cannabis until LSD 2011/2.

Then cannabis only. LSD Jan 2019 onwards. Kava and Etizolam both heavy since November 2019.

Das it. Borin shit really lol but accurate.


----------



## Shelbel69

Ungoliath said:


> Opiates:
> Oxycodone
> Dilaudid (Hydromorph contin 30mg big reds, fuck those are awsome, 30mg d, one shot, fuuuuck imma cum just thinking about doing one)
> Codine
> hydrocodone
> Heroin
> Fentanyl
> Alpha Methyl Fentanyl (Chinese websites )
> Opium
> Morphine
> Oxymorphone
> demerol
> propylhydroxide or whatever the fuck its called, the reallly shitty opiate pills
> tramadol
> Pods count?
> 
> Stimulant
> Amphetamine
> Dextroamphetimene
> 4 fluro amphetamine [Good shit]
> Meth shards
> bathtub meth
> rittalin
> coke
> crack
> deleriant
> diphenhydramine
> dramamine
> datura seeds
> datura leaves
> datura flowers
> 
> alcohol
> fuck that never even drank more then 1/3 of a beer
> 
> uh my old meds
> respiridol
> seroquil
> trazadone
> 
> and a bunch i dont know where to put
> 
> like pcp and mescaline and lsd and shit
> 
> oh psycadelic
> mushrooms
> 4-aco-dmt
> dmt
> 5-meo dmt
> 2ci
> 2ce
> 2c-t-7
> 2ce
> 2cd
> 5meomipt
> mipt
> methylone
> bk-mbdb
> mescaline
> LSD
> DOI
> DOB
> DOC
> Weed
> Hash
> Hash oil
> Budder [not the butter and weed shit but the 90% pure thc shit]
> Ciggys
> 
> uhhh
> and a bunch i forget


I agree, fuck booze. Pure poison, the worst.


----------



## H>He

weed
coke
meth
desoxyn
adderal
eskatrol
dexidrine
amabarbitol
seconal
tuinal
qualuddes
codiene sulfate
tincture of opium
placydyl
dilaudid
oxy
Psilocybin
PCP
MDMA
LSD\
DMT
ether
xanax
valium
clonopin
heroin
freon 22
basically the staples


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

H>He said:


> weed
> coke
> meth
> desoxyn
> eskatrol
> dexidrine
> amabarbitol
> seconal
> tuinal
> qualuddes
> codiene sulfate
> tincture of opium
> placydyl
> dilaudid
> oxy
> PCP
> LSD\
> DMT
> xanax
> valium
> clonopin
> heroin
> freon 22
> basically the staples


No Psilocybin mushrooms? 

What were Placydil, amabarbitol, seconal or reds, tuinal, and qualuddes/Ludes all like? I so wanted to take Ludes as a teen in the 1990s but Pill Cosby hoarded them all, and at the time they were still prescribed in South Africa but it would have been difficult and expensive to get them.

In the late 1960s and very early 1970s friends of mine took prescription Methedrine, they said it was in small pills about the size of aspirin capsuels and they easily bought it over the counter at pharmacies in their Central American countries.  Or the one woman would just go to her doctor at first and say she wanted to lose weight so he gave her a script for prescription methamphetamine/Methedrine as 'Diet pills', and of course she was not sleeping, so she would take Valium or other downs to sleep; but she stopped all pills once she realised she was addicted to them.  Both of my friends said how the methedrine would make them stay awake for about 2-3 days from just 1-3 pills.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Here's my list, in the order I used drugs from 14 until 29. I do not use anything at all now/currently; but caffeine.

Caffeine, Methylphenidate, Amphetamine/Dexedrine and Adderall, Nicotine, Alcohol, pot/hashish, LSD, Nitrous-Oxide, Valium, hydrocodone, oxycodone, codeine, powder cocaine-taken orally just once I hate snorting anything and I would have easily became addicted had I used it again, Psilocybin mushrooms AKA shrooms, Kava Kava, Passionflower, Valerian root, and Yerba mate and Guayusa.  I think that's about it?


----------



## Dead But Smiling

Marijuana
Alcohol
Tobacco/Nicotine
Caffeine
Adderall
Concerta
Vyvanse
LSD
MDMA
Cocaine
Ketamine
Methamphetamine
Hydromorphone
Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Percocet
Tramadol
Tylenol 3’s
Kratom
Morphine
Xanax
Clonazepam
Lorazepam
Etizolam
Kava
DXM
Gabapentin
Phenibut
Buprenorphine
Dexedrine
Librium
Modafanil
Various muscle relaxers
SSRIs
SNRIs
Antipsychotics
Mood stabilizers


----------



## Bella Figura

Caffeine
Alcohol
Nicotine
Cannabis
Poppers
MDMA
Mushrooms
LSD
1P-LSD
Salvia
2C-B
2C-C
2C-D
2C-I
AMT
DMT
JWH-018
JWH-073
AM-2201
AM-2233
AM-1220
MAM-2201
AKB-48
5F-AKB-48
UR-144
AM-694
Amphetamine
Methamphetamine
Cocaine
Crack Cocaine
Camfetamine
Methiopropamine
Mephedrone
Methylone
MDPV
Methylphenidate
Ethylphenidate
3,4-ctmp
Modafinil
Ketamine
Methoxetamine
N-EK
3-Meo-PCP
3-Meo-PCE
4-Aco-DMT
4-HO-MET
4-ACO-DET
4-ACO-DIPT
4-HO-MIPT
GBL
MDAI
Opium
Codeine
Dihydrocodeine
O-DesmethylTramadol
Morphine
Heroin
Buprenorphine
Methadone
Oxycodone
AH-7921
Kratom
Phenazepam
Diazepam
Alprazolam
Bromazepam
Temazepam
Midazolam
Nitrazepam
Etizolam
Pyrazolam
Diclazepam
Clonazolam
Clonazepam
Flubromazolam
Flunitrazepam
Quetiapine
3-FPM
4F-MPH
Nitrous
Zopiclone

I think that's all. Might've missed a couple..


----------



## H>He

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> No Psilocybin mushrooms?
> 
> What were Placydil, amabarbitol, seconal or reds, tuinal, and qualuddes/Ludes all like? I so wanted to take Ludes as a teen in the 1990s but Pill Cosby hoarded them all, and at the time they were still prescribed in South Africa but it would have been difficult and expensive to get them.
> 
> In the late 1960s and very early 1970s friends of mine took prescription Methedrine, they said it was in small pills about the size of aspirin capsuels and they easily bought it over the counter at pharmacies in their Central American countries.  Or the one woman would just go to her doctor at first and say she wanted to lose weight so he gave her a script for prescription methamphetamine/Methedrine as 'Diet pills', and of course she was not sleeping, so she would take Valium or other downs to sleep; but she stopped all pills once she realised she was addicted to them.  Both of my friends said how the methedrine would make them stay awake for about 2-3 days from just 1-3 pills.


lol i forgot shrums lol and i did them the day before i posted..ludes different from the rest the rest were like 6-8 hrs of being 'down" stumbling mumbling etc ..i always mixed with booze to get way higher..only rule is ..eat pills first get off THEN drink if you do the opposite there is a chance you will kill yourself


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

H>He said:


> lol i forgot shrums lol and i did them the day before i posted..ludes different from the rest the rest were like 6-8 hrs of being 'down" stumbling mumbling etc ..i always mixed with booze to get way higher..only rule is ..eat pills first get off THEN drink if you do the opposite there is a chance you will kill yourself


I NEVER mixed downers or uppers and downers. Way too many friends overdosed and died from this, or almost died had they not forced themselves to vomit it up.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Oh Jeez...that I can remember:

*Opioids:*
Codeine
Pethidine
Kratom
Tramadol
Dihydrocodeine
Morphine
Heroin
Oxycodone
Diamorphine (as pharmaceutical Diamorphine, separate to heroin use)
Methadone
Buprenorphine
Fentanyl

*Stimulants:*
Caffeine
Nicotine
Pseudoephedrine
Ephedrine
Phentermine
Clenbuterol
Amphetamine Sulphate
Cocaine
Crack Cocaine
Methamphetamine
Methylphenidate
3,4-FluoroPhenmetrazine
3-FluoroMethylphenidate

*Benzodiazapines:*
Alprazolam
Diazepam
Bromazepam
Diclazepam
Chlordiazapoxide
Lorazepam
Nitrazepam
Flubromazopam
Flubromazolam
Flunitrazepam
Etizolam
Metizolam
Fluroeztizolam
Medazepam
Nifoxipam
Pyrazolam
(there's definitely some more, I'll add them if I remember)

*Others:*
Weed
Spice
Inhalants
Phenobarbital
Gabapentin
Pregabalin
GBL/GHB
Zopiclone
Alcohol
Loperamide
Carisoprodol
Baclofen
(again, definitely more, I'll add when I remember)


----------

